# How much can I sell my old stuff for?



## frederick_benny_digit (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys,
can you please give me an estimate of this system's price? It's 3 years old but the graphics card and the SMPS are newer. I'm planning to sell it off. I've got a few interested people but I can't decide on its price. Here's the config:


Core 2 Duo E6420 2.13 GHz
ASUS P5GC-MX Motherboard
2GB DDR2 RAM
NVIDIA 8800GT 512 MB DDR3 Graphics Card
MRON 700W SMPS
19" Viewsonic VA1912w Monitor
250GB SATA HDD
VGA Webcam


It's no head turner but I'll make sure my next rig is! \m/


----------



## akshayt (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Price estimate for this config??*

cpu 1.5-2k
mobo 1-1.5k
ram 0.5k
gpu 2-3k
psu abt 500 bucks if local
monitor 2.5-3k
hdd 1k
no idea about webcam

arnd 9-12k for everything together

and no extra charges for shippng after these prices


----------



## saz (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I recently upgraded my system after 4 yrs and want to sell off my old stuff. Please help me out in quoting the right price for the following system:

Processor: Dual Core E2140 1.6GHz
MotherBoard: Gigabyte 945GCMX-S2 
RAM: 3GB DDR2 (1 GB 667 Mhz +2 GB 800 MHz )
Hard Disk: 80 GB Segate SATA
DVD Writer: Optric
Case: Generic
PSU: 450w Generic (Necola)
Discrete Graphics Card: XFX 8400 ~around 2 yrs old

All the above mentioned components are in perfectly working condition and they haven't given me any sort of trouble for the last 4 yrs.

I am located in Delhi and would be selling the above stuff in Delhi itself. But would like your opinion on the price to sell.

Thanks!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

5k max. i'll suggest sell the rig with 1Gb DDR2 ram & sell the remaining 2Gb somewhere else. you'll get 1k more for it (6k).


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2011)

This thread is now a sticky. Any members looking to sell old stuff may post their queries regarding the price they can expect here.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

@saz
 go to nehru place
there are many shops where you can sell these items and pretty at good profit
if you are going to sell all the parts you mentioned above, then i think it will fetch you around 6k and above
and if you are a good bargainer, you can extract around 1-2k more
its just the art of bargaining.....pretend you are professional at it


----------



## saz (Apr 22, 2011)

@piyush: I like your suggestion friend, but would it be better to sell off the entire system as a whole or I should sell off the components separately?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

just check 2-3 shops first
the one giving good value, sell to him
and regarding that question....it depends on you


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2011)

Any idea what an E8400+Asus P5Q+2x2GB Kingston DDR2 can get me?

I'm thinking 8k(3+2+3), all of them are 2.5 yrs old. Let me know your thoughts.

PS: Any shop in kolkata that will take these off me?

One more thing:
HP530 laptop, C2D T5200(1.6GHz), 1GB DDR2 RAM, no warranty would pay?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

that desktop would fetch you around -8k here, dont know about the trends in kolkata

and yes that laptop can be sold, i guess @12-13k


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 26, 2011)

Wish to sell my old processor.
Its Pentium D 930 3.0GHz along with Cooler Master heatsink+fan. How much to expect?


----------



## akshayt (Apr 26, 2011)

For the OP's rig, I would say around 4k+-. For a quick sale around 3kish or so.

For your Pentium D 930 without warranty I would say around 1000 bucks or so! tops! Though you might end up selling for around 500 or so if you don't find a good deal!


----------



## livfstdieyoung (Apr 26, 2011)

i think you can get 1.5k for the 930 pentium .. 500 for it would be too low .. old single core cpu sell at that cost .


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2011)

guys what abt my config mentioned in my siggy...only the mobo,RAM and proccy...


----------



## akshayt (Apr 26, 2011)

arnd 3-4k or so

A second hand E4xxx/E5xxx series CPU can be had for around 1500 or so and that is like 2-3 times as fast.

IMO 500-1000 is ideal for a Pentium D, that too if somebody wants to buy it. You might end up giving to the kabbadi wala or throwing it away as junk if you aren't as lucky 

OR Just donate it away, better than selling for just 500-800 bucks!


----------



## livfstdieyoung (Apr 26, 2011)

probably 5k acc to me .. you haven t specified which memory you are using ..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys, 

any idea how much I can sell this for:


AMD Athlon X2 7750+ Black Edition
2x2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz RAM
Gigabyte motherboard with onboard GPU
Sapphire HD2600XT GPU
Seagate 7200rpm 160GB and 250GB HDDs
Dell 198WFP 19” LCD
APC 500VA UPS
Sony DVD-RW
Corsair VX450W PSU (SMPS)

All the components (except DVD-RW and UPS) are under warranty.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2011)

akshayt said:


> arnd 3-4k or so
> 
> A second hand E4xxx/E5xxx series CPU can be had for around 1500 or so and that is like 2-3 times as fast.
> 
> ...



hmmmm.very funny...for your info...my processor can be over-clocked till 3.6ghz....but the mobo that i have is not letting me change the voltage values nor it is getting updated...

Also I had asked one of the vendors and he was ready to give 5k for it...


----------



## akshayt (Apr 27, 2011)

Even at the same clock rate, a C2D is like twice as fast as a Pentium D. And C2Ds can easily be clocked in the 3-3.5-4Ghz range. So they will still remain twice as fast


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Even at the same clock rate, a C2D is like twice as fast as a Pentium D. And C2Ds can easily be clocked in the 3-3.5-4Ghz range. So they will still remain twice as fast



Can u pls tell me how can i overclock it...coz even my BIOS is not getting updated.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 27, 2011)

how much can i sell this for
specs:compaq sg3350il with a 9400 gt and 2gb ram added over 2 and 1/2 yrs
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/docume...foCategory&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3700247
i also have an additional vip 400R PSu for sale


----------



## pepsodent (May 2, 2011)

I have reliance netconnect broadband+ USB stick(The connection is terminated and dues cleared).
Model: Huawei EC1260
Is this thing has any sale value?


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2011)

Any idea about Titan octane watch? Bought for 3.8k, 6 months old, got extended service warranty in kolkata.


----------



## kartikkapo (May 2, 2011)

I have a SAMSUNG 17" CRT monitor. For how much should i sell it at Nehru Place. and if there's any particular shop to try out for. Thanks!


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2011)

How much for 1yr old Samsung T220 monitor(1680x1050+300cd/m2+2ms+DVI)


----------



## coolgame (May 3, 2011)

how much for my compaq sg3350il?it has  a compaq 19" monitor WF1907 res.1440x900 and 16:10 aspect ratio.
Compaq Presario SG3350IL Desktop PC Product Specifications Compaq Presario SG3350IL Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
have added additional 2GB memory+xfx 9400gt 1GB within warranty.also have a vip400R psu
how much for the whole above setup?brought setup 3yrs ago out of warranty.


----------



## ssengupta (May 3, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Guys,
> 
> any idea how much I can sell this for:
> 
> ...



AMD Athlon X2 7750+ Black Edition ~ 1.8k
2x2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz RAM ~ .8k each
Gigabyte motherboard with onboard GPU ~ 1.5k+ depends upon the model
Sapphire HD2600XT GPU ~ 1k
Seagate 7200rpm 160GB and 250GB HDDs ~ .9k and 1.1k
Dell 198WFP 19” LCD ~ 3.7k - 4.2k
APC 500VA UPS ~ 1.2k
Sony DVD-RW ~ .4k
Corsair VX450W PSU (SMPS) ~ 2.5k


All the quotes excludes shipping. Hope this helps.



tkin said:


> How much for 1yr old Samsung T220 monitor(1680x1050+300cd/m2+2ms+DVI)





5.5k for a quick sale.


----------



## saz (May 3, 2011)

How much can I expect for 15" CRT Compaq MV540 multimedia monitor?


----------



## coolgame (May 3, 2011)

help plz....


----------



## saz (May 6, 2011)

saz said:


> How much can I expect for 15" CRT Compaq MV540 multimedia monitor?



Guys, help needed...plz suggest


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

saz said:


> How much can I expect for 15" CRT Compaq MV540 multimedia monitor?


No warranty right? 1k around, local pickup only, shipping will kill this deal.


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 6, 2011)

Hey, I'm thinking of buying my friends old components, here they are:

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
512x2 MB ram
Intel 945GCCR mobo
My friend wants 4k....but i think dats way too high.....can you guys please suggest what prices i should pay him(for each component) ? Thanks


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

GeekyBoy said:


> Hey, I'm thinking of buying my friends old components, here they are:
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
> 512x2 MB ram
> ...


3k max, if they are in warranty, if not, 2.5k.


----------



## Tenida (May 6, 2011)

What about Nokia 5233?.It has 6 month warranty.Brought it for 6.5k and current market price is 6.2k


----------



## aniket.cain (May 8, 2011)

I have an HTC Desire HD which is only 3 months old. How much can I sell it for?


----------



## tkin (May 8, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I have an HTC Desire HD which is only 3 months old. How much can I sell it for?


80-90% of current price.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys i am gonna buy new system so wanna sell some old parts.. here is the the following parts i wanna sell off

Processor:- Core 2 quad q6600 2.4ghz
Monitor   :- Samsung SyncMaster 920NW 19" inch LCD ( Max res 1440x900 )
RAM       :- 8GB Transcend DDR2 800 MHZ

Pls help me in quoting the right price for the above parts and pls quote for each parts individually..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Tenida (May 9, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> Hi guys i am gonna buy new system so wanna sell some old parts.. here is the the following parts i wanna sell off
> 
> Processor:- Core 2 quad q6600 2.4ghz
> Monitor   :- Samsung SyncMaster 920NW 19" inch LCD ( Max res 1440x900 )
> ...



Core 2 quad q6600 2.4ghz- Rs 3K
Samsung SyncMaster 920NW-Rs 3.5k
8GB Transcend DDR2 800 MHZ-Rs 3.4K


----------



## Viswanathan (May 9, 2011)

@ Tenida thanks a lot...


----------



## eagle06 (May 10, 2011)

How much for this system?

P4 2.8ghz HT
intel 865GBF mobo
Liton dvd writer
seagate 80gb(sata) + 160gb(ide)
samsung sync master 17 inch crt
microsoft keyboard+ mouse(basic)
256+512 mb ddr 400 hynix ram
apc 500va ups


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 10, 2011)

eagle06 said:


> How much for this system?
> 
> P4 2.8ghz HT
> intel 865GBF mobo
> ...



should be priced sumwhere 5k - 7k.. 
i sold my P4 for 5k



Tenida said:


> What about Nokia 5233?.It has 6 month warranty.Brought it for 6.5k and current market price is 6.2k



if condition is gr8 4k is best for quick selling.. otherwise put it sumwhere around 4k to 5k


----------



## Tenida (May 10, 2011)

^^ Yes its condition is just like new.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

How much for this 
Intel Pentium 4 2.4Ghz


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 10, 2011)

What will be the Price of GTA 4 Used XBOX 360 Game ?


----------



## saswat23 (May 11, 2011)

How much will I get for 1yr old Radeon 4650. It still has 2yrs warranty left.


----------



## joy.das.jd (May 13, 2011)

I have a XFX 9800 GTX+ graphics card. Got it RMA once. About 2 years old. How much can i get for it?


----------



## Tenida (May 13, 2011)

joy.das.jd said:


> I have a XFX 9800 GTX+ graphics card. Got it RMA once. About 2 years old. How much can i get for it?



If card has 1 year warranty and condition is ok then you will get Rs2500


----------



## saswat23 (May 13, 2011)

What about my 1yr old Radeon 4650 with 2yrs warranty remaining.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 13, 2011)

what about two rams 2x2 gb ddr2 (1 kingston lifetime warranty , 1 hynet above 2 years warranty)???
specify the prices separately


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> what about two rams 2x2 gb ddr2 (1 kingston lifetime warranty , 1 hynet above 2 years warranty)???
> specify the prices separately


900/- each.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 13, 2011)

darn man.. i just bought  hynet one 6 months ago for 1850(i know itz too high but i was a noob in pc hardware then ) and the kingston 2months for 1500... my bad luck.. prices drop pretty fast


----------



## desai_amogh (May 13, 2011)

*HP Pavillion DV6226TX*
Core 2 duo 1.6 GHz
120 GB hard disk
2 GB RAM
NVidia GeForce Graphics card 512 MB
15.4 inch screen
Vista Home Premium OS

How much I should quote for this ??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 13, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> *HP Pavillion DV6226TX*
> Core 2 duo 1.6 GHz
> 120 GB hard disk
> 2 GB RAM
> ...



how old is dis?
it shud be from 15 to 20k


----------



## desai_amogh (May 13, 2011)

oops .. Got it in June 2008..


----------



## Tenida (May 13, 2011)

I think you will get max 14k for c2d laptops.


----------



## Tathaga (May 14, 2011)

how much will these sell for ?

1. amd athlon 635 2.9ghz
2. gigabyte 880gm-ud2h

almost 1 yr old
got 2+ yrs warranty left


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 14, 2011)

Tathaga said:


> how much will these sell for ?
> 
> 1. amd athlon 635 2.9ghz
> 2. gigabyte 880gm-ud2h
> ...



6k maximum...



desai_amogh said:


> oops .. Got it in June 2008..



yeah upto 15k is good


----------



## kartikoli (May 16, 2011)

how much for C2D E4500 around 2yrs. old


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 17, 2011)

*Dual core 2 E2200,, Asus eah4350 1 gb GFX card*

How much I can get by selling a dual core 2 e2200  (3 years old)
and an asus Eah4350 silent 1gb grafics card (1 month old )


----------



## sparx (May 17, 2011)

Sony Ericsson Yendo W150i

My friend bought it just today, but he expected android with it, stupid fellow, and now wants to sell it.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 18, 2011)

^^try to sell to the same shop..


----------



## rahul_c (May 19, 2011)

*Old Mobile*

I have 3 old mobiles - Nokia 3220, Motorola W220 (Flip) & Nokia 2600. The first two are fully functional with no problems at all. 2600 has faulty battery, with a new battery its good to go. I want to know if I can possibly sell them and if it's possible what price may I expect?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 19, 2011)

^^how old are they.. ??


----------



## lalam (May 22, 2011)

Planning to sell a very old PC, so would appreciate you guys helping me out with the price.

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Mobo: Asus K8V/MX
Graphic Card: Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
Monitor: Benq E900 WA 19 Inch 
Ram: 2X 512MB
HDD: Seagate Baracuda 160GB IDE + Hitachi or Toshiba (Don't remember) 80 GB IDE
PSU: Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus RS 460 PCAR A3
Casing: Well never mind, there's a big dent in there lol


----------



## cute.bandar (May 23, 2011)

Any suggestions for selling this :

 PIII 500/700Mhz 
 256mb ram
 some mobo
 1 usb 2.0 card
 1 lan card 
 2 IDE cables
 no HDD 
 no Cd-Rom 
 no keyboard/mouse
 no power cable
PSU - microtek PSU.  
 purchased in 2001 (used for 7-8 years), no idea how long it will last 


I am thinking Rs. 700 , that sounds ok ?


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> Any suggestions for selling this :
> 
> PIII 500/700Mhz
> 256mb ram
> ...


Where are you located? This sell needs to be a local one, 500-700 is ok.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 23, 2011)

^ hauz khas , delhi


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> ^ hauz khas , delhi


Damn, anyway try to sell this off locally, maybe give to this here: TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!! for recycling and get a discount coupon for purchase.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> Any suggestions for selling this :
> 
> PIII 500/700Mhz
> 256mb ram
> ...


I'm interested. Located in RK Puram.

How many SD RAM slots does the motherboard have?


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

ico said:


> I'm interested. Located in RK Puram.
> 
> How many SD RAM slots does the motherboard have?


You wanna try your soldering skills? Or do you have an evil intention of storing this and selling it later to museums to get boatloads of money, maybe by 2020


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

tkin, that really is braaaaaainz


----------



## cute.bandar (May 24, 2011)

> How many SD RAM slots does the motherboard have?


 2 slots only. 
thanks for showing interest, but I have already posted about this in another thread. and the other guy is interested as well.


----------



## lalam (May 24, 2011)

lalam said:


> Planning to sell a very old PC, so would appreciate you guys helping me out with the price.
> 
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
> Mobo: Asus K8V/MX
> ...



Need help here too


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

lalam said:


> Planning to sell a very old PC, so would appreciate you guys helping me out with the price.
> 
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
> Mobo: Asus K8V/MX
> ...


You can get 2500-3000 for it excluding the monitor. With monitor you can get more.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 24, 2011)

what for this?
Processor: intel p4 ht 3ghz
Mobo: intel d945gcr 
Ram: 1gb ddr2 transcend (lifetime warranty)
HDD: Seagate Baracuda 7200.10 160GB IDE
PSU: i ball 400 watt
optical drive: lg dvd writer
keyboard n mouse: both logitech
Casing: someone local, odyssey i guess...


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> what for this?
> Processor: intel p4 ht 3ghz
> Mobo: intel d945gcr
> Ram: 1gb ddr2 transcend (lifetime warranty)
> ...


4000.

Only because your motherboard is LGA 775 (Core 2 Duo support) and has SATA ports + PCIe slot.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 24, 2011)

ico said:


> 4000.
> 
> Only because your motherboard is LGA 775 (Core 2 Duo support) and has SATA ports + PCIe slot.
> 
> The processor is poor though.



n what if i add a lg 700e 15"crt monitor?


----------



## MegaMind (May 24, 2011)

Help here, For how much can i sell this stuff?
Proccy : Intel E2180 2GHz,
Mobo : ASUS P5N-MX


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> n what if i add a lg 700e 15"crt monitor?



5k max (for whole system)



mailme.manju said:


> Help here, For how much can i sell this stuff?
> Proccy : Intel E2180 2GHz,
> Mobo : ASUS P5N-MX



3.5k if sold as a combo.



lalam said:


> Planning to sell a very old PC, so would appreciate you guys helping me out with the price.
> 
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
> Mobo: Asus K8V/MX
> ...



selling the PSU separately may bring in more cash. here ppls think cooler master is a really good PSU brand (extreme power is not good, but they don't know) so that may bring in 1.5-2k if you able to find a needy customer (particularly gamer).

rest of the system, 4.5-5k.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> rest of the system, 4.5-5k.


well, I would have rated Lalam's system the same (excluding monitor) if the motherboard was socket 939 and had a PCIe slot. Socket 754 + AGP 8x is waste.

Although Athlon 64 3000+ 2 Ghz is brilliant. Unlike Pentium 4.


----------



## MegaMind (May 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> 3.5k if sold as a combo.



Thanks Sam..


----------



## lalam (May 24, 2011)

@ Sam & Ico Thank you

 Sam your price suggestion was excluding the monitor and PSU no? A little confuse there.

 Btw how much do you think i should quote for the monitor?


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2011)

ico said:


> Although Athlon 64 3000+ 2 Ghz is brilliant. Unlike Pentium 4.



i was dumb enough to buy a P4 based rig (the processor costed 9.8k) some 6yrs ago when the shopkeeper asked me to buy AMD based one (sempron but Athlon 64 was available). 



lalam said:


> Sam your price suggestion was excluding the monitor and PSU no? A little confuse there.





lalam said:


> Btw how much do you think i should quote for the monitor?



rig without monitor: 4k
monitor: 3k
PSU (if you try to sell it separately): 1-1.5k

but also depends on how old the rig is.


----------



## newway01 (May 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> i was dumb enough to buy a P4 based rig (the processor costed 9.8k) some 6yrs ago when the shopkeeper asked me to buy AMD based one



comeon buddy. we are living in the a technology age  Wasn't that a good investment 6 years ago? Those people buying a Core i7 proccy for 20k+ now have to sell it for cheap 1000 bucks when time comes..we all know that..


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

newway01 said:


> comeon buddy. we are living in the a technology age  Wasn't that a good investment 6 years ago? Those people buying a Core i7 proccy for 20k+ now have to sell it for cheap 1000 bucks when time comes..we all know that..


actually it wasn't. Pentium 4 is a poor processor if you ask me.

Guess what? A $1000 Pentium 4 Extreme Edition barely outperformed a $300 Athlon 64 let alone AMD Athlon 64 FX.

Also interesting thing to note would be Intel's unethical practices of giving rebates to OEMs for using Pentiums and NOT using AMD processors. They were proven guilty too. Intel also created the megahertz myth to woo more customers because a 2 Ghz Athlon 64 outperformed a 3 Ghz Pentium 4.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, AMD couldn't keep up the good work of the Athlon 64 CPUs. We, customers, are the losers in the end. How they mess it up after so much success is something unfathomable to me. But one lesson I have learnt never believe Intel. The way they are changing chipsets & CPU sockets every year simply leaves no upgrade path open.


----------



## newway01 (May 24, 2011)

@ico, I bought a P4 system(1.8ghz) in 2004 and have used it till 2010 without any problem, until I decided to give rest for that. Then I built a basic AMD config with an Athlon 3800+ processor, but I am not satisfied with its performance compared to my old P4. Now going back to Intel Quad setup..Some people are good with AMD. and the price factor seems to play a major role in that. But for me, its Intel only and won't ever go back to AMD again


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

newway01 said:


> @ico, I bought a P4 system(1.8ghz) in 2004 and have used it till 2010 without any problem, until I decided to give rest for that. *Then I built a basic AMD config with an Athlon 3800+ processor, but I am not satisfied with its performance compared to my old P4.* Now going back to Intel Quad setup..Some people are good with AMD. and the price factor seems to play a major role in that. But for me, its Intel only and won't ever go back to AMD again


Pentium 4 1.8ghz better than Athlon 64 3800+? Has to be a joke mate.

and a ridiculous one.

AnandTech - AMD Athlon 64 3800+ and FX-53: The First 939 CPUs

Pentium < Athlon 64

Pentium D < Athlon 64 X2

Phenom < Core 2

Phenom II < Core i*



Skud said:


> Unfortunately, AMD couldn't keep up the good work of the Athlon 64 CPUs. We, customers, are the losers in the end. How they mess it up after so much success is something unfathomable to me. But one lesson I have learnt never believe Intel. The way they are changing chipsets & CPU sockets every year simply leaves no upgrade path open.


well, LGA 775 / Core 2 era wasn't the wrong time to own an Intel chip after all as far as upgrades were concerned. 

AMD paid unnecessary amount for ATi. That was the cause of their troubles. They also have the stigma of inferior chip maker attached. You see, despite Athlon 64 being vastly superior to Pentium, some people didn't/don't believe. Example above.


----------



## newway01 (May 24, 2011)

Yes it is. I am not talking about increased clock speeds, not even the 64 bit advantage, but the limitations of AMD config compared to intel setup..  While using the AMD system, there was numerous occasions I feel its not good for my needs and want to ditch it as early as possible  

Infact the new config gave me only trouble after trouble within a short period whereas P4 rig served me well for years. My bad, I sold that proccy recently.. 

From what I have seen, there were some occasions where the AMD scored for me too, like when gaming, it got some advantage over P4. But when added a GPU, that edge was gone..

video conversion? AMD gave me poor results until I add the graphics card...

One thing came to my mind.. When copying more than 2 files at a time, the speed was drastically reduced on the AMD setup, so that I need to copy only 1 file at a time to get the work done faster. whereas with P4, I get almost constant speeds when copying multiple files at a time. Remember this was with the same HDD,optical drives from my old pc. The only notable change  is the addition of DDR2 ram compared to DDR1 of old setup. I take this as a disadvantage of AMD. Correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

newway01 said:


> While using the AMD system, there was numerous occasions I feel its not good for my needs and want to ditch it as early as possible


That's a problem with you mate.

Having owned a Pentium 4 and extensively used Athlon 64 in school in those days, I know the difference and most do too. You can refer to the Anandtech review if you want.

I guess we are going off-topic now.


----------



## newway01 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, we went offtopic for sometime. Sorry  

Anyway AMD is not my cup of tea anymore...


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

ico said:


> well, LGA 775 / Core 2 era wasn't the wrong time to own an Intel chip after all as far as upgrades were concerned.




Is it so? I bought mine in Feb 2009. Even with a upgrade span of 1.5-2 years, there were no new C2D, C2Q parts since last years. I am completely stuck despite having a pretty high-end mobo. Had I don't listen to the reviewers and get a original Phenom X3 with a 790gx chipset mobo, I could have easily updated to a Athlon II X4 or Phenom II X4/X6. Huge options there. Heck, my GFX card upgrade would have been completely different at that time as the mobo already comes with the most powerful IGP of its day.

I have learned my lessons the bitter way. Next upgrade will definitely be a AMD. Their Zambezis may perform 70-80% even half of Sandy Bridge, I don't care really.


----------



## Tenida (May 25, 2011)

Yes amd systems are more future rustic.My next update will be bulldozer.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Enough off-topic chit-chat. Lets come to business: Saphhire 6950 1GB 2-3 months old in superb condition. How much can it fetch?


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is it so? I bought mine in Feb 2009. Even with a upgrade span of 1.5-2 years, there were no new C2D, C2Q parts since last years. I am completely stuck despite having a pretty high-end mobo. Had I don't listen to the reviewers and get a original Phenom X3 with a 790gx chipset mobo, I could have easily updated to a Athlon II X4 or Phenom II X4/X6. Huge options there. Heck, my GFX card upgrade would have been completely different at that time as the mobo already comes with the most powerful IGP of its day.
> 
> I have learned my lessons the bitter way. Next upgrade will definitely be a AMD. Their Zambezis may perform 70-80% even half of Sandy Bridge, I don't care really.


well, you see LGA775 arrived in 2006. But buying LGA 775 in 2009 was perhaps too late. Believe me, you are still good to go if you get a second hand Q9550 at the right price.

But yea, Zambezi isn't going to be 70-80% of Sandy Bridge. Expecting much much more. 



Skud said:


> Enough off-topic chit-chat. Lets come to business: Saphhire 6950 1GB 2-3 months old in superb condition. How much can it fetch?


11k for a quick sale. Otherwise 12k.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

ico said:


> well, you see LGA775 arrived in 2006. But buying LGA 775 in 2009 was perhaps too late. Believe me, you are still good to go if you get a second hand Q9550 at the right price.
> 
> But yea, Zambezi isn't going to be 70-80% of Sandy Bridge. Expecting much much more.
> 
> ...




Yeah, lets hope AMD does something right this time. Thanks for the price. Have to do some maths now.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

60-70% of current price+shipping.


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 28, 2011)

How much can I expect for my msi p45neo mobo its warranty is till august 2011 all the accessories, box & bill is available.
Transcend 3x1 gb 667 mhz ddr 2 rams working flawlessly don't have the bill.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

2.5k for mobo, rams 400/- each.


----------



## Kniwor (May 29, 2011)

I've got a *Dell Adamo Oynx 13" U9400 4Gb RAM 128Gb SSD*, one of the thinnest laptops in the world. Has plenty of power in it. Condition is pristine, cannot be distinguished from a new one. How much to expect.


----------



## soumo27 (May 30, 2011)

How much for a 9 months old XFX Radeon HD 4350 1 GB. it was bought for 2550..
2yr 3 month warranty left


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

^^around 1.6-1.8k.


----------



## saz (May 30, 2011)

Hey, I have one MSI 9500GT around 1.5 yrs old and 2GB DDR2 800MHz Ram...How much should I expect?


----------



## soumo27 (May 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> ^^around 1.6-1.8k.




Thanks!


----------



## saz (Jun 1, 2011)

saz said:


> Hey, I have one MSI 9500GT around 1.5 yrs old and 2GB DDR2 800MHz Ram...How much should I expect?



suggestion needed...guys!


----------



## newway01 (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^ Is that 1Gb?


----------



## saz (Jun 1, 2011)

yup, MSI 9500GT 1GB not sure DDR2 or DDR3...can check that out.


----------



## newway01 (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^ 1.8k-2k will be a fair price for that. I'm also using the same card from Sparkle and I like its performance


----------



## saz (Jun 1, 2011)

^Thanks, what about 2GB DDR2 800Mhz ram...bought in oct 2010?


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

I want to buy a intel 815 chipset based motherboard for pentium 3 800, specifically D815EEA board. how much should i pay?


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

How much for a 9400GT 1GB DDR2 bought last year?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2011)

^^Rs 1.4 k max.Which brand and warranty(duration)?


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Rs 1.4 k max.Which brand and warranty(duration)?


XFX, warranty is by rashi, 2yrs remaining.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2011)

^^rs 1.6k for additional 2yrs warranty.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 3, 2011)

HP Pavilion DV6-2164tx laptop
Specs:
i7-720qm
4GB DDR3 RAM
500GB SATA 7200 HD
1GB GT230
One year old, just out of warranty.
How much can I expect for this?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 3, 2011)

For How much i can sell my 1.8yr old core 2 quad Q8400 2.66GHz proccy?


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> For How much i can sell my 1.8yr old core 2 quad Q8400 2.66GHz proccy?


Sandy huh? 

I guess 4k+shipping.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 3, 2011)

tkin said:


> Sandy huh?
> 
> I guess 4k+shipping.



Ya... But only 4K?


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Ya... But only 4K?


Start from 5k, if you can wait for a bit it will sell for 5k probably, but for quick sale you can get 4-4.5k.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks buddy... tat would b a good option..


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

How much for a 1.5 year old, out of warranty, barely used HP D5468 printer?


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2011)

How much for a 
5 year old, working
Pentium 4,
with mobo and CPU case
80 GB HDD
DVD Reader?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 6, 2011)

If you sell whole computer incl. Monitor,1Gb Ram and Dvd rw you will get *Rs 4K*


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 10, 2011)

How much for 6 months old Palit GTX 460 SE???


----------



## Tenida (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ How much it cost nowadays?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 10, 2011)

^^No idea...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 10, 2011)

Now GTX460 1Gb cost around Rs 9k and SE cost Rs7k.So your product price will be around 6K.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 10, 2011)

only 6K???

Bought in Jan for 11.8K


----------



## Tenida (Jun 10, 2011)

Your version is 1gb or 768MB??

1GB version @Rs 8k
768 MB version @ RS 6K


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 10, 2011)

OH, its 1GB buddy... My friend wants to sell it...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 10, 2011)

Then its probably Rs 8K.You can start it from 8.5K


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks, wil do...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 12, 2011)

OK, lemme know what can I get for all this stuff:
HDD- 400GB Seagate SATA (Dunno about warranty but got it recently RMA so as good as new)
HDD- 500GB Seagate 2.5inch (Bought it Jan 2011)
HDD- 640GB WD SATA (Bought it last year from Lynx)
HDD- 1TB WD SATA (Bought it last year from SMC)
HDD- 2TB Seagate SATA (Bought it Jan 2011)
Processor- AMD Athlon x2 255 AM3 socket (Jan 2011)
MoBo- MSI GMA 880-E45 (Jan 2011)
RAM- Corsair XMS 1333MHz DDR3 2x2GB (Jan 2011)
GPU- ATi HD5570 512MB low profile edition (March 2011)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2011)

Transcend 2*2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM. Just bought yesterday, with bill and warranty. How much can I expect ?


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

Plasma_Snake said:


> OK, lemme know what can I get for all this stuff:
> HDD- 400GB Seagate SATA (Dunno about warranty but got it recently RMA so as good as new)
> HDD- 500GB Seagate 2.5inch (Bought it Jan 2011)
> HDD- 640GB WD SATA (Bought it last year from Lynx)
> ...


800
1000
1000
1500
2000

1800
~3400+ (the motherboard has both USB3 and SATA3)
1500
~2600+


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Plasma_Snake said:


> OK, lemme know what can I get for all this stuff:
> HDD- 400GB Seagate SATA (Dunno about warranty but got it recently RMA so as good as new)
> HDD- 500GB Seagate 2.5inch (Bought it Jan 2011)
> HDD- 640GB WD SATA (Bought it last year from Lynx)
> ...



 HDD- 400GB Seagate SATA (Dunno about warranty but got it recently RMA so as good as new)
 HDD- 500GB Seagate 2.5inch (Bought it Jan 2011)
 HDD- 640GB WD SATA (Bought it last year from Lynx)
 HDD- 1TB WD SATA (Bought it last year from SMC)
 HDD- 2TB Seagate SATA (Bought it Jan 2011)

========================================

 Processor- AMD Athlon x2 255 AM3 socket (Jan 2011)
 MoBo- MSI GMA 880-E45 (Jan 2011)
 RAM- Corsair XMS 1333MHz DDR3 2x2GB (Jan 2011)
 GPU- ATi HD5570 512MB low profile edition (March 2011)

-----------
how much for :
1. above half (only hdd's)
2. below half (cpu/mobo/ram/gpu)
3. all the stuff


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 20, 2011)

How much can I sell this for 

Compaq Presario V3000
AMD 64 Athlon X2 1.86Ghz
512 MB Ram
120 GB hard disk
NVidia GeForce 7150 Grphics
15.4 inch screen

Bought in 2008..


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 21, 2011)

bump !


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> How much can I sell this for
> 
> Compaq Presario V3000
> AMD 64 Athlon X2 1.86Ghz
> ...



Around Rs 15-16k


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 21, 2011)

are u kidding me ??


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> are u kidding me ??


Yes. Very much, 15k for that?

Try 5-8k.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> are u kidding me ??



Try to sell in Quikr start with Rs14k.You will get good response.I got Rs10k for Intel C2D e7300+Msi P45 mothrbrd+6gb ddr2Ram


----------



## eggman (Jun 22, 2011)

Samsung Wave S8500 

Time of Purchase : September 10
Condition : Good (No scratch and stuff)
Warranty Left :  Yes (Around 3 months )..
Value Added: All the Game loft games released for bada  (they are paid apps)

How much can I expect for it?


----------



## pepsodent (Jun 27, 2011)

* Product Name, Manufacturers code & URL:asus 1201t
* Time of Purchase: 22nov 20101
* Indian warranty valid/Remaining Warranty period: Yes | till 21-11-2011
* Purchase Invoice Available: Yes
* Product Condition: well maintained
* Product Location:delhi
* Product Photographs:
*postimage.org/image/35er3p9ok/
*postimage.org/image/35eueryo4/
*postimage.org/image/35ezde05g/
*postimage.org/image/35f2ogp50/
*postimage.org/image/35f7n2qmc/

Specs: 12" screen
Comes with Genuine Windows 7 starter(key printed on base)
Recovery program to restore at factory condition.
2gb ram,320gb hard disk
1366*768 resolution (unlike others with 1024*600 resolution.)
plays full video playback
cam,blutooth,wi-fi,srs sound,ergonomic chiclet keyboard
with box+bill+ac adapter,manual/booklet-all original
I use photoshop,microsoft office,internet,itunes,video conversion without any problem(though for process intensive application I use only 1 app at a time)
IMPORTANT:
I will sell this product to Delhi/NCR based buyer so I will take any reference price of seller from Delhi/NCR.
I will also consider online prevailing price.
Reason: buyer as well as myself can vouch for that price.


----------



## oromis (Jul 1, 2011)

query :  how much would a october 2010 purchased ipod touch 8GB 4th gen sell for around now? 

screen and device is perfect condition, only back panel has scratches. updated OS to latest current version.    


includes the original box, literature, apple earphones .    looking forward to some approximate values


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jul 6, 2011)

For how much i can sell 80gb wd internal sata hdd new sealed pack??????


----------



## Tenida (Jul 6, 2011)

^^rs 600-700 (max).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 6, 2011)

Laptop in my sig?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 6, 2011)

^^rs 6-7k.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 7, 2011)

How much can i sell for these stuffs 2 year old ?

1) Core2Duo E7200 @ 2.53 GHZ
2) 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800
3) MSI G31TM-P21 Mobo (  LGA 775 )
4) Acer x193HQ 18.5" monitor with VGA port only ( looks are really great )


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

@ashis_lakra
1. 2.6-2.8k
2. 1.8k
3. 2-2.5k
4. 3-4k


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 8, 2011)

How much can I sell my speakers Creative Inspire 2.1 (1 yrs old)


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

which model?


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 8, 2011)

the one with wired remote...wooofer and two speakers ..cost me arnd 1.5k..forgot model name


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 14, 2011)

how much for sapphire 5770 1.5yr old


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 15, 2011)

How much for a Asus Hd4350 1gb 3months old?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 15, 2011)

kartikoli,
around 5k is a good deal..

NitrousNavneet,
i think that will not sell for more than 2k..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 18, 2011)

how much for this

1) 19" Widescreen Viewsonic LCD monitor
2) Nvidia 650i ultra mobo
3) Intel C2D E6750
4) Corsair 2 x 2 GB 800 MHZ Gaming RAM
5) XFX GTS 250 512MB core edition
6) WD 320 Gb SATA 2 HDD
7) Zebronics Bijli 
8) Corsair Vx 450w PSU

All of the above is used for 3 year and working in great condition


----------



## aishwar (Jul 20, 2011)

How much for these -
> 500GB Buffalo HDD with 2 yrs warranty left
> 320GB Western Digital HDD with 3 years warranty left
> 3.5 inch 250GB SATA WD HDD - Bought in January 2011
> HP Scanjet G2410 Flatbed Scanner
> HP Deskjet 3550 Printer
> 2.6g GHZ Atom Processor - Bought in january 2011
> HP iPAQ 2210 pocket pc with Windows Mobile 2003SE 1GB CF card and 2GB micro card.
> ASUS P750 with Windows Mobile 6.1, 8GB Micro card

Please do reply,

Thank You


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

sumesara said:


> how much for this
> 
> 1) 19" Widescreen Viewsonic LCD monitor
> 2) Nvidia 650i ultra mobo
> ...



Are they in warranty? If they are then 10k approx is a great price to sell them.(all total 10k)


----------



## game-freak (Jul 23, 2011)

hi i have a nokia 5800 xpressmusic i want to sell it as i want to buy an android its in mint condition no scratches on the screen or on the phone, i dont have the box and the bill i bought the phone in jan 2009 
it has served me very well had no problems at all 
what do u say how much would i get for the phone


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2011)

6-7k if you can find a customer (more if he is DUMB). less than 5k if you try to exchange it.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 24, 2011)

*How much would I Get If I sell this?*

I was wondering how much would I get if I sold this configuration.



Motherboard - ASUS P5QPL-AM
Processor - Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200
RAM - ZION 2GB @ 667 MHz
Hard Disk - Seagate 250GB
Graphics Card - Nvidia GeForce 8400GS
Cabinet - Standard iBall
Monitor - Acer AC713 CRT Monitor @ 17 inches.
By the way I live in Bhubaneswar so please tell me the approximate prices if i sold these. All parts are 6-7 months old and are in fully working condition.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 24, 2011)

^^
Asus P5QPL-AM- Rs 1200/-
Intel Pentium E5200-Rs 1300/-
Zion 2gb ddr2-Rs 800/- (400x2)
Seagate 250GB-Rs 600/-
Nvidia GeForce 8400GS-Rs 700/-
Iball cabinet-Rs250/-
Crt 17 inch-Rs 1200/-


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys, any idea on how much for Corsair VX450?

Date of purchase: 1.5 yrs old
Source of purchase (local or overseas): local, with invoice
Warranty remaining: 3.5 yrs
Condition: Very good


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 27, 2011)

^^^ deduct 20% ~25% from currant price would be a good deal for u


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 27, 2011)

It will sell around 2.5k. A month or two back one of our forum members had sold his VX-450 for 2.7k..


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys now got an idea of the price..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 27, 2011)

how much can i expect for my MOTHERBOARD M4A78T-E(790GX SB750) warranty left 2 yrs?

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/4384/84432307.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tenida (Jul 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Thanks guys now got an idea of the price..



So, you're planning to buy monster psu


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

Tenida said:


> So, you're planning to buy monster psu



Planning.. Not a monster, atleast a silent killer... 
not sure though..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Planning.. Not a monster, atleast a silent killer...
> not sure though..



Silent Killer is as powerful as monster


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 27, 2011)

hey guys...got this n520 from CM....bought on February...how much can i get?
works on am3+ and 1155....


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

1.5k to 1.8k.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 2, 2011)

How much can I expect for this Assembled computer ??

    Processor: AMD Semprom 2.8 Ghz   (With bill and warranty of 3 years)
    Motherboard: Gigabyte S Series M68M-S2P (Warranty 3 years)
    Memory: Kingston 1300+ MHz- 2G 2GB RAM (Warranty 5 years)
    Hard Disk Drive: Western Caviar 250 GB HDD
    Graphics Card: AMD Radeon 4650 1 GB Graphics card     
    SMPS: Odyssey 450 Watts
    Odyssey Cabinet with fan
    Windows XP Home with license


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently upgraded my 5 year old desktop. I am planning to sell the following items. How much can I expect?

Motherboard: Asus A8V-VM SE
CPU: AMD 3000+ socket 939
RAM: 2GB DDR 400 (1x1GB stick, 2x512MB stick)
PSU: Elife 450W
Graphics card: XFX 6800GS 256MB


----------



## iChaitanya (Aug 7, 2011)

Guys, what should be the ideal price for:

NETGEAR WGR614v9 Wireless-G (54 Mbps) WiFi router with *8* months warranty left?

Purchase Invoice Available: Yes (photocopy).
Product Condition: Not a single scratch, as good as new.
Product Location: Pune, India.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> I recently upgraded my 5 year old desktop. I am planning to sell the following items. How much can I expect?
> 
> Motherboard: Asus A8V-VM SE
> CPU: AMD 3000+ socket 939
> ...


~1.7k for everything.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 7, 2011)

guys how much should i expect from selling these parts
Intel Pentium dual core E5500
Asrock G31M-VS2
1GB DDR2 800MHz
2GB DDR2 800MHz
 all are one year old but i don't have the invoice except for the 2 GB stick which is something around 8 months old(i have the invoice for this).


----------



## Tenida (Aug 7, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> guys how much should i expect from selling these parts
> Intel Pentium dual core E5500
> Asrock G31M-VS2
> 1GB DDR2 800MHz
> ...



Intel Pentium dual core E5500-1800
Asrock G31M-VS2-1200
1GB DDR2 800MHz-400
2GB DDR2 800MHz-800


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 7, 2011)

thank you tenida.

thank you tenida.will it include shipping or not?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 8, 2011)

I have: 

MSI 8800GT-OC (Cost- Rs. 12.5k;i think SP @Rs. 3000)
C2D E8200 *Lapped* (Cost Rs.8.5k;i think SP @Rs. 2000)
Corsair XMS2 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T 2x2GB (Cost Rs.5.5k;i think SP @Rs.1500)
Corsair AF1 RAM Fan (Cost Rs.1.5k;i think Rs. 300)
CM HAF 932 With the _*5.25" bay easy mount stuff removed*_ (Cost Rs.9.2k;i think SP @Rs. 4000)
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L Mobo (Cost Rs.6k;i think SP @Rs.2000)
CM Hyper N620 (cost Rs.1.8k; i think SP @Rs. 500) *I have lost the mounting equipment*

I would like to know what price would be more appropriate. *Please read whole post before commenting.*
All are dusty and have minor oxidation on the coolers/heatsinks etc, but PCBs are in good shape, and I dont have their boxes. I do not even know _how well_ they work now. I also have a dead CM Extreme Power Duo 600W PSU that I can sell as scrap or for spare parts etc (i think rs.500). The parts are ~3 years old except for mobo and cooler which is 1.5 and 0.8 years old respectively at most.

If anyone is interested he can contact me via PM also.*I am only selling within Kolkata*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 8, 2011)

ico said:


> ~1.7k for everything.



Thanks Ico. . Does this include shipping or shipping is separate?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 8, 2011)

if i want to sell my parts in this forum can i just post the picture of the boxes as right now i am using those parts and can't take the pictures.


----------



## aishwar (Aug 8, 2011)

how much for a 3 yr old BUFFALO Portable 2.5 HDD, 500GB. 1 yr warranty left


----------



## monkey (Aug 8, 2011)

How much for my 10 month old Asus M4N98TD EVO motherboard? The board is working fine and comes with original box and accessories. Warranty of more than 2 years still left.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 8, 2011)

aishwar said:


> how much for a 3 yr old BUFFALO Portable 2.5 HDD, 500GB. 1 yr warranty left



Rs 1.4K i think.



monkey said:


> How much for my 10 month old Asus M4N98TD EVO motherboard? The board is working fine and comes with original box and accessories. Warranty of more than 2 years still left.



Original price?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 8, 2011)

I have recieved many requests for prices, so I have to add: _I am only selling the parts within Kolkata_.

The prices are written near the items themselves, so please dont ask me how much they will cost.


----------



## monkey (Aug 8, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Original price?



I bought it for 7.5k


----------



## Tenida (Aug 8, 2011)

^^Then Rs 2.5k. Rs 3.2K


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 8, 2011)

^^I think its worth more


----------



## Tenida (Aug 8, 2011)

I got 2.3k for MSI P45 Neo3FR>Original price was Rs 8K.


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

With more than 2 years warranty, at least 5k, may be.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 8, 2011)

Skud is right here, warranty also decides the price.. 

I myself bought a P5Q w/5 months warranty left for 2.5K...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 8, 2011)

Rectified  Sorry i have not seen 2 years warranty but * 3.2K  * is good IMO.

Still he can start from 4K if anyone responds then its good.Price also depends upon current market price of same or other similar product.


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

It's a AM3 board with SLI capability (980SLI chipset). Pretty rare piece I would say.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 9, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> thank you tenida.
> 
> thank you tenida.will it include shipping or not?



Shipping cost extra.


----------



## monkey (Aug 9, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Rectified  Price also depends upon current market price of same or other similar product.



Techshop still lists this MoBo at 7.6k. I was expecting 5k for it.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Quote 5k for it and stick to it. It's a SLI capable mobo with a AMD CPU. Someone on AMD platform and wanting to go SLI might want this.

And you have a healthy warranty remaining too.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 9, 2011)

monkey said:


> Techshop still lists this MoBo at 7.6k. I was expecting 5k for it.



Yes quote higher as possible.....starts from 5.5K and wait for the response from potential customers


----------



## hector (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys How much can I ask for less than *a month old XFX 6790 and FSP saga II 500w.*


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

7-8k max.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2011)

avoid that card. XFX = calling home trouble. for the PSU, 1.8k.


----------



## hector (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam said:


> avoid that card. XFX = calling home trouble. for the PSU, 1.8k.



You got me wrong. I am selling these not buying.

BTW why XFX is bad. Any quality issues?? I found it good though. how much I can sell it for?


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 10, 2011)

^^^ RMA issues


----------



## d3p (Aug 17, 2011)

How much can i expect for my 15months old Corsair 4x2gb XMS3 DDR3 1600C9 9-9-9-24 ?


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2011)

New ones are around 3-3.2k, I guess. So 2k seems OK for your modules.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> How much can i expect for my 15months old Corsair 4x2gb XMS3 DDR3 1600C9 9-9-9-24 ?



May i ask why??


----------



## d3p (Aug 17, 2011)

Dominator 3x2GB C8 on my 12 & priced at 5k+tax. So i think of getting it, today or tmrw...


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

^^Great.. But wont that cause clearance issues with ur Venomous X?


----------



## d3p (Aug 17, 2011)

nope LGA1366 is out of those problems..Calculations & Dimensions are ok, IMO.

Ok, this way my venomous is installed at the moment, but i can rotate it another 90 degree CW to make sure the Dominator have some headroom.

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/DSC_0034.jpg

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/DSC_0035.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like no prob to me..


----------



## d3p (Aug 17, 2011)

Check this out...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ost-your-latest-purchase-355.html#post1477535


----------



## rahul2002 (Aug 21, 2011)

i have a the following system which i ma considering to sell as i want to upgrade:
1.AMD phenom II x4 965 @ 3.6ghz
2.MSI 790fx-GD70 790fx chipset MoBo
3.XFX HD5770 1gb GDDR5 graphics card
4.G-Skill 3X1gb DDR3 1600mhz RAM
5.corsair TX750 750W SMPS
6.Western Digital 500gb 7200rpm 64mb cache SATA 3gb/s HDD
7.HP 24X DVD R/W optical drive
8.AOC F22s 22'' monitor ( with DVI-D cable)
9.Cooler Master Elite 430 mid-ATX cabinet
10.microsoft multimedia keyboard+mouse combo
11.Sony MDR-XD1000 headphone
12. TATA emerson iton600 600VA UPS
13.D-Link 10/100 Mbps ethernet card

The system is around 12 months old. Th reason i want to sell it is that i am thinking about upgrading to 990fx chipset mobo and the new zambezi architecture cpu.

Can anyone tell the price at which i can isell this system??? All peripherals are under warranty and bills will be given....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

you only need to sell mobo atm.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 22, 2011)

How much will I get for a PS3 game: *UFC Undisputed 2010*
*www.mmabay.co.uk/img/UFC%202010%20undisputed.jpg

Opened. Played just once. Bundled with PS3.

Flipkart.com: UFC Undisputed 2010: Game: PS3


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 24, 2011)

May I know how much can I expect for this system?

CPU: C2D E4500 2.2Ghz
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-945GCMX-S2 
HDD: 160 GB Hitachi 7200 rpm
Monitor: Viewsonic 1912w 19"
GPU: Galaxy 8500GT OC
K/M: Intex Mouse/Keyboard Combo PS2
Cabinet: Mercury Cabinet with 450 Watt PSU/ 1 fan
RAM: 2 x1GB Transcend DDR2 667 Mhz

Can I expect atleast 10k-15k for this system?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 24, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> May I know how much can I expect for this system?
> 
> CPU: C2D E4500 2.2Ghz
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-945GCMX-S2
> ...



CPU: C2D E4500 2.2Ghz-*2K*
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-945GCMX-S2-*1.5K *
HDD: 160 GB Hitachi 7200 rpm-*1.1K*
Monitor: Viewsonic 1912w 19"-*3.5K(don't sure)*
GPU: Galaxy 8500GT OC-*1.3K*
K/M: Intex Mouse/Keyboard Combo PS2
Cabinet: Mercury Cabinet with 450 Watt PSU/ 1 fan
RAM: 2 x1GB Transcend DDR2 667 Mhz-*0.8K*


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> CPU: C2D E4500 2.2Ghz-*2K*
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-945GCMX-S2-*1.5K *
> HDD: 160 GB Hitachi 7200 rpm-*1.1K*
> Monitor: Viewsonic 1912w 19"-*3.5K(don't sure)*
> ...



Hmmm. I think the RAM could have a better price considering DDR2 is almost dead.
The prices do seem very less though.  
Is this the max price you think these parts should go for or the minimum?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 24, 2011)

I got rs800 for zion 2x1gb ddr2 800mhz urs is 667mhz.So i think price is good enough.You can still quote higher price than that..


----------



## hector (Sep 7, 2011)

How much I can get for these

1. C2D E7400 2.8Ghz ( 10 months warranty left  )
2. 2x 2Gb Kingston DDR2 800Mhz ram ( lifetime warranty I guess)
3. Asus P5kpl G41 mobo (  10 months warranty left )
4. Intex 450w psu 
5. Zebronics basic cabby (baught for 900Rs)


----------



## Tenida (Sep 7, 2011)

hector said:


> How much I can get for these
> 
> 1. C2D E7400 2.8Ghz ( 10 months warranty left  )
> 2. 2x 2Gb Kingston DDR2 800Mhz ram ( lifetime warranty I guess)
> ...



1. C2D E7400 2.8Ghz ( 10 months warranty left  )-2.6k
2. 2x 2Gb Kingston DDR2 800Mhz ram ( lifetime warranty I guess)-1.6k
3. Asus P5kpl G41 mobo (  10 months warranty left )-1.5k
4. Intex 450w psu- 
5. Zebronics basic cabby (baught for 900Rs) ( 1 yr warranty left )


----------



## monkey (Sep 8, 2011)

I am planning to sell my laptop:

Make: Dell
Model: Inspiron 4120
Screen: 14"
Proc: Intel C2D T7200
RAM: 3GB
GPU: nVidia 8400GS
HDD: 120GB @ 5400rpm
ODD: DVD Re-Writer
Camera: None
Bluetooth: None
Wifi: Yes
Battery: Standard 6-Cell
OS: Came with Win Vista Home Premium 32-bit (currently installed Win XP Pro OEM)
Purchased on: March 2008
Warranty: None
Condition: Very good condition with no scratches. System is working fine.
Bundle: Charger, Manuals, all DVDs

What should I expect for it?


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 9, 2011)

Want to sell my 17inch LG Flatron e700s model. 

What price should i expect in nehru place.


----------



## saz (Sep 9, 2011)

How much for Tacens Supero 500W Modular PSU with all accessories? Bought in Apr 2011 having more than 1.5yrs of warranty left.


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 14, 2011)

How much I can get for these

1. Pentium 4 D
2. 1Gb Kingston DDR2 800Mhz ram ( lifetime warranty I guess)
3. 512Mb DDR2 RAM
3. Intel 945GT
4. iBall 450w psu
5. Zebronics basic cabby
6. WD 320Gb HDD ( in warranty)
7. LG CD/RW


----------



## rsk11584 (Sep 26, 2011)

i have one akai audio system double deck casseette player with AM/FM/SW radio. and two speakers, stereo FM and good to listen in house, have to check the casette playing , recording capabilities as who uses casette nowadays, but stereo FM is good and output is 350w how much can i expect for this ??? about 2003 model it is


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 5, 2011)

how much i can get ?

CPU : pentium dual core E5300 [15mnths old]
mobo : ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS  [14months old]
RAM : 2GB champion DDR2 800MHz [14 months old]
         2GB eSys wizzard DDR2 800MHz [12 months old]
SMPS : hytech 450W local [13 or 14 months old]
GPU  : Sparkle GT240 1GB DDR3 [13 months old]


----------



## Raptor1989 (Oct 11, 2011)

How much can i get for the following???

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.53Ghz
Gigabyte GA-G31M S2L
Western Digital 160GB SATA HDD
Kingston 2GB DDR2 800 MHz RAM
LG DVD Writer
XFX 9500GT 1GB DDR2
Samsung SyncMaster 18.5" LCD Monitor
APC UPS 550VA
Microsoft Wired Combo Keyboard and Mouse


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 13, 2011)

How much can I get for 80 GB IDE Seagate HDD ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> How much can I get for 80 GB IDE Seagate HDD ?



if you manage to sell to a really desperate buyer who is hunting for a ide drive then Rs.750 appx
Else I would say anything between 200 and 350.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 13, 2011)

new IDE coming in 1898 /-

Buy Seagate 80GB Internal Hard Disk Drive 80 GB IDE | Lowest prices on Computers & Peripherals at Rediff Shopping.

and u r saying 250-300 ..poof !


----------



## KDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

How much can I sell this for?

*LG GCR 8523B - CD-ROM drive - IDE*

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/sc/30585109-2-200-0.gif

About 6-7 Years old but working fine.

PRODUCT FEATURES: 

7.8 MB/sec maximum data transfer rate; 75 ms average access time; 128 KB buffer memory; MPC-III compliant; Windows 95/98/2000 and NT compatible; Plug and Play ready E-IDE/ATAPI interface; CD-R, CD-RW compatible.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 19, 2011)

kunal.d, 100 rupees


----------



## KDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

And yeah.. I have got a domain... _ijustgot.in _! It's paid til January 25th 2012. How much can I expect for this?

Btw, can we sell domains here?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 19, 2011)

how much can i expect from my 5 months old samsung galaxy s *I9000* 8gb in pristine condition,have no warranty as its from UK,all original accessories,box,extra battery,new oem charger with warranty,8gb card & amzer silkicone case.
how much for 4 months old brainwavz m2.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2011)

If someone is willing to buy a Pen 3 system along with a CRT monitor, how much can I expect selling it for?
Any idea? :S


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 25, 2011)

Finally I'm ready to buy my new monster. How much i will be getting for this ?

PC:
Intel Intel Pentium 4 506  2.66GHz
Intel D945GNT Motherboard
80GB Segate HDD
313GB Seagate ST3320418AS ATA Device (SATA) 7200.12
1.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 200MHz (4-4-4-12)
LG DVD Writer
Sony SDM-X73 17inch Monitor(1280x1024@60Hz)
Microsoft Wireless Keyboard & Mouse

Laptop: (Out of Warranty) Purchased in 2006
Genuine XP
HP Pavilion dv1000
Intel Pentium 1.86ghz
504 MB Ram
80 GB HDD
Integrated Intel Graphics
Lightscribe DVD Drive 

Tell me fast bcz i want to buy a master pc (intel i7 2600K  )


----------



## Nipun (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe around 10k if you sell both.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Maybe around 10k if you sell both.



If only pc then how much ?


----------



## Nipun (Oct 25, 2011)

about 5k I guess.. 

But not sure... my friend sold his P4 for 4.5k and he had 14" monitor so you can expect more...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> about 5k I guess..
> 
> But not sure... my friend sold his P4 for 4.5k and he had 14" monitor so you can expect more...



Thanks Nipun For Instant Reply. 

Now Going to Sell it to Make My Ultimate Monster Ready.  

If anyone is interested they can pm me.


----------



## d3p (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ Post it in Bazaar Section with Proper Details. Read the rules of the bazaar before posting any thread.

IMO 8k for the PC is a sweet deal, but depends on the condition of the items & warranty if any.

May be <10k for the laptop, again depending on usage conditions.

All the best.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ Post it in Bazaar Section with Proper Details. Read the rules of the bazaar before posting any thread.
> 
> IMO 8k for the PC is a sweet deal, but depends on the condition of the items & warranty if any.
> 
> ...



Thanks For The Advice d3p5kor. I will post it to Bazaar Section.


----------



## Top_Gun (Oct 29, 2011)

I want to sell my laptop, with the following specs:

Model: HP Pavilion dv2910tx
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 2GHz
RAM: 2GB DDR2 800 MHz
HDD: 320 GB
Graphics Card: nVidia 8400m GS
Screen Size: 14 inches
and the standard stuff, included optical drive, wireless options, etc.

How much can I hope to get for it?


----------



## Vensanga (Oct 29, 2011)

I also want to sell my Laptop....i bought it on October last year...

Model: Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820T 
CPU: Intel Core i3 2.4 Ghz 
RAM: 2GB DDR3 
HDD: 500 GB
Graphics Card: Intel Graphics
Screen Size: 14 inches
Battery : 6-cell Li-ion battery (8 hrs) 
I laminated all except the keyboard and the touchpad....no thing problem with it and its working 100%.

I also want to sell my Nokia 5800 which i bought on December 2009....no scratch at all and running on C6 firmware.... 

I wanted to buy a desktop and a new phone so how much can i hope to get for the laptop and the phone.....


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

^^ 17-20k for the laptop. Roughly 3.5-4k for the phone.


----------



## Top_Gun (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm asking again since the next post was answered 

I want to sell my laptop, with the following specs:

Model: HP Pavilion dv2910tx
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 2GHz
RAM: 2GB DDR2 800 MHz
HDD: 320 GB
Graphics Card: nVidia 8400m GS
Screen Size: 14 inches
and the standard stuff, included optical drive, wireless options, etc.

How much can I hope to get for it?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2011)

around 9-10k...


----------



## Vensanga (Oct 30, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ 17-20k for the laptop. Roughly 3.5-4k for the phone.


 Seriously???? i bought it for 42k last year October.....and i bought the phone for 13.5k....


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 30, 2011)

How much can i expect from 7 months old Samsung Corby with all the accessories & original box??
Product condition : 9/10


----------



## Terabyte (Oct 30, 2011)

^2.5-3k for the Corby



Top_Gun said:


> I'm asking again since the next post was answered
> 
> I want to sell my laptop, with the following specs:
> 
> ...


I would say you should at least get 14k.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2011)

Vensanga said:


> Seriously???? i bought it for 42k last year October.....and i bought the phone for 13.5k....



it doesn't matter for how much you brought the item. prices of mobile with same hardware & features is what you need to compare. 

laptop with almost similar config starts at ~23k. so 20k is a reasonable price.

another member is selling same mobile for 4.5k & also it got resistive screen plus old Symbian OS. maximum is 5k. else selling out 2-3k more will bring in (usable) Android mobiles.



MegaMind said:


> How much can i expect from 7 months old Samsung Corby with all the accessories & original box??
> Product condition : 9/10



if you sell locally, 4k or more (if you are lucky) but here or in other forums, 3k max.



Top_Gun said:


> I want to sell my laptop, with the following specs:
> 
> Model: HP Pavilion dv2910tx
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 2GHz
> ...



15k if under warranty (extended) else 12k.


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

Vensanga said:


> Seriously???? i bought it for 42k last year October.....and i bought the phone for 13.5k....


yup.

One can easily get a laptop with Intel Core i3-2330M for 27-28k~. This is a second generation Core i3 processor which is faster than yours, more power efficient and has much better Intel HD 3000 graphics.

to be honest, Laptops are never bought to be sold off. It is best to keep them until they die.

Regarding the phone, Nokia 5800 is very old. I have the same phone.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 30, 2011)

Never sell your computers. The very reason a few P4 systems are still alive. You will never get your moneys worth.

(My PC seems to be an exceptions though; rising dollar has increased its value  )


----------



## Santa Maria! (Nov 8, 2011)

How much do you suppose I can get for a Hercules 3D Prophet 9500 Pro AGP graphics card? >_>
Still in box, never used. Bought in 2004 or something <_<


----------



## Nipun (Nov 9, 2011)

How much for:
Cooler Mast Elite 310, purchased about 5 months ago.
CM eXtreme 500W , purchased with above.
CM GX 450W(purchased about 1.5 months ago, but lost bill )?


----------



## d3p (Nov 9, 2011)

Nipun said:


> How much for:
> Cooler Mast Elite 310 - 1k *depending on product condition.*
> CM eXtreme 500W - *half of what you have paid / Ich weiß nicht.*
> CM GX 450W - *max 1.5k*



^ Comment in line.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 9, 2011)

ok thanks...

The cabinet is in perfect condition but front headphone port doesn't work...


----------



## image (Nov 9, 2011)

How much should I get for a perfectly working unlocked Huawei 7.2 mbps 3G USB data card (E122) ?


----------



## adnan87 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys, i need to know the best price i could get for selling acer 3682 laptop with following configuration:

intel celeron m processor 1.6 ghz

14.1" Tft LCD

intel 940 gml express chipset

40gb hdd

1.24gb ddr2 RAM

802.11 b/g wireless lan

Laptop is in very good working condition.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm not aware of current prices going on market...

So need your help for how much can I get for these...

Intel Pentium D @ 3.0Ghz
Intel D945GCCR
Transcend 1x1GB DDR2 @ 600MHz (Don't know if Transcend provides lifetime warranty)
Zion 1x2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz (Under Warranty)
WD 160GB HDD
XFX NVIDIA 9500GT 1GB DDR2 (Under Warranty)
Cabinet with Frontech 500W SMPS
Viewsonic VA1912w 19" LCD (1440x900)
Microsoft Keyboard + Mouse
Creative 2.1 Speakers


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^7k to 9k max.

BTW i'm interested in Buying that 9500GT. PM me if interested in selling it separate.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, I'm interested in selling 9500GT separately.

Wait, I'll be buying this rig on this saturday. After that I'll put up my sale thread.

One more thing, I'd like to mention, I've never shipped anything to someone. So need help of yours on packaging part and how to do it better way.

@Sam, Shipping the whole rig to Assam?? Are you sure man?? How much would be the charges?? :O

BTW Forgot to mention, I've all the box/containers on which the components came with along with spare sata cables for motherboard and etc.

So I guess some part of packaging is already done.

But I don't have the container for monitor.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2011)

parents said no


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2011)

As for prices I've thought like this...

Intel Pentium D + Intel D945GCCR = 1500/- + 1500/- = 3000/-
Transcend 1GB DDR2 @ 667MHz = 300/-
Zion 2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz = 700/-
XFX NVIDIA 9500GT 1GB DDR2 = 2000/-
Viewsonic VA1912w = 5000/-
Microsoft Keyboard + Mouse = 300/-
Creative 2.1 = 300/-
Cabinet with Frontech 500W SMPS = 500/-

*All without shipping

What do you guys say??

I guess I need to find all the bills, I don't remember where I kept them.



Sam said:


> parents said no



That's good for you 

Believe me, such a huge thing, if gets something wrong in transit, neither you'll be satisfied nor me while returning all your money 

lolzz..!!


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2011)

800
900
300
550
1500
3500
300
250
500

==> 8600. Same as d3p5k0r prediction. 8-9k max.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm...thanks ico..!!

I actually need 10k 

Yes, I was too actually thinking 9500GT @ 2k is not rightly judged. 1.5k would be ok.

BTW 2GB for 550?? Actually I priced it at 700/- because I saw at [E] and TE that peoples are selling 2GB RAM's at around 800/-.

And Viewsonic VA1912w = 5000/- I kept because I got a local murga 

Otherwise 3.5k - 4k for sure, if selling online.


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ the processor and motherboard aren't rightly judged too.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ IMO for XFX Nvidia 9500GT GDD2 - 1.5k to 2k with or without the bill is fine.

I want it as a Phsyx Card, i know its kind of a low card, but still wanna take risk.

*@Krishnandu:* Check your PM inbox.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm..!! Well then, 2k for both combined?? 1k for each??

Update : No PM yet 

BTW please don't make it FS thread, I'll create that after I get the rig on Sat.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's good for you
> 
> Believe me, such a huge thing, if gets something wrong in transit, neither you'll be satisfied nor me while returning all your money
> 
> lolzz..!!



another major headache is road permit. yes, assam govt sucks. but i need a download rig. can't keep my primary pc on whole night.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ instead of having another PC, IMO get a higher bandwidth internet connection. That will cut the cost on Electricity Bill, having junk at home as well as buying another PC.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2011)

Ya, that's a good idea @Sam.

BTW PM replied 

But as I think, I'd have a hard time selling that Proccy + Mobo + Cabinet + SMPS I guess.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 14, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey guys, I'm not aware of current prices going on market...
> 
> So need your help for how much can I get for these...
> 
> ...



Bolder parts will fetch you some good amount of money.


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2011)

Sam said:


> another major headache is road permit. yes, assam govt sucks. but i need a download rig. can't keep my primary pc on whole night.


why not use your rig for download? Much better than using Pentium D.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2011)

Ya, but probably I'm not going to sell the present HDD. I'll be using it. As if I go with new HDD, I'll be out of budget.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 16, 2011)

How much can i sell my rig for?
Pls refer to my signature.


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

4.8k for 955 BE
4.2k for Asus M4A78T-E - it is a 8+1 phase VRM board.
1k for the RAM
1k for the cabinet
2.5k for the Power supply
2.5k for Hard disk
1.8k for APC UPS

No idea about the rest. You should be able to get 25-30k for everything imho.


----------



## saz (Nov 17, 2011)

How much for Sapphire HD6770 bought in June 2011 with invoice?


----------



## d3p (Nov 17, 2011)

^ 75% of what you have paid....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2011)

ico said:


> why not use your rig for download? Much better than using Pentium D.



can't keep PC on for long. specially at night. during day everyone busy with work.



d3p5kor said:


> ^ instead of having another PC, IMO get a higher bandwidth internet connection. That will cut the cost on Electricity Bill, having junk at home as well as buying another PC.



i heard BSNL will double the speed. if they do, will upgrade the plan as well.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 18, 2011)

how much can i expect for nokia c503 bought on 1st oct 2011 for my sis

product condition 9/10


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 20, 2011)

Twinmos 512 mb ddr2 RAM  ..no invoice....3 year old
how much can i get ???

?????????


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 20, 2011)

What You'll Get:
*PSP Model no. 3004 Firmware 6.60 pre loaded (Hacked, Bought it in NOV. 2009, Perfect Condition, Slight scratch marks under the analog stick)

*UMDs: (All are undamaged, and in very good Condition)
1. Assassin's creed
2. The Simpsons Game
3. God Of War Chains of Olympus
4. Invisimalz

*8 GB Memory stick (Bought it this September , SEPT. 2011)

*PSP Camera 450X (1 Year Old)

* PSP Charger (Bought it in September too, with the memory stick)

What Im expecting?: *Rs. 6000*

I bought the psp camera for Rs. 3000(with the invizimals game)
The memorystick for Rs. 2000
And you can get a new psp for around Rs.8000 minus the camera, UMDs and memory stick!
Is this a good deal? Am I under charging? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## ritvij (Nov 23, 2011)

i want to sell my iomega ego usb 2.0 hdd ruby red color with its cable and original invoice (no box).. capacity is 500 gb..

i expect around 2900 or above.. i can give loads of data..(music, movies, games, videos) for 500/- more..

is it good deal or something has to be increased/decreased


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 23, 2011)

ritvij said:


> i want to sell my iomega ego usb 2.0 hdd ruby red color with its cable and original invoice (no box).. capacity is 500 gb..
> 
> i expect around 2900 or above.. i can give loads of data..(music, movies, games, videos) for 500/- more..
> 
> is it good deal or something has to be increased/decreased


visit these threads ...they want old HDDs

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140145-cheap-portable-hard-drive.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/145611-2-5-portable-500-gb.html


----------



## ritvij (Nov 23, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> visit these threads ...they want old HDDs
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140145-cheap-portable-hard-drive.html
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/145611-2-5-portable-500-gb.html



is the price right?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2011)

ritvij said:


> i can give loads of data..(music, movies, games, videos) for 500/- more..



this is not allowed. this comes under piracy discussion.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 30, 2011)

I own 512 MB  DDR2  SDRAM , how much i can get by selling them ??


----------



## d3p (Nov 30, 2011)

^^Which brand & how many years old is it ??


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 3, 2011)

How much for

Intel Core2Duo E7500 (2yrs old)

Intel DG41RQ(2 yrs old)

2* 2 GB Kingston DDR2800(1 is 2 yrs old and another is 1 yr old)

500 GB Seagate Barracuda(2 yr old)

Cooler Master Elite 330 with VIP 400W Power Supply.(3 months old)

LG DVD RW (OEM)(3 months old)

Samsung B2230 LCD (1 yr old)


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 4, 2011)

How much for an imported(USA) & unused MSI N560TI Twin Frozer II bought on May 2011 ?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2011)

Current market price is 14k+vat.So 11-12k will be the ideal price imo for imported card(no warranty support in india)


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 6, 2011)

How much foor 1gb and 512mb 8400gs cards?


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 7, 2011)

How much for 1 year old Palit GTX 460SE 1GB???


----------



## Tenida (Dec 7, 2011)

6-7K appox.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 7, 2011)

^^Thanks dude..


----------



## xynidexxx (Dec 12, 2011)

what should i expect out of these,

INTEL core2duo E7200@ 2.53 ghz
INTEL 945GCNL MOBO
Transcend 2x2GB 800 mhz ddr2
xfx geforce 8600gt 512mb ddr2(which i have put up for sale in bazaar)w/ dvi cable
iball gamer cabinet w/ iball psu
WD BLUE 320gb sata HDD

..i want to sell these off asap


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 13, 2011)

What do you guys think of this deal:
gmaing laptop with data card attention here...at 13,000 - Bhubaneswar - Computers - Hardware - nayapalli

and this:
brand new samsung laptop - Bhubaneswar - Computers - Hardware

The prices are really shocking. 
Do you think these are fake?


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

xynidexxx said:


> what should i expect out of these,
> 
> INTEL core2duo E7200@ 2.53 ghz
> INTEL 945GCNL MOBO
> ...


1500 for the processor
1500 for the motherboard
800 for RAM
1300 for graphic card
350 + 150 for cabinet and PSU
1600 + for hard disk (you can get even more for the hard disk)


----------



## xynidexxx (Dec 13, 2011)

should i post these up in bazaar...but shipping would be a hassle for sure


----------



## smltngs (Dec 13, 2011)

How much can i expect for these:
(bought them 2yrs back)

Athlon II x4 620 2.6 GHz
MSI GTS 250 (512 MB)


----------



## krsamy (Dec 13, 2011)

What can I get for a NOKIA express music 5800 bought in Jan 2010 in good condition (with 8GB microsd card)?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 13, 2011)

Reply to my post also "ico"


----------



## d3p (Dec 13, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> What do you guys think of this deal:
> gmaing laptop with data card attention here...at 13,000 - Bhubaneswar - Computers - Hardware - nayapalli
> 
> and this:
> ...



*I think, the laptops are either stolen pieces or fake. Or may be its early to comment.*


----------



## smltngs (Dec 14, 2011)

pls reply to my post.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 14, 2011)

smltngs said:


> athlon ii x4 620 2.6 ghz
> msi gts 250 (512 mb)



3000/-
3000/-


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 18, 2011)

Please Help/Comment with the prices of the following... 
Both are from a dead project, were put up in different shops as demo units and are unused.

Zebronics Bijli Mod - New 1 Cost around 1.8k with SMPS at the time i bought it...
This mod was very costly. Hoping to sell this for 4.8k - 
Features - 
1. Wire Cut side panel - Cut Accuracy +/- 0.05mm
2. Custom Oil painted. - Green & Black color scheme. Green outside - Black inside.
3. Clear coated paint for paint protection.

Sorry I don't have better pics...

*i.imgur.com/HX64o.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OxjCy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/T00Jm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FVfQF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YcjPv.jpg

Lian Li K56 Mod - New 1 Cost around 3.6k at the time i bought it...
Hoping to sell this for 4.5k.
Features - 
1. Side Panel Cut manually on a milling machine - Transparent Side Panel. Held in Place by Nuts & Bolts.
2. Custom Oil painted. - Red & White color scheme. Red outside - White inside.
3. Clear coated paint for paint protection.

*i.imgur.com/jtwvA.jpg

(Sorry I only have a studio pic for this 1..)

*Cabinet Lights are not included with both of them.*

guys pls help... if u think the price is high pls giv ur suggestion on how much it shud be ??

guys pls help... if u think the price is high pls giv ur suggestion on how much it shud be ??


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you bundling any fans with these?

BTW, Bijli mod looks better than the Lancool.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 18, 2011)

krsamy said:


> What can I get for a NOKIA express music 5800 bought in Jan 2010 in good condition (with 8GB microsd card)?



one of my friend bought it in 4.5-5K


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 18, 2011)

Skud - Yes, Bijli is better looking, it looks better than in these pics, these were shots taken by mobile... 

Yes ofcourse both cabinets have all the fans that they came bundled with originally...


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

I think as modded items, they are priced OK.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 19, 2011)

How much for MSI N560-Ti Hawk {RMA'ed}


----------



## d3p (Dec 19, 2011)

if its has warranty & then few months [less than 6months] old, then expect around +75%.

OT: RMA'ed Card = A New Card, with few less months of Warranty, so nothing to bother.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 20, 2011)

The Current price og gpu is 15k and i bought it for 13.5k. So i should consider using +75% on 15k rite?


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 20, 2011)

@smltngs i have PMed you. Please respond.


----------



## cool_guy (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi experts,
Wanna sale these parts/what's expected price-

1. Intel P4 2.4 GHz 512K/533 FSB Processor
2. Intel DG-31 PR mobo
3. Transcend 2 GB/800 FSB RAM
4. Seagate Barracuda IDE 7200 RPM HDD
5. CoolerMaster Extreme Power plus 500 watt PSU
6. Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 PCI card.

Thanks,


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 23, 2011)

How much For 4 months old Nokia C7-00?


----------



## SHell (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to sell my Nokia E-63, Oct 2009 model, working perfectly fine.

How much I'll be able to get from this sale.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 2, 2012)

how much for:
1) Motherboard Name	Intel Frostburg DG33FB
2) Module Name	2x1GB 667Mhz DDR2 Kingston 1G-UDIMM
All of the above bought on 5/06/2008
Reason: Upgrading to some other LGA775 mobo which would let me OC the q6600 from the BIOS and support DDR3 RAM as I am getting a HD6870 from US so ocing is necessary to avoid that CPU bottleneck.
Nothing is damaged or non-functional, it works perfectly.
And what should i expect to pay for a LGA775 mobo both new and second hand?


----------



## darklordankit (Jan 3, 2012)

how much should i expexct from these:-
Intel core i7 920 in warranty (4 months)
gigabte EX-58 UD5-in warranty (4 months)
6GB corsair ddr3 ram (lifetime warranty)
1TB WD caviar black 1 month old 
GTX 580 (Zotac) [in warranty]
Coolermaster 1000w psu[in warranty]
NZXT tempest
prolimatech megahalem cpu cooler
Samsung 22 inch full hd lcd screen 2233sw
thanks


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 3, 2012)

A friend wants to build a Sandy Bridge rig and wants to sell his old stuff..Please Check the prices I told him would be best..All under warranty..
Intel Core i5 760 @8k
Gigabyte H55M-S2 @3.5k
4GB Dynet 1333MHz @800

These products were purchased 7 months ago..purchase date 28/4/2011
He also wants to sell these
Nvidia 8500GT @ 1k No Warranty, but works perfectly fine..
mron 450 w psu @500(He wanted me to post this too, though I don't advise going for local PSU's)

Are the prices accurate? or do I need to increase/decrease them? 
Please Reply at the earliest..he already has got 560Ti and cabby..jst wants to buy the processor and motherboard..


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 4, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Intel Core i5 760 @8k
> Gigabyte H55M-S2 @3.5k
> 4GB Dynet 1333MHz @800



Firstly, i5 760 is still a powerful cpu...
If u still want to sell it, u can expect 6K for cpu, 2.5K for mobo & 600 - 700 for RAM...


----------



## kevz22 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Wanted to know for how much can i sell these gadgets.
Lenovo Ideapad S10-3 Netbook-1.5years old,with bill,box etc...bought it for 18.9k.
Sony Ericsson Elm-with box,bill,9months warranty remaining...bought for 8.3k.
THANK YOU...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 7, 2012)

Megamind - isnt that a lil too optimistic?!! 

also 4gb ram could easily sell for abt 900 or higher.........


----------



## antani_90 (Jan 7, 2012)

How much for C2D E7200[no warranty],Biostar Tp43e combo[5 months old],2GB DDr2 Ram[1 month old but no bill],HD 3850 512mb[no warranty]...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 8, 2012)

antani_90 said:


> How much for C2D E7200[no warranty],Biostar Tp43e combo[5 months old],2GB DDr2 Ram[1 month old but no bill],HD 3850 512mb[no warranty]...



C2D - 2k....
TP43E - about 2k
2GB DDR2 - 700-1000 bucks easy.... as 1st hand is for about 1.4k

Ok i also need help to figure out the price of this.....

DFI DK X58 T3EH6 -> Mid - High End board. Average Performance. Good for Overclockers & Modders.. (has Voltage check points etc... and is UV Reactive also..)

Its a packed piece but doesn't have any Indian warranty. How much shud I be selling it for?????!!

ico/skud/cilus - bhai... help pls!!


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2012)

^ I know someone who sold X58A-UD7 for 8k. It had a bit of warranty remaining. You could price it on a similar scale.

The thing is, as soon as a platform goes EOL, it's resale value decreases.


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, poor mobo, which mostly remains static withstanding all the upgrades surrounding it. 

@Lionking: start with 8-9k as told by ico.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 8, 2012)

ico & Skud - Thanks guys... I'll sell it accordingly....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 11, 2012)

I won Galaxy Note in Samsung Gadget Hunt contest, but I'm not interested in keeping it, want to sell it once I get it. How much can I expect?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 12, 2012)

^^^
congo on that!!!
I reckon you could sell it for 2 to 3k less than the "then current market price", also you could root the device and install some cool apps and sell it a bit higher for the apps installed, although this would work if the end customer is kinda noob.
Your selling points over purchasing a new note should be:
1) Nearly same warranty.
2) Same accessories.
3) Extra Apps+root.
4) Lesser price.
So all in all you can make it to ~28-29k or more if you are lucky.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 13, 2012)

What can i sell my 8600GT 512mb xfx card for ?? the warranty is over already !!


----------



## d3p (Jan 13, 2012)

1500 INR to 2000 INR Max for a used 8600GT 512MB.


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2012)

Devrath_ND said:


> What can i sell my 8600GT 512mb xfx card for ?? the warranty is over already !!


Rs. 1250.

One can get a new 9500 GT or 8600 GT for ~2,000.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 13, 2012)

how about my current rig which is in my sign ?? just the graphics card not there ???


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2012)

Athlon II X4 640 | 3.5
GigaByte 78LMT-S2P | 2
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz+ 2GB EVM DDR3 1333Mhz | 1
VIP 400watts PSU | 1
Philips 107E5 1280x1024 17''CRT | 2
Zebronics Bijli mod | 1
TOTAL | 10.5k
at most 11k. not more than that.


----------



## xynidexxx (Jan 14, 2012)

What would a "not used" ASUS GTX 560TI DCII TOP 925Mhz fetch?...i still dont have the rig it needs to sit in...still in the box+2 years warranty remaining...15 days old


----------



## CA50 (Jan 14, 2012)

Got a 8800GT OC edition from MSI, working perfectly, How much will it fetch ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

in terms of performance HD5670 is same powerful as 8800GT but consumes half the power.
*Online:* 3k
*Locally:* upto 5k


----------



## image (Jan 14, 2012)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> ^^^
> congo on that!!!
> I reckon you could sell it for 2 to 3k less than the "then current market price", also you could root the device and install some cool apps and sell it a bit higher for the apps installed, although this would work if the end customer is kinda noob.
> Your selling points over purchasing a new note should be:
> ...



I fully agree for 28k but only if you have an invoice to avail warranty.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 14, 2012)

^^^
Will confirm that from Samsung,mostly I would prefer local deals as I can't risk shipping it.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 15, 2012)

i have a nikon coolpix l110 which i want to sell quickly as i am saving up for a DSLR. how much can i sell it for. No warranty left.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2012)

I have an amd 7750 X2..Around 3-4 years old.
Asus M2N68 DDR2 3-4 years Old
XFX ATI 5450 1 GB 1 year old
Circle PC case dont know which model
How much might i get by selling this?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 17, 2012)

Any idea any1?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I have an amd 7750 X2..Around 3-4 years old.
> Asus M2N68 DDR2 3-4 years Old
> XFX ATI 5450 1 GB 1 year old
> Circle PC case dont know which model
> How much might i get by selling this?



processor: 1.5
motherboard: 1.5
GPU: 1-2k depending on warranty
Cabinet: 1k max

ram?


----------



## mojojojo (Jan 18, 2012)

How much can I get for the following?

1.) 1GB DDR Strontium ( life time warranty )
2.) p4 3.0 Ghz HT processor
3.) Gigabyte 81845GL motherboard
4.) An old generic cabinet
5.) iball generic 400w PSU

Also how much can I get for Canon 1000D with 18-55 non IS (2.5 years old but in very good condition and shutter count below 7k)?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2012)

for the pc, 2-2.5k max but if you manage to find someone that want DDR ram only, then ram will fetch you 1-1.5k alone. processor & motherboard are way too old. donate it.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Pro which I bought around 8 months ago. How much would it fetch now?


----------



## mojojojo (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Sam!


----------



## smartmind0007 (Jan 19, 2012)

*online sale*

i want to sell a videocon mobile which is one year old which my dad purchased for 2.5k.. its screen is broken and its has got a round black spot on its screen. i need advice about online sale as this is my 1st time selling something online... thnx in advance


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 22, 2012)

A nov or dec 2011, ps3 slim 320gig  on 3.55 kmeaw cfw with 12games on internal hdd and one killzone 3 disc + everything in the box with bill.
works perfectly, would sell if i get a good price.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 23, 2012)

_edit: not selling. Have other plans with those 570s._


----------



## xynidexxx (Jan 26, 2012)

If i were to sell my asus gtx 560ti dcII TOP edition 950mhz ( month old+3 year full warranty, still in the box as is+all accesories) bought from usa..its sp is 16k...how much will it fetch?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

8-9K max. (as no Indian warranty)


----------



## buddyram (Jan 27, 2012)

how much would an "Amkette Cruizer Wireless Combo Desktop Wireless Keyboard (Black)" fetch me which is six months old.
the current market price in flipkart showed me 1260/-
i am expecting some tangible amount!


----------



## d3p (Jan 27, 2012)

*@buddyram:* If its neat & Cleanly maintained then expect around 800 Bucks, otherwise still lesser.


----------



## buddyram (Jan 27, 2012)

^^its maintained in a very good condition bro
i'll post in olx!
thanx for ur reply


----------



## xynidexxx (Jan 27, 2012)

@d6bmg, lol...it carries international 3 years warranty..where you at, space?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ Then call rashi & confirm from them whether they will provide support or not. AFAIK, they don't. Screw them.


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, 2.5 year old HP D5468 printer, not much used.

HP Photosmart D5468 Printer Review < Inkjet Photo Printers Printers Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in


----------



## trublu (Jan 31, 2012)

Samsung Wave 5253, purchased in April 2011, purchasing invoice available...How much can this go for?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ 3.5k or 4k if its in excellent condition & you retain all original accessories.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> Okay, 2.5 year old HP D5468 printer, not much used.
> 
> HP Photosmart D5468 Printer Review < Inkjet Photo Printers Printers Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in



Condition of existing ink cartridges?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Condition of existing ink cartridges?


Threw those out long time back 

Gimme a low price, I just want to get this thing out of my house(waste of space)


----------



## A_ashish_A (Feb 3, 2012)

How much shld i ask for two months old MSI GTX560 gpu and FSP saga 500watt psu??


----------



## maknom66 (Feb 3, 2012)

*how much will i get on selling the following things in lamington road ?*

intel core 2 duo E2180 @ 2.00 GHz
gigabyte ga-g41m-combo
3 gb ddr2 ram
zotac geforce 8400 gs 512 mb GDDR2
Sapphire radeon HD 5670 1GB GDDR5
220 watts psu and a 450 watts psu
logitech mouse
all are used for 3 months


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

tkin said:


> Threw those out long time back
> 
> Gimme a low price, I just want to get this thing out of my house(waste of space)



40-50% of real price? 
Now sure though. May be less, but obviously not higher than 50%. Printers are being improved at an alarming rate. 
So, ~3K I guess.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Feb 4, 2012)

A_ashish_A said:


> How much shld i ask for two months old MSI GTX560 gpu and FSP saga 500watt psu??



Helloooo??


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2012)

A_ashish_A said:


> How much shld i ask for two months old MSI GTX560 gpu and FSP saga 500watt psu??



*GTX-560* for around 10k and *SAGA-II 500W* for around 1.7k.


----------



## antani_90 (Feb 4, 2012)

maknom66 said:


> intel core 2 duo E2180 @ 2.00 GHz
> gigabyte ga-g41m-combo
> 3 gb ddr2 ram
> zotac geforce 8400 gs 512 mb GDDR2
> ...



Cpu-1.8k
Mobo-1.8k
Ram-1.8k
Zotac gpu-.9k
Sapphire gpu-3.8k
Psu-450watts + 220 watts-.6k


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 40-50% of real price?
> Now sure though. May be less, but obviously not higher than 50%. Printers are being improved at an alarming rate.
> So, ~3K I guess.


I was thinking about 1k


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 4, 2012)

^^Your pricing is always generous...


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> I was thinking about 1k



Eh! 1K is nothing. Toooo low.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

BTW, offered my HAF 912 advanced for 4.5k, local price is 7k, ok I guess??


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

Perfectly ok, I think a bit low. 5K would have been a good price.
Date of purchase?


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: how much will i get on selling the following things in lamington road ?*



maknom66 said:


> intel core 2 duo E2180 @ 2.00 GHz
> gigabyte ga-g41m-combo
> 3 gb ddr2 ram
> zotac geforce 8400 gs 512 mb GDDR2
> ...



450 Watt PSU brand. I wont mind using a 450 W ol' PSU for my ol' computer if you are willing to sell it loose.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 11, 2012)

AMD Athlon64 3200+ processor *(More than 5 years old.)*
1 GB DDR (512 MB x 2) RAM *(Corsair stick more than 5 years old, Kingston stick about 2 years old).*
MSI Neo2-FX motherboard (MS-7025 Non-Platinum) *(More than 5 years old.)*
MSI FX5200-T128 AGP Card *(About 7 years old.)*
Samsung 80 GB IDE 7200 RPM HDD *(More than 5 years old.)*
Sony CRX-320E Combo Drive *(More than 5 years old.)*
Sony DRU-800A DVD-RW Drive *(More than 5 years old.)*
Sony Floppy Drive *(More than 5 years old.)*
Samsung 15" CRT monitor (Samtron 55V) *(More than 11 years old.)*
iBall LPE223-400 SMPS *(More than 2 years old.)
*
What would I get for above config?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ max 5k


----------



## curious_tech (Feb 15, 2012)

how much I can expect for- core i7 2600k+Asus P8P67(both bought from US in nov.11)+ Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL8 1.50v 2x2GB Kit(lifetime Indian warranty)


----------



## d3p (Feb 15, 2012)

If you have the bill as a Purchase Proof, then

i7 2600k - 10k min.

Asus P8P67 - 6k min

Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL8 - less than 3k

But if you don't have any purchase proof, then i guess you are going to have a tough time selling them. Why ? Already asus is suffering with poor after sales support coz of rashi, this will add few more trouble on it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

How much for a 6 months used *Steelseries Sibera V1* Headphone?

 Has 6 month warranty left via md comps kolkata or distributer faxtel(chennai probably).

 Currently goes for 3k.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

^Already told  *1.6k> <2k*


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Already told  *1.6k> <2k*


Mine's in pristine condition, I'll post the thread tonight, so 2k is a fair price I guess.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

Then expect 2k or 2.2 to be max


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 17, 2012)

Any idea how much I can sell the laptop in my siggy for ? Bought it around Jan 2010 and *considering* selling it to buy an AMD Quad Core laptop for virtualization...


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2012)

^ Rs. 10,000.

Buy AMD Trinity when it comes out. It is going to support AMD-Vi/VT-d as well aside from AMD-V/VT-x.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

^10k is at maaax, expect some thing prior to it.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 17, 2012)

how much for 1.5month used wildfire s in pristine condition


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 17, 2012)

ico said:


> ^ Rs. 10,000.
> 
> Buy AMD Trinity when it comes out. It is going to support AMD-Vi/VT-d as well aside from AMD-V/VT-x.



Any idea how long do I have to wait ?
Anyways, I think I'll pass the idea of selling it. It still makes a wonderful machine for my everyday computing needs and selling at 10k is like making a HUGE loss


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

^Yeah, eMachine is common man's thinkpad


----------



## vyral_143 (Feb 20, 2012)

How much for 30 months old Dell Mini 12 ? (Intel Atom 1.6Ghz|1GB RAM|80GB HDD|12.1" Screen) 8K?
In good very condition. Battery runs around 3 hours 15 mins.
Love this one for its 12.1" screen.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Price it at 12k when you place advert and try to sell at 10k. That should be a good price IMO.


----------



## ritvij (Feb 20, 2012)

how much for 
a 1 gb ddr ram chip. 2 years old
a 512 mb ddr ram chip. 4 years old.
a pentium 4 processor (2.0 Ghz). more than 5 years old
a 400W cooler master smps. a year old
Compaq 15" CRT. more than 5 years old.
Maxtor 40 gb ide. more than 5 years old


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 20, 2012)

How much for  a SE k810i phone in working condition(charger+2gb memory card card ,no headphone).
4 years old.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> How much for  a SE k810i phone in working condition(charger+2gb memory card card ,no headphone).
> 4 years old.



2.5k?



ritvij said:


> how much for
> a 1 gb ddr ram chip. 2 years old
> a 512 mb ddr ram chip. 4 years old.
> a pentium 4 processor (2.0 Ghz). more than 5 years old
> ...



for the monitor & HDD you won't get much. but for the ram, around 2k for the whole set 1.5Gb


----------



## ritvij (Feb 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> for the monitor & HDD you won't get much. but for the ram, around 2k for the whole set 1.5Gb



for 1 gb stick only?? will sell off immediately!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

for 1.5Gb  you should get close to 2k. as DDR rams are not produced anymore, the prices are sky high.


----------



## vyral_143 (Feb 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Price it at 12k when you place advert and try to sell at 10k. That should be a good price IMO.



12K-10K for my 2.5 years old Dell Mini 12 ? Sure ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> 2.5k?
> 
> 
> 
> for the monitor & HDD you won't get much. but for the ram, around 2k for the whole set 1.5Gb



Thanks . 2.5 k was on my mind. Just wanted to know if its ok.


----------



## ritvij (Feb 22, 2012)

how much for a ps2 used memory card 8MB?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 23, 2012)

guys i received new seagate 1TB 6GB/s HDD fom RMA the specifications areBarracuda® Hard Drive
i don't know the warranty i will check it.so at what price can i sell this?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> guys i received new seagate 1TB 6GB/s HDD fom RMA the specifications areBarracuda® Hard Drive
> i don't know the warranty i will check it.so at what price can i sell this?


Flipkart sells them for 5.5k: Flipkart: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS): Internal Hard Drive

You can ask for 5k incl shipping(only if remaining warranty is less than a year).

If warranty remaining is about 2yrs or more ask for 5.5k straight, its more than the warranty available with new drives.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 23, 2012)

^^
k thanks bro.will check it out.actually for my old drive which i gave for RMA had warranty till oct 2013,if that continues then i will have 1.5yrs of warranty and if i get 1 year warranty like the new ones then i am thinking of selling it for 5k.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2012)

even if its written as 1yr warranty (online check) you'll retain 1.5yr warranty as bill states warranty should be till 2013. if new item has less warranty then its upto Seagate to handle the hassle.


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 23, 2012)

how much for twinmos 512 MB DDR2 RAM ??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

512Mb? 250 bucks, maybe less. no point selling this.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 28, 2012)

guys for what price can i sell my new seagate baracuda 500gb drive returned from RMA?
Barracuda® Desktop Hard Drive 
(select 500GB and 16mb cache)
btw still can i sell the new baracuda 1TB HDD for 5K?
Barracuda® Desktop Hard Drive 
(select 1TB and 64mb cache)


----------



## Skud (Feb 28, 2012)

warranty left?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 28, 2012)

yes but minimum is 1 year on 1TB don't know the maximum as the samsung HDD(for which the Seagate is replacement) i had before was having warranty till sept 30th 2014.tomorrow will call the Seagate service center and will get it clarified .btw don't know about warranty for 500GB.it is also 1 year minimum(which is what a new 500gb will have i guess)maximum the one which i sent for RMA had warranty till nov 2013.thanks.

sorry the link for 1TB was wrong.here is the correct link,
ST31000524AS Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 6Gb/s 1TB Hard Drive | Seagate


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ if you have the original bill, raise this question when you call them asking if you'll get the remaining warranty or just 1yr warranty. BTW why have you received a Seagate for a Samsung? you claimed warranty through the shop? 

if warranty is 1yr, you should get market price i.e. 3.8-4k maybe a few hundred bucks less. else add 0.5k per year for the extra warranty


----------



## Skud (Feb 28, 2012)

Samsung's HDD business sold to Seagate. If EU clears the deck, WD will snap up Hitachi. Then you will get WD drives if you RMA your Hitachi drive.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ if you have the original bill, raise this question when you call them asking if you'll get the remaining warranty or just 1yr warranty. BTW why have you received a Seagate for a Samsung? you claimed warranty through the shop?
> 
> if warranty is 1yr, you should get market price i.e. 3.8-4k maybe a few hundred bucks less. else add 0.5k per year for the extra warranty


oops only 4k for a drive which is selling in flipkart for 5.4k for the same warranty period?it makes no sense whether flipkart sells it or me,any how the customer has to give it for warranty to seagate service center.isn't it?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> oops only 4k for a drive which is selling in flipkart for 5.4k for the same warranty period?it makes no sense whether flipkart sells it or me,any how the customer has to give it for warranty to seagate service center.isn't it?



sh*t. this is the second time i did a common error today. yours in a 1Tb. so you'll get price accordingly. sorry for confusion. so say 5.2-5.3k inc shipping. 



Skud said:


> Samsung's HDD business sold to Seagate. If EU clears the deck, WD will snap up Hitachi. Then you will get WD drives if you RMA your Hitachi drive.



i am really going crazy today. error after error. totally forgotten the buyout part. thanks a lot for pointing that


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 29, 2012)

its ok bro.it happens sometime.ache achonke sath hota hai.
k guys.i called Seagate service center,chennai today and asked them about the warranty and they told the warranty will be continued as before means i have warranty for 1TB till 30th September 2014 and for 500GB till august 2014.i have the bill for 500GB piece but not for 1TB so i asked him that can i get a letter from them mentioning the same but they told it won't create you any problem.i will be able to claim the warranty without any issues.even i have sent a mail to Seagate,lets see what reply i will get.
 so now guys at what price can i sell my both the HDDs for?1Tb is selling in flipkart for 5350/- including 1year and mine is having 2year 7months for the same brand new model.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 1, 2012)

how much for 10~11 month old xbox360 [unmoded] with 2 remotes


----------



## buddyram (Mar 2, 2012)

is it worth buying a used Graphics Card priced @ 900/-
Specifications below:


Spoiler



*GeForce FX 5500 SPECIFICATIONS*

Graphics				256-bit
Core					128-bit
Memory					6.4 GB/sec
Interface				1.1 billion
Memory					texels/sec
Bandwidth				68 million
Fill Rate				4
Vertices/sec			16
Pixels/Clock(peak)		350MHz
Textures/Pixel*: 		RAMDACs

Maximum in a single rendering pass with 8 textures applied per clock



Please excuse me if any discrepancy in the specs., i have posted it as i received it


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ no.


----------



## napster007 (Mar 2, 2012)

how much for Nikon coolpix L110?


----------



## buddyram (Mar 2, 2012)

thanx sam
I'll back out


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 5, 2012)

guys which will be a better deal,
seagate 500GB[6GB/s,16MB cache] @ 4.3k+shipping,having warranty till aug 2014.(2.5 years)
Barracuda Hard Drives | Seagate
seagate 1TB [6GB/s,32MB cache] @ 5.5k+shipping,having warranty till sept 30th 2014.(2.5 years)
Flipkart: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS): Internal Hard Drive


----------



## malcolm_cg (Mar 5, 2012)

1tb i guess 


sukesh1090 said:


> guys which will be a better deal,
> seagate 500GB[6GB/s,16MB cache] @ 4.3k+shipping,having warranty till aug 2014.(2.5 years)
> Barracuda Hard Drives | Seagate
> seagate 1TB [6GB/s,32MB cache] @ 5.5k+shipping,having warranty till sept 30th 2014.(2.5 years)
> Flipkart: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS): Internal Hard Drive


----------



## Skud (Mar 5, 2012)

If money matters, 500gb else 1tb.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 5, 2012)

nope guys.i want to sell the HDDs but any one of them,which will get sold very quickly.so i wanted to ask which will look like more appealing deal and even what you will say about the prices considering their current market price and warranty they are having.btw they are all new returned from RMA.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2012)

I am thinking of selling my Core 2 Quad Q8200, Intel DG45ID and 8gigs of ram. All were purchased on April, 2009. How much should I expect?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

^RAM would be ddr2 I guess?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes.. Transcend DDR2 800mhz


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

It would fetch at least 8k I suppose. How much are you targeting?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2012)

I am expecting something around 8k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, target it as min, rest jaisa bakra mil jaye


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 8, 2012)

A MSI 4670HD 1gb DDR3 gpu. 
1 year old.
bought for Rs. 3200

Whats a fair price for this ?

About card: its a pretty kickass card for the price . runs(20fps) low-medium skyrim , gta4 etc.
Link to review


----------



## maknom66 (Mar 8, 2012)

i have a unused 8400GS 512MB GDDR2 and HD4350 1GB GDDR2 .at what price should i sell it ? is 2k okay for it ?


----------



## pantheratigris (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi what should I get for these components:

AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 Black Edition(3.4Ghz Quad) (Bought for Rs.11700/- in Jan 2010)
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H (Bought for Rs.9350/- in Jan 2010) 
RAM DDR2 800MHz ( 2 sticks of 2GB each(Make Transcend I think))


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2012)

maknom66 said:


> i have a unused 8400GS 512MB GDDR2 and HD4350 1GB GDDR2 .at what price should i sell it ? is 2k okay for it ?



8400GS ---> 1k
HD4350 ---> 1.5k



pantheratigris said:


> Hi what should I get for these components:
> 
> AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 Black Edition(3.4Ghz) (Bought for Rs.11700/- in Jan 2010)
> Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H (Bought for Rs.9350/- in Jan 2010)
> RAM DDR2 800MHz ( 2 sticks of 2GB(Make Transcend I think)



965 ---> 5k
motherboard ---> ~5k
ram ---> ~1.5k for both stick



cute.bandar said:


> A MSI 4670HD 1gb DDR3 gpu.
> 1 year old.
> bought for Rs. 3200
> 
> ...



4670 should be priced at 2.5k minimum. locally you may sell it for as high as 3.5k (find a bakra ) but online, 2.8k max


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

^Isn't 965be + mobo combo's resell value too less?


----------



## pantheratigris (Mar 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> 965 ---> 5k
> motherboard ---> ~5k
> ram ---> ~1.5k for both stick



IS this the actual price I should get? Or should I quote more? What should I quote while selling?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

I believe you can fetch some 2-3k more as combined. What say Sam?


----------



## pantheratigris (Mar 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I believe you can fetch some 2-3k more as combined. What say Sam?



Should I quote 15K for all the components?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

Start with 15, and settle around 13 or so.


----------



## maknom66 (Mar 8, 2012)

i have some more things to sell, they are as follows:
1.intel core 2 duo E2180 @ 2.00 GHz
2.1GB hynix ddr2 and 2GB kingston ddr2
3.Gigabyte GA-G41M-COMBO rev1.4
4.hitachi 160GB hard disk 7200rpm
5.LG generic cabinet. no name
6.tech-com india 450W smps and a generic cabinet 220W smps
7.sapphire radeon HD5670 1GB GDDR5
8.hl-dt-st dvd-ram gh22np20 dvd writer


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 13, 2012)

How much for

Zebronics Bijli - working perfectly - bought in December 2007
APC 500VA UPS - bought in December 2007 - working perfectly
XFX 8800GT 512MB - bought in April 2008 - working perfectly
Dell Mini 12 - bought in August 2009 - working perfectly
SE K530i - bought in september 2008 - random restarts, battery charge issues
Samsung Galaxy 3 - bought in December 2010 - screen dead, rest was working perfect in July 2011
Zebronics LAN Card - bought in Diwali of 2008/9 - working perfectly
Above all items are out of warranty.

Intel C2D E6550 - working perfectly - bought in December 2007
Kington 2*1GB DDR2 800MHz RAM - - working perfectly - bought in April 2008
Corsair VX450 - working perfectly - bought in Monsoon of 2009
Gigabyte G41-Combo - working perfectly - bought in October 2010.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

How much would I fetch for the components mentioned in my sig except monitor, HDD and mouse ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2012)

maknom66 said:


> i have some more things to sell, they are as follows:
> 1.intel core 2 duo E2180 @ 2.00 GHz
> 2.1GB hynix ddr2 and 2GB kingston ddr2
> 3.Gigabyte GA-G41M-COMBO rev1.4
> ...



1. 1k
2. 1.5k
3. 2k
4. less than 2k
5. 400-500?
6. offer it for free with cabinet
7. 3.5k if you have more than half warranty left.
8. ~700



dashing.sujay said:


> Start with 15, and settle around 13 or so.



yup. quote 15k else after negotiation and all, end price will be way too low. minimum i'll suggest is 12-13k for the 3 parts but ram price has decreased lot. even DDR2.



vyral_143 said:


> How much for
> 
> Zebronics Bijli - working perfectly - bought in December 2007 ---> ~700 bucks
> APC 500VA UPS - bought in December 2007 - working perfectly ---> 1k
> ...



replies in green.



ArjunKiller said:


> How much would I fetch for the components mentioned in my sig except monitor, HDD and mouse ?



4.5-5k for everything except monitor. no idea what will be the right price for monitor.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 13, 2012)

I want to sell my compaq sg3540il desktop pc. Its specifications are :
dual core e2200 2.2 ghz(mobo supports upto c2d e7600)
1 gb ddr2 800 mhz ram (upto 4 gb ddr2 800mhz supported)
320 gb sata 2 3gbps 7200rpm hdd
about 6xusb 2.0 ports
200w psu
xfx geforce 7300se graphics card
17" lcd monitor


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks in Advance for the answer

  I have a 2 yrs old Perfectly working Graphic card ATI Radeon* Asus 5850 1 GB* With Box Graphic card and a one and half year *Asus Xonar DX *Sound Card.

 How much should i price then when i put these up in bazaar section..?


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Thanks in Advance for the answer
> 
> I have a 2 yrs old Perfectly working Graphic card ATI Radeon* Asus 5850 1 GB* With Box Graphic card and a one and half year *Asus Xonar DX *Sound Card.
> 
> How much should i price then when i put these up in bazaar section..?


About 7k for the GPU and 2-3k for the sound card.


----------



## gurujee (Mar 13, 2012)

how much for 3year old not-working altec lansing atp3


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2012)

gurujee said:


> how much for 3year old not-working altec lansing atp3


0/- 

Try some garbage collector, might give you a few bucks.


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> Samsung Galaxy 3 - bought in December 2010 - screen dead, rest was working perfect in July 2011 ---> you won't get value for a defective item



How much if I get Galaxy 3 _ka_ display repaired ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ 5k


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 17, 2012)

How much for 

Apple iPod Touch 8GB 2nd Gen, working perfectly, condition 7.8/10 (scratch on baks and a tiny dent on top), currently jailbreaked on 4.2.1, with box, no Headphones with a case and cable. Bought @ 17th September, 2008.
5.5K ?

Brainwavz M1 - working fine - with box and bill - purchased last year may - 2.5 months of warranty. 1.2k ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ ipod touch new one today cost 11k.. 
u can settle anywhere arnd 4k-5k.. start from 5.5k if u want..


----------



## ritvij (Mar 17, 2012)

how much for iOmega 500 gb portable hdd?? a year old but invoice not available..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 18, 2012)

^^usb3.0??


----------



## ritvij (Mar 18, 2012)

nah, 2.0


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ how much warranty is left den?

some1 sold his  Western Digital Elements SE 1 TB 2.5in USB3.0 Portable Hard Disk at 5k.. 
u shud try something arnd 3.5k i believe..


----------



## koolent (Mar 18, 2012)

What for a compaq CQ3070IL Alongwith the original cabinet ?

and the monitor Compaq w185q..


----------



## ritvij (Mar 18, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ how much warranty is left den?
> 
> some1 sold his  Western Digital Elements SE 1 TB 2.5in USB3.0 Portable Hard Disk at 5k..
> u shud try something arnd 3.5k i believe..



i don't have the invoice.. lost i believe.. but purchased it a year ago.. somewhere round 3k??


----------



## sghoshranipark (Mar 20, 2012)

*how much can i get on the street for the following ?*

Intel Pentium D 925 3.0GHz
Intel D945CGNL
Sparkle 8400 GS 512MB
2+1 GB Strontium DDR2 667MHz RAM

It's urgent.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## nx112 (Mar 23, 2012)

I want to sell My iball i 612 cabinet.It is an year old.It comes with 3 years warranty and now 1 year 10 months left.
What price will i get if i sell it??

Is there any possibility that an old cabinet can be sold??
My cabinet is in a very good condition.
Waiting for replies.
Thanks,
nx112


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

even if you sell it, you won't get more than 300-400.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 23, 2012)

wanna sell my gfx card 
Asus Nvdia 8400 gs 512mb...
how much?


----------



## ritvij (Mar 25, 2012)

how much for a black 16 gb 1 year old iPhone 4..pristine condition


----------



## xtremegforce (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi guys

Please let me know how much can I get for the below mentioned config

*C2D E4300 @1.80 GHZ
Kingston RAM DDR2 800 MHZ 6 GB ( 4GB RAM was bought 6 months ago)
MSI P45 PLATINUM DELUX
NVIDIA 6600 GT 256 MB
COOLERMASTER Power supply 430*

I have the invoice though most of them are out of warranty, except the 4GB RAM

In case anyone is interested in buying pm me.

Thanks a Lot.

Regards
Xtremegforce


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

xtremegforce said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Please let me know how much can I get for the below mentioned config
> 
> ...



proccy = 1k
motherboard maybe =2-4k (depends if you find someone looking for P45)
ram = 1.5k
GPU = free
PSU = 2k



pkkumarcool said:


> wanna sell my gfx card
> Asus Nvdia 8400 gs 512mb...
> how much?



1k max


----------



## curious_tech (Mar 28, 2012)

HP G60 230 2yrs old, battery backup 2.5hrs, rest condition is excellent 
how much?


----------



## montsa007 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dell Streak with 16GB MMC completely boxed in Mint Condition? (Incl. extra battery, soft wallet and back cover)
Extras - Leather Pouch and Rubber Skin

No bill/warranty as bought from Ebay UK


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Dell Streak with 16GB MMC completely boxed in Mint Condition? (Incl. extra battery, soft wallet and back cover)
> Extras - Leather Pouch and Rubber Skin
> 
> No bill/warranty as bought from Ebay UK



How old is it? I would say try around 7k to 9k should be the range to try selling.


----------



## ritvij (Mar 29, 2012)

how much for a brand new never opened nikon s2500 camera?


----------



## xynidexxx (Mar 31, 2012)

I want to sell my asus gtx 560ti DCII TOP 950mhz brand new, still in the box..1 month old..how much it can fetch...i know it retails at 15k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

Since the new gen cards are almost here so you wont fetch more than 12-13k I think.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

For how much can I sell a:
Composite A/V cable
Aux Cable


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 31, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> For how much can I sell a:
> Composite A/V cable
> Aux Cable



Composite A/v cable - rs15
Aux - rs10-15
they are really cheap now a days



ritvij said:


> how much for a brand new never opened nikon s2500 camera?



4-4.5k as new one costs arnd 4.7K



curious_tech said:


> HP G60 230 2yrs old, battery backup 2.5hrs, rest condition is excellent
> how much?



10k wud suffice and may give you fast sale


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Composite A/v cable - rs15
> Aux - rs10-15
> they are really cheap now a days



wow, I bought the aux cable for Rs 100, 2 years ago. Seems like I was ripped off.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 31, 2012)

this is the reality.. they are very cheap..  i need these wires oftenly for lil projects.. any1 can purchase these locally in market for rs20 for a meter or 2m..(dnt remember )


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> this is the reality.. they are very cheap..  i need these wires oftenly for lil projects.. any1 can purchase these locally in market for rs20 for a meter or 2m..(dnt remember )



Thanks buddy.


----------



## koolent (Apr 1, 2012)

What for a compaq CQ3070IL Alongwith the original cabinet ?

and the monitor Compaq w185q.. ???

What for a compaq CQ3070IL Alongwith the original cabinet ?

and the monitor Compaq w185q.. ???


----------



## spacescreamer (Apr 2, 2012)

How much can i sell my Motorola Atrix 1 for?

Warranty remaining till june end in USA.
Started using in Mid Novemeber only due to delayed shipment. NO Scratches, NO Cracks, Mint in every sense of the word. Rooted, Unlocked and i purchased it for 19.5k.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 2, 2012)

^^android 2.2?


----------



## spacescreamer (Apr 2, 2012)

spacescreamer said:


> How much can i sell my Motorola Atrix 1 for?
> 
> Warranty remaining till june end in USA.
> Started using in Mid Novemeber only due to delayed shipment. NO Scratches, NO Cracks, Mint in every sense of the word. Rooted, Unlocked and i purchased it for 19.5k.





pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^android 2.2?



I havent updated it to ics as it is still not providing all the features. (i know 2.2 aint ics, just clearing out)
ICS by CM9 has been released by grp of developers and is being perfected after users keep reporting bugs. Another 2 weeks max and the ICS rom will be done. This rom has been ported from moto photon and hence its getting finishing touches. When official version is released i am pretty sure it ll be phenomenal from day one.

My atrix is running Gingerbread, 2.3.4.
Its stable and provides all the functionalities.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 3, 2012)

how much for a six months old bb curve 9300.. and an iPhone 3gs 32 gb white.. an year old..


----------



## maknom66 (Apr 7, 2012)

i wanna sell all things, please tell me the accurate price:
AMD PHENOM II X4 955 BLACK EDITION @ 3.2 GHz
GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2P
RADEON HD 5770 1 GB GDDR5
CORSAIR VALUE SELECT 4 GIGS RAM 1333 MHz
ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES 600W PSU
A STANDARD MICRO ATX CABINET
HITACHI 160 GB HARDDISK(7200 RPM)
& A LG IDE CD/DVD ROM

EVERYTHING IS NEW JUST 2 WEEKS OLD AND WITH MORE THAN 1 YEARS WARRANTY LEFT


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 7, 2012)

7 year old pc : 

proccy : INTEL P4 1.60 GHz

mobo : ECS P4VMM2 (FC-478)

ram : 
1.
Type	SDRAM
Size	256 MBytes
Manufacturer	Micron Technology
Max Bandwidth	PC125 (125 MHz)
2. 
Type	SDRAM
Size	128 MBytes
Manufacturer	Kingston
Max Bandwidth	PC133 (133 MHz)

hdd : 39.1GB Seagate ST340015A (PATA)

dvd writer : MOSER BAER DH-20A4P

sound card : CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device

network card : D-Link DFE-520TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter


how much will i get for these??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2012)

^^ you won't get anything out of it 

@maknom66, post in proper way. else don't expect any reply.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 7, 2012)

k....

its a havoc to work on..

@maknom66

download and install " speccy" by piriform

and copy paste the items you want to sell off...


----------



## techbulb (Apr 9, 2012)

How much can i sell my galaxy y for, its approx 4 months old no scratches 2 months battery warranty left and 8 months set warranty left it has no earphones everything else is there and it has a screen guard applied and a very good cover i also have a carry pouch for it


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ 80% market price for mobile. charge extra for anything you are giving with it.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 9, 2012)

spacescreamer said:


> I havent updated it to ics as it is still not providing all the features. (i know 2.2 aint ics, just clearing out)
> ICS by CM9 has been released by grp of developers and is being perfected after users keep reporting bugs. Another 2 weeks max and the ICS rom will be done. This rom has been ported from moto photon and hence its getting finishing touches. When official version is released i am pretty sure it ll be phenomenal from day one.
> 
> My atrix is running Gingerbread, 2.3.4.
> Its stable and provides all the functionalities.



As atrix 2 is already available at 20.5k.. 
you can get only in range 14k-16k max..


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 10, 2012)

Have a Samsung Galaxy 551 (I5510) which is 14 months old. Samsung india has updated this model only till Froyo but I have European Firmware of Gingerbread (2.3.6) installed which works completely fine. *I would like to sell this one and want to know how much can I get?*

*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/samsung/Samsung-Galaxy-551-I5510-1.jpg


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 13, 2012)

I want to sell...
1) XFX 8500GT, 2.5-3 years old, working, no warranty left (probably).
.
2) MSI 6850 cyclone edition, factory overclocked, 6-7 months old, working, a bit dusty. Original price-9800.
.
3) kingston 4gb (4x1gb) ddr3 ram module, 9-10 months old, never used. Original price-1600.
.
4) Asus M4A785TD-V evo, a year old, mint condition, working. Original price-6600 something.


----------



## d3p (Apr 13, 2012)

*@Toad_Frog090:*

Assuming, the products are well maintained & dust free.

1). XFX 8500GT - 1.5k - 2k [max]

2). MSI 6850 Cyclone Edition - 6k-7k [Max]. Coz new one is 8.2k these days.

3). Kingston 4GB - 800-1k [Max]. BTW you have never mentioned anything about the Speeds & Timings.

4). Asus M4A785TD-V - 4k-5k [Max]


----------



## reoparker (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ Even a 8600GT doest fetch more than 1k so for a 8500GT 700-800 is appropriate...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2012)

Zebronics Bijli 1. Side fans taken out, one front panel optical drive cover missing, front switch broken, a little tamp on one side, a little rusted inside. And how much for the shipping.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 16, 2012)

@rakeshishere - 6-8k~
Maybe less than that, as it has a 600ish Mhz processor.


----------



## vyral_143 (Apr 16, 2012)

rakeshishere said:


> have a samsung galaxy 551 (i5510) which is 14 months old. Samsung india has updated this model only till froyo but i have european firmware of gingerbread (2.3.6) installed which works completely fine. *i would like to sell this one and want to know how much can i get?*




5-5.5-6k


----------



## sandynator (Apr 17, 2012)

I need your help in deciding the Fair value of my PC components

here is the configuration.....

1. Intel C2D E4300 @ 1.8 ghz Cpu
2. Intel 946 GZIS M/b
3. Segate 160GB Sata HDD
4. LG Dvd Writer
5. RAM
1x1GB DDR2 + 1x2GB DDR2
6. LG 19" LCD Monitor
7. I ball I tower cabinet [front audio not working & front panel is bit loose]
8. May add up palit N Vidia Geforce 8400GS 512 mb gfx card if I get it replaced/repaired

I've maintained my PC in top most condition & have all Bills with me. I had no intentions of selling it until my newly acquired hdd & gfx card gave up.

PS: All Products are purchased in July 2007 except 2GB ram which I bought in june /july 2009 along with my crashed 500gb Hdd


----------



## aadishvaar (Apr 17, 2012)

i want to sell my :
intel core i3 (1st gen) 530 &
Intel DH55TC (just RMEd & not opened)
how much i should be getting / ask for ??


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> @rakeshishere - 6-8k~
> Maybe less than that, as it has a 600ish Mhz processor.





vyral_143 said:


> 5-5.5-6k



I thought so but I remember one Samsung dealer quoting 3k few months ago


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 17, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Zebronics Bijli 1. Side fans taken out, one front panel optical drive cover missing, front switch broken, a little tamp on one side, a little rusted inside. And how much for the shipping.



you can get rs500 at best out of it..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2012)

sandynator said:


> I need your help in deciding the Fair value of my PC components
> 
> here is the configuration.....
> 
> ...



processor + mobo + ram = 3k
monitor = 3k
cabinet + GPU = 1k max.
HDD = ~2k



aadishvaar said:


> i want to sell my :
> intel core i3 (1st gen) 530 &
> Intel DH55TC (just RMEd & not opened)
> how much i should be getting / ask for ??



~6.5k



rakeshishere said:


> I thought so but I remember one Samsung dealer quoting 3k few months ago



5k. not more. not less. 3k is way too less. this is a smartphone. not some corby dumb crap phone. though the internal sucks & stuck with Android 2.2 forever.


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 17, 2012)

How much for laptop ram
 g.skill f3-10666cl9s-4gbsq (2x 4gb) (make:- march 2012)

rma returned but brand new unopened ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ new one cost arnd 1100 each...
try to sell at 800-900max..


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 17, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ new one cost arnd 1100 each...
> try to sell at 800-900max..



can you please provide me link where i can get it for 1100?
is 1900 shipped ok price?

i found these links

Flipkart: G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ): Ram

Theitdepot - G.skill 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz Single Module CL9 Laptop Ram (F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ)

G.SKIL F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Laptop Memory, Compare and Buy latest DDR3 SO DIMM Online in India: bitFang.com

GSKILL 4GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Laptop Memory Model F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=3186&category_id=448&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

flipkart @ 1360.
theitdepot @ 1230 +shipping.
bitfang @ 1423 + shipping
theitwares @ 1275
primeabgb @ 1400 + shipping

please provide me the link where i can get it for Rs 1100 .it will help me in deciding and updating my price.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ he surely mixed up with desktop ram. you can sell it for 2200-2400.


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ thanks for update..


----------



## aadishvaar (Apr 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> ~6.5k




Thank You


----------



## A_ashish_A (Apr 18, 2012)

how much should i ask for seagate 320gb external hard disc?? around a year old.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2012)

A_ashish_A said:


> how much should i ask for seagate 320gb external hard disc?? around a year old.



I would say anything between 1.2k to 1.7k should be good


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

guys my friend wants to sell his 8 months old Sony Ericsson xperia x10mini.2 months of warranty and 2 months anti theft insurance from univercell is remaining.so how much should i expect from this?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2012)

less than 5k. may get more if you load it with a nice custom rom.



A_ashish_A said:


> how much should i ask for seagate 320gb external hard disc?? around a year old.



how much warranty left on the HDD? you can get as much as 3k if 3yr or so warranty is there. else less.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Sam;1631004]less than 5k. may get more if you load it with a nice custom rom.


do you have any i dea how to do that?
thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ check XDA forum for x10 mini section. they have development section there with easy to understand DIY threads. 

else with Android 2.1, i really doubt your friend will get a good buyer. load it with cyanogenmod7 or 9 and it'll be pretty usable again.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^
 ok bro thanks but no need of those things now. yesterday his phone fell in to water and now it is not working so i guess it is done.very bad luck for him.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 20, 2012)

how much to sell the following config for 

i5 750 quad
8 gig ram
P55 msi board
Evga 460 gtx super Clocked
blu ray writer + HD Dvd rom
Sony DVD Writer
Creative xfi soundblaster
Haf 922
CM Real Power 650 W
Microsoft Wireless KB + Mouse


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys, I found a LAN card in my cupboard recently. I don't anything about this LAN card infact the manufacturer, Agere I believe has shut down or something like that. It was there in my rig but somehow it was removed. It is nearly 6 years old. Below are the pics, please tell me how much can I fetch for it if I put it up for sale:

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/20120426_001.jpg
*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/20120426_002.jpg

Infact the port fits the pin of a telephone. I don't much about this so please guide me.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

^Better ask your local kabadiwala, you could have saved on the bandwidth you wasted uploading pics.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 26, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> ^Better ask your local kabadiwala, you could have saved on the bandwidth you wasted uploading pics.


you mean to say its not worth anything?


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> you mean to say its not worth anything?



I couldn't say that directly, for the fear of being infracted for speaking my mind !


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 27, 2012)

so guys tell me what should I do with my lan card?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> so guys tell me what should I do with my lan card?



Interesting. Well I would say around 100 rupee would be good. Price it around 120 and sell at 100. Actually you will be lucky if you get any meaningfull money out of it. It doesnt look it will fit a LAN cable. Its from dialup days. Best of luck anyways


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Interesting. Well I would say around 100 rupee would be good. Price it around 120 and sell at 100. Actually you will be lucky if you get any meaningfull money out of it. It doesnt look it will fit a LAN cable. Its from dialup days. Best of luck anyways



So do you believe donating would be the best option?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes. I think as even LAN cable will not fit it. Hardly few dialup people left now. Everyone has gone to broadband hence this is a truly obsolete product. Sorry.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes. I think as even LAN cable will not fit it. Hardly few dialup people left now. Everyone has gone to broadband hence this is a truly obsolete product. Sorry.



Thanks for your time brother.

There is another thing which I am planning to put up for sale but I have not been able to decide the price. Below are the photos of my Zippy webcam (300K):

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/20120427_001.jpg
*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/20120427_003.jpg

I don't know much about the camera quality but it has a microphone. Can you guide me about the price at which I can sell it?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol for a second I thought it costed 300k xD then i saw the model number


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Lol for a second I thought it costed 300k xD then i saw the model number



Yeah thats the model number, can you tell me how much can I fetch for it?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

How much an 3 Year Old Cabinet (CM Elite 335 New is 2.3k) will fetch?

Trying to sell it at 1k but so far getting no one interested hence asking


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just saw a few CD - RW in my closet the other. There must around 5 to 6 of these, all of either sony or moser baer. I don't need them anymore so was thinking of putting them up for sale. Can you guys suggest me how much should I put each one for?


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 1, 2012)

How much will my below computer fetch? Please give in your thoughts...

1. Intel P IV (HT) 3.06 GHz
2. 1 GB DDR II RAM
3. Gigabyte G31M-ES2L Motherboard
4. WD 500 GB HDD
5. LG Dual Layer DVD Writer
6. Logitech Mouse (K120) wired, USB - within warranty
7. Microsoft Mouse (USB; wired) - within warranty
8. Navtech Cabinet
9. LG Flatron L1753S Monitor (LCD 17 inch)

Place: Bangalore


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> How much an 3 Year Old Cabinet (CM Elite 335 New is 2.3k) will fetch?
> 
> Trying to sell it at 1k but so far getting no one interested hence asking



1k is fine. If doesn't sell for 1k then go down to 800bucks.



sam9953 said:


> Just saw a few CD - RW in my closet the other. There must around 5 to 6 of these, all of either sony or moser baer. I don't need them anymore so was thinking of putting them up for sale. Can you guys suggest me how much should I put each one for?



Rs.100 each or at max Rs.200 each. Moreover no one uses the CD-RW drives now as DVD-RW are available now. Better you donate it.



Shankar9822 said:


> How much will my below computer fetch? Please give in your thoughts...
> 
> 1. Intel P IV (HT) 3.06 GHz
> 2. 1 GB DDR II RAM
> ...




1. 1k 
2. 0.7k 
3. 1.5k 
4. 2k 
5. 0.7k 
6. 0.25k 
7. 0.25k 
8. 0.5k 
9. 2.5k


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 1, 2012)

How much can my HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 fetch me ?


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> How much can my HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 fetch me ?



2k at most if its working properly


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 1, 2012)

^^Perfect Condition !
 2k for it !!  I bought it for 2.3k !
I hope i can sell it off at Nehru Place...
Thanks


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> ^^Perfect Condition !
> 2k for it !!  I bought it for 2.3k !
> I hope i can sell it off at Nehru Place...
> Thanks



if you are about to sell it at NP, then it would fetch at most 1.2k
coz they know about these stuff

I thought you would sell this to some other person instead of a PC dealer


----------



## sam9953 (May 1, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Rs.100 each or at max Rs.200 each. Moreover no one uses the CD-RW drives now as DVD-RW are available now. Better you donate it.



By "each" you mean the whole lot of 6 CD - RW? right?


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2012)

You have discs or drives? 
I think you are talking of discs. Then consider Rs.20/Disc.


----------



## sam9953 (May 1, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> You have discs or drives?
> I think you are talking of discs. Then consider Rs.20/Disc.



Yeah discs, okay so that makes it nearly 100 .....120. What about DVD - RW? I have got 3 of them as well? How much should I sell each?

Hi guys, I am having a very urgent problem. A guy wants to buy my camera which is a Sony DSC - W55 : DSC-W55 | Cyber-shot<sup>®</sup> DSC-W55 Digital Camera | Sony | Sony Store USA

Below are a few pics which will show you that there is some discolouration or colour fading in my camera as it is nearly 5 years old:

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/20120501_003.jpg

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/20120501_002.jpg

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/20120501_001.jpg

He wants to buy this camera from me at Rs 2000 but I am not willing to sell it lesser than Rs 2500. Please suggest me what should I do? As already the Camera's are difficult to be sold at good prices.


----------



## ritvij (May 1, 2012)

sell it for 2k.. IMO its a fair deal for both...


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 2, 2012)

Piyush said:


> if you are about to sell it at NP, then it would fetch at most 1.2k
> coz they know about these stuff
> 
> I thought you would sell this to some other person instead of a PC dealer



Thats just a thought....How about sites like quickr, ebay etc. I hope I would get something there....

thanks for your advice !


----------



## beastrider (May 2, 2012)

How much will my below computer fetch? Please give in your thoughts...

1. Intel P IV D 2.66 GHz
2. 512MB DDR I RAM
3. Axper XP-M5VM800 Motherboard
4. 80 GB HDD
5. LG DVD Writer
6. I-ball Multimedia KB(wired )
7. I-ball Optical Mouse (wired) 
8. Zebronics Cabinet with Oddysey 450w smps
9. Samsung samtron 15" CRT monitor.

Place: Bangalore


----------



## sam9953 (May 2, 2012)

ritvij said:


> sell it for 2k.. IMO its a fair deal for both...



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2012)

beastrider said:


> How much will my below computer fetch? Please give in your thoughts...
> 
> 1. Intel P IV D 2.66 GHz
> 2. 512MB DDR I RAM
> ...



4k at max


----------



## sam9953 (May 3, 2012)

Hi there, guys. I had put up two of my items for sale nearly a month ago but I have not been able to settle down on a deal. Below are the links, please tell me what price changes or other kind of changes can I make to get these two things sold:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/154881-sony-uwa-br100-wifi-dongle.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/154880-nokia-mini-speakers-md-9-a.html


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 4, 2012)

^^you can try these 
1. price can be reduced
2. add some review of product.. so that buyer can get idea of its performance.
3. some working video or something
4. also upload on other sites for better promotions.


----------



## sam9953 (May 4, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^you can try these
> 1. price can be reduced
> 2. add some review of product.. so that buyer can get idea of its performance.
> 3. some working video or something
> 4. also upload on other sites for better promotions.



Thanks for the tip. But I have already reduced the price to a minimum because both of these products are nothing less than new and I have done the promotion thing already.


----------



## curious_tech (May 7, 2012)

WD Green 2TB 64MB cache, warranty till dec-2013
how much I can expect?


----------



## masterkd (May 9, 2012)

MSI 560Ti HAWK 2.5yrs warranty left
how much i can expect?


----------



## monkey (May 9, 2012)

I wanna change to Intel rig now so plan to dispose-off the following:

MoBo: Asus M4N98TD-EVO: 17 months warranty left.
Processor: AMD Phenom-II 955BE: 22 months warranty left.

How much should I expect for them?


----------



## X-jo (May 9, 2012)

how much will i get for my LG Optimus One, 1.4 yrs old, no warranty. In excellent condition(near to new), not even a single scratch on it. Have everything that came with box.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 10, 2012)

*Selling :*

*Asus EAH6850 v2 * (2 months old)
2 yrs 10 months warranty left

Product is in Excellent condition.
How much can i sell this for ?


----------



## yabbadaaba (May 12, 2012)

How much will following components fetch?Please give in your thoughts -
1.CPU-  Intel Pentium E2180  @ 2.00GHz
2.RAM-  1 GB Single-Channel DDR2 @ 400MHz
3.Mobo- Intel Corporation DG31PR (J3E1)
4.HDD-  78GB Seagate ST380817AS ATA Device (SATA 2,3gb/s)
5.DVD Writer - TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202J ATA Device (samsung)
6.Case - navtech with psu
7.UPS - APC 500v


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2012)

How much for a one year old *MSI GTX580 Lightning*(the best GTX580 with custom pcb and power phases)?


----------



## Rohan_B (May 17, 2012)

How much for a 2 month old Scratch less Almost New Black Nokia Lumia 800?
10 months warranty, all accessories and the box included. Please reply ASAP.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 18, 2012)

try to sell to some local vender otherwise.. 18k-19k can b a good deal..


----------



## d6bmg (May 19, 2012)

tkin said:


> How much for a one year old *MSI GTX580 Lightning*(the best GTX580 with custom pcb and power phases)?



~20K.


----------



## X-jo (May 19, 2012)

how much will i get for my LG Optimus One, 1.4 yrs old, no warranty. In excellent condition(near to new), not even a single scratch on it. Have everything that came with box.


----------



## ajaymailed (May 19, 2012)

iPhone 4  unlocked, 8 months old, no warranty, good condition, no scratches. How much should it sell it for?


----------



## @vi (May 22, 2012)

guys I have old Chip Magazines from 2007-2011. Any idea for how much I can sell ??


----------



## Sudhir (May 23, 2012)

Hey all, m not selling anythng, i just want to know dat wat shud be da price of
HD 5670 1GB GDDR5, with 6 months warranty nd invoice?????


----------



## the_conqueror (May 23, 2012)

How much money should i receive by selling this rig :
Intel pentium 4 2.66 ghz(don't know the model)
256 mb ddr2 ram
80 GB SATA HDD
250 W PSU
don't know about other components. There is no graphic card, just a lan card. 
It is actually a HCL cpu which I'm selling, so please tell that how much money should i get for it ? Don't know about its model number and the mobo.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 23, 2012)

3X 200MM fans...
2X black
1X Blue LED
How much can i get?


----------



## Sudhir (May 24, 2012)

If i want to sell:
1. Intel dual core E5500 2.80Ghz
2. Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L
3. 1GB Hynix & 2GB Hynet DDR2 800Mhz
4. HCL SLIM CABINET
5. Generic 250W psu

i bought a HCL System, now i want to sell these thing, how much shud i expect??
Reply ASAP


----------



## ritvij (May 24, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> iPhone 4  unlocked, 8 months old, no warranty, good condition, no scratches. How much should it sell it for?



18k an you got a deal!! ygpm!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 24, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> 3X 200MM fans...
> 2X black
> 1X Blue LED
> How much can i get?



which brand?or link?


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> 3X 200MM fans...
> 2X black
> 1X Blue LED
> How much can i get?


Black fans 100 each.
Led 250. 

Ex shipping.


----------



## CloudS (May 26, 2012)

iphone 4s 32gb unlocked. Like new, a little use mark on bezel only. Screen and back as new.


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2012)

core2duo 1.8ghz  guess it is intel 4300
Lga 775 socket intel board
2 Gb kingston ddr2 800mhz
samsung 17 inch CRT
LG Dvd Writer..
Logitech Keyboard mouse.
logitech speakers.

Everything working in perfect conditions..

guys at what price should I buy 

Dell Latitude D620 c2d 1.6 ghz ,14 inch screen,


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 29, 2012)

Trying to sell my old PC, how much will it fetch?

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2.2Ghz
Intel D945GCNL
1x2GB DDR2 Transcend RAM(Dual channel)
MSI R3650 T2D512 OC Edition (512MB DDR3)
160GB Seagate 8MB Buffer
LG DVD-ROM
iBall SMPS 450W
iBall Cabinet

The whole thing is 3yr 9mnth old only the graphic card is 3yr 1mnth.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> Trying to sell my old PC, how much will it fetch?
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2.2Ghz
> Intel D945GCNL
> ...



Prices mentioned above with post


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Prices mentioned above with post



Hey thanks for the prices. Btw for a sec I was wondering where on the earth have u written the prices. Then I realized that you've edited my post in your quote, Lol.
Anyways I found a guy who is willing to buy it in 10K, I hope this deal gets final.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> Hey thanks for the prices. Btw for a sec I was wondering where on the earth have u written the prices. Then I realized that you've edited my post in your quote, Lol.





> Anyways I found a guy who is willing to buy it in 10K, I hope this deal gets final.


Pretty much the best deal you can get. Amazing


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 3, 2012)

CloudS said:


> iphone 4s 32gb unlocked. Like new, a little use mark on bezel only. Screen and back as new.



can you please post some screenshot of your fone.... and 





> ....a little use mark on bezel only....


 what does it mean..


----------



## samiryadav (Jun 3, 2012)

how much for OCZ Agility 3 120GB SSD (brand new factory sealed)


----------



## d3p (Jun 4, 2012)

samiryadav said:


> how much for OCZ Agility 3 120GB SSD (brand new factory sealed)



OCZ Agility 3 120GB Cost 10.5k online & 10k locally.

Assuming you got indian warranty, you can fetch almost 8-9k.

If you don't have indian warranty, then may be less than 7k depending on the buyer.

Happy selling.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 5, 2012)

hello all!

a friend of mine is just about to upgrade his archaic gaming PC. components are old, and hence its my guess that it would be wise to sell off the whole CPU instead of selling the parts separately. following is his config:



1. Processor - 
*AMD athlon 64 6200+*

2. Motherboard - 
*Asus M3A H HDMI*

3. RAM - 
*2GB DDR2*

4. GPU - 
*Radeon HD3800*

5. SMPS - 
*VIP 600W*

6. Cabinet - 
*Local-make*
He's been playing all the games on it, albeit the newer ones on low-medium settings. Please advise how much could he approximately fetch on this whole config, as well as whether he should sell off the parts separately or not.

thanks a lot!


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 7, 2012)

^ 4-5K at max


----------



## saz (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, how much should I pay for 1.5 yr old laptop... Asus 1201t, with follwoing specs:

•12.1″ inch (1366×768 pixels) LED Backlight WXGA Display
•AMD Athlon Neo MV-40 Processor (1.6GHz)
•AMD HD3200 Graphics
•2GB DDR2 RAM
•320GB Hard Disk
•WLAN 802.11b/g/n Wi-Fi•Bluetooth v2.1
•0.3 Megapixel Webcam with Internal Mic
•Stereo Speakers,
•1 x VGA Connector, 3 x USB 2.0, 1 x LAN RJ-45, 2 x Audio Jack (Head Phone/Mic-in)
•Memory Card Reader MMC/ SD(SDHC)
•6 cells Li-ion Battery
•Weight – 1.46 Kg


The seller bought it in Sept 2010 for 21k and is asking for 10.5k...and saying its in Mint condition. Plz advice if its a good deal.
Thnx


----------



## ritvij (Jun 8, 2012)

CloudS said:


> iphone 4s 32gb unlocked. Like new, a little use mark on bezel only. Screen and back as new.



whats your expected price?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ 4-5K at max



as expected. thanks!


----------



## saz (Jun 8, 2012)

saz said:


> Hi, how much should I pay for 1.5 yr old laptop... Asus 1201t, with follwoing specs:
> 
> •12.1″ inch (1366×768 pixels) LED Backlight WXGA Display
> •AMD Athlon Neo MV-40 Processor (1.6GHz)
> ...


Guys plz help, have to tell the person in a day or two!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 8, 2012)

^^10.5 is very high.. whateva be the condition config is not so good.. people dnt prefer AMD also in laptop.. 

8k-9k would be ok IMO..


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 9, 2012)

how much for :

Pentium D 2.8GHz LGA775
asrock 775i65gv mobo with 2 sata, 2 IDE, 6 USB, AGP port
512MB DDR1 RAM + 256MB DDR1 RAM
zebronics FX5500 256MB AGP card [2 yrs 4mnths old, original fan died, using 80mm LED fan since last 1 yr]


others:
80GB IDE HDD
40GB IDE HDD
LG DVD writer IDE around 2.5 yrs old
256MB DDR1 RAM
avermedia avertv super 009 TV tuner around 1-1.5 months old


----------



## ritvij (Jun 9, 2012)

^^6-7k max..


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 10, 2012)

^^really? i am expecting around 4k


----------



## monkey (Jun 13, 2012)

Planning to sell this:

Asus MoBo M4N98TD EVO - Bought on 14th Oct, 2010 so 16 months warranty left.

What should I expect?


----------



## deeprav_99 (Jun 19, 2012)

How much maximum I can get for this desktop configuration?

1	Intel Pentium D 820 2.8 Ghz LGA 775 socket
2	Asus P5 LD2 MB
3	1.5 GB DDR2 RAM
4	Seagate 250 GB HDD
5	IBALL Cabinet
6	Creative Live 5.1 Soundcard
7	Sony DVD Writer
8	Floppy drive
9	Samsung Syncmast 740N 17"
10	Microsoft Keyboard mouse combo
11	UPS ( battery not working )

Also, please let me know which is the best place to sell this.

Deeprav


----------



## mahesh (Jun 20, 2012)

*Help needed to calculate my pc value !!!!!*

Hi All,

It's been almost a year since I visited this site. How are you guys ?
I am totally blank regarding the latest pc components.
I am planning to sell my current pc and one of my colleague is ready to buy the whole pc. 
I just want to know how much can I ask for this configuration. My configuration is as follows.

Processor - AMD Phenom II 550 BE
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H
HDD - Hitachi 160 gb + Seagate 500 gb hdd  7200.12 series
RAM - Corsair 2 X 2 gb XMS2
GPU - SAPPHIRE HD 4850 1 GB
Monitor - Samsung 2033 SW
SMPS - Tagan TG600-U37
Cabinet - CM 690
UPS - Hykon 800 VA
DVD Writer - Samsung
CD Writer - Asus
PixelView Tv tuner

Expecting your valuable opinions.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Help needed to calculate my pc value !!!!!*

Anything Below 15K is Good.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Help needed to calculate my pc value !!!!!*

You have posted in the wrong section. PM any mod and get your post merged with the correct thread in Bazaar section.


----------



## mahesh (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Help needed to calculate my pc value !!!!!*

^^^ This is not regarding the selling my machine.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Help needed to calculate my pc value !!!!!*

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/139625-how-much-can-i-sell-my-old-stuff.html*

Merging threads.

From forum descriptions,


> PC Configurations
> Questions about configurations go here. *Strictly Buying Advice* - No troubleshooting here. Go through each and every sticky thread of this section and other sections before posting.


Not for asking prices.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2012)

mahesh said:


> ^^^ This is not regarding the selling my machine.



well we gave you a price, for what else reason would you ask price? would recommend 15k and going less to 12k


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jun 22, 2012)

i want to sell my p4 ht 3.00ghz proccey... how much should i expect?

also i have a spare sony viao power adaptor (vgp-ac19v26), how much it can fetch?


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jun 23, 2012)

some one please help me here


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

Processor, well 1k max if you're very lucky.anything above 500 will be also good.lol. And I have no comments on the Sony Adapter(no idea of it's worth sorry)


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jun 23, 2012)

k thanx... adapter is of my friend.. someone stole his laptop.. so hes left with adapter and wanted to know its value  well i guess sad day for him


----------



## vjain (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello,what can i expect for this configuration:
AMD phenom II 965 BE processor
GA-880 GMA CD2H Mother board
2Gb X3 DDR3 Memory Transcend(6 gb)
500GB HDD Seagate
1GB Graphics Card ATI Radeon HD5570
Corsair Power 450 wt with Antec cabinet
DVD R/W LD
AOC razor e2043Fsk  monitor

Thanks


----------



## bodmas (Jun 24, 2012)

vjain said:


> Hello,what can i expect for this configuration:
> *AMD phenom II 965 BE processor ~* Rs.4800 for 1 year old proccy
> *GA-880 GMA CD2H Mother board ~* Rs. 2450 for 1 year old mobo
> *2Gb X3 DDR3 Memory Transcend(6 gb) ~* Rs. 400 each for 1 year old RAM
> ...


Check the estimates above for 1 year old computer peripherals


----------



## vjain (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks,i also have another system which i am looking to put for sale.can you please help me out with a price.
Both the systems the I-3 and phenom were assembled in june 2011.
Thanks

Processor          Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz  
Memory            (RAM) 4.00 GB 5.9 
Graphics Intel(R) HD Graphics 4.4 
HDD                  500GB HDD Seagate
                        DVD R/W LD 
         Windows 7 Ultimate 




bodmas said:


> Check the estimates above for 1 year old computer peripherals


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

vjain said:


> Thanks,i also have another system which i am looking to put for sale.can you please help me out with a price.
> Both the systems the I-3 and phenom were assembled in june 2011.
> Thanks
> 
> ...



8-10k for the Hardware, is the Windows 7 Ultimate a legal copy? If it is increase price to around 12k max


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2012)

vjain said:


> Thanks,i also have another system which i am looking to put for sale.can you please help me out with a price.
> Both the systems the I-3 and phenom were assembled in june 2011.
> Thanks
> 
> ...



10k atleast
if legal copy of Win7, then 14-15k


----------



## vjain (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the reply,i was thinking of retaining the windows7 ultimate.
Thanks again




thetechfreak said:


> 8-10k for the Hardware, is the Windows 7 Ultimate a legal copy? If it is increase price to around 12k max





Piyush said:


> 10k atleast
> if legal copy of Win7, then 14-15k


----------



## hNs (Jun 26, 2012)

What is the max price I can get from my system? Thanks in Advance !

Processor - AMD Sempron 2800 +
Motherboard - ASUS K8V-VM 
Ram - 2 x 512mb DDR 
HDD - Seagate 160 GB


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

hNs said:


> What is the max price I can get from my system? Thanks in Advance !
> 
> Processor - AMD Sempron 2800 +
> Motherboard - ASUS K8V-VM
> ...



4k max along with the Hard Drive


----------



## spitfire (Jun 28, 2012)

How much can I get ?

1. AMD Atnlon x2 7750 AM2+ CPU , 2 years old..under warranty
2. Hynix DDR2 800 RAM 1GB X 2 (HP OEM) 5-5-5-15-20
3. Seagate 80 GB Sata HDD 7200 RPM (4 years Old)

Please quote apprx price for individual item.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 28, 2012)

^^
1. ~2k 
2. ~1k (for both) 
3. ~1.2k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 28, 2012)

How much can i get for my config if i sell..
Intel celeron 430 1.8GHz(4 years)
motherboard-biostar 945GC(4 years)
1.5 Gb ram(zion )
hdd-160 Gb WD SATA(4 years)
cabinet-zebronics vulcan(4 years)
dvd writer -Lg super multi(4 years)
monitor-15"acer CRT

How much can i get for my config if i sell..
Intel celeron 430 1.8GHz(4 years)
motherboard-biostar 945GC(4 years)
1.5 Gb ram(zion )
hdd-160 Gb WD SATA(4 years)
cabinet-zebronics vulcan(4 years)
dvd writer -Lg super multi(4 years)
monitor-15"acer CRT


----------



## monkey (Jun 29, 2012)

monkey said:


> Planning to sell this:
> 
> Asus MoBo M4N98TD EVO - Bought on 14th Oct, 2010 so 16 months warranty left.
> 
> What should I expect?



Please tell me....


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 1, 2012)

How much for these in earphones. i bought them 5 months ago for 1600.
What should be the price now. They are all new , perfect, mint. No problem, with all extra buds..


*www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=13698193


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

How much can I expect for a 3yr old Nokia 5800XM, It was from the pre-order batch and got them on release date, not the price cut model with no accessories & TV out. It comes with all the accessories. Used to be my backup phone


Original Headset with Remote
Original Pouch
Extra used Backplate
Extra stylus x2 (Total 3)
Plectrum Stylus(RED)
8GB Original Nokia micro SD card
Video Stand
Original TV out cable
A new battery bought two months back

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/2308/1p1030247.th.jpg


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 2, 2012)

How much can i expect for:
i5 2310 2.9GHz (Turbo boost to 3.2 GHz)
ADATA 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz RAM(2x2 GB) CAS- 9-9-9-24
MSI RADEON 6770 1 GB GDDR5

Every product that i have listed is barely 9-10 months old and and their warranty expires on septemper 2014.

What price should i quote for above components?

I have a 4 yrs old XFX 8500 GT as well but i am not even sure if anyone would even bother to go for it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> How much can i expect for:
> i5 2310 2.9GHz (Turbo boost to 3.2 GHz)
> ADATA 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz RAM(2x2 GB) CAS- 9-9-9-24
> MSI RADEON 6770 1 GB GDDR5
> ...



No motherboard?
With the GPU I will say around  13 to 15k

also the XFX 8500, around 1k will be lucky


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> No motherboard?
> With the GPU I will say around  13 to 15k
> 
> also the XFX 8500, around 1k will be lucky



No i don't have the budget to go for a new overclockable motherboard at present. I am just gonna go for i7 2600k or i5 2500k for now and will replace my motherboard 2-3 months later maybe. 13-15k doesnt look bad at all. If i am lucky then maybe after selling my motherboard(dh61ww) i can also go for a z68 chipset by adding a few bucks. Lets see what do i actually get. but if i add my motherboard it will certainly add to the value of other products as well?


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 4, 2012)

how much can i expect for 2 month old powercolor 7750 purchased @ 8k


----------



## diagus (Jul 4, 2012)

how much for
apple ipod nano 8gb  6th gen
perfectly mint condition used 1-2 times with all accessories
with warranty till december


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2012)

How much for

1. AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Throughbred 8 years old
2. 256 MB DDR1 Ram Hynix 6 years old
3. MSI KM3MV Mobo , 1 RAM slot out of 2 is damaged. Only 1 works... 6 years old

All out of warranty.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

spitfire said:


> How much for
> 
> 1. AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Throughbred 8 years old
> 2. 256 MB DDR1 Ram Hynix 6 years old
> ...



1 RAM slot damaged? You can get a max of 1.5k for these.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 8, 2012)

How much max can I get for selling all this stuff altogether:

Newly bought this year:-

HDMI 1.3 cable
Hyper TX3 Evo
Frontech Sound Card
16 GB Pendrive
8 GB Pendrive


Bought in end of 2008:-

LG DVD Writer X 2
2GB DDR2 800 RAM X 3
ATI Radeon HD 5750 1GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
CPU Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 2.53 GHz
Motherboard ASUS P5GC- MX/1333
Intex Ethernet Lan Card
Cheap Tech-Com generic PC speakers
Generic PC cabinet from Techcom
Monitor LG 17" CRT (max res- 1280X1024)
UPS 725 VA


I will be selling everything, all of those above as a whole package! How much realistically should I expect for selling everything altogether & what price should I start with for selling all of them???


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 9, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> How much max can I get for selling all this stuff altogether:
> 
> Newly bought this year:-
> 
> ...


Someone *please reply* i need to know fast


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Someone *please reply* i need to know fast



Around 15k. Max 18k. Donot settle for anything below 13k. Its the minimum you should get IMO.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Around 15k. Max 18k. Donot settle for anything below 13k. Its the minimum you should get IMO.


Ok thanks a lot....really needed to know this as i'll be selling all that stuff very soon!
Appreciate it


----------



## Myth (Jul 9, 2012)

How much for a core 2 quad q8300 ? 1.5 years warranty left.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

Myth said:


> How much for a core 2 quad q8300 ? 1.5 years warranty left.



Well its based on a already dead LGA 775 so max 5k for this. Not sure if anyone will pay this much though.
would go for around 4k I think.


WILDLEGHORN said:


> Ok thanks a lot....really needed to know this as i'll be selling all that stuff very soon!
> Appreciate it


Do let us know how much you sell it for


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2012)

How much can I get for "HP Pavillion DM1 4003Au Notebook " ?
It still bears ~5 month onsite warranty.
Condition is (9/10).
Filpkart is currently offering this for ~24,766 Rs.
Flipkart HP DM1


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 11, 2012)

how much should a *Fiio E6* purchased in *Feb 2012* fetch? bill and accessories intact, though box is lost.

thanks!


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys, I need to sell the following items asap:

1. Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 CPU, 3.0 Ghz (4yrs old)
2. Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (in warranty)
3. Transcend/Kingston 1GB*4 DDR2 800 Mhz (in warranty)
4. WD 500GB Blue HDD (in warranty)
5. WD 1TB Green HDD (in warranty)
6. Seagate 250GB HDD
7. SONY PATA DVDRW

How much can I sell the above items for?
Please help me out. I'm really confused.


----------



## sabchat (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys, by next week I will be having a new computer as I have waited too long and the price has not been slashed. So I want to sell off the old thing which is working off in absolute perfect condition. I am giving my present config. I hope you can suggest me what I can expect.


Intel Celeron CPU 420@1.60 GHz
Biostar P4M89-M7A( 1 of the SATA port is not quite working)
2GB Kingston DDR2 RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4350 1 GB ( probably still has a warranty as it was purchased later)
500VA APC UPS
Zebronics Cabinet with PSU ( 1 of the front USB connector is at fault)
Navotech 2.1 Speakers
Zebronics 15 Inch CRT  Monitor
Keyboard and Mouse are recently purchased( about 2 months ago) and I may keep them with me for new setup. Probably will sell the Keyboard. It is TVS Champ normal
Oh I forgot a 160 GB Seagate HDD
1 Samsung DVD Drive( which I am not quite sure whether working or not because the SATA port on motherboard is not working)

As I have already said that these parts are working well for me. Only that I am upgrading is the cause why I am planning to sell this off.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2012)

iChaitanya said:


> Guys, I need to sell the following items asap:
> 
> 1. Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 CPU, 3.0 Ghz (4yrs old)
> 2. Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (in warranty)
> ...



around 12-15k(the HDD make a good deal)



sabchat said:


> Guys, by next week I will be having a new computer as I have waited too long and the price has not been slashed. So I want to sell off the old thing which is working off in absolute perfect condition. I am giving my present config. I hope you can suggest me what I can expect.
> 
> 
> Intel Celeron CPU 420@1.60 GHz
> ...



around 6k-9k with/without keyboard


----------



## sabchat (Jul 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> around 12-15k(the HDD make a good deal)
> 
> 
> 
> around 6k-9k with/without keyboard


 If sold separately?


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 17, 2012)

Intel Core 2 Duo E7400
Intel DG31PR
2GB Transcend DDR2 Stick
Nvidia Geforce 9800GT 1GB
Iball cabinet + PSU 
Basic Logitech keyboard

Everything's 3 years old. Graphics card is 2 years old.
Everything in perfect working condition.
Please tell me separate prices as well as all sold together


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 17, 2012)

How much for Athlon 260 and Rma'ed biostar a780l3l mobo 
Purchased 3 months ago.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2012)

expect around 4k for it


----------



## d3p (Jul 17, 2012)

How much for Cooler Master HAF 932 Full Tower Cabinet ? [two & half yr old well maintained]


----------



## ritvij (Jul 17, 2012)

how much for my curve 9300 black.. bought 6 months ago and usage of 2 months.. 1 year warranty remains!
been using 3gs since the last 4 months!


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> around 12-15k(the HDD make a good deal)


Thanks for replying!

12k-15k combined sounds good, but for how much can I sell the individual items for? 



> 1. Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 CPU, 3.0 Ghz (4yrs old)
> 2. Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (in warranty)
> 3. Transcend/Kingston 1GB*4 DDR2 800 Mhz (in warranty)
> 4. WD 500GB Blue HDD (in warranty)
> ...


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 19, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Intel Core 2 Duo E7400
> Intel DG31PR
> 2GB Transcend DDR2 Stick
> Nvidia Geforce 9800GT 1GB
> ...


BUMP!


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jul 21, 2012)

How much for
lntel c2d 8400-3Ghz 6mb L2 cache cpu with
stock cooler.
MSI p45Neo-mobo
3*1gb ddr2 667mhz transcend ram.
Xpert vision 9500gt 512mb ddr2 gpu, its stock
fan gone kaput have made alteration by fitting
another 80mm cabinet fan & works flawlessly.
All bought on august-2008.
have bill on all items except gpu. All out of
warranty.
Cooler master N620 , bought on april 2011.


----------



## trublu (Jul 25, 2012)

How much for a year old Galaxy S2 with GB ?


----------



## shashankm (Jul 26, 2012)

C2Q Q8400 @ 2.66 GHz (~.6 months warranty)
DG45ID (Entertainment series, can play blu-ray without TP GPU)
4GB DDR2 800MHz
Corsair VX450
500GB 7200.12 Barracuda
9500GT 1GB DDR3
Samsung DVD Writer
Mouse+KB
LG 18.5 HD Monitor

Surprise me...?


----------



## d3p (Jul 26, 2012)

shashankm said:


> C2Q Q8400 @ 2.66 GHz (~.6 months warranty) - *3.5k*
> DG45ID (Entertainment series, can play blu-ray without TP GPU) - *2.5k*
> 4GB DDR2 800MHz - *2.5k*
> Corsair VX450 - *2.5k*
> ...



20-25k Max for the entire Config.

Prices mentioned above..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 26, 2012)

trublu said:


> How much for a year old Galaxy S2 with GB ?



15k something


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2012)

scudmissile007 said:


> How much for
> lntel c2d 8400-3Ghz 6mb L2 cache cpu with
> stock cooler.
> MSI p45Neo-mobo
> ...



around 4k to 6k
no hard drive?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 27, 2012)

How much for these ?

1. Pentium 4 3.06Ghz (HT) LGA775 + Coolermaster CPU Cooling solution CI5-9HDSF-PL-GP 
2. Asus P5GD2 TVM Mobo with DDR2 , 4x SATA , 1x Pcie , 4RAM slots
3. 256MB DDR2 PC3200 Ram - HP OEM
4. 40GB WD Caviar 7200RPM HDD

All are in perfect condition and currently in use


----------



## ankit360 (Jul 27, 2012)

6 months old omnia w with bill manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

spitfire said:


> How much for these ?
> 
> 1. Pentium 4 3.06Ghz (HT) LGA775 + Coolermaster CPU Cooling solution CI5-9HDSF-PL-GP
> 2. Asus P5GD2 TVM Mobo with DDR2 , 4x SATA , 1x Pcie , 4RAM slots
> ...



As per market price , maybe around 2-2.5k max.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2012)

ankit360 said:


> 6 months old omnia w with bill manufacturer warranty.



Around 7k to 8k would be a good price


----------



## spitfire (Jul 27, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> As per market price , maybe around 2-2.5k max.



Can you quote itemwise please ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 27, 2012)

How much can I expect for a Dell S2409 24&rdquo; LCD Monitor with a few months warranty left?


----------



## Hariman (Jul 28, 2012)

Old CPU for sale help with price?





Hey I gotta sell my old CPU I just wanna know the proper price for it pleaseIm selling all this
2gbddr 2 transcend 
2gb ddr2 Kingston 
2gb ddr2 transcend
1gb ddr2 transcend 
Total 7gb with life time warranty on all four

Intel dg33fb motherboard 

Core2duo 2.33ghz 

Unused power supply I ball 

Well I need to sell all this so can u tell me best price to sell and place if possible 
I'm from Mumbai andheri  
Thank you


----------



## sam9953 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi there guys need some advice on a few of my items for sale, basically my PC:

1) HP pavillion f1703 17 inch, nearly 6 years old, plus there is a problem of OSD menu popping up during monsoon months

2) harman/ kardon speakers, nearly 6 years old, amazing working, with no problem

3) CPU , which has the following features:

Semi - working Samsung optical drive

Sermi - working ADMtek PCI ether contoller (LAN Card)

40 GB Sata internal hard disk

1 +1 GB DDR1 RAM

Asus motherboard (I don't know much about it, just the brand name)

I also want to sell my wired hp keyboard and intex headphones.

Please tell me how much can I salvage from the above items. All the items are nearly 6 years old except the headphones.


----------



## X-jo (Jul 30, 2012)

how much for a 1.5yr old LG Optimus One in perfect condition, no damages no scratch...  ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 30, 2012)

X-jo said:


> how much for a 1.5yr old LG Optimus One in perfect condition, no damages no scratch...  ?



6-8k max..


----------



## X-jo (Jul 30, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> 6-8k max..



thanks bro.. also what about a LG optimus Black, mint condition, 1yr old...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 30, 2012)

how much for Iphone 3G black 8GB?
and Nokia N82 Black?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 31, 2012)

X-jo said:


> thanks bro.. also what about a LG optimus Black, mint condition, 1yr old...



android ver??



Rockstar11 said:


> how much for Iphone 3G black 8GB?
> and Nokia N82 Black?



Nokia N82 wont give u back much.. may be arnd 4-5k.. 

where Iphone3G.. could give arnd 10k.. depending upon d condition also..


----------



## CloudS (Jul 31, 2012)

Samsung Focus+16GB card, 9/10 condition bought in Dec last year. And ideas?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 31, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Nokia N82 wont give u back much.. may be arnd 4-5k..
> 
> where Iphone3G.. could give arnd 10k.. depending upon d condition also..




thanks


----------



## X-jo (Jul 31, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> android ver??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2.3.4


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ might be arnd 8-10k would be good..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 1, 2012)

btw whats the latest price of Iphone 3G 8gb?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 1, 2012)

its nt available.. bt on some site dealsandyou
3G - 14k
3GS - 20k


----------



## sandynator (Aug 1, 2012)

how much to expect for my 5yrs old pc acquired in july/aug 2007.

Config:
cpu - c2d e4300 1.8ghz
m/b - intel d946gzis
lg dvd writer
160 gb seagate hdd
1*1gb ddr2 ram
1*2gb ddr2 ram(bought in aug 2009)  
i ball itower cabinet.

Everything in top working condition and well maintained.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 1, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> its nt available.. bt on some site dealsandyou
> 3G - 14k
> 3GS - 20k



thanks a lot

i want to sell my iphone 3g and buy iphone 3gs


----------



## CloudS (Aug 5, 2012)

Any idea for Samsung focus + 16GB card. 9/10 condition??


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 5, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> thanks a lot
> 
> i want to sell my iphone 3g and buy iphone 3gs


Aircel is giving it away for Rs.9999 for Post Paid customers. so give their shop a visit. also I don't want to dissapoint you but the 3gs will be abandoned by Apple after the launch of next iPhone this year(as it will complete its 3 year cycle)


CloudS said:


> Any idea for Samsung focus + 16GB card. 9/10 condition??



When did you buy it?


----------



## CloudS (Aug 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> When did you buy it?



Dec. last year


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 5, 2012)

Please tell me how much can I get for a 2 sticks of 1GB DDR1 Strontium RAM:



Spoiler



*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/2012-07-29202853.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

^1k as the rates of DDR is on all time high. And please put your pic in spoilers.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^1k as the rates of DDR is on all time high. And please put your pic in spoilers.



1K for each or just one stick? And seriously DDR1, again DDR1 prices are on a all time high?? Really?

Done, put it in the spoiler tags.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> 1K for each or just one stick? And seriously DDR1, again DDR1 prices are on a all time high?? Really?
> 
> Done, put it in the spoiler tags.



1k for both obviously. Yes, DDR1 prices are are on a all time high due to scarcity. They're almost finished.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1k for both obviously. Yes, DDR1 prices are are on a all time high due to scarcity. They're almost finished.



Well, even 500 for each is pretty good for me. This means that the prices shown on FK are outdated because I saw a price of 1200, Here:Transcend DDR 1 GB PC RAM (JM388D643A-5L) | Ram | Flipkart.com

Is this correct?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 6, 2012)

I also bought 1GB DDR RAM for 1400/- back in nov. (I know I was ripped off  )
FK prices are good tbh. Local prices are even much higher. (from what I have seen)


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I also bought 1GB DDR RAM for 1400/- back in nov. (I know I was ripped off  )
> FK prices are good tbh. Local prices are even much higher. (from what I have seen)



So can you suggest me the final price for which I should make the sale thread, as you are saying that FK prices are also good.


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 8, 2012)

i got a 2 yrs old [or 3yrs not sure] WD caviar blue 160GB HDD. how much i can expect?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 10, 2012)

How much for more than one year old Xperia Arc, running on stock 4.04, all accessories available??


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> How much for more than one year old Xperia Arc, running on stock 4.04, all accessories available??



9k - 11k max


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> 9k - 11k max



thanks man


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 11, 2012)

How much for:

Zotac GT 430 1 GB DDR3 Synergy Edition (bought in January 2012)

Nvidia Ge force 8400GS 256MB (bought 3 years ago)

Nokia Siemens Residential Router 1600(3 years old)

Games: Resident Evil 5, Tom Clancy H.A.W.X 2,  Grand Theft Auto 4 Complete Edition(bought in January 2012)

Condition (All in perfect Working Condition)
Games CD`S Scratchless.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 15, 2012)

how much can i get for each of the following components:

pentium D 2.66GHZ cpu with heatsink

Intel 945GNT motherboard

Transcend 1 GB DDR2 Ram 667 MHZ

All of them are nearly 5 years old and are in good condition.


----------



## Sparky19 (Aug 16, 2012)

For how much can i sell a 4 and 1/2 months old HTC Explorer in mint condition.


----------



## aloodum (Aug 21, 2012)

quicky008 said:


> how much can i get for each of the following components:
> 
> pentium D 2.66GHZ cpu with heatsink
> 
> ...



Depends a lot on who you are selling:

If its a noob:
CPU: 1200~1400
Mobo: 1000~1200
Ram: 650

For pc-aware folks:
CPU:600~800
Mobo: 800~1000
Ram: 400~500


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 21, 2012)

What could i get for 
Intel Pentium 4 1.7 Ghz
Mercury 845GL NDsMX motherboard
RAM 1GB DDR1 (Hynix brand or something)
Sony DVD Writer
Floppy Drive free


----------



## duke123 (Aug 25, 2012)

guys brought a HP laptop in 2006 and i got a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-900 hybrid TV stick in 2007 as offer...i used it for a couple of times but i forgot about it...recently i found it out  ...i checked it its still working smoothly...but i dont use it ...i want to sell it...but i got it as an offer so no warranty or proof of purchase also its quite old...how much  can i get  for it...
*s12.postimage.org/dl2jd6fll/04012006046.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Aug 25, 2012)

A 2 year old Compaq 510 laptop? Its Core 2 Duo, 250GB HDD, 3GB RAM and Intel Graphics. The side of monitor is a bit cracked, the screen has a pink stripe on it(accidentally used detergent) and the DVD drive works only when it wants  

How much for it?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2012)

@Nipun around 10k. The defects you pointed made the deal less sweeter 
@reniarahim around 3k
@dukb123 around 1k? not sure about this one.


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 26, 2012)

*how much for a 5 months old samsung galaxy s plus I9001 wih box and unused accessories.*

*How much for a 5 months old Samsung Galaxy S Plus I9001 wih box and unused accessories.*


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi guys a few people approached me for buying my genuine licence key for Windows XP, I am not sure about the service pack. How much can I expect for this serial key? Is something like 1.5K fine or what? Please tell. I have no idea.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

@sam9953 not sure if Microsoft allows selling of Windows xp keys legally now. Anyways start pricing it at 2.2k and sell it for 1.8k to 2k. After all its a legit copy. 1.5k is the bare minimum.

@soyab around 9k to 11k max


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 27, 2012)

1.5k is way too much. When days of 7 are going to over, and you're paying 1.5k for XP, seriously? Not more than 500-1000.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1.5k is way too much. When days of 7 are going to over, and you're paying 1.5k for XP, seriously? Not more than 500-1000.



I dont think Win 7 is available anywhere near 1.5k is it?
That said Sam should be easily be able to sell at 1.5k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I dont think Win 7 is available anywhere near 1.5k is it?
> That said Sam should be easily be able to sell at 1.5k



I said 1.5k for XP. And XP has been officially discontinued long ago plus it was in existence since ages back. You cannot compare XP and 7 like this.


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Hi guys a few people approached me for buying my genuine licence key for Windows XP, I am not sure about the service pack. How much can I expect for this serial key? Is something like 1.5K fine or what? Please tell. I have no idea.


Keep it, using it you can upgrade to Win 8 pro for 40$.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 27, 2012)

supercomp Cabinet+400 W PSU+4.1 speakers(actually 2.1 but with 4 speakers)... same brand

how much will I get for these ?


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice guys but I recently found out that I might be making a mistake and I was thinking about selling my OEM serial key which I got with my HP Pavilliion a few years back, I have clicked a few photos, please look below and tell me if it is an OEM key and if it is then what use do I have for it? I have never ever typed this key in my entire life on any XP operating system.

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/Snapshot_20120827_3.jpg

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/Snapshot_20120827_1.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Aug 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Nipun around 10k. The defects you pointed made the deal less sweeter



10k is still acceptable. I was thinking of even lower.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Thanks for all your advice guys but I recently found out that I might be making a mistake and I was thinking about selling my OEM serial key which I got with my HP Pavilliion a few years back, I have clicked a few photos, please look below and tell me if it is an OEM key and if it is then what use do I have for it? I have never ever typed this key in my entire life on any XP operating system.
> 
> *i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/Snapshot_20120827_3.jpg
> 
> *i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/Snapshot_20120827_1.jpg



You cant sell your OEM serial key. It wont get activated without the original laptop bios information.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the clarification.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 29, 2012)

amd phenom 2 X4 940 black 3.00Ghz 
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
OCZ gold plated cooler RAM 2 X 2GB DDR 800mhz
Cooler master Hyper 212 plus cooler 

could anyone tell me how much i can sell these stuff for ?


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 29, 2012)

Slightly offtopic, and a repost as I thought this thread would be the appropriate place. This is not for selling, but for buying. How much would the below setup be worth ? 

E8500 + Asus P5Q Pro + Asus EAH4850 Crossfire + 3 GB Corsair DDR2 + CM690 + CM 600 or 700w PSU + 22" Full HD samsung display + Wired Keyboard and mouse. + HDD (Unknown capactiy) + DVD Writer

This setup is 3 years old, Is it worth buying ? If yes for how much.


Blu Ray writer + Creative itrigue 2.1


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 29, 2012)

kartikkapo said:


> I have a SAMSUNG 17" CRT monitor. For how much should i sell it at Nehru Place. and if there's any particular shop to try out for. Thanks!


around Rs 1000 max.. could be best price.. min 500..


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 3, 2012)

How much can I get for this:

AMD X2 4000+ (never overclocked) (4 years old)(without proper HSF)
1gb corsair value select (4 years old) 667Mhz DDR2
1gb strotium ram (3 months old) in warranty 800Mhz DDr2
ASUS mobo (bought for 2300 about 2.5 years back) (some months warranty remaining)

Thanks


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 3, 2012)

^^RAM ddr2 800Mhz??


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 3, 2012)

^Edited post with ram speed


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 4, 2012)

I want to sell my SONY Floppy Drive. How much I will get ? And also a LAN card.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 4, 2012)

^ Sorry! Floppy drives are extinct now. I suppose only some antique collector will buy one. Regarding the LAN Card, a new one is available for as low as Rs 150, so, I suggest better keep both the things with yourself.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2012)

I would be selling following things very soon, tell me how much should I expect?

LCD Monitor: AOC 917VW LINK
Bought on 05-05-2008. Warranty probably ended. Costed me 9K at that time.

Grafics card: EVGA 8800GT Akimbo Superclocked edition. LINK (Closest)
Bought on 05-05-2008. Warranty probably ended. Costed me 14500/- at that time.


----------



## vyral_143 (Sep 8, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I would be selling following things very soon, tell me how much should I expect?
> 
> LCD Monitor: AOC 917VW LINK
> Bought on 05-05-2008. Warranty probably ended. Costed me 9K at that time.
> ...



2500 for Monitor
2250 for GFX Card

I sold alike of them at same prices. (Samsung Myst 19" monitor and XFX 8800GT 512MB)


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 8, 2012)

I want to sell

1. Seagate 80GB SATA HDD
2 Supercomp 4.1 speakers with FM in good working condition, nice sound, wooden enclosures.
3. 400 watt desi SMPS with a Supercomp cabby
4. Acer 17" square LCD monitor in excellent working condition.
5. 2 DVD R/W dirves SONY (SATA) and LG (IDE), both working, I basically want to sell 2 and get 1 new to save energy
6. AMD Athlon II x2 255 3.1 Ghz, just received a sealed pack yesterday as a replacement. 

How much can I expect for these ?


----------



## sahil2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

*want to sell old AMD rig and looking to buy used INTEL Rig*

Greetings everyone,

I'm looking to sell my old Rig..
How much can I expect for the following

1. AMD Phenom X4 9750 2.4 GHZ Processor
2. MSI K9A2 CF Motherboard
3. Palit HD 4850 Series 512MB Graphics card
4. 4GB Transcend RAM DDR2 800 (2X2GB)
5. 500 GB Seagate HDD
6. LG DVD Drive SATA
7. I-Ball 400 Watt PSU
8. Enterage (some local brand I guess..) Cabinet.

All components are in working condition and I had bought them around 3-4 years ago
No warranty on anything.
What Can i Expect to get from this ?


I'm also looking to buy my friend's (office) 6 month old.
He's selling coz he needs cash.....

1. Core i7 2600k
2. Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 
3. NO GRAPHICS CARD
4. 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 (2X4GB)
5. Intel 520 series 120 GB SSD
6. Corsair GS600 PSU
7. NZXT Phantom 410  Mid tower Cabinet

All these parts have warranty and are just over 6 months old.
What would be a good buying price for this rig?


Thanks.


----------



## havoknation (Sep 15, 2012)

I have below components for sale :

All products are in warranty as they are 2 years old but I dont have bill but working fine.

1) Asus P6T DELUXE V2 ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
2) XFX GTX 260 Black edition  XFX GeForce GTX 260 (216) Black Edition - HotHardware
3) Intel Core i7 920
3) Thermaltake Armor Cabinet Mid Tower (No PSU)
4) 1 TB HDD SATA 2 Seagate
5) OCZ 1333Mhz 6gb kit (2gb * 3)

Can you guys tell me how much should I expect from this config?


----------



## Confused_user (Sep 18, 2012)

Please tell me the approx amount I can sell my pc for...
Config-
Pentium D 2.00GHz

Msi 945GCM7-L

1 GB DDR2 kingston 800MHz

160 GB HDD SATA 2

XFX ATI READON HD 4360

frontech cabinet and power supply

frontech stereo speakers, keyboard and mouse

Samsung B1930 19" lcd HD monitor

windows xp pro (once activated on this pc, never registered)

The GPU and xp are one year old, the Monitor is only 6 months old. The rest was purchased 2 years ago.
Thanks in advance

^Edit
everything is working perfectly, never saw a BSOD or hardware failure


----------



## vineet09 (Sep 18, 2012)

How much can i expect for my* Western Digital* passport essential *500gb portable* hard disk?? It's got *1 year 2 months* indian warranty left? It's USB 2.0
Thanks.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 19, 2012)

^^2.5 to 3k may b


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am selling this components 

@ urge 

*AMD phenom 940 @ 3.00Ghz black edition

Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H (790GX)

OCZ ddr2 800 (gold plated ram)

hyper 212+ cpu cooler *

please i want to know the exact price of these components  that i need to sell .


----------



## spacescreamer (Sep 21, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S1
Working, Mint in condition, 1.5 yr old, No warranty left (Indian purchase)

*Pls lemme know about this asap.. *


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 21, 2012)

damngoodman999 said:


> I am selling this components
> 
> @ urge
> 
> ...


Warranty?


spacescreamer said:


> Samsung Galaxy S1
> Working, Mint in condition, 1.5 yr old, No warranty left (Indian purchase)
> 
> *Pls lemme know about this asap.. *


Around 8k to 9k


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: want to sell old AMD rig and looking to buy used INTEL Rig*



sahil2010 said:


> 1. Core i7 2600k *13K (max)*
> 2. Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3  *9.5-10K (max)*
> 3. NO GRAPHICS CARD
> 4. 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 (2X4GB) */2.5K (max)*
> ...



Done!!


----------



## aadishvaar (Sep 24, 2012)

How much i can get for
intel core i3 530 2.93
Intel DH55TC (RMEd & not opened)
Thnx in Advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 24, 2012)

aadishvaar said:


> How much i can get for
> intel core i3 530 2.93
> Intel DH55TC (RMEd & not opened)
> Thnx in Advance



6-7k for both assuming warranty has run out


----------



## aadishvaar (Sep 26, 2012)

Thnak you @ thetechfreak
i will have to check it from intel for the exact warranty left, i think i should have 3-4 months left.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Warranty?


for mobo & proccy its 3 years almost so no warranty ,  for RAM & cooler still one more year there  .


----------



## vyral_143 (Sep 29, 2012)

Edited


----------



## Skud (Sep 29, 2012)

Mobo looks way too costly. CPU & GPU may do with a bit of revision. Rest are nice.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 29, 2012)

How much can i get for my 3 months old ASUS GTX 560 DirectCU 1GB DDR5  Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 30, 2012)

how can i expect for my 2yrs old, zotac gtx 460 1gb 3 yrs warranty remaining.


----------



## SystemError (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, How much can I get for this config:

CPU:  Intel E2140 1.6 Ghz Dual Core (with Stock Intel Cooler)
Mobo: Gigabyte G41M Combo (supports DDR2 and DDR3 RAM modules) (2.3 of 3 Years Warranty Left) (New: 3.2k on Flipkart)
Ram: 4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz Patriot G-Series (New)
HDD: 160 GB Seagate Sata-II 3gb/s (RMA)
GFX: ASUS AMD/ATI Radeon EAH 4350 1GB GDDR2 Silent DVI/VGA/HDMI (HTPC Card but Played FIFA 12 on medium settings)
PSU/SMPS: VIP 500W Gold Series (NEW)
Samsung 22x DVD Writer
Circle Cabinet (with 1 x 120 mm Front Intake Blue LED Illuminated Fan and 2 x Rear 80 mm Exaust Fan)


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 1, 2012)

How much should be the cost of Galaxy s plusGT i9001. One year old. One month warranty remaining.


----------



## vyral_143 (Oct 5, 2012)

Are these priced proper ?
Nokia 5320 - November 2008 Purchase -
Box, Bill, charger, Headsets, 1GB Memory
Card - cosmetic condition 5/10 - Rs.1149
Nokia 5030 - August 2010 purchase - Box,
Bill, Charger, headsets may be - Mint
Condition - Rs.549
Nokia 1661 - September 2009 purchase -
Rs.449
All phones work perfectly fine. All price
excluding shipping as I m not looking to
ship these.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 11, 2012)

For how much can I sell:

1. Omnia W (8 months old) in very good condition with bill, box and all accessories
2. Sony NWZ-A844 8GB Walkman with all accessories (no box, more than a year and a half old)
3. Altec Lansing VS4621 (Octane 7) 6 months old, with bill and warranty.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 15, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> How much can i get for my 3 months old ASUS GTX 560 DirectCU 1GB DDR5  Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



Someone please reply to this query of mine, it's urgent. I have a buyer and i need to quote a fair price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2012)

^^if you have the original bill invoice/receipt then you should ask for at least 10000 in my opinion.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ yes I have the original invoice and i bought it from flipkart itself. Thanks alot for your reply


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Oct 15, 2012)

For How much can I sell my CPU+Mobo combo ?

AMD Llano A8-3850
Gigabyte a75-d3h


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 17, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> For how much can I sell:
> 
> 1. Omnia W (8 months old) in very good condition with bill, box and all accessories
> 2. Sony NWZ-A844 8GB Walkman with all accessories (no box, more than a year and a half old)
> 3. Altec Lansing VS4621 (Octane 7) 6 months old, with bill and warranty.



Hi! Anyone?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Omnida W for 7k



gunnerwholelife said:


> For How much can I sell my CPU+Mobo combo ?
> 
> AMD Llano A8-3850
> Gigabyte a75-d3h



Warranty remaining?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 24, 2012)

Dlink GLB-802C


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 24, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Hi! Anyone?



omnia w might give you  7-8k maximum


----------



## CloudS (Oct 24, 2012)

How about mint condition iPhone earbuds, almost unused?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

I am selling my computer fully 
here's the spec fully 

AMD phenom 940BE   (no warranty)
Gigabyte MA790GP- UD4H  (no warranty)
4 GB ddr 2 800 Mhz OCZ glod plated RAM (1yr more)
1 TB X 2 HDD = 2TB HDD 6gbps (still in warranty)
Asus 560ti Direct cu 2 (still in warranty)
Corsair TX 650 V2 (still in warranty)
LG E2040T LED monitor 20"inch (still in warranty)
Iball gamer cabinet with 3 RED LED fan 120mm
Coolermaster hyper 212+ stock fan with extra xtra flow red 120MM fan 
DVD writer 
APC 1100VA UPS (still in warranty)

how well these stuff can go ?


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys I am selling these pc components please quote me approx amount for these :

CPU : AMD Athlon X2 4200+ Dual-Core 2.2GHz  ( no warranty )

CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 EVO cpu cooler ( in Warranty )

Motherboard : ASUS m2n-mx ( no warranty )

PSU : Silverstone 500W

Ram : 4GB DDR2 ( no warranty ) ( 2x 1 GB 1x 2Gb sticks)

Graphics : Sapphire HD 4850 1GB ( in Warranty )

Monitor : Samsung SyncMaster B2230 " 22' " LCD ( in Warranty )

Thx!


----------



## d3p (Oct 31, 2012)

damngoodman999 said:


> I am selling my computer fully
> here's the spec fully
> 
> AMD phenom 940BE   (no warranty) *- 2.5k*
> ...



Commented.


----------



## elafanto (Nov 1, 2012)

I want to sell my laptop. 
Model: compaq 610, with original windows home premium 32 bit
Compaq 610 laptop – Price,Specifications in India

purchesed december 2009, invoice available
No warranty
DVD drive not working
speaker not working

What can I expect?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2012)

For Sale: Zotac GT520 1GB DDR3.
*2year 10months warranty remaining*. Papers available as xerox, because i bought other components at the same time and i'm keeping them.

Expected price? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 1, 2012)

1600-1800 I guess(Telling this because my friend sold his for 1700( About 2 years old)


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 2, 2012)

*4 years old ASUS G50v*

I've got one of those gaming laptop. How much can I expect for it? Nothing is broken. Installed a new battery. Mine is P8400, 4GB, 200GB HDD (one extra free slot), 9700m GT 512MB

ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS G50V


----------



## elafanto (Nov 4, 2012)

elafanto said:


> I want to sell my laptop.
> Model: compaq 610, with original windows home premium 32 bit
> Compaq 610 laptop – Price,Specifications in India
> 
> ...



any help


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

elafanto said:


> any help



around 12k-14k I guess. Getting the DVD drive working will increase price by 2k IMO so if possible find the price of the replacement drive and replace if possible.


----------



## elafanto (Nov 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> around 12k-14k I guess. Getting the DVD drive working will increase price by 2k IMO so if possible find the price of the replacement drive and replace if possible.



thank u, i was hoping for 15k, I will try to get replacement drive.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2012)

elafanto said:


> thank u, i was hoping for 15k, I will try to get replacement drive.



yeah. try and get the price. you can quote 15 at start and offer a discount if the buyer wants


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 10, 2012)

How much to qutoe for

Dual Core 2.2 Ghz

4GB RAM(with 2years warranty left)

512 MB Graphic Card

New iBall Cabinet and Power Supply(2.9 year warranty remaining)

LG DVD writer

80 GB HDD

Samsung Monitor 17"

Intex Keyboard & Mouse


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ 
around 8k should be fine.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Dlink GLB-802C


Anyone?


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ 
around rs.250


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2012)

how much for this?
HP vp17 monitor 17" 1280 x 1024
compaq presario case containing
cpu : pentium D 2.8 Ghz
ram : 1GB
HDD 250GB
mobo- compaq presario
disc drive : 16x DVD/40x CD
floppy drive
OS-Windows XP
speakers - creative ABS 2.0(they are on flipkart for rs 600)
compaq KB/mouse


this pc was brought in 2007(i wont mention this to the dealer im selling it to)this pc was brought when i ws 10 years old so i dont know the model no. etc

so how much should i qoute?i want  atleast 3k. if i get 5k it would be very good


also if i sell my laptop(purchased in may 16 2011)(config in siggy) what price should i qoute?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

For the lappy i guess you will get anywhere near 15-20k

Is the Ram DDR2?
If it is, i guess you can easily get at least 500 Rs for it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2012)

yea RAM is ddr2
but i thought i would get *atleast 2 grand* for the monitor

and i think its this model *reviews.cnet.com/desktops/compaq-presario-sr5233wm-b/4507-3118_7-32744713.html
i was planning to sell it to the same store where i will be buying parts  for my new rig to get discounts on the  new components


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

^
well thats a good idea, but trying selling localy to some people, you might get higher rates.
A new 1 GB DDR2 ram costs 800, So you should at least sell it for 400.
Proccy-maybe 500-1k
monitor-maybe 1-2k

Keep the HDD,Disk Drive and maybe even the speakers I feel, well its your wish.


----------



## vineet09 (Nov 14, 2012)

just 3 months used DELL ST2320L monitor??? with box, bill all accessories. NO DEFECT>>>Perfect condition.
FK mrp 10.5k


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 14, 2012)

vineet09 said:


> just 3 months used DELL ST2320L monitor??? with box, bill all accessories. NO DEFECT>>>Perfect condition.
> FK mrp 10.5k



around 6.5 k selling price would be good.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2012)

How much to expect from a 4.5yrs old PSP 2004 Slim & Lite with CFW 6.60??

*Product Condition 9/10*


----------



## Sparky19 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a BB Playbook 16gb version which is 8 months old. Havent been using it for nearly 2 months now. So have decided to sell it. Its in Excellent condition as good as new. What is the minimum and maximum price i can get for this ?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 15, 2012)

AFAIK, the 16GB variant is retailing at 13-14K, so, IMO, you should get somewhere between 6-8K for your device more, so because it wasn't that popular.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to sell my Sony Vaio VPCF217HG laptop
link - VPCF217HG : F Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony Asia Pacific

Specs-
i7- 2820
640gb 7200 rpm
8 gb ddr3
blu ray
16 inch full HD 3D display with glasses ( has the best laptop display till now)
Nvidia GT540M
win 7 ultimate
near perfect condition, used with intense care

It has been used for 1yr, brought on 19th october 2011 for 1,05,000 . from sony store. bill available. what can i expect for it and if ne 1 is interested, pm me


----------



## bodmas (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> I want to sell my Sony Vaio VPCF217HG laptop
> link - VPCF217HG : F Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony Asia Pacific
> 
> Specs-
> ...


@Cool PC Guy Ken ~ Your laptop is having good configuration but unfortunately price is quoted according to the market. 
*Sony VIAO  VPCF217HG Laptop ~* *Rs.35,000 - Rs.40,000* approx for 1 year old lappy
We would advised you to not to sell your laptop. 
PS: Market price is decided with configuration of the laptop not with model.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 19, 2012)

How much for a year-old Sapphire HD6850?
this is the model
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

No warranty left on it. Still in awesome condition! No problems whatsoever


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 21, 2012)

how much I can expect for Intel c2d e8400 with original box & hsf.Out of warranty.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 21, 2012)

how much for an old laptop: Acer Travelmate 4400 (almost 5 years old)

Specs:
Win XP Professional w/SP3
AMD Turion 64 ML-30 (1.6GHz, 1MB L2)
1GB DDR SDRAM (512 x 2 DIMM)
100GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
ATI Mobility Radeon X700, 64MB VRAM
15.4" WXGA Display
DVD Super Multi Drive
8 cell Li-Ion battery
6 in 1 card reader
802.11b/g WLAN

have a small mechanical problem with it. the screen panel on the lower left corner is cracked, so one has to open it carefully and keep the screen almost perpendicular to the base. plus the battery lasts approx. 10 mins. apart from that it runs perfectly.


----------



## image (Nov 26, 2012)

How much for the following:

1. Intel Core2 Duo E4500 2.2 Ghz Processor (3 years old)
2. Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L Motherboard (3 years old)
3. Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM (3 years old)
4. USB 3.0 PCI Express Card (2-Port) (1.5 years old)
5. PowerColor HD4350 512MB HDMI Graphic Card AX-4350512MD2H. (2 years old)*

I bought this PowerColor HD4350 for 1080p movie playback through HDMI (no gaming). I hope my planned motherboard Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H can do that.


----------



## bong (Nov 26, 2012)

segate 80gb hdd st380011a . how much can i get?

segate 80gb hdd st380011a . how much can i get?

5 year old. perfectly in working condition


----------



## suvajit (Nov 29, 2012)

how much for NOKIA 5230(3g, 2MP, gps, s60v5) 2 yrs old.....working perfectly...great condition.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 2, 2012)

How much for 2.5yrs old sparkle gt240 1gb ddr3? Recently rma'ed 6months warnty left


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 3, 2012)

How Much For Samsung Galaxy SII I9100 16 GB With Otterbox Commuter Case..06 Months warranty Left ..In Pristine Condition??


----------



## shayem (Dec 4, 2012)

how much for the following without warranty:

1. MSI X48C platinum
2. Corsair HX620


----------



## sidewinder (Dec 4, 2012)

I have these three old processors for sale. How much should I expect ?

1. AMD Athlon X2 4000+ Socket AM2/AM2+
2. Pentium 4 Ht 3.06 Ghz Socket LGA
3. AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Throughbred


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 4, 2012)

How much can i sell my HAF 922 mid tower chassis (2.5 years old) for?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

bong said:


> segate 80gb hdd st380011a . how much can i get?
> 
> segate 80gb hdd st380011a . how much can i get?
> 
> 5 year old. perfectly in working condition


1k max


suvajit said:


> how much for NOKIA 5230(3g, 2MP, gps, s60v5) 2 yrs old.....working perfectly...great condition.


4k approx


happy17292 said:


> How much for 2.5yrs old sparkle gt240 1gb ddr3? Recently rma'ed 6months warnty left


1.5k


Mainak23 said:


> How Much For Samsung Galaxy SII I9100 16 GB With Otterbox Commuter Case..06 Months warranty Left ..In Pristine Condition??


15k to 18k


shayem said:


> how much for the following without warranty:
> 
> 1. MSI X48C platinum
> 2. Corsair HX620


5k for both.[not completely sure on this one sadly]


sidewinder said:


> I have these three old processors for sale. How much should I expect ?
> 
> 1. AMD Athlon X2 4000+ Socket AM2/AM2+
> 2. Pentium 4 Ht 3.06 Ghz Socket LGA
> 3. AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Throughbred


expect 1.2k to 1.5k max for each


rakesh_ic said:


> How much can i sell my HAF 922 mid tower chassis (2.5 years old) for?


4k maybe.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

gt240 can fetch 2k, if you get lucky.


----------



## RON28 (Dec 10, 2012)

How much can i get for this three year old zenith laptop? 

*i49.tinypic.com/x4kadg.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/30cyxb9.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/j9bl1i.jpg

Dual Core T3300 processor, 2GB DDR2 RAm , 160GB hard disk and battery is degraded, gives only 15mins back up.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 11, 2012)

How much should I expect for a skull candy low-rider ?
Bought it 2 years back for 2k (current price = 1.7k). The cable and the output are very much the same. However the paint has faded and there is a bit of rusting.
Overall product condition = 6.5/10.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2012)

How much can I sell this for:

Product: Graphic card
Model: 8400gs
Manufacturer: MSI
Age: bought last during last year's summers.
Condition: New

Highly overcloclockable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

@RON28 around 12k maybe.

@harshilsharma63 1k if you are lucky. And no its not highly overclockable 

@blueviking 1k approx


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 14, 2012)

How much can i sell my Sapphire HD5850 completing 3 years today (Hence no warranty going forward) in perfect working condition?


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 15, 2012)

sell that 8400 GS for ~800 bucks. 1k, if you are *very* lucky.


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

rakesh_ic said:


> How much can i sell my Sapphire HD5850 completing 3 years today (Hence no warranty going forward) in perfect working condition?


4-5k.


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Highly overcloclockable.


I see what you did there 

Anyway, 800 bucks is fine for the card. Expect nothing more.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 16, 2012)

I got an old PC which was probably bought 2nd hand, want to sell it .

Intel Pentium 4 630 3.06 GHz HT
Biostar G31-M7-TE
2 x 512 MB DDR2 RAM
LG DVD-RW Sata
Samsung 160 GB Sata
LG Studioworks 17" CRT (Non-Flat)
Zebronics Cabinet
Foxin 600 W SMPS
Odessey Multimedia Keyboard PS2
Frontech Mouse PS2

How much can i get for it to be a good deal ? How much would a shop in Chandni Chowk sell this stuff for ( they do sell 2nd hand PCs like this )?


----------



## Neo (Dec 17, 2012)

^^ 5k at Max.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 17, 2012)

what can i sell this for :

Cpu : intel pentium 4 2.4 ghz
mobo : ecs p4vmm2
ram :128+256 =384 mb
HDD : seagate 40 GB
moserbaer dvd writer
navtech case (front 2 usb,mic,headphone)
frontech psu
sound card : CMEDIA CMI8738
frontech speakers
samsung syncmaster793s 17 inch
keyboard (logitech)
mouse (local,yelow light)

the system is 7 yrs old (some are 2-3 yrs but not the core ones) but works well for normal office work and home use


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2012)

^^ 6k max


----------



## Neo (Dec 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ 6k max



Seriousky ?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 19, 2012)

How much can I sell my old stuff for?
Stuff:
a. Sapphire vapor-x 6850HD  775mhz/july 12/with inovice/mint condition(never overclocked)
b. AMD Phenom 955BE/June 10/no inovice/good contition (never overclocked)
c. Asus M4A785TDV-EVO/June 10/Handwritten Inovice/Good Contition.
d. Seasonic S12II 520W/Nov 11/with Inovice/Good Condition
e. 2 x Kingston 2GB ram 1333mhz/'11/no inovice/good condition.
f. 2 x GTA4-Complete Edition/1 Serial used, 1 not used/discs used once to see if working and made Image.
g. DEAD LG drive, does not read, probablye lens is goner.
h. Nokia N79, 5 and half years old/no inovice/visually pathetic condition, fixed China white body cover so middle key is loose, but all keys work flawlessly/inside, phone is brilliant, i've dropped couple of thousand times from unimaginable hights (not intentionally), will survive 21 dec apocolypse. Guranteed.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ 6k max



is that for mine ?? (the pentium 4  2.4 ghz) ??
i have asked >10 people , 
no body is even ready to buy that crap.
what the hell should i do with those ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2012)

^Use it.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 21, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> is that for mine ?? (the pentium 4  2.4 ghz) ??
> i have asked >10 people ,
> no body is even ready to buy that crap.
> what the hell should i do with those ??



donate to me.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 23, 2012)

How much for Seagate 2 TB Barracuda LP warranty till aug 2013


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 24, 2012)

*Lenovo Y560 Ideapad*

Core i5 460M
4GB DDR3
ATI HD 5730M 1GB
500 GB HD
Windows 7 Home Premium

Bought on Nov 2010 @ 55K. How much can i expect for this 2 year old lappy in good condition ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 25, 2012)

How much for a RMA'd new Logitech G500 with over one year warranty?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 25, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> *Lenovo Y560 Ideapad*
> 
> Core i5 460M
> 4GB DDR3
> ...



~25k..


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 25, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> How much for Seagate 2 TB Barracuda LP warranty till aug 2013



Anyone


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2012)

@kartikoli around 4.5k to 5.5k should be good for it.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 25, 2012)

mitraark said:


> I got an old PC which was probably bought 2nd hand, want to sell it .
> 
> Intel Pentium 4 630 3.06 GHz HT
> Biostar G31-M7-TE
> ...



I am going to place an Ad on Quikr for 8k for this one  I'll add in 500 DVDs as well 

The PC runs quite well even though it has XP SP3, it played a 1080p 8 GB movie without lag ( with no other background applications, and no seeking , if i forwarded the video it freezed for quite a few seconds then resumed playback) , good enough for many people i hope.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Use it.



how.
my requirements are satisfied by my new PC
i'll buy a new monitor for the new pc when i sell the old one..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 25, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> how.
> my requirements are satisfied by my new PC
> i'll buy a new monitor for the new pc when i sell the old one..



As an alternate/emergency/office rig, or donate it to someone who is in real need of it. You can won't get much money by selling it.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

How much should I expect for a skull candy low-rider ?
Bought it 2 years back for 2k (current price = 1.7k). The cable and the output are very much the same. However the paint has faded and there is a bit of rusting.
Overall product condition = 6.5/10.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 27, 2012)

used skullcandies are not really in demand.

try and find a dumb rich kid IRL.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

It was a surprise gift. It seriously isnt worth 2k.
I really hate skull candy. Its one of those companies like beats (dr dre). Just that beats is meant for the high end noobs.

I think I ll have to settle for ~650-800.


----------



## CloudS (Dec 30, 2012)

Droid Razr xt912, super mint condition, but with a software problem which can be rectified by flashing. Any idaes?


----------



## veera_champ (Dec 31, 2012)

How much can I sell my  stuff for?
Stuff:
a. AMD FX8150 bought july 12 RMA'd last week with invoice good condition(never overclocked)
b. BIOSTAR TA990FXE   bought july 12 RMA'd last week with invoice goodcondition
c. MSI R6850 1GB DDR5 CYCLONE bought july 12  with invoice condition(never overclocked
d. 4 x CORSAIR VENGENCE  4GB ram 1600mhz bought in july 12/no inovice/good condition.
e. IBALL BULLETS MID TOWER CABINET bought july 12 with invoice and not even a single scrach

MOTHERBOARD AND PROCESSOR GOT RMA'd CAUSE OF USING LOCAL PSU and both replaced by new ones


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 1, 2013)

Guys... please help me with asking price for this. Also please let me know if I can ship it to other locations? if yes then what would be tentative shipping charges from reputed couriers such as blue-dart/DTDC, etc. And what documents will I need to prepare or give to courier people.

Product Name :- Asus Maximus V Gene Z77 Motherboard with all accessories
Time of Purchase :- 5th May 2012 from flipkart.com  (Product was RMAed & replaced with new in mid-August)
Remaining Warranty period: 29 months 
Purchase Invoice Available: Yes
Product Condition :- 10/10
Product Location :- Pune, Maharshtra
Reason for Selling :- Moving to Maximus V Formula


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2013)

How much for this-

product: processor
model: intel i3 2100
bought: one year ago.
Warrenty: 2 year warrenty renaming (i guess total warrenty is for 3 years)
invoice available: yes
other items: fan heatsink, manual and original box


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2013)

I've a eVGA 8800GT Akimbo superclocked card. It was bought on 05-MAY-2008 and it has a warranty of 10 years.
EVGA | EVGA 8800GT AKIMBO | EVGA 8800GT AKIMBO

Costed me 14500/-

How much can I expect as a resale price?


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I've a eVGA 8800GT Akimbo superclocked card. It was bought on 05-MAY-2008 and it has a warranty of 10 years.
> EVGA | EVGA 8800GT AKIMBO | EVGA 8800GT AKIMBO
> 
> Costed me 14500/-
> ...


well, EVGA's support in India is now dead i.e. EVGA is non-existent in India. So basically no warranty in India.

It will go for around 2.5K now.


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

ico said:


> well, EVGA's support in India is now dead i.e. EVGA is non-existent in India. So basically no warranty in India.
> 
> It will go for around 2.5K now.


Tirupati? FK still sells EVGA.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 2, 2013)

have 15 blank DVD-Rs (DVD5)
maker : TDK
1-16x speed

what to expect ??
or is there any thing which i can do of these?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much for this-
> 
> product: processor
> model: intel i3 2100
> ...



4.5k approx


----------



## Aesir (Jan 2, 2013)

How much for a *Playstation 3- 160gb *, searched the thread but couldn't find an estimate.

Bought in Jan 2011, but very little used, with invoice, perfect condition, not even a scratch


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 3, 2013)

Aesir said:


> How much for a *Playstation 3- 160gb *, searched the thread but couldn't find an estimate.
> 
> Bought in Jan 2011, but very little used, with invoice, perfect condition, not even a scratch



how many year(s) of warranty it has?
In any case you should atleast get Rs.10,000 to Rs.12,000


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2013)

will i get a good price for my laptop online or through a physical store?


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay, how much for my entire config below?


----------



## Myth (Jan 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Okay, how much for my entire config below?



You are selling everything ?  
Even the Noctua U12PSE2 ??!?!


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> You are selling everything ?
> Even the Noctua U12PSE2 ??!?!


Most probably, as I will be moving to Hyderabad this march, probably start the sell in feb as I'll be buying a laptop then.


----------



## Myth (Jan 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Most probably, as I will be moving to Hyderabad this march, probably start the sell in feb as I'll be buying a laptop then.



That system could run good for another year or more i guess. 

PS: I might try for that noctua


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> That system could run good for another year or more i guess.
> 
> PS: I might try for that noctua


More than one year for sure, but too cumbersome to carry it around.


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2013)

Not much cumbersome, unless you are moving every few months.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2013)

Plz don't change your mind for selling those. I'm interested to know how much you quote for the X360 ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

Skud said:


> Not much cumbersome, unless you are moving every few months.


Hmm, we'll TCS has given my base as Hyderabad, so guess for the next one year at least I'll be camping there, maybe I won't sell my system, rather have my father carry it with him when he comes to visit a few months later, minus the case, LCD, speakers and the UPS ofcourse, those are way too big to be carried.

The only issue I have is that I'll be staying in a PG, doubt about the security in those places, one day I'm out and bam, entire 1 lakh gaming PC gone.



rhitwick said:


> Plz don't change your mind for selling those. I'm interested to know how much you quote for the X360 ?


Its just the controller, I don't use it anyway, want to buy it? Just contact me.


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 4, 2013)

How much i get for XFX 8800Gt Alpha Dog Edition ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

rahulyo said:


> How much i get for XFX 8800Gt Alpha Dog Edition ?


1-2k I guess.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Okay, how much for my entire config below?



Don't sell the rig.
Get a flat at Hyderabad, rented ofcourse. And move in with your rig, maybe after training.
You might as well get another games as roommate also


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Don't sell the rig.
> Get a flat at Hyderabad, rented ofcourse. And move in with your rig, maybe after training.
> You might as well get another games as roommate also


Hmm, after training then, and yeah without a flat its suicide to take a rig to a PG, I'll take the smaller components and sell the stuff impossible to carry, like UPS, cabinet, LCD, speakers and buy them there.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hmm, after training then, and yeah without a flat its suicide to take a rig to a PG, I'll take the smaller components and sell the stuff impossible to carry, like UPS, cabinet, LCD, speakers and buy them there.


I moved around 3 flats in Mumbai and then Pune and back to Mumbai and then kolkata with my PC. 

You too can do the same if you really want. Any good Movers&Packers can help you in this. Just take the HDDs with you and leave the rest to them.


----------



## Skud (Jan 4, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I moved around 3 flats in Mumbai and then Pune and back to Mumbai and then kolkata with my PC.
> 
> You too can do the same if you really want. Any good Movers&Packers can help you in this. Just take the HDDs with you and leave the rest to them.




Yup!!!  
I have moved with 02 systems with UPSes, monitor etc. No issue as long as you pack it properly. Of course, some element of risk is always there.


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I moved around 3 flats in Mumbai and then Pune and back to Mumbai and then kolkata with my PC.
> 
> You too can do the same if you really want. Any good Movers&Packers can help you in this. Just take the HDDs with you and leave the rest to them.


We'll discuss this on Sunday 



Skud said:


> Yup!!!
> I have moved with 02 systems with UPSes, monitor etc. No issue as long as you pack it properly. Of course, some element of risk is always there.


Exactly how did you move the UPS? Through ground I hope, hauling a 10kg+ ups by air will cost more than the UPS itself.


----------



## Myth (Jan 4, 2013)

Pack the delicate components or anything that is prone to even slight damage due to vibration and jerks into their respective boxes. Then let the movers.packers pack everything into large containers. 
Last time i moved, i left everything to the movers.packers except the cabinet(carried that by train)


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

Myth said:


> Pack the delicate components or anything that is prone to even slight damage due to vibration and jerks into their respective boxes. Then let the movers.packers pack everything into large containers.
> Last time i moved, i left everything to the movers.packers except the cabinet(carried that by train)


I'm thinking that I will carry the HDDs, wrapped in anti static bag and foam, with me, rest I'll give to packers.

PS: How much for my* GTX580 Lightning*, selling this for serious, too big box to carry anyway.
Has over 1 yr warranty on it.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 5, 2013)

How much can I get for a year old (no warranty) xfx hd 4350?


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> We'll discuss this on Sunday
> 
> 
> Exactly how did you move the UPS? Through ground I hope, hauling a 10kg+ ups by air will cost more than the UPS itself.




Yeah.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hmm, after training then, and yeah without a flat its suicide to take a rig to a PG, I'll take the smaller components and sell the stuff impossible to carry, like UPS, cabinet, LCD, speakers and buy them there.



Leave them at home. Your parents might be needing it.



tkin said:


> PS: How much for my* GTX580 Lightning*, selling this for serious, too big box to carry anyway.
> Has over 1 yr warranty on it.



16-18K, depending on buyer, place and above all, your luck.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 6, 2013)

how my for my sig rig ????


----------



## Shankar9822 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wanted to sell HP Laptop DV6*

Hello all,
Wanted to know at what price I can sell my old laptop with the below configuration.....

HP Pavilion DV6 - 2005AX

2.20 GHz AMD Turion II Dual-Core Processor for Notebook PCs M500
4 MB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics with 64MB Display Cache Memory - 1 GB
320 GB (7200 rpm) - HDD
LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD±RW with Double Layer Support
15.6" Diagonal High Definition HP Brightview Infinity Display (1366 x 768)
Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN
802.11b/g WLAN
Bluetooth
Altec Lansing speakers
Full size keyboard with integrated numeric keypad
5-in-1 integrated Digital Media Reader for Secure Digital cards, MultiMedia cards, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, or xD Picture cards
VGA
4 USB 2.0
HDMI
eSATA
RJ-45
1 IEEE 1394
Expansion Port 3
2 headphones-out
1 mic-in
Consumer IR
AC adapter

3 Years OLD laptop with genuine Win 7 Home Premium Edition.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 6, 2013)

How much can I get for a year old (no warranty) xfx hd 4350?


----------



## Shankar9822 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Wanted to sell HP Laptop DV6*



Shankar9822 said:


> Hello all,
> Wanted to know at what price I can sell my old laptop with the below configuration.....
> 
> HP Pavilion DV6 - 2005AX
> ...



Anyone with an idea as to how much I can sell my laptop?? Please help!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2013)

Could you post the price you had spent buying it?


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jan 8, 2013)

*Dell XPS 1530 Laptop*

purchased it for 65430/- in the year Aug- 2008

Base System Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T7500
2.0 GHz, 4MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB

Operating System Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium

ExpressCard Slot
Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet
Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control
External USB modem (WW)
RJ-11 Modem cable (AP)
Dell(TM) Media Direct

Display 15.4" UltraSharp(TM) Widescreen WSXGA+ (1680x1050) TFT Display with TrueLife(TM)

Memory 4GB ( 2 X 2048MB ) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM
Audio Solution Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software

Video Card 256MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 8600M GT

Hard Drives 250GB SATA 7200RPM Performance Hard Drive

Internal Optical Drive Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities


Bluetooth Module Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module
Wireless Network Solution Intel(R) 4965AGN Wireless-N Mini-Card

Integrated 2.0 mega pixel web cam

Palmrest with Fingerprint Reader

Adapter 90W AC Adapter
6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
Carry Case Dell(TM) Nylon Backpack


----------



## Tarun (Jan 9, 2013)

Tarun said:


> how my for my sig rig ????



Athlon II X4 640 3.6 Ghz 
Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
Corsair 1333 Mhz 4GB RAM 
500GB HDD
Corair CX 430 V2 
Zebronics Bijli
GTS 450 1GB GDDR5
Sunbeam Core Contract 120mm
LG DVD Writer 

pls guys


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jan 11, 2013)

How much for sealed pack back from rma asus rt n13u router? Warranty more than 2.5yrs left...


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 19, 2013)

A_n_k_i_t said:


> *Dell XPS 1530 Laptop*
> 
> purchased it for 65430/- in the year Aug- 2008
> 
> ...



10-11K depending upon battery backup



Shankar9822 said:


> Hello all,
> Wanted to know at what price I can sell my old laptop with the below configuration.....
> 
> HP Pavilion DV6 - 2005AX
> ...



9K around



rahulyo said:


> How much i get for XFX 8800Gt Alpha Dog Edition ?



1800 max


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nokia X6 8 GB ?


----------



## CloudS (Jan 19, 2013)

Original Beats earphones that come with HTC sensation XE. Unused and accessories included. Any idea?


----------



## singh_dd93 (Jan 19, 2013)

How much for Xperia Mini Pro (SK17i) with 6 motnhs warranty and all accessories


----------



## Tarun (Jan 20, 2013)

Tarun said:


> Athlon II X4 640 3.6 Ghz
> Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
> Corsair 1333 Mhz 4GB RAM
> 500GB HDD
> ...



bump guys ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 20, 2013)

Athlon II X4 640 3.6 Ghz  = 3k?
 Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
 Corsair 1333 Mhz 4GB RAM  = 1k?
 500GB HDD = 2k?
 Corair CX 430 V2  = 1k?

roughly 50% of price, assuming its 1-2 years old.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2013)

singh_dd93 said:


> How much for Xperia Mini Pro (SK17i) with 6 motnhs warranty and all accessories



Around 6k to 8k


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Nokia X6 8 GB ?


anyone?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 20, 2013)

well im thinking to sell my computer stuff so ----there is it
pentium d @3.4ghz
a low budget intel original mobo (dont rememmer the name )
a sony sata odd
a samsung 740n
tvs electronics kb + mouse
i ball class x cabby 
80gb seagate hd
160gb seagate hd

the proccyand mobo and the hd are 6yrs old and other stuff like cabinet is 2yr old , odd is 6months old keyboard and mouse is also 6 monts old 
the conditions are amazing just some dust is there but i will clean it so hoe much can i expect from them !

i aslo have a 8400gs and its about 4yrs old !


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> anyone?


Probably 3-4k depending on the phone's condition.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2013)

How much can I sell my Galaxy SL GT-i9003 bought in November 2011? Lost the bill and box, have original accessories minus headphones.
The phone has a few minor scratches on the edges, nothing on the screen.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 21, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> How much can I sell my Galaxy SL GT-i9003 bought in November 2011? Lost the bill and box, have original accessories minus headphones.
> The phone has a few minor scratches on the edges, nothing on the screen.



I‘d say around 7k would be a good price for it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 21, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> well im thinking to sell my computer stuff so ----there is it
> pentium d @3.4ghz
> a low budget intel original mobo (dont rememmer the name )
> a sony sata odd
> ...


any body 
!


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jan 22, 2013)

bharat_14101991 said:


> How much for sealed pack back from rma asus rt n13u router? Warranty more than 2.5yrs left...


help needed... please...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2013)

bharat_14101991 said:


> How much for sealed pack back from rma asus rt n13u router? Warranty more than 2.5yrs left...



If B1 version, then 2.3k would be good price to sell it for. If not B1, then reduce some more couple of bucks.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

bharat_14101991 said:


> help needed... please...


Why  F/w or DM suckx?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 22, 2013)

How much can I sell the following *INTEL IVYBRIDGE RIG* Configuration for:

I have BILL for every component listed below.
I actually bought it for in May,2012 and only 9 months have passed for the RIG and all components have 3 years warranty(that means 3years minus 9months=2.3years remaining warranty):

Intel Core i5 3570k -14800,
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 -9500,
Sapphire 7850 2GB OC -15500,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -6800,
Corsair GS600 -4000,
Corsair 400R -4000,
CM Hyper 212 Evo Cooler -2200,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -3000,
Asus 24B3ST DVDRW -1000,
CM 120mm RED LED 2 Fans -900.
TOTAL -61700.

But the Present prices (2013) are as follows:

Intel Core i5 3570k -13950,
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 -10500,
Sapphire 7850 2GB OC -14500,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -6000,
Corsair GS600 -4600,
Corsair 400R -5000,
CM Hyper 212 Evo Cooler -2200,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -2850,
Asus 24B3ST DVDRW -1000,
CM 120mm RED LED 2 Fans -900.
TOTAL -61500.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

50-55k is a reasonable price.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 22, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> well im thinking to sell my computer stuff so ----there is it
> pentium d @3.4ghz
> a low budget intel original mobo (dont rememmer the name )
> a sony sata odd
> ...


wat bout me ?


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jan 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> If B1 version, then 2.3k would be good price to sell it for. If not B1, then reduce some more couple of bucks.


thanx alot...



pratyush997 said:


> Why  F/w or DM suckx?


nah... not compatible with my usb datacard


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 23, 2013)

What would be the most appropriate price for a used 1 year old Samsung Monte s5620 cellphone(in very good condition) if its sold with all accessories(i.e. earphones,data cable and charger) ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2013)

How much for zebronics 450 W PSU with 2 sata connectors and 2 molex connectors?


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> well im thinking to sell my computer stuff so ----there is it
> pentium d @3.4ghz
> a low budget intel original mobo (dont rememmer the name )
> a sony sata odd
> ...



Not more than Rs 3000-4000 if all of these components are sold together without the monitor.

You may get a slightly higher price for the HDDs if you manage to sell them separately.The monitor itself is likely to fetch around Rs 1600-2000 if its in good working condition.

@harshilsharma63:If its a generic 450W psu and is still under warranty,you're likely to get around Rs 300 for it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 23, 2013)

^4k seems a bit low! 6-7k is OK


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^4k seems a bit low! 6-7k is OK


for my pc hun ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 24, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> for my pc hun ?



Yeah. 6k is an OK price for it.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 24, 2013)

Tarun said:


> Athlon II X4 640 3.6 Ghz
> Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
> Corsair 1333 Mhz 4GB RAM
> 500GB HDD
> ...



anyone else ??


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 24, 2013)

what about Dell TFT IN2030 20" i brought on Nov 2012 with 3 years warranty .


----------



## arghya139 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nikon L110 Point & Shoot - Nikon: Flipkart.com

how about this ?


----------



## p!e (Jan 24, 2013)

Samsung N148 Netbook (Intel Atom n450/1gb ram) 2010 Model based model.

How much should i expect this for ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

*Urgent question, estimate the prices for the following components please:*

*i72600k
Asus P8Z68VPro
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz, CL9
Noctua U12P SE2 CPU Cooler
Cooler Master HAF 912+ Advanced cabinet with transparent side panel.
Corsair TX750V2
WD Caviar 1TB Black(FAEX, new gen)*

*APC 1100VA UPS
Logitech G500 (RMA'd/New)*


PS: I am selling my system, I am only willing to sell if someone is taking the entire thing(except the UPS and mouse), don't pm otherwise.
Also a GTX580 Lighting is under sale as well, look in bazaar.

Reply asap please 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Also on a side note how much will a 4 months old Panasonic FZ150 net me?

PS: I am not selling it, just asking, as I have decided to upgrade to FZ200 once it goes below 28k, so don't PM me about the cam.*


----------



## Revolution (Jan 29, 2013)

Intel E2180
Gigabyte G31 S2L(LAN not working)
2GB 800MHZ DDR2 Transcend RAM

All out of warranty and never Over Clocked.
I have old iBall case(little rusted at left panel) and Samsung 15" CRT(some time color messed up due to too old data cable) too.


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 29, 2013)

How much can i expect for these config !

Config 1

Intel Core i7 870 
Gigabyte H55M S2V
MSI GTX 460 Hawk Talon Attack
Generic Navtech Mid Tower Case with 1x92mm and 3x80mm Fans
LG Flatron 17" CRT Monitor
Creative SBS 270 2.1 Speakers

Out of all this only the speakers, monitor and cabinet are out of warranty, other stuff has around  10 months worth of warranty remaining(considering all have 3 years warranty).

Config 2

Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz HT
Intel 915GAV Motherboard
Dynet/Hynix 2GB DDR1 400Mhz Ram
Zotac 9600GT AMP!
Zebronics 600 Watts Platinum Series PSU
Seagate 80GB SATA 1 7200 RPM HDD

If possible try to tell me the supposed individual value of these components


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jan 29, 2013)

guys i hv assembled the new rig and older one is up for sale...the components up for sale are mobo-asus k8n-vm,procy amd athlon 3000 and ram ddr1.5gb...let me knw if any is interested .....as such i dont hv much idea abt the selling price but still 2.5k shud be fair enough.....also hving a iball psu with 400wat rating....for psu it wud be 300 bucks ......let me knw if any one is interested....


----------



## samiryadav (Feb 4, 2013)

hello friends,
i am willing to sell my laptop.kindly help me out with the asking price for my laptop.


my laptop configuration.HP dv6-3050tx.

laptop warranty:- out of warranty

processor:- Intel i7-720qm.
RAM:- 8GB (4*2)corsair vengence 1600MHz running @ 1333Mhz dual channel.with lifetime warranty.
SSD:- 128GB OCZ vertex 4 with over 4.6 years warranty left(purchased from amazon.com).
HDD:-WD scorpio black 750 GB 7200 rpm with 4 years+ warranty ( note:- purchased from amazon.com so one replacement per year allowed in india).
graphics:- ATI readon 5650 1gb.
screen:- LED 1366*786 15.6 inch .
DVD drive .
battery wear status:- 0%
windows 7 home premium 64-bit and windows 8 pro 64-bit with media center key RETAIL .
perfectly working.and nearly scratch free excluding the glossy part which has hairline scratches.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 6, 2013)

Intel E2180
Gigabyte G31 S2L(LAN not working)
2GB 800MHZ DDR2 Transcend RAM


All out of warranty ( don't know about RAM ) and never Over Clocked.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 7, 2013)

How much can I get for a E-450 Netbook ?? HP Pavilion DM1-4003 au. ? O/W product and is approximately 14 months old.[Bought for 24.8k]
Condition is 8.5/10.
Excellent battery backup.


----------



## Myth (Feb 7, 2013)

How much for a Seagate 500GB internal hdd bought on mar-2009 and warranty available till dec-2013 ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Myth said:


> How much for a Seagate 500GB internal hdd bought on mar-2009 and warranty available till dec-2013 ?


Is it working "Properly?"


----------



## Myth (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> Is it working "Properly?"



Need a approximate value for a functional one first.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Myth said:


> Need a approximate value for a functional one first.


2.6k shipped.


----------



## Myth (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> 2.6k shipped.



Thanks...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 7, 2013)

*Urgent question, estimate the prices for the following components please:*

*Intel Core i5 3570k,

Asrock Z77 Extreme4,

Sapphire 7850 2GB OC,

WD Caviar Black 1TB(WD1002FAEX),

Corsair GS600,

Corsair 400R,

CM Hyper 212 EVO Cooler,

Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz,

Asus 24B3ST DVD-RW,

CM 120mm RED LED 2 Fans.*

PS: I am selling the CABINET as a whole. I bought the above components on 18th,May,2012. I also have BILL for all the components. Anybody who wants to buy the whole CABINET can PM me.

Reason for selling: Upgrading to AMD Gaming RIG......


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 8, 2013)

^^^ if you want to sell your GPU alone and ready to ship then PM me please


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 8, 2013)

@bavusani Atleast 50k for that PC. That said I dont think it lacks in any way. Its a great rig, should last you 3 years easily. I don't see any need to change to an AMD based PC. For gaming that i5>FX8370.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 14, 2013)

Intel i5 650 3.20 GHz
Kingston 4 GB DDRIII
Intel DH55PJ
500 GB seagate 
LG DVD writer
Intex Cabinet and 450W stock PSU

Rarely used and 1 month old!!  
how much?


----------



## pratheeshps (Feb 15, 2013)

*Suggest Average price for my old PC?*

I have an old Desktop [Assembled PC].Except Processor,motherboard & HDD,all other major peripherals & components are replaced.PC itself is abt 7 years old..

Could You suggest an avg. price for selling it off?

Processor -   AMD Sempron 1.6 Ghz

MB-             ASUS A7v400-MX

HDD -          Samsung 80GB

UPS-            APC 600VA [4 months old]

Keyboard & 
Mouse -        Logitech

RAM -         TRANSCEND DDR 512 MB [3 MONTHS OLD]

SMPS-          UMAX 500 W

& Printer [Epson Inkjet (Print Only)]

Monitor - LG Studioworks 700E [not working - shorted out near CRT,have a sale price of Rs.1300 here]

I live in Thiruvananthapuram,Kerala & I would like to sell through OLX or Quickr

Could You Help?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Suggest Average price for my old PC?*

Rs 2000 or less


----------



## pratheeshps (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Suggest Average price for my old PC?*



quicky008 said:


> Rs 2000 or less



Only Rs.2000...I expected a base price of Rs.5000 since some of products are pretty new...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 16, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @bavusani Atleast 50k for that PC. That said I dont think it lacks in any way. Its a great rig, should last you 3 years easily. I don't see any need to change to an AMD based PC. For gaming that i5>FX8370.



+!.agree


----------



## desidude2013 (Feb 16, 2013)

can we sell computer parts here which are not working like HD and PSU.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 16, 2013)

desidude2013 said:


> can we sell computer parts here which are not working like HD and PSU.


if u cant find some buyers !!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 16, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Reason for selling: Upgrading to AMD Gaming RIG......



It's called downgrading mate.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2013)

How much can I expect for this PS2 slim I bought in December 2012, along with 1 extra controller (Red Gear), 32MB memory card (Red Gear), composite cable and 3 original games (FIFA 13, Burnout Revenge, Mortal Kombat Deception)? I spunked close to 10K into it!!! 

It was an impulse buy and it's lying unused. You can count the number of times I've played it on the fingers of your left hand.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> How much can I expect for this PS2 slim I bought in December 2012, along with 1 extra controller (Red Gear), 32MB memory card (Red Gear), composite cable and 3 original games (FIFA 13, Burnout Revenge, Mortal Kombat Deception)? I spunked close to 10K into it!!!
> 
> It was an impulse buy and it's lying unused. You can count the number of times I've played it on the fingers of your left hand.


So no warranty left? 3-4k max.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2013)

tkin said:


> So no warranty left? 3-4k max.



No waranty??? I boughtt it 3 months ago - December 2012!! 

And it's unmodded.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2013)

Around 5k to 6k with the original games.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> No waranty??? I boughtt it 3 months ago - December 2012!!
> 
> And it's unmodded.


Ohh, then 5k sounds good, with games maybe 6k max.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Around 5k to 6k with the original games.





tkin said:


> Ohh, then 5k sounds good, with games maybe 6k max.



Ahh, the perils of investing in a dinosaur. 
Thanks for the tip, fellas. Appreciated.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 18, 2013)

how much for 6 month old HP 2103TU with bag


----------



## viper_in_blood (Feb 18, 2013)

@kartikoli let me knw if u r selling ur machine... i require a lappy...


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Suggest Average price for my old PC?*



pratheeshps said:


> Only Rs.2000...I expected a base price of Rs.5000 since some of products are pretty new...



Sorry,i didn't notice that your ups is just 4 months old-you'll certainly get Rs 1200(or more) for it.If your printer is in good condition,it'll also be worth around Rs 1000(if its an MFD,you can expect a slightly higher price)


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 18, 2013)

viper_in_blood said:


> @kartikoli let me knw if u r selling ur machine... i require a lappy...



PMed  bro


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay, one more. How much for an Xperia Mini Pro SK17i, bought in Jan 2013, with bill and all accessories, 9.5/10 condition?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Okay, one more. How much for an Xperia Mini Pro SK17i, bought in Jan 2013, with bill and all accessories, 9.5/10 condition?


90% of current price(market rate, no ebay dealer warranty cr@p)+shipping extra.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> 90% of current price(market rate, no ebay dealer warranty cr@p)+shipping extra.



No eBay dealer warranty crap involved, good sir! Thanks again!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2013)

^It's a too old phone and 90% of the price is just too much. I really wonder if you will get buyers. 70-80% should be fine.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^It's a too old phone and 90% of the price is just too much. I really wonder if you will get buyers. 70-80% should be fine.



Hmm... Okay, let me see what kind of offers I get. Anything above the reserve price (75%) and I'll take it.


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 20, 2013)

My very little used, modded XBOX 360, bought in Dec 2011, can fetch me how much?


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 20, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> how much for 6 month old HP 2103TU with bag



anyone please suggest so that i could list it accordingly


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2013)

How much can i get for a 4.5 year old WD 160 GB internal hard disk in good condition. Few months warranty left.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> How much can i get for a 4.5 year old WD 160 GB internal hard disk in good condition. Few months warranty left.


500-800/- is a safe bet.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 20, 2013)

Intel E2180
Gigabyte G31 S2L(LAN not working)
2GB 800MHZ DDR2 Transcend RAM


All out of warranty and never Over Clocked.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2013)

How much can i sell my 1.5yr old Galaxy SL i9003? I sold it for 7k locally. Is it good price?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> How much can i sell my 1.5yr old Galaxy SL i9003? I sold it for 7k locally. Is it good price?


Pretty much.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ What do you mean pretty much? That means i can increase price a little bit?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 20, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> How much can i sell my 1.5yr old Galaxy SL i9003? I sold it for 7k locally. Is it good price?


*www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/yaoming.png
Here at my place, Noobs can buy my Nokia X6 for 5k


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ What do you mean pretty much? That means i can increase price a little bit?


Find a noob, tell him teh samsung bla bla bla, sell it at 9k,


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ I sold it to my friend and i promised him for 7k.  Anycase, i have Pantech burst, so no need to re-think on my decision.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I sold it to my friend and i promised him for 7k.  Anycase, i have Pantech burst, so no need to re-think on my decision.


Still, should have asked us first


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ Yep. I thought for such an outdated config, anything above 7k is overkill. When one can get Pantech Burst @ 8.5k, it is not good to sell mine for such price. Isn't it?


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> *www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/yaoming.png
> Here at my place, Noobs can buy my Nokia X6 for 5k



 You should have mentioned that before. :grrr:
I sold an X6 at E for just 2.7k locally. ANd that was in good condition [16gigs].


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> You should have mentioned that before. :grrr:
> I sold an X6 at E for just 2.7k locally. ANd that was in good condition [16gigs].


2.7k ! Mother of god!
I need to sell my X6 8 gig ASAP!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 2.7k ! Mother of god!
> I need to sell my X6 8 gig ASAP!



Pls post pictures of X6 8 gig so that i may buy from you....


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 23, 2013)

how much will this go for?
AMD sempron 2800+
ASUS K8V-MX
1GB DDR RAM @ 333MHz
Zebronics 450W PSU
Maxtor 80GB HDD IDE
Zebronics case
DVD Writer IDE

Runs XP smoothly, will experiment windows 7/8 in holidays 

and a old NUMERIC 600VA without battery(works fine if new battery is installed)(6 years old, battery changed 1 time)

or how much power will it consume? (watts)
high idea to turn it into a download rig?

or will turn it intoa htpc(sd content only), how can i connect it to a tv which has only rca(red,white,yellow) and RF input


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ IMO good enuff specs to be d/l rig. Consumes less power.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ IMO good enuff specs to be d/l rig. Consumes less power.



i want how many watts
sorry for off topic but what do you people do here without sleeping?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> i want how many watts
> sorry for off topic but what do you people do here without sleeping?


50-60w..


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> i want how many watts
> sorry for off topic but what do you people do here without sleeping?



I usually sleep around 10, but since weekend, it is extended to whatever-time-i-go-to-sleep


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 24, 2013)

how much can i sell my one month used Pantech Burst for? will throw screen guard free.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> how much can i sell my one month used Pantech Burst for? will throw screen guard free.


7k+shipping.



kARTechnology said:


> i want how many watts
> sorry for off topic but what do you people do here without sleeping?


Haven't slept in near 32 hrs  

And its ringing my gastric again


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> how much can i sell my one month used Pantech Burst for? will throw screen guard free.



7~7.5k if in pristine condition. Now-a-days chance of getting Pantech Burst under 8.5k is 10%.


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2013)

How much do you think for a LG Optimus One P500 bought in August 2011? Condition 9/10


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2013)

Neo said:


> How much do you think for a LG Optimus One P500 bought in August 2011? Condition 9/10



Around 4.5k to 5.5k will be fine.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 24, 2013)

how much can i sell my wd caviar green 2tb warranty left till december 2013. actually i rma' ed 500gb hdd two weeks before got this as replacement. model no:wd20eads


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

New one comes for 5.8k. So you can sell it for 4-4.5k.


----------



## rst (Feb 24, 2013)

At what price should i sell 1 TB external hard drive (W.D) (6 months old)
plz also mention its current price (i bought it for 5.4k)


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

max 5k.


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 24, 2013)

XBOX 360 Slim 4GB, bought in Dec 2011. Modded, very little used. How much can I get for it? Thanks!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

Out of Warranty. Can get you 10k max(Although 9k would be killer deal  ) for pristine condition.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 25, 2013)

how much for 13 month old phenom 960T stable unlocked to 6 cores


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> how much for 13 month old phenom 960T stable unlocked to 6 cores


Try to sell around 4k or 5k. These processors are hard to find but still sought after


----------



## shreymittal (Feb 26, 2013)

how much will this go for?
Intel Core2Duo e7500@2.93GHz.
Gigabyte G41M-ES2L LGA 775 Socket.
Kingston 2 GB Ram.
Kingston 1 GB Ram.
ATI Radeon HD 4300-4500 Series 1GB GDDR3.
Gigabyte Chassis.
Gigabyte PSU 450W.
Seagate 500GB HDD.
Sony DVD-WRT.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ What is the GPU model? W/o that it will goes for 7k.


----------



## shreymittal (Feb 26, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ What is the GPU model? W/o that it will goes for 7k.



Gpu is ATI RADEON 4300-4500 HD SERIES
you can google about the gpu


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2013)

Dude, that is generic name. What is the exact model name, like HD4670, 4850 blah, blah.

Or you talk about onboard graphics? If onboard, the price which i mentioned(+/- 500 bucks)


----------



## shreymittal (Feb 26, 2013)

its was given on the box ati radeon 4300-4500 hd series
and cpuz is showing the same


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2013)

it's onboard only then. Just try to sell it for 7-7.5k and max 8k if cosmetic condition of cabinet is good.


----------



## shreymittal (Feb 26, 2013)

ok thnks..


----------



## shreymittal (Feb 27, 2013)

How much i can fetch out for my 14 months old galaxy y.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey there, How much for a
(1)   4 year old ( out of warranty )  Intel Quad core Q8300 ( 2.5 Ghz) great for overclocking 
(2)   4 year old ( out of warranty ) Intel basic Mobo ( DG41RQ )     
(3)   2X 2 gigs of DDR2-800 RAM. ( Dynet )

eh ? AMD Board graphics for an Intel proccy ??


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 27, 2013)

2x512MB DDR1 400 Mhz.

My friends need to buy those from me how much i ask for them?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2013)

hiteshlastm said:


> Hey there, How much for a
> (1)   4 year old ( out of warranty )  Intel Quad core Q8300 ( 2.5 Ghz) great for overclocking
> (2)   4 year old ( out of warranty ) Intel basic Mobo ( DG41RQ )
> (3)   2X 2 gigs of DDR2-800 RAM. ( Dynet )
> ...



Hey, let me know once you put the RAM sticks up for sale.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 28, 2013)

hiteshlastm said:


> Hey there, How much for a
> (1)   4 year old ( out of warranty )  Intel Quad core Q8300 ( 2.5 Ghz) great for overclocking
> (2)   4 year old ( out of warranty ) Intel basic Mobo ( DG41RQ )
> (3)   2X 2 gigs of DDR2-800 RAM. ( Dynet )
> ...



Try to sell the MoBO and CPU separately. 
DG41RQ doesn't have overclocking features. The Buyer will not be able to utilize the overclocking potential of your C2Q.

The CPU should fetch ~4k easily.
And MoBO for around ~1.2 to 1.5k at max.
Ram should yield you around 800Rs/ Module.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ 4k for 4yr old Q8300? You must be sleeping while typing this.

Max 3k will be good deal. Pricing it around 4k means, you are greedy.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking to sell my 3-years old graphics card XFX HD5850 1 GB as I want a new one preferably HD 7870 2GB since I wish to play my games in 3D on my 51' plasma TV. 5850 is doing well at 720p with other settings at medium/low. Would like to bump up other settings at 720p since 1080p will reduce the frequency to 30 Hz.

What should be the price of selling this card?

Thanks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2013)

How old it is?


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey plz tell me what cost should i ask for DDR1 ram?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2013)

1GB @ 200~300 bucks


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 28, 2013)

akkies_2000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking to sell my graphics card XFX HD5850 1 GB as I want a new one preferably HD 7870 2GB since I wish to play my games in 3D on my 51' plasma TV. 5850 is doing well at 720p with other settings at medium/low. Would like to bump up other settings at 720p since 1080p will reduce the frequency to 30 Hz.
> 
> ...



I sold my 3 yrs old (warranty expired) Sapphire 5850 for 6K to a local shop dealer and in exchange got a Sapphire 7870 myself (16.5K).

I guess you should get the same if it is aged same and in perfect working condition.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2013)

Nokia E6-Bought in August 2011


----------



## akkies_2000 (Feb 28, 2013)

My card is also 3 years old (sorry forgot to mention that in my post). Oh, 6k is such a bad deal for a fantastic card like this. It beautifully handles 720p in 3D for Sleeping Dogs, GRFS, Alan Wake, NFS Most Wanted 2012). Far Cry 3 is pushing it too much in 3D otherwise it works wonderfully in 2D at 1080p.

Guess I should keep using it for some more time (atleast till I finish these games) and then sell it to someone known if its market worth is so low. Anybody aware of market price for a fresh unit of this card?

How is 7870's performance? From what I've read, it gives about 30% improvement in frame-rates. If that is true, I guess it would be good enough for my 3D needs.

Thanks a lot.



rakesh_ic said:


> I sold my 3 yrs old (warranty expired) Sapphire 5850 for 6K to a local shop dealer and in exchange got a Sapphire 7870 myself (16.5K).
> 
> I guess you should get the same if it is aged same and in perfect working condition.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 28, 2013)

no way you can get 6k for out of warranty 5850 .... max 5k as in warranty cards like 6850/460 sells for 6k

my friend is struggling to sell his 460 @5.5k


----------



## akkies_2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks. Will stick with 6k figure as and when I decide to sell in near future. Will check if somebody in known circle needs it.


----------



## logout20 (Mar 1, 2013)

how much for a hp probook 4530s 7 months old...5 months warranty left....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2013)

How much can I sell this Gaming Rig for:
Intel Core i5 3570k -14000,
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 -10500,
Sapphire 7850 2GB OC -13500,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5500,
Corsair GS600 -4500,
Corsair 400R -5000,
CM Hyper 212 Evo Cooler -2200,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -3200,
Asus 24B3ST DVDRW -1000,
CM 120mm RED LED 2 Fans -900.
TOTAL -60300.
I bought this Rig in May18th,2012 and have original Bill also.The prices given above are the present prices as of now(today). The Rig cost me 62000 then.All components have 3 years warranty except HDD which has 5 years warranty and RAM which has 10 years warranty.Anybody interested please PM me.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 2, 2013)

bssunil said:


> How much can I sell this Gaming Rig for:
> Intel Core i5 3570k -14000,
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4 -10500,
> Sapphire 7850 2GB OC -13500,
> ...



Why are you selling this rig?


----------



## A_ashish_A (Mar 3, 2013)

How much should I ask for 1 year old MSI gtx560 1gb graphic card?


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 3, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> How much should I ask for 1 year old MSI gtx560 1gb graphic card?



a friend sold his 8month old msi 560 for 7.5k locally so you can get the same


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 3, 2013)

WD Caviar SE 250GB 7200RPM desktop SATA II, purchased back in 2009. [might be out of warranty by now.]
Excellent condition w/o any issues. 
How much for it ??? Have considered selling it for around 1300rs local deal , .


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Nokia E6-Bought in August 2011



How much?


----------



## d3p (Mar 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> How much?



8-10k depending upon the current & selling Condition.



bssunil said:


> How much can I sell this Gaming Rig for:
> Intel Core i5 3570k -14000,
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4 -10500,
> Sapphire 7850 2GB OC -13500,
> ...



Processor : 12k
Motherboard : 9k
GPU : 11k
HDD : 5k easily
PSU : 4k
Cabinet : 4.5k
CPU Cooler : 1.8k
RAM : 2.5k-2.8k
OD : 0.8k

Though you got it for 60k, you can easily expect 80% of the total out of the above components if maintained good & along with the contents the components came with.

Rest everything is luck.


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 4, 2013)

d3p said:


> 8-10k depending upon the current & selling Condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that the Proccy and the HDD will fetch him that much. Off late, the prices have fallen for that i5 3570K and that of HDD's too.
The i5 3570K, is retailing at ~13.5K (if bought from a physical shop), and same is the case with the HDD prices too, which are retailing well below the 4.5K mark for a 1TB 7200 RPM drive, so, IMO, someone won't be willing to shell out that much for around 9 months old hardware.
So, I would suggest ~10-10.5K for that i5 3570K and ~4.4.5K for that 1TB WD Caviar Black


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

d3p said:


> *8-10k *depending upon the current & selling Condition.
> 
> 
> 
> .



So I should see it to shops or the China bazar type shops or in TDF?


----------



## d3p (Mar 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So I should see it to shops or the China bazar type shops or in TDF?



China bazaar will offer you less & might also offer you some chinese brands which might look better than Nokia E6. Don't go there to sell such stuffs.

TDF bazaar is a good place to keep the sale thread. All the best.


----------



## logout20 (Mar 4, 2013)

logout20 said:


> how much for a hp probook 4530s 7 months old...5 months warranty left....


quote


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 4, 2013)

Should I buy ideapad y480 laptop purchased from us and 2 months old? ? He's asking 44k for it and has no international. Warranty. 
Its i7 3610qm.

I am afraid about the warranty thing.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Should I buy ideapad y480 laptop purchased from us and 2 months old? ? He's asking 44k for it and has no international. Warranty.
> Its i7 3610qm.
> 
> I am afraid about the warranty thing.


I don't think that's a good idea-for such a hefty sum,you can easily get yourself a brand new feature packed laptop in India with warranty,so there's no need to compromise on reliability by buying a 2nd hand device.


----------



## vkl (Mar 4, 2013)

bssunil said:


> How much can I sell this Gaming Rig for:
> Intel Core i5 3570k -14000,
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4 -10500,
> Sapphire 7850 2GB OC -13500,
> ...






bavusani said:


> I don't know where to post this...but I want to sell my RIG bought in May18th,2012 for 61.5k for just 50k.I will be selling just the cabinet components.
> 
> The config contains:
> 
> ...



Gaming Rig under 65k 

bssunil,are you bavusani? completely same config..


----------



## spacescreamer (Mar 4, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 14R (N4110) Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 6GB/ 500GB/ Windows Home premium) 

9 Months old


How much will this config fetch, do lemme know pls guys


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2013)

spacescreamer said:


> Dell Inspiron 14R (N4110) Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 6GB/ 500GB/ Windows Home premium)
> 
> 9 Months old
> 
> ...



At least 18k to 20k.


----------



## spacescreamer (Mar 5, 2013)

^ Thanks m8 : )


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pls tell how much can I sell my PC for, bought in Feb 2012 :

AMD Quad 635 (2 yrs warranty left)
Gig 785G mobo
1 TB HDD Seagate (2 yrs warranty left)
4 GB Corsair 1600 mhz ram (8.6 yrs warranty left)
Corsair CX 450 smps (1.8 yrs warranty)
8400 GS Nividia Graphic card
15" HCL CRT Monitor
Bijli Cabinet
DVD RW LG
40 GB WD HDD

and pls also tell, if I add another 5-7K after selling the above, what can I get as new?


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Should I buy ideapad y480 laptop purchased from us and 2 months old? ? He's asking 44k for it and has no international. Warranty.
> Its i7 3610qm.
> 
> I am afraid about the warranty thing.


Absolutely No. You'll be stranded in case your laptop needs repairs. Rest, it's your will.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 5, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Absolutely No. You'll be stranded in case your laptop needs repairs. Rest, it's your will.



I am buying a new 1 now.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 7, 2013)

how much for sapphire 2yrs old without warranty 6990 2GB


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> how much for sapphire 2yrs old without warranty* 6990 2GB*




Is that a typo?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

6990 2GB? Original Price?



Skud said:


> Is that a typo?



What typo?


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2013)

IIRC 6990 was 4GB only.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ Yep it seems. No 2GB found. May be 6950?


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2013)

or 6970.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 7, 2013)

i was actually getting this card through a friend and he told me its 6990 2GB (will have to confirm now)

i would sell it after playing crysis 3 so thinking to get the rough idea for the price


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 7, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Pls tell how much can I sell my PC for, bought in Feb 2012 :
> 
> AMD Quad 635 (2 yrs warranty left)
> Gig 785G mobo
> ...



kya baat hai, no replies.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

12-13k max. If you just add new GPU, and new display you are good to go for next 1/2 years. Just get high end GPU


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 13, 2013)

Wouldn't get much for this, would I?

AMD Athlon ii x4 635 (Warranty till october)
Gigabyte 880GM UD2H (Not sure about warranty. Either it expired last year or its valid till october)
2*2 GB G. Skill Ripjaws 1333MHz (Not sure, I think its backed by lifetime warranty)


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 13, 2013)

check gigabyte warranty 

Check Warranty Status


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> Wouldn't get much for this, would I?
> 
> AMD Athlon ii x4 635 (Warranty till october)
> Gigabyte 880GM UD2H (Not sure about warranty. Either it expired last year or its valid till october)
> 2*2 GB G. Skill Ripjaws 1333MHz (Not sure, I think its backed by lifetime warranty)



8k is good deal. If you can sell it some of your friends who don't have any knowledge about tech stuff, you can sell it for 10k, saying that Quad Core, 4GB


----------



## koolent (Mar 13, 2013)

I have an MSI R6770-MD1GD5 and A Corsair CX430 v2.. I want to upgrade my system to a i5-3570K so as to go to about 4 GHz. 

The deal is that I want to sell the GPU and PSU and most-probably get a CX600 and a HD7850.

The PSU and GPU both are in warranty and just 6 months old, not even a scratch on anyone, So, what can be the price?

Plus I also have The Compaq CQ3070IL + 1GB of DDR2 RAM and I want to sell it..

So, anyone with the prices please


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Just price it for 70% of current market price because of the warranty and condition.


----------



## koolent (Mar 13, 2013)

Done sir, now talking about the CQ3070IL? What about that, its 4 yrs old btw  I upgraded the GPU and the PSU recently.

The Specs are:

C2D E7400 @ 3.2 GHz
OEM cooler
2 GB DDR2 @ 400 MHz
MSI MS-7525 (Boston)
Generic 180W power
Segate Barracuda 500 GB 7200 RPM
the Compaq Chassis
DVD Writer with Lightscribe X24


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2013)

koolent said:


> Done sir, now talking about the CQ3070IL? What about that, its 4 yrs old btw  I upgraded the GPU and the PSU recently.
> 
> The Specs are:
> 
> ...



7.5k max for the above mentioned


----------



## koolent (Mar 13, 2013)

well, what if I told you, my friend sold his AMD Phenom 12 year old  rig to the *computer wala in Rs. 10k.. Then, How much value do you think I might get? He didn't own a GPU, nothing!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ selling locally always will get you a good deal. But then it's upto the cosmetic condition etc. So locally max you can get is 10k.


----------



## koolent (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ well, I have it tally cleaned and shining like a minutes before bought ri.

Waxed it with automobile wax


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sry asking again. How much i sell 1 512mb 400mhz DDR1 RAM?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 14, 2013)

3.5 year OLD Western Digital SATA II 3.0Gbps, Out of warranty product.
Capacity : 250GB 
Speed : 7200RPM | 8MB Cache.
Its is perfect condition.

What should be reasonable price I should ask for iT ? 
I was thinking about 1300Rs.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2013)

^^ That's a good deal if you ask me. Nice pricing.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 14, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ That's a good deal if you ask me. Nice pricing.


Thanks , I posted it in Baazar section for Quick Sale.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2013)

I recently bought a used 1TB unde Warranty for 3.3k. Otherwise i would have taken your HDD w/o any question. Good luck for your sale.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 14, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I recently bought a used 1TB unde Warranty for 3.3k. Otherwise i would have taken your HDD w/o any question. Good luck for your sale.



Actually I have a 1TB WD 7200RPM 64MB Cache Caviar Green Under 3 Year warranty also , but I am planing to exchange it with a portable 1TB HDD.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 14, 2013)

koolent said:


> ^^ well, I have it tally cleaned and shining like a minutes before bought ri.
> 
> Waxed it with automobile wax




well, are u trying to sell it to #furious_gamer


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 18, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Sry asking again. How much i sell 1 512mb 400mhz DDR1 RAM?



Anyone?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Anyone?



300-400.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Selling a July 2008 Palit 8600GT 256Mb GDDR3 gfx card. How much can I expect?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 22, 2013)

1-1.5k.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2013)

^ Thanks!! Mo money!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 22, 2013)

I got a Logitech Z103 2.1 Multimedia Speakers which i bought for 1.2k 7 months ago. I am planning to putting it up for sale for 700INR. Do you think it's a good deal? Cosmetic condition is excellent.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 22, 2013)

^^^ shipping could be a deal breaker 
try olx/quiky for local deal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2013)

^ Wish I could help, but I'm not really well-versed with hardware prices. But I reckon at that price it should be a steal.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 22, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> ^^^ shipping could be a deal breaker
> try olx/quiky for local deal



I promised myself never to use olx/quickr. Mostly a$$holes. And going to sell it locally as shipping is PITA.


----------



## abishekram (Mar 26, 2013)

Guys, 
I have these following things. Please let me know what amount i can expect from this when i sell these. 

1. Asus P5GC-MX Motherboard
2. Intel Dual Core 1.8GHz processor
3. Samsung DVD Writer(where writer is gone. Only reads the disk. Should say as DVD reader  )
4. Local cabinet(Front U.S B ports gone and audio jack connection also gone)
5. 2 X 512MB DDR2 RAM

Thanks

Forgot to mention that it is like 4 yrs old CPU.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 28, 2013)

My PC Config is as follows. Its purchased in July 2007. Please let me know the expected sell price asap.
1. Intel 946 GZIS Motherboard
2. Intel C2D 1.8 ghz E4300 processor
3. Segate 160GB Hard drive
4. 2GB DDR2 ram[purchased around august 2009] + 1 gb DDR2 ram
5. LG DVD Writer
6. I ball cabinet with front USB & audio [audio ports not working]

Everthing is working fine. Posting from same config.


----------



## nseries73 (Mar 28, 2013)

What is the right price if I want to sell this components:

MOTHERBOARD - MSI 790 GX G65 (no warranty lapsed 3 months back)
RAM = 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Transcend (no warranty)
GRAPHIC CARD - PALIT NVIDIA 560 (got this replaced for palit 460SE last october, still 6 months warranty left on this)
PSU - CORSAIR GS 600 (Only 6 months old)
HDD - SEAGATE BARRACUDA 500GB SATA (9 months warranty left)
PROCESSOR - AMD PHENOM X4 945 QUAD CORE BLACK EDITION (no warranty lapsed 3 months back)

Not mentioning the purchase dates as not all components were purchased at the same time around, so I have mentioned the warranty left instead, hopefully that helps!!

Please give me an estimated price that I should get fairly by selling this components


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

Mobo + Proccy - 5k
RAM - 1k
FPU - 7k
PSU - 70% of current price
HDD - 2k max


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Selling off this iBall Cherry KB/Mouse Combo (PS2 keyboard, USB mouse) bought a couple of months ago:

iBall Cherry USB Mouse PS/2 Keyboard Combo - iBall: Flipkart.com

How much can I recover?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ 500-600 bucks if in good condition.


----------



## nseries73 (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Mobo + Proccy - 5k
> RAM - 1k
> FPU - 7k
> PSU - 70% of current price
> HDD - 2k max



hey is this quote for my pc??

MOTHERBOARD - MSI 790 GX G65 (no warranty lapsed 3 months back)
RAM = 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Transcend (no warranty)
GRAPHIC CARD - PALIT NVIDIA 560 (got this replaced for palit 460SE last october, still 6 months warranty left on this)
PSU - CORSAIR GS 600 (Only 6 months old, warranty 2.5 yrs left)
HDD - SEAGATE BARRACUDA 500GB SATA (9 months warranty left)
PROCESSOR - AMD PHENOM X4 945 QUAD CORE BLACK EDITION (no warranty lapsed 3 months back)


please reply


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

IT was for your.

Anyways I think you can get a bit more for that rig.

7k for mobo and processor
RAM 1k
GPU- 8k max
PSU- 3.5k max
HDD - 2.5k max


----------



## nseries73 (Mar 28, 2013)

MOTHERBOARD - MSI 790 GX G65 (no warranty lapsed 3 months back)
RAM - 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz Transcend (no warranty)
GRAPHIC CARD - PALIT NVIDIA 560 (got this replaced for palit 460SE last october, still 6 months warranty left on this)
PSU - CORSAIR GS 600 (Only 6 months old)
HDD - SEAGATE BARRACUDA 500GB SATA (9 months warranty left)
PROCESSOR - AMD PHENOM X4 945 QUAD CORE BLACK EDITION (no warranty lapsed 3 months back)

well do you know anywhere I can sell this cpu in kolkata, to a shop or 2nd hand buyers if you know any??



thetechfreak said:


> IT was for your.
> 
> Anyways I think you can get a bit more for that rig.
> 
> ...



MOTHERBOARD - MSI 790 GX G65 (no warranty lapsed 3 months back)
RAM - 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz Transcend (no warranty)
GRAPHIC CARD - PALIT NVIDIA 560 (got this replaced for palit 460SE last october, still 6 months warranty left on this)
PSU - CORSAIR GS 600 (Only 6 months old)
HDD - SEAGATE BARRACUDA 500GB SATA (9 months warranty left)
PROCESSOR - AMD PHENOM X4 945 QUAD CORE BLACK EDITION (no warranty lapsed 3 months back)

well do you know anywhere I can sell this cpu in kolkata, to a shop or 2nd hand buyers if you know any??


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

Post it in TE/E/TDF and you will get a buyer. I am very tempted to get the MOBO+CPU+RAM but can't buy as of now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ 500-600 bucks if in good condition.



It's in excellent condition. Thanks!


----------



## nseries73 (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Post it in TE/E/TDF and you will get a buyer. I am very tempted to get the MOBO+CPU+RAM but can't buy as of now.



what's TE/E/TDF didn't get that


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

TE - Tech Enclave Forum
E - Erodov Forum
TDF - Think Digit Forum


----------



## nseries73 (Mar 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> TE - Tech Enclave Forum
> E - Erodov Forum
> TDF - Think Digit Forum



ohk thnx


----------



## sandynator (Mar 28, 2013)

sandynator said:


> My PC Config is as follows. Its purchased in July 2007. Please let me know the expected sell price asap.
> 1. Intel 946 GZIS Motherboard
> 2. Intel C2D 1.8 ghz E4300 processor
> 3. Segate 160GB Hard drive
> ...



Anyone please help me with the prices.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ Max 4.5-5k for whole bundle.


----------



## abishekram (Mar 30, 2013)

abishekram said:


> Guys,
> I have these following things. Please let me know what amount i can expect from this when i sell these.
> 
> 1. Asus P5GC-MX Motherboard
> ...




Guys can you please let me know how much i can sell this. Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2013)

abishekram said:


> Guys can you please let me know how much i can sell this. Thanks



no hard drive?
The max you can get for it is 2.5k. so when you do advertise it ask a little more


----------



## warrior047 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Planning to sell of my system. Config as below:
Can some one pls post the prices I can expect?

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3000.0 MHz - AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
CPU Platform: Socket AM2
CPU Code Name: Windsor

Motherboard Model: ASUS M2N-VM DVI
Motherboard Chipset: nVidia nForce 630a (MCP68)

Memory Type: Transcend 2 GB DDR2-SDRAM 400.0 MHz (PC2-6400) (Model: JM800QLU-2G)
Drive Model: Seagate ST3250310AS - 250 GB
PSU 400W


----------



## bestpain (Mar 31, 2013)

how much should i get
lenovo 3000h series
pentium 4  3.2 ghz
motherboard unknown
256 mb ram,80 gb hdd,optical drive,240 watt power supply,600va ups,keyboard,mouse,17 inch crt lenovo,speaker


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2013)

warrior047 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Planning to sell of my system. Config as below:
> Can some one pls post the prices I can expect?
> ...


3.5k to 4k


bestpain said:


> how much should i get
> lenovo 3000h series
> pentium 4  3.2 ghz
> motherboard unknown
> 256 mb ram,80 gb hdd,optical drive,240 watt power supply,600va ups,keyboard,mouse,17 inch crt lenovo,speaker



3k max for the whole PC.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to sell my Laptop. Specifications:

1. CPU: INTEL CORE 2 DUO T5670 @1.8GHz 
2. GPU: 128MB NVIDIA GEFORCE 8400M GS
3. MEMORY: 2GB RAM
4. HARD DISK CAPACITY: 160 GB SATA @5400 RPM
5. OPERATING SYSTEM: WINDOWS VISTA HOME BASIC 32-BIT (OEM WITH DVD)
6. BATTERY REPLACED ON FEB, 2012 WITH ANOTHER ORIGINAL DELL BATTERY
7. LAPTOP PURCHASE DATE: JUNE,2008 THEREFORE NO WARRANTY LEFT.
8. LAPTOP HAS HAD A HISTORY OF GRAPHIC ISSUES, HAVE REPLACED THE MOTHERBOARD, LCD, DVD WRITER, CHARGER. ALL WHEN IT WAS UNDER WARRANTY. 
9. YOU CAN'T RUN WINDOWS AERO FEATURE FOR LONG. 

MODEL: DELL VOSTRO 1400


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I want to sell my Laptop. Specifications:
> 
> 1. CPU: INTEL CORE 2 DUO T5670 @1.8GHz
> 2. GPU: 128MB NVIDIA GEFORCE 8400M GS
> ...



Less than 10k, along with the above mentioned problems.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 2, 2013)

iChaitanya seems to have sobered down


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Less than 10k, along with the above mentioned problems.



how much exact? are you willing to take it?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I want to sell my Laptop. Specifications:
> 
> 1. CPU: INTEL CORE 2 DUO T5670 @1.8GHz
> 2. GPU: 128MB NVIDIA GEFORCE 8400M GS
> ...



Are you giving Ashes 2009 for free with it?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

MSI 6850 Cyclone OC/PE Edition ~1.5 yrs warranty left. Had bought it for 10K


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> how much exact? are you willing to take it?



no dude, thanks for the offer. I already have another laptop with Pentium Dual core & gets my job done when i require it the most.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Are you giving Ashes 2009 for free with it?


That was epic!


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> MSI 6850 Cyclone OC/PE Edition ~1.5 yrs warranty left. Had bought it for 10K



5k - 7k max


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> no dude, thanks for the offer. I already have another laptop with Pentium Dual core & gets my job done when i require it the most.



if i fill up the 160 GB with WHATEVER ONE WANTS  then will it be purchased at 12k?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Are you giving Ashes 2009 for free with it?



What? you want the game ??


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> 5k - 7k max



I was wondering if to sell it and buy a 7870 or 7950 based card.  I currently don't have any problem with the card, but its difficult to run BF3 at 1080p Ultra.  I can wait for another 6-12 months .. no issues, but for future I would like to upgrade to a 120hz monitor (may be 3D) at resolutions higher than 1080p


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2013)

6k will be good deal...  RCuber, can give you 4850+Cash for this...


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> if i fill up the 160 GB with WHATEVER ONE WANTS  then will it be purchased at 12k?
> 
> What? you want the game ??



Well its upto the buyer. Post a Sale thread in the bazaar section & wait for buyers.



RCuber said:


> I was wondering if to sell it and buy a 7870 or 7950 based card.  I currently don't have any problem with the card, but its difficult to run BF3 at 1080p Ultra.  I can wait for another 6-12 months .. no issues, but for future I would like to upgrade to a 120hz monitor (may be 3D) at resolutions higher than 1080p



I can understand, but problem is most the 7 Generation cards are going cheap day by day. BTW, don't stick to AMD, if you are planning to use 3D monitor. AMD's driver are not so mature to handle 3D gaming.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 6k will be good deal...  RCuber, can give you 4850+Cash for this...


my room is already hot.. dont want to increase the temperature 



d3p said:


> I can understand, but problem is most the 7 Generation cards are going cheap day by day. BTW, don't stick to AMD, if you are planning to use 3D monitor. AMD's driver are not so mature to handle 3D gaming.



ill give it a few months to think about it. may be 8xxx/7xx series will come out by then


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

Reported for being offtopic..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 2, 2013)

Head over to Chit-Chat for offtopic discussions.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2013)

How much can I realistically expect for a 2011 Canon A3200 IS camera? I got it for 8.5K back then but I guess the last price on Flipkart (before they stopped production) was 5695.

Canon PowerShot A 3200 IS Point & Shoot - Canon: Flipkart.com


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

^^ 3-3.5k at max. 4k for a noob  
yep, a 2yr old, P&S, will get you only this much.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2013)

^ Yeah, I have two offers for 3K. Just needed to confirm if I should go for it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

^^ Go for it and with that money purchase Bioshock Infinite, RE6 and start playing...


----------



## funfex (Apr 5, 2013)

How Much can i get for my 
Cooler Master CMP 350 Case (without PSU)
Asrock 990FX extreme 3 Mobo
Both are less then 2months old


----------



## Revolution (Apr 5, 2013)

XFX 9600GT 1GB DDR3(no external power required)
Bought more than 2 years ago @7.5K.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2013)

Revolution said:


> XFX 9600GT 1GB DDR3(no external power required)
> Bought more than 2 years ago @7.5K.



Rs.2000 max.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

Revolution said:


> XFX 9600GT 1GB DDR3(no external power required)
> Bought more than 2 years ago @7.5K.



1.5k max.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2013)

My Config for sale:

Intel Core i5 3570k,
Asrock Z77 Extreme4,
WD Caviar Black 1TB,
Sapphire HD7850 2GB,
Corsair GS600,
Corsair 400R,
CM Hyper 212 Evo Cooler,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz,
Asus 24B3ST DVD-RW,
CM 120mm RED LED Fans.

 If anybody is interested in buying my Rig as a whole I can give for a sensible price. Please PM me asap. OK.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Apr 7, 2013)

How much for a 2yr old iPod nano 5G 16 GB in good condition ?


----------



## doom (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to know how much can I get for my htc one V.

I bought the handset last year in june, it has been to the company many times for repairing in the past 6-8 months, so after long heated discussions on the phone with the htc service center, they have finally decided to replace it with a new one. I am going to get it soon.

This is all I am interested in selling.

1.Almost new Headphone(The htc ones with beats audio) in really good condition. Used them like 5-6 times only.
2.USB adapter(HTC)
3.Data cable(HTC, this also got changed with a brand new one recently)
4. A caspade back cover(not the plastic one but the hard one)
5. The totally new handset


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

How much do you think one can get for a [8/10] Motorola Atrix 4g with a Charger , 3 Spare batteries and a Battery Charger ?? Its around an year old with Zero warranty applicable. Has no flaws of any sort.And battery life is excellent.
 It doesn't have Official JellyBean/ICs , so looking forward to buy a Pantech burst , etc.

I was expecting around 9-9.5K . What do you say ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

9k with 3 spare batteries is good deal. But better you sell the phone with 1 spare battery, and try to sell the rest of batteries separately.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 9k with 3 spare batteries is good deal. But better you sell the phone with 1 spare battery, and try to sell the rest of batteries separately.



TBH , The 3 spare batteries are chinese , [or say not original but not substandard quality as well.] One of them works good , close to the original one , but the rest two are sort of used up and don't last more than day. 
I will try to post it in TE , E and TDF and see if they get sold for around 10k total.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

10k total.....   Greedy...


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 10k total.....   Greedy...


You just now fueled it up . Didn't ya ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

9k with three spare chinese batteries is good deal.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 9k with three spare chinese batteries is good deal.


Ha Ha , there you Go. 

I'll price it at 9.5k , cause I know people always come up with negotiations these days. [ Source : I have sold lots of items previous month at E.] ( Say I sold off Desktop PC/Laptop/Cellphones/accesories etc..etc.)


----------



## Tarun (Apr 9, 2013)

how much for my GTS 450 ???


----------



## doom (Apr 10, 2013)

doom said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know how much can I get for my htc one V.
> 
> I bought the handset last year in june, it has been to the company many times for repairing in the past 6-8 months, so after long heated discussions on the phone with the htc service center, they have finally decided to replace it with a new one. I am going to get it soon.
> 
> ...



Bump...I was thinking around 11-12k.

It has around 2 months of warranty left.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 11, 2013)

*URGENT   *Is msi 8400GS 1 GB priced okay for 750?


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *URGENT   *Is msi 8400GS 1 GB priced okay for 750?



I sold a Zotac 8400GS 512MB for 550 , Shipped. A month ago.


----------



## funfex (Apr 13, 2013)

funfex said:


> How Much can i get for my
> Cooler Master CMP 350 Case (without PSU)
> Asrock 990FX extreme 3 Mobo
> Both are less then 2months old



Any1??? Atleast the Motherboard???? Need 2 Sell em quick


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *URGENT   *Is msi 8400GS 1 GB priced okay for 750?


you buying or selling?

if buying, overpriced.
if selling, just fine.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *URGENT   *Is msi 8400GS 1 GB priced okay for 750?


Rs.500


funfex said:


> Any1??? Atleast the Motherboard???? Need 2 Sell em quick


Sell it at 70% of the price you bought.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a stick of Hynix 512MB DDR2 RAM from my old PC.How much will i get for it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2013)

Id say ~350-400


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Id say ~350-400



can i get the same for 512 mb ddr2 ram by zion


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can i get the same for 512 mb ddr2 ram by zion


You may try. Don't settle for less than Rs.250 though. Its the bare minimum.


----------



## RohanM (Apr 13, 2013)

hey guys how much for my system (Only CPU)?? 

Processor - Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 - 2.5 Ghz
Asus P5KPL-AM/PS Mobo
4 GB Transcend 800 MHZ DDR 2 Ram (2+2)
WD 320 GB 7200 RPM HDD (Cavier Blue)
Palit Nvidia Gforce GT 9400 1 GB Graphics card.
Intex 500 watt PSU
I-Ball Grabit Cabinet.

Awaiting ur responses.
Thanks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 13, 2013)

10k max you can get. Try to sell it to your friends, you may get more than that..


----------



## RohanM (Apr 13, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 10k max you can get. Try to sell it to your friends, you may get more than that..



only 10k 

I was expecting 15k as it's a quad core & with help of any good gpu like HD 7770 it will rock. the there is no single game that will lag on my quad ( if paired with a good gpu)


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 13, 2013)

^^ Older gen Quad Core with high power consumption. And u know that. Anyways, thats why i suggest sell it locally, you can get till 13-15k, if you can tell a guy it is Quad Core and 1GB graphics card....


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 13, 2013)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> Hey guys,
> can you please give me an estimate of this system's price? It's 3 years old but the graphics card and the SMPS are newer. I'm planning to sell it off. I've got a few interested people but I can't decide on its price. Here's the config:
> 
> 
> ...



11 k should be ideal


----------



## maknom66 (Apr 14, 2013)

what abt these ??

AMD phenom IIX4 955 black edition 
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P
corsair 4gb ddr3 1333 ram
zebronics platinum series 600w PSU
MSI gtx460 twin frozr II
Hitachi 160 GB hard disk 7200rpm
LG flatron W1942S monitor
Creative SBS A35 Desktop Speakers
LG keyboard
and HP 3 Button Optical USB 2.0 Mouse


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

maknom66 said:


> what abt these ??
> 
> AMD phenom IIX4 955 black edition
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P
> ...


atleast 15k. But try to sell for 20k


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2013)

id go for 18-19k .. considering it is a fully functional low-mid range gaming rig
Just clean it out a bit and add some free goodies


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2013)

maknom66 said:


> what abt these ??
> 
> AMD phenom IIX4 955 black edition
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P
> ...



I am ready to take the Proccy+mobo+RAM. Just PM me..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 20, 2013)

How much should I expect for a Blackberry Torch and another Blackberry Curve (bought sometime in mid-2012, have bills, not sure about the box)? Decent cosmetic condition (8/10), perfect working condition.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2013)

Can I sell my anime backup DVD's?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 24, 2013)

Guys, how much for a Note - II, with all box and all accessories and bill, white flip cover and 9 months warranty remaining?


----------



## cooldude94 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey guys how much can i get for hp pavillion dv6-6154tx laptop bought in march 2012
specs-
2nd gen intel i5 proc
750gb hard disk
15.6 inch 1366*768 display
amd 6490m 1gb gddr5 graphics card
orignal win 7
4gb ram
fingerprint sensor
beats speaker
usb 3,hdmi,vga port etc
in good condition
HP Pavilion DV6-6154TX Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 28, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Guys, how much for a Note - II, with all box and all accessories and bill, white flip cover and 9 months warranty remaining?



Anyone?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

Pentium P4 2.4 GHz (runs at 1.8 due to mobo restriction)+original intel heatsink+fan
ECS p4vmm2 Mobo
Seagate 40 GB HDD
128 MB +256 MB(dell) = 384 MB Ram
DFE-520TX 10/100M PCI ADAPTER
5.1 channel Sound card (forgot the model)
Generic Case
Frontech 500 Watt PSU

Samsung Syncmaster793s Monitor (17 inch CRT)

whole machine is working properly, is clean(hardware wise) and working on WIN XP sp2 32bit


how much can i get ??

+ 15 movies and some songs.. hahaha

may add a few more movies, 
and many useful Software (Chrome, Picasa, Ms office, Format Factory,etc) installed (no bloatware) (all can be uninstalled)


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 2, 2013)

^ Keep it with yourself.




cooldude94 said:


> Hey guys how much can i get for hp pavillion dv6-6154tx laptop bought in march 2012
> specs-
> 2nd gen intel i5 proc
> 750gb hard disk
> ...



20-25k.



arsenalfan001 said:


> Anyone?



30k should be fine I guess.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

^^ got that reply from many guys, but i have got no use for that.. previously, when i posted it here, i got the same reply, but i want to get rid of it..

and i was suggested to be donated to someone.... 
i'm no good donor..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2013)

@mastercool8695 If anyone does agree to purchase I don't think you will get above 1.5k for whole rig.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

i'm happy even with that +.5 if someone is buying..
its all ok working condition can fetch money, otherwise i know its a room heater..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> i'm happy even with that +.5 if someone is buying..
> its all ok working condition can fetch money, otherwise i know its a room heater..



Speak to local Internet cafe owners, see if they would like another machine on the cheap.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

no.. 
already tried that..
they have 4~5 i3's with 4 gb rams lying around..
they say.. sell it to "kabadiwalla"

and the kabadi's offer not more that 500

kinda offtopic :


Spoiler



anybody has a link to casing for a pata harddisk to form a external USB drive..???


----------



## maknom66 (May 2, 2013)

i've got a canon pixma mx308 printer for sale, one year old


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2013)

NZXT Black Phantom 410 for sale bought on 11,April,2013 from theitwares.com
How much can I sell this for ?....


----------



## rock2702 (May 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> NZXT Black Phantom 410 for sale bought on 11,April,2013 from theitwares.com
> How much can I sell this for ?....



First of all why do you want to sell? 
5k shipped would be the right price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> First of all why do you want to sell?
> 5k shipped would be the right price.



I didn't like its design and I bought it for 6700 (shipped) from theitwares.com

I posted in the Bazaar Section for 6000+300 Shipping via FedEx or Blue Dart.


----------



## rouble (May 4, 2013)

Guys, I have a brand new, never opened, never used box packed HTC One X+ black model with me which I got as a gift but not intend to use.
So what can I do according to you, sell here or to some dealer outside.I am new to both the things.Never ever sold anything.


----------



## rock2702 (May 4, 2013)

rouble said:


> Guys, I have a brand new, never opened, never used box packed HTC One X+ black model with me which I got as a gift but not intend to use.
> So what can I do according to you, sell here or to some dealer outside.I am new to both the things.Never ever sold anything.



The 32gb model? List it on different forums.You can sell.it for a good price.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2013)

rouble said:


> Guys, I have a brand new, never opened, never used box packed HTC One X+ black model with me which I got as a gift but not intend to use.
> So what can I do according to you, sell here or to some dealer outside.I am new to both the things.Never ever sold anything.



When did you buy it ? Is there z bill available too ? I'll say around 22k would be  fine price.


----------



## rouble (May 4, 2013)

@rock2702 No it's a 64gb model, yeah will see what I can do.The problem is my exams which will start from 17th of this month, so hardly any time left but on the other hand I have to sell it before exams only because already HTC reduced the price of this phone by 10k last month so can't risk it now.Such a Dilemma!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2013)

On flipkart, its about 30k and out of stock. HTC S728E One X+ - Buy HTC S728E One X+ Online at Best Prices in India - HTC: Flipkart.com
Locally it should be about 27-28k.
So, you could sell it for 24-25k if you had the bill.


----------



## rouble (May 5, 2013)

@thetechfreak Why wud I sell it for 22k man.It's not a used one, And I have the bill too..bill is dated 29-4-2013, so full warranty is left.
@Luffy Infact it's out of stock everywhere except ebay.After the price cut it sold quite quick..
It's just the best in this price range.You can't beat it.I mean look at the reviews.

Now tell me if I sell it on ebay, and if I list it for like 29k then how much can I expect after courier and other charges.
I don't have any clue how ebay works, so plz enlighten me someone..


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 6, 2013)

How much can i *BUY *this for ps3 320GB + move kit + games like DIRT 3 , SPORTS CHAMPIONS 2 , JUST DANCE 4 & MEDIVIAL MOVES including shipping with warranty uptill 19/12/13.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> How much should I expect for a Blackberry Torch and another Blackberry Curve (bought sometime in mid-2012, have bills, not sure about the box)? Decent cosmetic condition (8/10), perfect working condition.



Anyone?? Help!


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 6, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> How much can i *BUY *this for ps3 320GB + move kit + games like DIRT 3 , SPORTS CHAMPIONS 2 , JUST DANCE 4 & MEDIVIAL MOVES including shipping with warranty uptill 19/12/13.



Any help on this??


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 6, 2013)

it should be "SELL" ?? since this is not a thread for Buying Price Queries ..


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> it should be "SELL" ?? since this is not a thread for Buying Price Queries ..



Brother, you can tell me the sale price that is reasonable for both parties if that's what you can manage 

Sighh..

PS:: Help if you can, otherwise don't even bother to reply.


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2013)

How much can i expect from CM HAF 932 Cabinet ?? Zero Scratches & 9/10 Condition ??

Also for the below junk.

Nokia E7-00 2 yrs old with boxed accessories [8/10 condition].

DLINK ADSL2+ 300 Dual Modem + Router one month old with boxed accessories [10/10 condition]

Nokia 5233 3yrs old barely Used with Boxed accessories [9/10condition]


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> how much can i *buy *this for ps3 320gb + move kit + games like dirt 3 , sports champions 2 , just dance 4 & medivial moves including shipping with warranty uptill 19/12/13.



 bumpp...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2013)

Around 10k to 12k sounds fair enough to me IMO.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2013)

How much for HP Pavilion dv5 1106AX bought in 2009?


----------



## MegaMind (May 8, 2013)

How much i can shell out on these,

Asus Crosshair IV Formula - 2.11 years old / 1 month warranty remaining
Phenom II X4 955BE - 1 yr old / 1 yr warranty remaining
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 - 5 months old / 2 yr & 7 months warranty remaining
XFX 9800GT 512MB - 3.6 yrs old / no warranty remaining
NZXT Gamma - 2 yrs old / no warranty remaining

All products working flawlessly..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 8, 2013)

Mobo+Proccy i will take for 6.5k (I mean yes i will....)

HDD - 3.2k
GPU - 2k
NZXT Gamma - 2.5k


----------



## MegaMind (May 8, 2013)

Only 6.5K for the combo?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 8, 2013)

^^ Yep. That too because of proccy got some warranty left. If you want to get some big profit, sell it to your noob friends or local dealer. Give it a try and see. But i would like to have them.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2013)

^isn't it too less?

@megamind- which chipset it is?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 8, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^isn't it too less?
> 
> @megamind- which chipset it is?



Go check TE. You will understand why i quote that price.


----------



## MegaMind (May 8, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> @megamind- which chipset it is?



Its AMD 890FX

Asus Crosshair IV Formula


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Go check TE. You will understand why i quote that price.



If you can tell that here as i'm on mobile.


----------



## MegaMind (May 9, 2013)

Also how much for my,
Altec Lansing VS4121 - 3.4 yrs old - perfect condition 
cooler master silent pro M600 - 3.2 yrs old - 1.10 yrs warr. remaining...


----------



## kartikoli (May 11, 2013)

How much for *New *AT&T *locked *optimus e 970


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2013)

Urgent: how much for HP Pavilion dv5 1106AX bought in 2009?

And for this: 
Intel E6600
LGA 775 mobo
2 GB DDR3 ram
500 Gb HDD
Logitech mk200 keyboard.

All purchased less than 1 year ago. Will 6000 be fine?


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

for the components if the HDD is still under warranty or else 5K .. as for the laptop 10k is good enough.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> How much should I expect for a Blackberry Torch and another Blackberry Curve (bought sometime in mid-2012, have bills, not sure about the box)? Decent cosmetic condition (8/10), perfect working condition.



Anyone??? HAAAALP!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Anyone??? HAAAALP!!



BB phones are not much in demand these days. Try to sell it at 40% to 50% of original price.


----------



## Sparky19 (May 22, 2013)

For how much can i sell these 2 for -

(1) Sony Xperia mini pro(sk17) 9 months old.

(2) BB Playbook 16gb 1.2 years old.

Both of them are in excellent condition.


----------



## harsh1387 (May 23, 2013)

How much can i sell my BB Torch 2 9810 for? 
Its 1 year 4 months old but in excellent condition.


----------



## TigerHeart (May 23, 2013)

How much for Canon Powershot SX 150IS purchased a year back. in very good condition.


----------



## d3p (May 24, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Also how much for my,
> Altec Lansing VS4121 - 3.4 yrs old - perfect condition
> cooler master silent pro M600 - 3.2 yrs old - 1.10 yrs warr. remaining...



sell both of them locally, atleast you can save a lot in terms of shipping.

Altec Lansing VS4121 - 1.5k [Depending on the condition]

CM Silent Pro M600 - 2-2.5k [easily]


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 25, 2013)

Some old stuff I had, wanted to sell it at 10K but people think price is too high. PC is almost 5yr old.

C2D E4500 2.2Ghz
Intel D945GCNL
2x 1GB DDR2 Transcend RAM(Dual channel)
MSI R3650 T2D512 OC Edition (512MB DDR3)
160GB Seagate HDD 8MB Buffer
LG DVD-ROM
Circle SMPS 450W (sleeved cable)
iBall Cabinet
Keyboard+ Logitech Mouse

Had posted this earlier also but that was a year ago.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2013)

^^
Around 4k to 5k seems fair for it.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 25, 2013)

Samsung Np550p5c-s02in with 1 year warranty


----------



## Vishw (May 25, 2013)

18 month old Nikon Coolpix S8200. In excellent condition.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

^^ 8k should be appropriate ...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Samsung Np550p5c-s02in with 1 year warranty


Folks?


----------



## kartikoli (May 29, 2013)

how much for a month old karbonn titanium S5


----------



## avtar2008 (May 29, 2013)

how much i will get for intel i5 760 and intel dh55hc mobo. purchased on 28feb 2011,under warranty and purchase invoice is available. Have everything that comes with it. I expect around 10k for both.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 29, 2013)

avtar2008 said:


> how much i will get for intel i5 760 and intel dh55hc mobo. purchased on 28feb 2011,under warranty and purchase invoice is available. Have everything that comes with it. I expect around 10k for both.


~8k .....


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 30, 2013)

HP DV6-6140TX
Specs:
i7 - 2637QM
8GB DDR3
500GB HD
1GB DDR5 6770M
Little more than 18 months, in perfect condition.
What should be the expected price for this [I think between 30-35k]?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

^^
Around 30k is fair enough IMO


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 1, 2013)

HP DV6-6121TX
Specs:
i7 - 2630QM
12GB DDR3
640GB HD
Radeon HD6770M 2GB DDR5 900/1040MHz @1.1V
21months old, in superb scratchless condition,No issues whatsoever
Warranty+ADP valid till Sept 2015

What should be the expected price for this??
Is the asking price of 42k too much,considering the fact that you are getting 2 year complete cover on this??Plus the battery is brand new!!


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Cost for a sapphire ati hd4500. Never overclocked and 2-2.5 years old.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2013)

~Rs 700-800
Even old HD 4850 sell for 1.5k


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 1, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> HP DV6-6121TX
> Specs:
> i7 - 2630QM
> 12GB DDR3
> ...



Any idea guys??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

Samsung Np550p5c-s02in with 1 year warranty
Bought for 56k, Whats the expected price?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 1, 2013)

~45k  accordin to me if warranty is intact

Please replly to my query-post no-1166


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 3, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> HP DV6-6121TX
> Specs:
> i7 - 2630QM
> 12GB DDR3
> ...



Any help??


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 3, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> HP DV6-6121TX
> Specs:
> i7 - 2630QM
> 12GB DDR3
> ...



i sold my 3rd gen i5 lappy @25k so expect 30k as you have good amount of warranty left (sep 2015)
haswell have just launched and your machine will be 2 generation old in no time so sell it fast and best of luck


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jun 4, 2013)

How much can I get for one Sapphire Vapor-X HD6850 775MHz bought on 4th July 2012, with invoice, never overclocked, in perfectly good condition. Urgent.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2013)

~5k is a good price


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ Dude, you seriously gotta be joking here.. 5k is too low. I mean it can pretty much outright beat a 8000 rupees 7770. Shouldn't something around 7.5-8k be more appropriate?


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2013)

7.5/8k is good enough as the card still has warranty left.


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> 7.5/8k is good enough as the card still has warranty left.



i disagree 5~6k max as i have seen many 6850 sells for 6k around an yr back (infact sold mine for 6k)
560Ti sells for 8~8.5k


----------



## varun004 (Jun 4, 2013)

how much can i sell my benq 24 inch XL2420T 120 hz 3d monitor bought for 23k has 2 and half year warranty left on it ?

i have a mechanical keyboard from thermaltake ttesports meka G bought it for 5.5 k has 16 month warranty left. How much can i expect for it ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2013)

20K for the monitor and 4.5K for the KB seem fair enough.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> 7.5/8k is good enough as the card still has warranty left.



A new HD 6850 was available for 8K before it dissapeared.. how do you expect  someone to buy a second hand card for that price ?



kartikoli said:


> i disagree 5~6k max as i have seen many 6850 sells for 6k around an yr back (infact sold mine for 6k)
> 560Ti sells for 8~8.5k



exactly



toad_frog09 said:


> ^^ Dude, you seriously gotta be joking here.. 5k is too low. I mean it can pretty much outright beat a 8000 rupees 7770. Shouldn't something around 7.5-8k be more appropriate?



read what i said above
try to sell it for 6.5k


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> A new HD 6850 was available for 8K before it dissapeared.. how do you expect  someone to buy a second hand card for that price ?
> exactly
> read what i said above
> try to sell it for 6.5k



Thanks for the valuable insights. I have listed the card on ebay.in over here, with bidding cost starting at rupees (drumroll please) 7500.
Surprisingly, I got a first bid in first few hours of listing, and hopefully, I'll get some more.
And before you start bashing on the bidder and calling him names for "buying a overpriced product", I would like to say that not all of us have the luxury to buy second-hand stuff at low costs. Sure if you live in Mumbai or Delhi or any other metro city, you would find lot of people selling stuff cheaply offline, but its not same for people who live in far off places where even getting a product first hand is quite an headache. I know because I am one of 'those people'.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2013)

toad_frog09 said:


> Thanks for the valuable insights. I have listed the card on ebay.in over here, with bidding cost starting at rupees (drumroll please) 7500.
> Surprisingly, I got a first bid in first few hours of listing, and hopefully, I'll get some more.
> And before you start bashing on the bidder and calling him names for "buying a overpriced product", I would like to say that not all of us have the luxury to buy second-hand stuff at low costs. Sure if you live in Mumbai or Delhi or any other metro city, you would find lot of people selling stuff cheaply offline, but its not same for people who live in far off places where even getting a product first hand is quite an headache. I know because I am one of 'those people'.


exactly. I am also one of those people. It almost took a month to purchase my whole pc that too after lots of travels to the shop. It is really a headache in remote areas.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 14, 2013)

How much for my year old Samsung I9000 Galaxy S? Condition 7/10


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ 5-6k max.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 14, 2013)

^Thanks


----------



## quad_core (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello Members,


I am posting this on behalf of my friend. He is going to buy a new gaming rig, but he wants to sell his old components.  So for how much can he sell the following stuff for :

Intel Q6600 Quad Core 2.4 Ghz 
2 GB RAM 
Intel DG33FB 
Circle Cabinet + Cooler Master 600W PSU(Extreme Power Plus)
Palit Geforce GTX 260 SP 216 Sonic Edition (896Mb I think)
Viewsonic VA2226w 22" LCD

Thanks

Quad_Core


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

12-13k. Try sell locally to a friend, so you can get upto 15k.


----------



## quad_core (Jun 15, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 12-13k. Try sell locally to a friend, so you can get upto 15k.



Thanks a lot furious_gamer .. A local shop keeper here offered him 8.5K  for the full system.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ Problem with the shopkeepers. They want to make some money too. BTW How old it is? If it is too old then getting 12k also is a big deal....


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jun 23, 2013)

Intel e2140 5 years old good working condition.
Gigabyte motherboard
1gb ddr2 ram.

All in good working condition currently using them.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2013)

5-6k is a good deal


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> 5-6k is a good deal



Can you state the expected price of individual parts and the model of mobo is 945GCM-S2L


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 25, 2013)

^^ Getting 5-6k for that is very difficult. I'd say 3-4k since a much faster G2010 + cheap mobo + 2gb DDR3 costs 7.5k.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2013)

3K is fair enough for Nighthawk12's trio.


----------



## saz (Jun 25, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Intel e2140 5 years old good working condition.
> Gigabyte motherboard
> 1gb ddr2 ram.
> 
> All in good working condition currently using them.


I sold the same (CPU+Mobo+RAM) config around 2 yrs back for 5.5k....you can refer to #3 of this thread itself at page 1


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2013)

For selling cellphones you can checkout sahivalue.com haven't tried it but they claim to give you direct cash


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2013)

Also guys checkout my siggy  n tell me how much should I get for the mobo + proccy + RAM


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2013)

4-4.5k I think.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 29, 2013)

I wanna sell my perfectly fine working Zotac GTX 670 AMP gfx card. Also have the 5yr warranty with it....how much can i expect for it? Anyone here interested in buying from me?


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 29, 2013)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> I wanna sell my perfectly fine working Zotac GTX 670 AMP gfx card. Also have the 5yr warranty with it....how much can i expect for it? Anyone here interested in buying from me?



You can sell it for 23k+shipping.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 29, 2013)

How much can I sell non- functioning acer aspire 4720z (mobo dead)

Are there any exchange offers?
I want to buy a new laptop which is SCRATCHPROOF/RUGGED


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2013)

very hard to sell non functioning Lappys dude..
If it was to be sold for a certain price, substract 10-12k from it (for mobo repair)


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> very hard to sell non functioning Lappys dude..
> If it was to be sold for a certain price, substract 10-12k from it (for mobo repair)



Y laptop mobo costly???
Omg for that laptop mobo I could get a CPU+ram+mobo+cabinet for. Desktop


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2013)

For majourity of laptops, it costs a lot.. My old Dell died on me and it would have cost me 10 k for their mobo replacement.. 
But, if your laptop is not very old, i think itll be somewhat cheaper because of availability of mobo


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> For majourity of laptops, it costs a lot.. My old Dell died on me and it would have cost me 10 k for their mobo replacement..
> But, if your laptop is 1-2 year old, i think itll be somewhat cheaper because of availability of mobo



It's 5+years old I think...
I will reuse the HDD, ODD,
Is there any way I can reuse the laptop display, camera, Bluetooth module,Wi-Fi module?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2013)

No idea,  you might.. Search for online tutorials about it ... I Think you might find a use for it's camera, bt module and wifi module


----------



## mrcool63 (Jul 1, 2013)

any value for micromax a57(super ninja 3) phone 6 months old? with all accesories and bill.. working well


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

3.5k is good enough.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 2, 2013)

Planning to sell my gaming system:

PHENOM II X4 + GIGABYTE GA 88 GMA UD 2H 
Seagate HDD 500GB Sata 
DDR-3 CORSAIR x2 
HD 6850 
BENQ 2220 HD 
COOLER MASTER CABINET 
COOLER MASTER SMPS 500W
Additional Heatsink

How much should I expect if I sell it online/ offline? 

Also, which are the best places to sell it online, or offline (I stay in South Delhi).

I want to sell it and buy a laptop.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ 16k if you sell it online. Try to sell it to local dealer. May get little bit more.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ 16k if you sell it online. Try to sell it to local dealer. May get little bit more.



Thanks - seems like a fair estimate. Any Delhi members know any local dealer please send me a PM, will be grateful.

I read some posts above where eBay bids were good, maybe I'll try that also.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2013)

maxtor said:


> Planning to sell my gaming system:
> 
> PHENOM II X4 + GIGABYTE GA 88 GMA UD 2H
> Seagate HDD 500GB Sata
> ...



id say atleast 20k.. if u can bargain..  you may get slightly more..It depends upon how old it is thio


----------



## saz (Jul 2, 2013)

How much for Gigabyte GA-880G-UD3H motherboard?


----------



## maxtor (Jul 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> id say atleast 20k.. if u can bargain..  you may get slightly more..It depends upon how old it is thio



20k is good for my needs and I will part with it - it's a great system, very less used since I have used it almost always for work. Which is why I need a laptop since I keep moving around. Less time for gaming .

Let me scout around for buyers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2013)

saz said:


> How much for Gigabyte GA-880G-UD3H motherboard?



how old/new is it? Purchase date?


----------



## maxtor (Jul 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> how old/new is it? Purchase date?



April 2011, but as good as new due to low usage. I use another laptop more since I move around.


----------



## saz (Jul 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> how old/new is it? Purchase date?


26th March 2011, so it still has ~10 months warranty.


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 6, 2013)

how much for FX -4100 , FX-6300 , FX-8120

A friend want to sell any 2 of them also need quote for asus M5A88-M


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2013)

Do mention how old they are and tell your friend to keep the FX-6300.


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> Do mention how old they are and tell your friend to keep the FX-6300.



he wants to switch to intel as for some reasons his s/w are working better on them (he runs a small business which is unknown to me)

FX -4100 - around 1.5yr old
FX-6300 - a month old
FX-8120 - purchased in feb 2013
asus M5A88-M - around 1.5yr old but 2 usb ports are not working due to bend pins (back)... i hope warranty is not void due to physical damage


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2013)

How much can I sell the following parts for?

1.) MSI 785G-E53 motherboard
2.) Athlon II X3 435(Unlocks to phenom II X4 B35 and is stable)
3.) MSI R6850 cyclone 1gb. 

Planning to sell in about 2-3 months.


----------



## saz (Jul 8, 2013)

How much for Gigabyte GA-880G-UD3H motherboard? Bought on 26th March 2011, so it still has ~10 months warranty.


----------



## maxtor (Jul 8, 2013)

How much will a Dell Studio 15 laptop be worth if I want to sell it? Year 2008. Good condition used mainly for browsing and a few games. Everything working in the laptop including optical drive.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to sell my 3 year old Samsung SyncMaster 2033SW LCD monitor, size 20 inches.
(20.0" Wide Screen LCD Monitor 2033SW - FEATURES | SAMSUNG)
The monitor has a scratch-less body, performs exactly the same way as it used to when I first used it, no dead pixel or colour issues.
For how much can it be sold?


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2013)

when did you purchase the monitor ? anyway, Don't expect to get more than 1200-1300 bucks for a 15 inch CRT.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Jul 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> when did you purchase the monitor ? anyway, Don't expect to get more than 1200-1300 bucks for a 15 inch CRT.



I'm sorry if I missed some previous post about a CRT monitor but by any chance are referring to my post?


----------



## saz (Jul 10, 2013)

saz said:


> How much for Gigabyte GA-880G-UD3H motherboard? Bought on 26th March 2011, so it still has ~10 months warranty.


 Kindly suggest???


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 10, 2013)

saz said:


> Kindly suggest???



3k....


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Jul 10, 2013)

ritwiksondhi said:


> I want to sell my 3 year old Samsung SyncMaster 2033SW LCD monitor, size 20 inches.
> (20.0" Wide Screen LCD Monitor 2033SW - FEATURES | SAMSUNG)
> The monitor has a scratch-less body, performs exactly the same way as it used to when I first used it, no dead pixel or colour issues.
> For how much can it be sold?



Please suggest a price here


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> he wants to switch to intel as for some reasons his s/w are working better on them (he runs a small business which is unknown to me)
> 
> FX -4100 - around 1.5yr old
> FX-6300 - a month old
> ...



FX 4100 - 3.5k
FX 6300- 6.2k
FX 8120 - 7.5k

I don't think Sc people check USB ports but I'm not sure what will they do if finds out .. anyway, 2.5k for the mobo



maxtor said:


> How much will a Dell Studio 15 laptop be worth if I want to sell it? Year 2008. Good condition used mainly for browsing and a few games. Everything working in the laptop including optical drive.



do mention the laptop specs.



ritwiksondhi said:


> I want to sell my 3 year old Samsung SyncMaster 2033SW LCD monitor, size 20 inches.
> (20.0" Wide Screen LCD Monitor 2033SW - FEATURES | SAMSUNG)
> The monitor has a scratch-less body, performs exactly the same way as it used to when I first used it, no dead pixel or colour issues.
> For how much can it be sold?



2.5.3k



ritwiksondhi said:


> I'm sorry if I missed some previous post about a CRT monitor but by any chance are referring to my post?



yes,


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> FX 4100 - 3.5k
> FX 6300- 6.2k
> FX 8120 - 7.5k
> 
> I don't think Sc people check USB ports but I'm not sure what will they do if finds out .. anyway, 2.5k for the mobo


thanks 
FX-4100 sold for 3.2k locally 
FX-6300 he lost the bill and box so he cant prove the exact warranty status (the proccy was purchased in delhi and the shopkeeper take the pic of the boxes for his reference ... lets see if can get the pic) *Is there any way to get the warranty status online*
FX-8120 should be listed soon
mobo - i offered 2k  and he was almost ready but due to my lazyness i ddint payed him and next day he went to service center and they offered him new board as they couldnt repair the ports (lazy me)


----------



## maxtor (Jul 16, 2013)

> do mention the laptop specs.



Here are the specs of Dell Studio 15:
OS Provided Microsoft Windows Vista Premium Edition
CPU Intel Core 2 Duo T4400 / 2.1 GHz
Number of Cores Dual-Core
RAM 3.0 GB
Speed 400.0 MHz
Hard Drive 250.0 GB HDD 
Optical Drive CD/DVD Burner - Fixed
g @ RMS (random) (operating) / 1.3 g @ RMS (random) (non-operating)
Display 15.6 in
Max Resolution 1280 x 800 ( WXGA )
Graphics Processor 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 - 256.0 MB
Camera Yes
Resolution 2 Megapixel
Sound Stereo speakers
Wireless 802.11b/g/n
Wireless Controller Dell Wireless 1397
Battery technology 9-cell Lithium Ion
Capacity 56.0 Wh
AC Adapter
Color Jet black
Dimensions & Weight
Width 14.0 in
Depth 10.16 in
Height 1.48 in
Weight 6.0 lbs
No warranty


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2013)

^^ around 6k to 10k(max).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

How much for 1.5 years old nokia x2-00, perfectly working with on scratch (always laminated) with 4 GB memory card and all accessories?


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 22, 2013)

How much I can expect for
1.* TWO CORSAIR VENGEANCE 4 GB DDR3 1600 RAM ( 2*4 GB )*
    bought in July 2012
*( I bought as individual sticks but running in DUAL Channel )*

2. *OCZ VERTEX 4 128 GB SSD*
    bought in Dec 12


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2013)

veera_champ said:


> How much I can expect for
> 1.* TWO CORSAIR VENGEANCE 4 GB DDR3 1600 RAM ( 2*4 GB )*
> bought in July 2012
> *( I bought as individual sticks but running in DUAL Channel )*


You can actually expect Rs. 2000 or something. Since you purchased this last year, I can assume that you purchased it for ~Rs. 1700. You can actually expect more lol. 

Vengeance these days is Rs. 2700? RAM prices have gone up considerably.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much for 1.5 years old nokia x2-00, perfectly working with on scratch (always laminated) with 4 GB memory card and all accessories?


 Expect around 2k for it.


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 22, 2013)

ico said:


> You can actually expect Rs. 2000 or something. Since you purchased this last year, I can assume that you purchased it for ~Rs. 1700. You can actually expect more lol.
> 
> Vengeance these days is Rs. 2700? RAM prices have gone up considerably.


thanks bro
what about the SSD?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jul 23, 2013)

hello all can I get price estimate for following

1) Samsung 250 GB Sata working H.DD. no bad sector _  3+ year

2) HTC explorer move _ less than one year but rooted ,so mo warrenty I think

3)


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2013)

veera_champ said:


> How much I can expect for
> 1.* TWO CORSAIR VENGEANCE 4 GB DDR3 1600 RAM ( 2*4 GB )*
> bought in July 2012
> *( I bought as individual sticks but running in DUAL Channel )*



3.5k - 4k



veera_champ said:


> 2. *OCZ VERTEX 4 128 GB SSD*
> bought in Dec 12



The same is available for 6k in the market. So i guess, anything between 4-5k will do good.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Jul 23, 2013)

For how much can I sell my PC with following specs and Date of purchase:

CPU	                       AMD FX 8120	        Aug-12
Motherboard	       Gigabyte 990XA UD3	Oct-12
RAM	                       3X4 gb KVR 1300Mhz	Mar-12
Graphic Card	       Nvidia GTX 550ti	        Jul-12
Hard Drives	               2TB  WD Green	        Oct-12
	                       1TB WD 	                Oct-10
	                       160gb Intel SSD
                               320Series G3	
Wifi	                      TP Link TL-WN781ND 
                              150Mbps wifi card	        Mar-13
CPU Cooler	              Hyper 212 Evo	        May-13
PSU	                      Cooler Master 500W	Oct-11
Cabinet	              NZXT Gamma          	Mar-12

The SSD came from a broken laptop so no warranty on it but it works amazing.
The Windows Experience Index rating of this PC is 7.2


----------



## tech_boy (Jul 23, 2013)

how much should I expect for 6 months old Xperia u (rooted). all accessories intact.


----------



## Vensanga (Jul 26, 2013)

How much can I expect from my old Acer Aspire 4820T: 14 inch:i3-370M:Intel HD:2Gb ram:500 hdd. Bought in September 2010.


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Jul 28, 2013)

How much can i expect for a 9months old intel pentiumG630?


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2013)

2.5k ...


----------



## yabbadaaba (Jul 29, 2013)

what can i expect for my hp compaq 6720s laptop with _two round shaped dead pixels at the bottom_ ?
5 years old
1 gb ram
120 gb hdd
core2duo


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am planning to sell my Desktop. Can u guys pls suggest me for how much i can sell it..

My Desktop is an Assembled one ( about 4 years old )

Monitor : Dell E1909W
CPU : Intel Core2Duo E7400 @2.8Ghz
Motherboard : Asus P5KPL-AM IN Series
Ram : 2GB RAM
HDD : 320GB
Speakers : Logitech 2 speakers
Keyboard : iball multimedia
Mouse : Odyssey 2 button 1 scroll
Zebronics Cabinet 

I think i have covered most things that a buyer might ask before buying..
oh ..& Condition is Excellent. Hardly any scratches. Performance as of now, is as good as ever.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2013)

6-6.5k should be appropriate.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 1, 2013)

How much can i get for my 2 year old  MSI 6970 2gb Lightning gfx card?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

rahulbalmuri said:


> How much can i get for my 2 year old  MSI 6970 2gb Lightning gfx card?



You can get anything between 11.5k to 12.5k because HD7850 1GB is around 12.5k-13k. So 11.5k is good enough price point to sell HD6970 2GB....


----------



## varun004 (Aug 1, 2013)

can i put an ad for a bike here.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 1, 2013)

how much for 6month + karbonn A15 in good condition


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 10, 2013)

how much can i sell for following 

1) E5700  Intel Processor 2.81   -  4+ years  
2) DDR2  2GB x2  Ram -4+ year   [Zion  +Umax]
3) HTC explorer(pico) -1year + [have bill]  [warrenty over][Rooted -support Cyanogen 7/9/10/10.2)[currenlty htc sense 4.1]


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2013)

for the list number 1 and 2 - 3.5 to 4k max.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> for the list number 1 and 2 - 3.5 to 4k max.



its E.7500 . i mistyped as 5700


ark.intel.com/m/products/36503/


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 10, 2013)

how much for 1.5month old unlocked nexus 4 in mint condition


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2013)

^^ Around 20k to 22k seems fair enough.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 10, 2013)

thanks bro ^^^


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> its E.7500 . i mistyped as 5700
> 
> 
> ark.intel.com/m/products/36503/



expect 1k more


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> expect 1k more





topgear said:


> for the list number 1 and 2 - 3.5 to 4k max.





Thank you


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 15, 2013)

hey guys how much for a AMD Phenom II 550 BE processor - not in warranty, but in good condition with stock cooler


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> hey guys how much for a AMD Phenom II 550 BE processor - not in warranty, but in good condition with stock cooler



Around 1k is a fair price IMO.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Aug 16, 2013)

How much can i get for my Hitachi 160 GB IDE HDD 2008-make?
In good condition, used daily for primary OS without any issues but out of warranty.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2013)

500 -700 bucks.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Aug 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> 500 -700 bucks.



ok thanks Local dealer is offering 750


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 28, 2013)

how much can i expect for each of the following components?

Celeron 2.4 GHz cpu
ASrock 845 chipset based motherboard 
generic 512 mb DDR RAM
40 GB IDE HDD
LG IDE optical drive

Please note that all the components are in working condition but they are over 6 years old and are out of warranty


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2013)

not more than 2k-2.5k.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 30, 2013)

How much for zotak 660 2gb 3month old. No extended warranty ... bill box every thing 

Sent from my A52 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> not more than 2k-2.5k.



thanks for the info,have a good day.


----------



## Ravi. (Aug 30, 2013)

Motorola defy plus, bought on Feb 2012. Working fine, no issues.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2013)

^7-7.5K


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> How much for zotak 660 2gb 3month old. No extended warranty ... bill box every thing
> 
> Sent from my A52 using Tapatalk 2



a new card costs ~16.5k [ local street price ] now so expect ~1k less.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> a new card costs ~16.5k [ local street price ] now so expect ~1k less.



wow i was expecting around 13k and gave an offer for the same and the buyer offered 11k 
will list today


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2013)

the only con is the extended warranty part but price are rising day by day ao why settle for less ? yes, list it on the bazzar section and see how much you can get.


----------



## maddy (Aug 31, 2013)

hi
how much should I sell my pc stuff for
amd phenom quadcore 9650 2.3 Ghz
Asus M4A78-EM
4 GB DDR2 Ram (2x2GB)
nvidia 9400 1 GB graphics card
circle psu with iball cabinet
LG dvd rw
80 gb sata hdd
acer 20 ince led monitor


----------



## eagle06 (Aug 31, 2013)

1 year old sparkle GTX 560Ti 1GB gfx card(2 year warranty remaining)


----------



## sabchat (Aug 31, 2013)

Do I get more price for selling individual components?
I want to sell off my old PC components individually. It has 2GB DDR2 RAM,1.8GHz Celeron Processor, Zebronics Cabinet, TVS Keyboard and Mouse, APC UPS 500 VA. All these except Keyboard and mouse are over 4 years old.
There is also a Graphics Card- AMD 4350 which is 2 years old. 

How much will I get if I sell them off one by one and where?


----------



## truegenius (Sep 5, 2013)

how much i can get for my
1) phenom 2 1090t (1 year old)
2) corsair vengence 4GB 1600mhz cl9 (1 year old)
3) gigabyte ga 880gm d2h rev 3.1 (1year old)
4) sapphire hd6770 (2 year old)


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2013)

1) phenom 2 1090t (1 year old) = 7k
 2) corsair vengence 4GB 1600mhz cl9 (1 year old) = 2.5k
 3) gigabyte ga 880gm d2h rev 3.1 (1year old)  = 3-3.5k
 4) sapphire hd6770 (2 year old) = 5k


----------



## vineet09 (Sep 7, 2013)

what can i expect for Razer deathadder purchased in jan 2013 with 2 year warranty from purchse date?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

How much can I sell Asus M5A97 R2.0 and Asus HD7770 1GB both bought in May2013. I want to upgrade to 990FX MB and GTX 650Ti Boost GPU in the coming future.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2013)

6k for the board and 7-7.5k for the gpu.


----------



## funfex (Sep 7, 2013)

How much can i get for my  6mth old 7770OC and CM thunder 500w


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2013)

7-7.5k for the gpu and 2k for the psu.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 8, 2013)

A pc system with pentium 4 2.93ghz,  240 GB HDD,  2gb ddr2 Ram,  Gigabyte mobo(i dont remember exact model will post it soon) ,  a compaq presario cabinet,  with 15.6'' HCL LCD monitor,  and 500 WA APC UPS. 
All components in perfectly working condition.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2013)

not more than 6k.


----------



## happy17292 (Sep 13, 2013)

how much i can get for a 3.5 yrs old 2.5 inch 160GB hitachi HDD with tech com USB enclosure ?

EDIT: never mind, sold @ ebay


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

so how much you got for that ?


----------



## happy17292 (Sep 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> so how much you got for that ?



1250/-


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

not bad


----------



## truegenius (Sep 13, 2013)

how much will i get for gigabyte ga880gm-d2h rev3.1 (4+1 phase)
but its a replacement board in which audio is not working (that is no audio) and everything else is in great condition, though 1.5 year of warrenty is remaining

so how much will i be able to get for it without resubmiting it at service centre (it can take around 1 week for new replacement to arive thus i want to avoid this hassel)


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

just RMA it and you will get better price .. if you want to sell it now anyway, ~2.5k should be the right price.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 14, 2013)

^ then i will RMA it, 1k worth the extra time
Thank you for help


----------



## Mainak23 (Sep 15, 2013)

How much can i expect for a Like New Condition Factory Unlocked HTC One 32 GB Silver [Bought in this month] without warranty?


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 16, 2013)

1GB 2 sticks DDR2 Hynix ECC REG Server RAM, New bought from US for a server but now no need. How much could I get ?


----------



## Bencollins (Sep 16, 2013)

Sony PS3 Eye camera. 10months old. never used. ONLY PS 3 eye camera, no PS move or anything else. how much i can expect?


----------



## true_lies (Sep 17, 2013)

I got a few stuff to sell. How much can i expect for each

1. Desktop

Intel q6600 2.4 ghz
Corsair vengeance 8gb (2 x 4gb) 1600mhz
WD 1 tb black ed
Gigabyte g41m combo M/B
Dvd writer with lightscribe
Cooler master c+m 250 cabinet
Deepcool alta 7 hsf
Corsair vs450 psu
Logitech ex110 wireless keyboard/mouse combo
Logitech c270h HD webcam
Sapphire HD 5670 512mb gfx
Monitor not included

Assembled a mere 6 months back

2. Laptop 

Very old Acer travelmate 4400

Amd Turion 64 ML-30 1.6 ghz
1gb ram
100gb storage
15.4 in 1280x800
Ubuntu linux installed

The screen panel is a bit cracked from bottom left, so needs to be opened carefully
Battery lasts a mere 5-10 min

3. Processor

Intel i3 330m laptop processor


Selling all to buy a new laptop.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2013)

for the desktop you get can around ~ 22-24k.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm planning to sell my recently bought *SoundMagic PL30* as planning to upgrade.
Date of Purchase : 22/05/2013. Still in Warranty[8months left]
Hardly used for 120 Hrs.

How much can I expect for it?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 19, 2013)

My friend's planning to buy a 10 month old ( Galaxy Note 2 - purchased in Nov. 2012 ).The phone condition is decent & the seller has agreed to sell it for Rs. 16000 approx. Is it a good deal ?? :O


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2013)

How much can I sell Sapphire HD7770 1GB bought in April/2013 for ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2013)

7.5k - 8k


----------



## veera_champ (Sep 20, 2013)

true_lies said:


> I got a few stuff to sell. How much can i expect for each
> 
> 1. Desktop
> 
> ...



Interested in WD 1TB Black Hdd
PM me with your price including shipping


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> My friend's planning to buy a 10 month old ( Galaxy Note 2 - purchased in Nov. 2012 ).The phone condition is decent & the seller has agreed to sell it for Rs. 16000 approx. Is it a good deal ?? :O



with only 2 months of warranty left, IMHO tell him buy a new Xperia L instead.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 21, 2013)

How much for Dynet 2x2 GB DDR3 desktop ram.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 21, 2013)

How much for never used 3 months old  Android mini pc mk801 ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much for Dynet 2x2 GB DDR3 desktop ram.



800-1000 bucks for each module but one of the ram module was bad, right ??


----------



## Games Goblin (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi all, I am planning to sell my old PC, which is lying unused, heres the config

*CPU:* Intel Core2Duo E4300
*Mobo*: Intel DP965LT
*GPU:* Sapphire Radeon HD4670 512MB GDDR3 with HDMI
*RAM:* 2GB DDR2 533MHz RAM
*HDD:* 200GB SATA
*Cabinet:* Zebronics Antibiotic

What price can I expect for this? Is it better to sell it in the present state as assembled CPU or is it better to strip it down and sell the components individually?


----------



## digyourpc (Sep 26, 2013)

How much for hp dv6 6165tx, purchased on 16th jan, 2012? laptop is still under warranty till 15th jan, 2015.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 26, 2013)

How much for Karbonn A15 (7 months old)?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2013)

Games Goblin said:


> Hi all, I am planning to sell my old PC, which is lying unused, heres the config
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core2Duo E4300
> *Mobo*: Intel DP965LT
> ...



You can get max 5-6k and its better to sell in one piece rather than individually.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

digyourpc said:


> How much for hp dv6 6165tx, purchased on 16th jan, 2012? laptop is still under warranty till 15th jan, 2015.



45k should be fair enough.


----------



## happy17292 (Sep 30, 2013)

how much for 3 months old Brainwavz M4?


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 2, 2013)

A friend want to sell his 8 month old Sennheiser HD 650. How much should he expect for it 

Sennheiser HD 650 Headphone - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 2, 2013)

How much for a HTC explorer Mobile  1 and half year Old , Working Perfect , no bill

*www.gsmarena.com/htc_explorer-4102.php


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 3, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2 which is 2 years old


----------



## true_lies (Oct 3, 2013)

How much can i expect from this laptop in the condition it is in?




true_lies said:


> 2. Laptop
> 
> Very old Acer travelmate 4400
> 
> ...


----------



## d3p (Oct 4, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> A friend want to sell his 8 month old Sennheiser HD 650. How much should he expect for it
> 
> Sennheiser HD 650 Headphone - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com



20k...


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 4, 2013)

how much I can expect for external hdd Seagate 1TB free agent desk (with external power adapter) with 1.5yrs warranty remaining.


----------



## d3p (Oct 4, 2013)

scudmissile007 said:


> how much I can expect for external hdd Seagate 1TB free agent desk (with external power adapter) with 1.5yrs warranty remaining.



3k-3.5k is max i guess.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 8, 2013)

*i41.tinypic.com/n69r2s.jpg

Want to Sell Razer abyssus and Omega Speed edition mousepad, how much to expect?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 12, 2013)

I am looking to buy used xbox360 4 GB or PS3 12 GB 
What should be the price if in good condition


----------



## quad_core (Oct 15, 2013)

How much can be expected for below items , as I m upgrading to haswell :
AMD Phenom ll x4 955 Black Edition
Asus M4A785 TD V EVO full Atx mobo(8+2) power phase
Corsair vx550 PSU 
MSI GTX460 cyclone OC edition 1GB
All the above items are 3.5years old
Thanks


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 18, 2013)

how much i can get for:

1. ipod touch 4G white 8GB 11 months old. 1 month warranty left. 
2. ipod touch 4G white 8GB 1 year 2 months old. no warranty.

both of them with all accessories and box [without stock earphones] and without any scratch. screenguard and laminated back panel + used silicon case since day one.


----------



## truegenius (Oct 18, 2013)

how much to expect for 1090t and gigabyte ga880gm-d2h (rev3.1) combo ?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 21, 2013)

for how much can I let go Intel i7 2600K CPU and ASUS maximus IV Gene-Z mobo  with 22months warranty remaining. All items comes with all the accessories, original box and bill. Also have Cooler master N620 CPU cooler with all brackets and box how much for this.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 21, 2013)

I have loads of old Records of old bollywood films. How much can i expect per piece? Are there willing customers for this?


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

scudmissile007 said:


> for how much can I let go Intel i7 2600K CPU and ASUS maximus IV Gene-Z mobo  with 22months warranty remaining. All items comes with all the accessories, original box and bill. Also have Cooler master N620 CPU cooler with all brackets and box how much for this.



16k for the cpu
10k for the motherboard.
2k for the N620.


----------



## nseries73 (Nov 1, 2013)

How much should I get for my SAMSUNG Galaxy S3 16GB pebble blue with no warranty and lost bill on selling. Condition is very good.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 1, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Corsair vx550 PSU



3.5 yr Warranty remaining? 
How much? I might be interested.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 1, 2013)

8 months old Galaxy grand?
Bill available, in good state(8/10) how much money can I expect?


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 1, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> 8 months old Galaxy grand?
> Bill available, in good state(8/10) how much money can I expect?



8-9K for Grand


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2013)

quad_core said:


> How much can be expected for below items , as I m upgrading to haswell :
> AMD Phenom ll x4 955 Black Edition
> Asus M4A785 TD V EVO full Atx mobo(8+2) power phase
> Corsair vx550 PSU
> ...




AMD Phenom ll x4 955 Black Edition - 4k
Asus M4A785 TD V EVO full Atx mobo(8+2) power phase - 3k
Corsair vx550 PSU - 3.5k
MSI GTX460 cyclone OC edition 1GB - 6.5k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2013)

How much can be expected for below items, as I m upgrading to haswell in January/2014 :
AMD FX 8320,
Asus M5A97 R2.0,
Asus HD7770 1GB,
Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler.
All the above items are 7 months old bought in April/2013 from theitwares.com
Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 2, 2013)

How much for a 2 years and 3 months old Seagate Barracuda internal hard disk with bill. No idea about warranty (what's the warranty period BTW).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much for a 2 years and 3 months old Seagate Barracuda internal hard disk with bill. *No idea about warranty (what's the warranty period BTW).*



check the serial number on seagate website.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 2, 2013)

how much for:
intel core i7 3770k
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Corsair GS 600
cm hyper 212 evo
gskill F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL(8Gx1)
dell s2240l
microtek 800va
cm elite 431 plus
2TB ST2000DM001
4 X silent 120mm fan
just wana know how much price will be decreased if i upgrade to 4th gen.....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> how much for:
> intel core i7 3770k
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> Corsair GS 600
> ...



not worth the cost since you have a beasty cpu now.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 2, 2013)

How much for a 1 year old HTC One X (AT&T version, 16GB) in very good condition? Thanks!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> how much for:
> intel core i7 3770k
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> Corsair GS 600
> ...



Not a good idea buddy. This is one hell of a config .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 2, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> not worth the cost since you have a beasty cpu now.





Rishi. said:


> Not a good idea buddy. This is one hell of a config .



just wanted to enquire about the price wanted to see how much rate cuts will be after 6 months of computer use........


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2013)

How much can be expected for below items:
AMD FX 8320,
Asus M5A97 R2.0,
Asus HD7770 1GB,
Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler,
Corsair TX650M,
Corsair  300R, 
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW, 
Deep Cool 120mm 4 BLUE LED Fans, 
Dell ST2220L  LED.
All the above items are 7 months old bought in April/2013 from theitwares.com
Thanks


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 11, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> How much for a 1 year old HTC One X (AT&T version, 16GB) in very good condition? Thanks!



Someone please help on this...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> How much can be expected for below items:
> AMD FX 8320,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0,
> Asus HD7770 1GB,
> ...



I think 40k would be good. Sell the monitor seperately go get better price.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Nov 11, 2013)

how much can i expect for a 6 month old Motorola Droid Razr HD in very good condition without warranty?


----------



## Tarun (Nov 12, 2013)

how much can i get for my rig i need ugrent money 
phenom II X4 965 
Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
Corsair vengeance 8GB
NZXT Source 210 Elite windowed
Zotac GTS 450 ddr5
Corsair CX430 v2
500GB HDD
Hper 212+


----------



## Korrupt (Nov 12, 2013)

How much could I sell my laptop for?
Dell L501X
i7 740Q
6GB RAM
500GB 7200RPM HDD
2GB GT 435M 
Backlit Keyboard
FHD(1080p) screen
Warranty expires 23rd Nov 2013(3 years complete cover plan)


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2013)

^~28k i would imagine, but if dell supports warranty extension, pay up and extend it and add the cost.. You will find more buyers
The problem with selling laptops is that most people will be unwilling to buy a laptop with no warranty


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

Tarun said:


> how much can i get for my rig i need ugrent money
> phenom II X4 965
> Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> Corsair vengeance 8GB
> ...



do post about the componenets warranty status, anyway, roughly you can expect the following :

phenom II X4 965 @3.5-4.5k
Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 @10-12k
Corsair vengeance 8GB @ 4.5k
NZXT Source 210 Elite windowed @2.5k
Zotac GTS 450 ddr5 @4.5k
Corsair CX430 v2 @1.5k
500GB HDD @2k
Hper 212+ @1.5k


----------



## Tarun (Nov 14, 2013)

thanx pal 

lastly how much for a Asus P8H67-M 1yr warranty remaining


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2013)

I think I've PMed you on this


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 21, 2013)

How much for a 5 Year old Dell Laptop?



ajayritik said:


> How much for a 5 Year old Dell Laptop?



Dell Inspiron 1525
Intel Core 2 DUO CPU T5750@ 2.00 GHZ
3 GB RAM
250 GB HDD
Size 41x355x252mm
Viewable size 15.4 in


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2013)

12-14k


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 24, 2013)

What should be the price of one year old HTC One V?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Nov 25, 2013)

What about intel I-5/3570k with Gigabye z77x ud3h? (5 months old,never once overclocked )


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2013)

How much can I sell my below RIG bought in 15-04-13 from theitwares.com
AMD FX 8320, 
Asus M5A97 R2.0, 
Sapphire HD7770 1GB GHz Edition, 
Corsair TX650M, 
Corsair  H60, 
Corsair 300R, 
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW, 
Deep Cool 120mm 4 BLUE LED Fans,  
Dell ST2220L LED.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

46k total.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Nov 25, 2013)

What about intel I-5/3570k with Gigabye z77x ud3h? (5 months old,never once overclocked )


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 26, 2013)

How much can I get a Google Nexus 4 , under warranty 16GB model ?? 
Condition should be good.

Looking for a Google Nexus 4 .
----------------------------------------------;


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> 46k total.



isn't it to much? i guess so.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 26, 2013)

how much for Samsung galaxy S I9000, more than 2yrs old, chrome plating has gone and needs bezel replacement, apart from that general usage wear and tear. Screen is in touchwood condition and no issues with phone. Extra battery, original charger available.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 26, 2013)

I need a Phenom II x4 CPU. Can't found it in market. Used will also do


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> What about intel I-5/3570k with Gigabye z77x ud3h? (5 months old,never once overclocked )



24-25k.



rijinpk1 said:


> isn't it to much? i guess so.



as per _bavusani_ every components are only 7 months old ... anyway, if you want suggest a alternate price


----------



## threeonethree (Nov 28, 2013)

I want to sell my laptop and monitor. How much can i expect?

*2009  Dell studio 1555*

Core 2 duo P8600 @ 2.4 Ghz
4 GB DDR 3 RAM
ATI 4570 Graphics card
500 GB hard disk (ST 500L) 8 Months old with bill and warranty.
Laptop charger
 9 cell Battery still giving 3-4 hours of backup

*Dell S2240L monitor bought from snapdeal 8 months ago*

Condition of laptop

It has no LED screen or LED screen cable. Connected to the monitor via HDMI.
Aftermarket panel installed 
Little cosmetic crack on the battery plastic
Some electrical tape on the charger
Enter key missing on the backlit keyboard. (still able to type)
No webcam

Other than that its in perfectly fine running condition.

How much can i expect for these things? Or should i just get a wireless keyboard/mouse and keep using it instead?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 28, 2013)

How much for a Samsung DVD writer/combo drive with SATA interface and no warranty?


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> How much can I sell my below RIG bought in 15-04-13 from theitwares.com
> AMD FX 8320,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0,
> Sapphire HD7770 1GB GHz Edition,
> ...


i can buy for 30k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> i can buy for 30k



Good then will keep in mind.OK.
PM me in Jan,2014.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much for a Samsung DVD writer/combo drive with SATA interface and no warranty?


Rs.200 max


----------



## Superayush (Nov 30, 2013)

Compaq PC
compaq monitor
Logitech keyboard
Logitech optical egg mouse
2gb ram
Pentium 4 2.93ghz
Nvidia 9400 GT
500gb hard drive
Windows xp professional installed by default
Also a good computer table + chair


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2013)

threeonethree said:


> I want to sell my laptop and monitor. How much can i expect?
> 
> *2009  Dell studio 1555*
> 
> ...



for the monitor 8.5k.


----------



## truegenius (Dec 1, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much for a Samsung DVD writer/combo drive with SATA interface and no warranty?



just sold a LG dvd writer with ide interface (bought in june 2009) for Rs400  ( of which 300 was mine and 100 for my friend who sold it to some guy )



bubusam13 said:


> I need a Phenom II x4 CPU. Can't found it in market. Used will also do



i have phenom 2 x6 if you need
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/17...-gigabyte-ga880gm-d2h-rev3-1-combo-rs10k.html


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 1, 2013)

scudmissile007 said:


> how much for Samsung galaxy S I9000, more than 2yrs old, chrome plating has gone and needs bezel replacement, apart from that general usage wear and tear. Screen is in touchwood condition and no issues with phone. Extra battery, original charger available.



bump....


----------



## Kiss (Dec 2, 2013)

How much would I get for a 3 year old Dell IN2020M in very good condition.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

Kiss said:


> How much would I get for a 3 year old Dell IN2020M in very good condition.



If it is within warranty then 3k.OK.


----------



## truegenius (Dec 2, 2013)

how much for 1 month old (but no warrenty) cm hyper 212 evo with extra fan (cm extra flow 120mm red led) in push/pull, but 1 retention screw of 212 evo is missing (though i am using a normal screw which is doing the same job) ?

also how much for a 2 year old saphire hd6770 1GB ddr5 without bill and no warranty ?
this one
SAPPHIRE HD 6770 1GB GDDR5


----------



## truegenius (Dec 3, 2013)

how much should i pay for i5-2310 and hyinx 8GB 1333mhz ram purchase of 1st quarter 2011 and 2012 respectively ?


----------



## threeonethree (Dec 5, 2013)

> *2009  Dell studio 1555*
> 
> Core 2 duo P8600 @ 2.4 Ghz
> 4 GB DDR 3 RAM
> ...




*Can i expect 12k-15k for this laptop? *Or would it be wiser to use it till it falls apart as it does whatever tasks i need it to do?


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

truegenius said:


> how much for 1 month old (but no warrenty) cm hyper 212 evo with extra fan (cm extra flow 120mm red led) in push/pull, but 1 retention screw of 212 evo is missing (though i am using a normal screw which is doing the same job) ?
> 
> also how much for a 2 year old saphire hd6770 1GB ddr5 without bill and no warranty ?
> this one
> SAPPHIRE HD 6770 1GB GDDR5



2.8k for the whole deal but you may get more if someone is going to ignore the missing screw.



truegenius said:


> how much should i pay for i5-2310 and hyinx 8GB 1333mhz ram purchase of 1st quarter 2011 and 2012 respectively ?



not more than 7k for the i5 2310 and 2k for the ram module should be good.


----------



## truegenius (Dec 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> 2.8k for the whole deal but you may get more if someone is going to ignore the missing screw.
> 
> not more than 7k for the i5 2310 and 2k for the ram module should be good.


thank you very much for info 
btw the ram is of 8GB, i think you quoted the price for 4GB, because 2k sounds too low for 8GB even if purchasing


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 6, 2013)

New to this thread.How much can I get for the following stuff?(I have a new rig now).

Component name [year Of Purchase]                              

Intel core 2 Duo E7400.[2009]
4GB DDR2 RAM.[2012]
MSI Motherboard.[2009]
Hp 2009f Monitor.[2009]
Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 460W.[2011]

These parts are left over from my old PC.I asked at a cybercafe and well, he told me it will be sold by weight?He said that since there is no Hard disk,it's useless and I will be getting a 100 rupees for my PC?! Is that correct?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> New to this thread.How much can I get for the following stuff?(I have a new rig now).
> 
> Component name [year Of Purchase]
> 
> ...



kill that rascal. you can get at the least 8k. ask in any pc shop or try online.


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 6, 2013)

Correct,but you tell me How to kill him...And please suggest 100+ ways...

On a more serious note-Ok,will go to a shop in the evening and ask...But thanks a lot for the estimate you have given me , I totally lost it after hearing that I will get a 100 bucks for a 42k PC...what a relief!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Correct,but you tell me How to kill him...And please suggest 100+ ways...
> 
> On a more serious note-Ok,will go to a shop in the evening and ask...But thanks a lot for the estimate you have given me , I totally lost it after hearing that I will get a 100 bucks for a 42k PC...what a relief!



he is not eligible to own a cyber cafe at all.
for killing him, show him the proof of the price you will get after selling it.


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyway,let's leave it at that..

I called up a guy at a nearby shop next,and he quoted a more sensible price ... around 8 to 9k.. will keep my progress posted here ,if it's allowed...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Anyway,let's leave it at that..
> 
> I called up a guy at a nearby shop next,and he quoted a more sensible price ... around 8 to 9k.. will keep my progress posted here ,if it's allowed...



try more shops if you can. you may get even higher quotes and never miss such chances


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 6, 2013)

Well,lost the previous offer (at the shop) as well,middleman makes me agree for 8k,customer quotes a price of 2.5-3k...I disconnect the call...Sigh...


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2013)

truegenius said:


> thank you very much for info
> btw the ram is of 8GB, i think you quoted the price for 4GB, because 2k sounds too low for 8GB even if purchasing



yes , for the HD6670 you should get 3.5 - 4k and for 8GB ram you should not pay more than 4k.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 9, 2013)

how much for zotak 770 amp just 4 month old


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 9, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> What about intel I-5/3570k with Gigabye z77x ud3h? (5 months old,never once overclocked )



approx 20k....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 9, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> how much for zotak 770 amp just 4 month old



25k should be good. Did you register for the additional 3 years warranty?


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 25k should be good. Did you register for the additional 3 years warranty?



NO also what will be the price for i5-3470 and gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H

everything purchased 4 months back


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 9, 2013)

How much can i sell my 1 year old (bought on preordered) Note 2 for?

Condition:: Good with one drop and a small spot (nothing big) on the side rim.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 11, 2013)

how much can i get for asus M5A97 R2.0 (3 month old) and FX 8120 10month old


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

How much can I get for the below components:

AMD FX 8320,
Asus M5A97 R2.0,
Corsair H60 2012 Edition,
Asus HD7770 1GB GHz Edition,
Deepcool 120mm 4 Blue LED fans.

All the above components are bought from theitwares.co in *May,2013* and have* 30months *of warranty.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> How much can i sell my 1 year old (bought on preordered) Note 2 for?
> 
> Condition:: Good with one drop and a small spot (nothing big) on the side rim.



Bumpp!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> NO also what will be the price for i5-3470 and gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
> 
> everything purchased 4 months back



3500 for board and 7.5k for cpu seems fine



kartikoli said:


> how much can i get for asus M5A97 R2.0 (3 month old) and FX 8120 10month old



5800-6000



bavusani said:


> How much can I get for the below components:
> 
> AMD FX 8320,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0,
> ...



cpu: 8.5-9k
board: 5800 - 6k
cooler: 3000
graphic card: 5.2k
fans: 200 each


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> How much can I get for the below components:
> 
> Present market prices listed below:
> AMD FX 8320 -10300,
> ...



How much price for every component individually?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> How much price for every component individually?



I HAVE mentioned individual prices.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> How much can i sell my 1 year old (bought on preordered) Note 2 for?
> 
> Condition:: Good with one drop and a small spot (nothing big) on the side rim.



Can anyone help me evaluate this?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Can anyone help me evaluate this?



Can sell for 22k-24k max

Post it in the Bazaar section of this forum.
You can also post in Erodov.com & Techenclave.com forums Sale/Bazaar Sections buddy for a quick sale.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Can anyone help me evaluate this?



You can also get the approx value on sahivalue.com


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Can sell for 22k-24k max
> 
> Post it in the Bazaar section of this forum.
> You can also post in Erodov.com & Techenclave.com forums Sale/Bazaar Sections buddy for a quick sale.





abhidev said:


> You can also get the approx value on sahivalue.com



Thanks guys.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 11, 2013)

hey guys, my friend is selling his gt 630 synergy 2gbddr3 GPU, he asked me what should he ask for it, i wanna buy it too, but he is asking 3k.what should the price be??
<1 yr old and with box warranty and dvi to vga adapter


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

2Gb DDR3 ram is useless on such a gfx card ... see if you can get it at 2.5k.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> 2Gb DDR3 ram is useless on such a gfx card ... see if you can get it at 2.5k.



thanks


----------



## k_v (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking to sell off my PC. What would I get for these specs :-

AMD Athlon II X4 640
Transcend 4GB DDR3 x 2 Ram sticks
Zotac GTS450
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H 
Seagate 500 GB HDD
FSP Saga 2 500W
Sony DVD-RW
Local Cabinet
LG 15" CRT

Monitor is about 8 years old, other components bought in 2010.

Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 3 - 3.5k
Transcend 4GB DDR3 x 2 Ram sticks @ 2k each
Zotac GTS450 @ 4k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 1.5 - 2k
Seagate 500 GB HDD @ 1.5k
FSP Saga 2 500W @ 1.5k
Sony DVD-RW @ 0.5k
Local Cabinet @ 0.4k
LG 15" CRT - 0.5 - 0.8k


----------



## k_v (Dec 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 3 - 3.5k
> Transcend 4GB DDR3 x 2 Ram sticks @ 2k each
> Zotac GTS450 @ 4k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 1.5 - 2k
> ...



2K for 4GB ram sticks? I think I bought them for 1.5K each at that time! Also don't you think you're underquoting the motherboard? 1.5-2K seems a little less. I'll take competitive offers from local shops anyway.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 13, 2013)

Looking to Sell my 10 months old Galaxy S3 white 32GB............One year extended warranty is also taken....How much should I expect??Its in scratchless condition and only a few silver frame tarnishes which S3 is famous for


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 13, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Looking to Sell my 10 months old Galaxy S3 white 32GB............One year extended warranty is also taken....How much should I expect??Its in scratchless condition and only a few silver frame tarnishes which S3 is famous for



15-17k.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2013)

k_v said:


> 2K for 4GB ram sticks? I think I bought them for 1.5K each at that time! Also don't you think you're underquoting the motherboard? 1.5-2K seems a little less. I'll take competitive offers from local shops anyway.



Ram price has hiked a lot from past few months and as for the motherboard price I don't know how old it is or it's of which revision but still the motherboard has no support for newer AM3+ cpus, has no VRM cooling and the marginally improved graphics feature can be compensated with a discrete gpu and nowadays USB 3.0 is a more desired feature which is not present.


----------



## ajay600 (Dec 15, 2013)

What price can I expect for this PC... looking to get a new one after selling this.

Monitor: 17 inch Samsung LCD
Proc: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.80 GHZ
MoB: Intel DG31 PR
RAM: 2 GB
HDD: 250
DVD drive with CD working and DVD not working
Creative 600 RS speakers


----------



## sainath (Dec 15, 2013)

What is ideal price for Sapphire Radeon HD 6750 2GB DDR3 with bill, box and all accessories? It is used for 1.5yr used and 1.5yr warranty remaining.Its urgent...


----------



## Akshay.live (Dec 15, 2013)

sainath said:


> What is ideal price for Sapphire Radeon HD 6750 2GB DDR3 with bill, box and all accessories? It is used for 1.5yr used and 1.5yr warranty remaining.Its urgent...




The last price was around 6k
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6750 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

Since the card is considerably old, I'd give around 3.2k.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ FK's price can be inflated for many products from time to time so it's not the perfect way for a price comparison 



ajay600 said:


> What price can I expect for this PC... looking to get a new one after selling this.
> 
> Monitor: 17 inch Samsung LCD
> Proc: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.80 GHZ
> ...



Monitor: 17 inch Samsung LCD - 3k
Proc: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.80 GHZ - 2.2k
MoB: Intel DG31 PR - 1.6k
RAM: 2 GB - 1k
HDD: 250 - 1.2k
DVD drive with CD working and DVD not working - What's the use of this then ? anyway, 150 bucks
Creative 600 RS speakers - 500 bucks though don't have exact idea about this model.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

What price can be expected from the below components which are having 30 months of warranty left.

AMD FX 8320,
Asus M5A97 R2.0,
Asus HD7770 1GB,
Corsair H60 Cooler,
Deepcool 120mm 4 BLUE LED fans.

I am gonna sell it in 20th,Jan,2014 and upgrade to a new PC. Can I sell them all in one lot ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What price can be expected from the below components which are having 30 months of warranty left.
> 
> AMD FX 8320,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0,
> ...



prices are already specified by Topgear in the previous page.


----------



## vineet09 (Dec 28, 2013)

How much can i get for  sep 2013 bought DELL U2412m monitor

Dell Ultra Sharp 24 Inch LED - U2412M Price: Buy Dell Ultra Sharp 24 Inch LED - U2412M Online in India - Infibeam.com


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

vineet09 said:


> How much can i get for  sep 2013 bought DELL U2412m monitor
> 
> Dell Ultra Sharp 24 Inch LED - U2412M Price: Buy Dell Ultra Sharp 24 Inch LED - U2412M Online in India - Infibeam.com



10-13k... Why are you selling it???


----------



## vineet09 (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> 10-13k... Why are you selling it???



 I am buying a laptop..so m selling my full gaming rig..what can i expect for all of it

*cpu*:	intel i5 3450
*graphic card*:	MSI N560GTX
*motherboard*:	gigabyte ga-b75m-d3h
*Ram*:	8gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3
*hard disk*:	WD 500 gb
*power unit*:	cooler master extreme 600W
*cabinet	*: nzxt guardian 921 rb
*DVD/RW*:	ASUS SATA

every part bought in aug-sep 2013..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

vineet09 said:


> I am buying a laptop..so m selling my full gaming rig..what can i expect for all of it
> 
> *cpu*:    intel i5 3450
> *graphic card*:    MSI N560GTX
> ...



intel i5 3450 : 8k
MSI N560GTX : 9-10k
gigabyte ga-b75m-d3h : 3.5k
8gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3 : 4.8k
WD 500 gb : 2.8-3k
cooler master extreme 600W : 3.6-3.9k
Nzxt guardian 921 rb : 3.5k
ASUS SATA : 0.6k


----------



## Vincee777 (Dec 29, 2013)

For how much i can sell my friend's Celkon CT2 Tablet? Still having 6 months warranty. Purchased for rs. 7800 locally


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 29, 2013)

How much for a 9-month old Galaxy Note2?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> How much for a 9-month old Galaxy Note2?



22-23k !!


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> For how much i can sell my friend's Celkon CT2 Tablet? Still having 6 months warranty. Purchased for rs. 7800 locally



a new one costs 5k on Amazon.in ... so 3.5 - 4k should be good enough.


----------



## Vincee777 (Dec 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> a new one costs 5k on Amazon.in ... so 3.5 - 4k should be good enough.




:thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 31, 2013)

How much for Intel Core i5-3470 , Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H (8~9 month old)

Intel Core i5-3470 - Intel: Flipkart.com
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> How much for Intel Core i5-3470 , Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H (8~9 month old)
> 
> Intel Core i5-3470 - Intel: Flipkart.com
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com



9.5k for i5 3470.
3.2k for gigabyte ga b75m d3h


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 1, 2014)

I am buying a new rig. How much to expect for this and where to sell it in Mumbai?

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4000+ Brisbane 65nm
Asus M2N-MX Mobo with Nvidia GeForce 6100/nForce 430
1GB Dual Channel DDR2 @ 263Mhz 
Seagate 80 GB HDD ST3802110AS Sata
Sony DVD Writer
Local Cabinet with PSU
Samsung SyncMaster 710M 17inch with inbuilt speakers

Thanks! and a Wishing all TDF Members a very happy new year.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am buying a new rig. How much to expect for this and where to sell it in Mumbai?
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4000+ Brisbane 65nm *- 1500*
> Asus M2N-MX Mobo with Nvidia GeForce 6100/nForce 430 - *600*
> ...



Try at olx or quickr



kartikoli said:


> How much for Intel Core i5-3470 , Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H (8~9 month old)
> 
> Intel Core i5-3470 - Intel: Flipkart.com
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com



i5 @ 8.5k-9k max

B75 @ 3k


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks @rijinpk1 ... @ASHISH65


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks again for the help Ashish.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi all,
Thinking to sell my current PC [working fine] having following components-

Sony 17" LCD
iBall case
LG DVD/CD writer
iBall 450 Watt PSU
Intel Core2 Duo E4500 2.20Ghz
Intel Motherboard G41 [dont know the exact model name]

please let me know how much approx money i can get for this.

reason for selling - buying new


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Hi all,
> Thinking to sell my current PC [working fine] having following components-
> 
> Sony 17" LCD
> ...



Sony 17" LCD *- 2000*
iBall case - *400*
LG DVD/CD writer - *300*
iBall 450 Watt PSU - *200*
Intel Core2 Duo E4500 2.20Ghz - *1500*
Intel Motherboard G41 - *​1000*


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sony 17" LCD *- 2000*
> iBall case - *400*
> LG DVD/CD writer - *300*
> iBall 450 Watt PSU - *200*
> ...



there is 2x2 GB RAM as well.

Looking at that price, i think i shoul keep it as a backup pc


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 10, 2014)

hey for how much can i sell HTC explorer?
1.5 years old so no warranty and rooted.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> hey for how much can i sell HTC explorer?
> 1.5 years old so no warranty and rooted.



Around 3k to 4k


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 10, 2014)

^^
nice thanks.


----------



## amjath (Jan 13, 2014)

How much can i sell ~5 months old Leap motion for??


----------



## rak2410 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all, 
This is my config:
1. CPU - Intel i5 2400 ( With deepcool Gamma archer cooling )
2. Mobo - Intel DH67BL
3. RAM - 4gb DDR3 1333Mhz corsair value single stick
All of above bought in june 2011

4. GPU - MSI R6870 Twin FrozrIII Hawk 1GB card
GPU bought in sept 2011

5. Cabinet - Thermaltake M9 with transparent side window. ( with two Bitfenix 120 mm Red led fans )
Cabinet is from 2009 may.

There are no issues with any of them. Except the cabinet power button. The outer button cover is gone. but inner small button can be pressed or maybe reset button can be used for power in place of the power connector on mobo.

So how much can I sell this for? 

Thanks!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

rak2410 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my config:
> 1. CPU - Intel i5 2400  *7000*
> 
> ...



Reply in bold


----------



## rak2410 (Jan 14, 2014)

^ Thank you!  But i prefer that GPU for 7k and maybe cabinet for 1.5-2k^ Anyone interested to buy can ping me. and i can give it only in bangalore by personally meeting them.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

rak2410 said:


> ^ Thank you!  But i prefer that GPU for 7k and maybe cabinet for 1.5-2k^ Anyone interested to buy can ping me. and i can give it only in bangalore by personally meeting them.



yep. 6870 is worth 7k-8k. you can post in the bazaar section or try olx /quikr.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

rak2410 said:


> ^ Thank you!  But i prefer that GPU for 7k and maybe cabinet for 1.5-2k^ Anyone interested to buy can ping me. and i can give it only in bangalore by personally meeting them.





rijinpk1 said:


> yep. 6870 is worth 7k-8k. you can post in the bazaar section or try olx /quikr.



Sorry i taught is was 6850 

Max to max i can say 7k as it is already 2.5 year old + if i add + 2k to 7-8k i can get similar performer NEW Gtx650ti/hd 7790 with 3 year warranty and much power efficient card


----------



## veera_champ (Jan 15, 2014)

How much for 2 years old Nokia N8 with
Nokia micro USB OTG to USB adapter,
Nokia HDMI adapter ,
Nokia Charging and Data Cable


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 20, 2014)

How much for :
Samsung 17" crt
pentium dual core e2140 1.6ghz
Intel 945 gccr ddr2 mobo
1 gb kingston ddr2 ram
Nokia 5230 3g


----------



## kevz22 (Jan 20, 2014)

How much can I expect to get for:
HTC Explorer with Box, Bill and all accessories, 13 months old in excellent condition.
Toshiba Satellite C665-P5012 Laptop with Box, Bill and Charger, excellent condition, 18 months old.

Regards...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 20, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> How much for :
> Samsung 17" crt
> pentium dual core e2140 1.6ghz
> Intel 945 gccr ddr2 mobo
> ...



Samsung 17" crt - *1500*

pentium dual core e2140 1.6ghz - *1000*

Intel 945 gccr ddr2 mobo - *700*

1 gb kingston ddr2 ram - *300*

Nokia 5230 3g - *2500*



kevz22 said:


> How much can I expect to get for:
> HTC Explorer with Box, Bill and all accessories, 13 months old in excellent condition.
> Regards...



Explorer - *3.5-4k*


----------



## true_lies (Jan 21, 2014)

How much for a Samsung Galaxy S i9000 16 GB with 2.3.3 Gingerbread in good condition with a little paint chipping on the edges. Got it from Canada 2 years back.
Have original battery + one compatible battery. Don't have the original charger or headphones.

P.S. - Are the mobile exchange programs from Samsung and others any good and worth it?


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2014)

true_lies said:


> How much for a Samsung Galaxy S i9000 16 GB with 2.3.3 Gingerbread in good condition with a little paint chipping on the edges. Got it from Canada 2 years back.
> Have original battery + one compatible battery. Don't have the original charger or headphones.
> 
> P.S. - Are the mobile exchange programs from Samsung and others any good and worth it?



galaxy s is ~3.5 years old phone, you *may *not get buyer to buy this phone. So my suggestion is to exchange ur phone. If u r interested for samsung phone exchange with them or look for exchange deal in flipkart


----------



## true_lies (Jan 22, 2014)

I know that but no harm in trying it on olx or quikr. Still how much can i expect?


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2014)

^~5500. Start the listing from Rs. 6750


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 23, 2014)

A friend want to sell his i5-4430 Processor (a month old). 

How much can he expect?


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2014)

11.5k should be good enough.


----------



## alex00888 (Jan 26, 2014)

I was thinking of selling my 5yr old pc and wanna know how much is it worth ?
Zotac Nvidia Geforce 9800GT 1GB, Intel Core 2 duo E7500, Asus PSQPL-AM, Dynet 2GB And Simmtronics 2GB DDR2 Ram, Umax nPower 450W PSU and Western Digital 40GB PATA HDD


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2014)

9k total.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Pls tell for what price I can sell my amd quad core 635 &  780g gigabyte mobo, 8400gt graphic card not used much and bijli cabinet,  all 3 yrs old


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Pls tell for what price I can sell my amd quad core 635 &  780g gigabyte mobo, 8400gt graphic card not used much and bijli cabinet,  all 3 yrs old



AROUND 3.5k


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 27, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> AROUND 3.5k


Can you give individual prices...


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi How much can I expect for AMD Athlon II X2 3.1 GHz still under warranty ?
And how much can I expect for 1 GB DDR ECC REG IBM server RAM ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Pls tell for what price I can sell my amd quad core 635 &  780g gigabyte mobo, 8400gt graphic card not used much and bijli cabinet,  all 3 yrs old



 amd quad core 635 > 1800

780g gigabyte > 800

8400gt - 500

bijili- 500


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2014)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Pls tell for what price I can sell my amd quad core 635 &  780g gigabyte mobo, 8400gt graphic card not used much and bijli cabinet,  all 3 yrs old



There's no athlon II quad core cpu available on our market anymore and for a an AMD quad core you need to shell out at-least 6.5k. So yours athlon quad can get at-least 3k alone and for the rest of the component MB@1.5k, gpu@500 bucks and cabby for 1k.



bubusam13 said:


> Hi How much can I expect for AMD Athlon II X2 3.1 GHz still under warranty ?
> And how much can I expect for 1 GB DDR ECC REG IBM server RAM ?



1.5k for the cpu and I don't know if there's anybody who can use DDR ram modules but still you may get 700 bucks.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 28, 2014)

some of my posts are missing in this thread between 15 & 20 jan along with the reply. any way to recover them?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 28, 2014)

how much I can expect for zotac gtx650ti 2gb amp edition with 1year 7months warranty remaining.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 28, 2014)

scudmissile007 said:


> how much I can expect for zotac gtx650ti 2gb amp edition with 1year 7months warranty remaining.



7.5k..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2014)

How much can I expect for SimCity key?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2014)

How much can I get for Dell ST2220L 22" LED with still 1 year 3 months warranty left?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 28, 2014)

bavusani said:


> How much can I get for Dell ST2220L 22" LED with still 1 year 3 months warranty left?



6-6.5k


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 29, 2014)

How much can I get for a RMAed box pack MSI 760GM-P33 (AM3 socket) mobo with more than one year warranty left ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much can I expect for SimCity key?



Any help with this?


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 29, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Any help with this?


you can get the game for 1500 rs...so 1.2 or 1k should be ok


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 31, 2014)

desai_amogh said:


> How much can I get for a RMAed box pack MSI 760GM-P33 (AM3 socket) mobo with more than one year warranty left ??



??
bump..


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2014)

1500 bucks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 3, 2014)

How much for a 2 years 9 months old Microsoft Sidewinder X6 + Logitech G400 would sell for?


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> How much for a 2 years 9 months old Microsoft Sidewinder X6 + Logitech G400 would sell for?



I thought u wanted to giveaway this to a guy!!!


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 4, 2014)

^^


----------



## snap (Feb 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> I thought u wanted to giveaway this to a guy!!!



dangit stole my line


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> How much for a 2 years 9 months old Microsoft Sidewinder X6 + Logitech G400 would sell for?



2.5k


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 4, 2014)

how much for corsair GS 600 only less than 1 year old ( no RMA and stuff) and cm elite 431 plus cabinet..........
as i want to buy a seasonic modular psu and a better looking cabby.....

and ya how much for this although i dnt wana sell it but i m just curious.........
"intel P4 1.6 ghz, kobp4m66a, samsung keyboard and mouse , 40gb hard disk, 128+512 ddr ram, lg studio works 563n monitor, mercury 2.1 980 W"


----------



## true_lies (Feb 5, 2014)

Tell me the individual price of the following components. Some of the posts in this thread are missing between 15 and 20 jan where i had asked the same as here.


> Intel Core2Quad q6600 @2.4 GHz (running @3.0 GHz)
> Corsair Vengeance 8 Gb Ram (2 x 4 Gb) @1600 MHz
> WD 1 TB (Black edition) Desktop Internal Hard Drive
> Gigabyte G41m Combo Motherboard
> ...


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello!

How much for HP DV6-6121TX laptop - 2.5 years old which has never been opened/serviced?

Config:
i7-2630QM
8GB RAM
AMD 6770M (2 GB GDDR5)
500GB Seagate HDD (should be still under warranty)

Thanks!


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2014)

35 - 40k.


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 7, 2014)

How much for Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm Case Fan

Never Used / Opened
Purchased 3 years back
Current Market Price - 1250


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> 35 - 40k.



Thanks!


----------



## Confused_user (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe this isn't the place for it; but I'm gonna go out and blurt out my query anyway. 

How much can I expect for my Sony Xperia M? Bought on August last year,  mint condition,  zero scratches. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2014)

Confused_user said:


> Maybe this isn't the place for it; but I'm gonna go out and blurt out my query anyway.
> 
> How much can I expect for my Sony Xperia M? Bought on August last year,  mint condition,  zero scratches.
> 
> Thanks in advance



6.5k or 7k at max as only 6 months warranty is left.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

@confuseduser you can check approx value of your cell phone at sahivalue.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2014)

abhidev said:


> @confuseduser you can check approx value of your cell phone at sahivalue.com



sahivalue only serves mumbai at present.


----------



## Confused_user (Feb 10, 2014)

bavusani said:


> 6.5k or 7k at max as only 6 months warranty is left.



Damnit I was hoping I'd be able to get around 8k..  Rreally wanted to upgrade to moto G 

Forgot to mention.. 2 years extended warranty.. 
Sahi value offering around 9k..  how accurate?


----------



## doom (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello guys

I want to sell my galaxy grand for a moto g if I get a good enough price. The grand is almost 7 months old. All the accessories are intact with a little faded out original flip cover. What is a good price for it?


----------



## doom (Feb 17, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

doom said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I want to sell my galaxy grand for a moto g if I get a good enough price. The grand is almost 7 months old. All the accessories are intact with a little faded out original flip cover. What is a good price for it?



you may expect 12k for it.


----------



## doom (Feb 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you may expect 12k for it.



12k sounds good. Ill check with the local shops in a day or 2. BTW reglobe was showing the sell price as 8k.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

How much for a 4 month G2 in pristine condition? Just asking.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Feb 25, 2014)

How much for .... 

Processor : AMD Phenom X4 9650 Quad-Core 2.31GHz
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP
Memory : 4 GB DDR2 RAM
Storage : 160 GB Hitachi IDE HDD
Cabinet
Zebronics 450W PSU

.... bought in 2009?

All in good working condition.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 25, 2014)

is 3.3k for a zotac gt 630 fair?? warranty remaining...


----------



## swiftshashi (Feb 25, 2014)

How much should be genuine for a One Year OLD Samsung Galaxy S3 16GB,with One Year *remaining* warranty??(Had Xtended Warranty)
Note-The phone is in showroom condition with *ZERO scratches or Paint fade*...I know that's kinda hard to believe,but that's what the phone is.....


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> is 3.3k for a zotac gt 630 fair?? warranty remaining...



Memory type and the amount of memory ? How old the card is and the card registered for extended warranty ?


----------



## swiftshashi (Feb 27, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> How much should be genuine for a One Year OLD Samsung Galaxy S3 16GB,with One Year *remaining* warranty??(Had Xtended Warranty)
> Note-The phone is in showroom condition with *ZERO scratches or Paint fade*...I know that's kinda hard to believe,but that's what the phone is.....



Anyone??


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 27, 2014)

topgear said:


> Memory type and the amount of memory ? How old the card is and the card registered for extended warranty ?


sorry for the bad details..
its 2gb ddr*3* and the card was bought in april 2013 and has 5 years warranty...
i bought it already...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 27, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> Anyone??



15-17k


----------



## swiftshashi (Feb 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 15-17k



Thanks...Product listed in For Sale Section


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 27, 2014)

vivek.virgo said:


> How much for ....
> 
> Processor : AMD Phenom X4 9650 Quad-Core 2.31GHz
> Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP
> ...



Same mobo with me. 

How much for
Asus k8v-mx
Ddr1 hynix Ram
Amd sempron 145(guess)
Zebronics Cabinet -2 nos
In working condition

Wish it will sell for 1000$ like in pawn stars


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2014)

^^ Sempron 145 has no DDR1 support AFAIK so the cpu must be something else. Use cpu-z to find the right info.



flyingcow said:


> sorry for the bad details..
> its 2gb ddr*3* and the card was bought in april 2013 and has 5 years warranty...
> i bought it already...



well congrats then  Anyway, a new one with 1GB DDR3 comes around ~4k so 3.5k is a bit steep but those extra years of warranty should cover it nicely.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 1, 2014)

how much can i get for this
Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.49875 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Silver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com
10 months used & still in warrenty.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 1, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ Sempron 145 has no DDR1 support AFAIK so the cpu must be something else. Use cpu-z to find the right info.
> 
> .



Sempron 2800+
--
Please say for this also
Hi-com mobo(local)
Intel e5300
1gb-ddr2
Zebronics 400W
--
Intel Dg-31pr
Intel e7200
1gb-ddr2
Zebronics 400W


----------



## kunalht (Mar 2, 2014)

how much for 10 month old Dell inspiron 15R 5521?
spec.
i5-3337u
2 GB AMD 8730m
1 TB HDD
4 GB RAM
win8 original
in warrenty.

Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.49875 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Silver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 2, 2014)

ASUS GT 210. Used for 2yrs. How much can i sell it for??

Shiva


----------



## amjath (Mar 2, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ASUS GT 210. Used for 2yrs. How much can i sell it for??
> 
> Shiva



OT which gpu buying


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 2, 2014)

Had planned for a HD 7770 & Antec VP450P combo( have an iBall PSU) , have to settle for the HD 6670 only as dad reduced budget    . Will the PSU hold against the HD 6670

Shiva


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

kunalht said:


> how much can i get for this
> Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.49875 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Silver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com
> 10 months used & still in warrenty.



35 - 40k.



kARTechnology said:


> Sempron 2800+
> --
> Please say for this also
> Hi-com mobo(local)
> ...



1. 3.5 - 4k for sempron config and 2 cabinets.
2. 3k [ e5300 ]
4. 4.5k [ e7200 ]



shivakanth.sujit said:


> ASUS GT 210. Used for 2yrs. How much can i sell it for??
> 
> Shiva



1000 bucks


----------



## vivek.virgo (Mar 5, 2014)

vivek.virgo said:


> How much for ....
> 
> Processor : AMD Phenom X4 9650 Quad-Core 2.31GHz
> Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP
> ...



Any estimates for above?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2014)

around 7-8K for everything. 

try selling off everything at one go. it'll be problematic to sell one at a time. tough to get customers for individual items.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 5, 2014)

how much for cm elite 431 plus with x dock..........


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2014)

^^ Depending on how old it is you can start from 2.5 - 3k.



vivek.virgo said:


> vivek.virgo said:
> 
> 
> > How much for ....
> ...



2.5k for the Processor. 1.5k For the mobo, 1.5K for Ram, 1K for HDD and 800 - 1000 bucks for Cabinet and PSU combo.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 9, 2014)

A friend is selling his HIS 270 (non-X) , he got it as a replacement for his old card (warranty around 6months i believe). How much should offer him?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 9, 2014)

11k i guess


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 9, 2014)

^^^ thanks


----------



## Sumanta (Mar 9, 2014)

*How much can i get for my old computer?*

I want to sell my old computer. Configuration for my computer is given below. Please suggest me how much can i get by selling my old computer.
1. Intel Pentium-4 Dual Core Processor (2.66 GHz, 533FSB, 2MB L2 Cache);
2. Intel Original Motherboard; 
3. 512MB RAM DDR1 (400 MHz); 
4. 1.44MB FDD;
5. WD 80GB SATA HDD; 
6. 15” Samsung Colour Monitor CRT;
7. Logitech Keyboard & Optical Mouse;
8. Samsung CDRW52x;
9. D’link (56.6) Internal Modem


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: How much can i get for my old computer?*

This is not the right section to post such queries. 
Post it here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/139625-how-much-can-i-sell-my-old-stuff.html 

And ask the mods to move this post to desired section.


----------



## seamon (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: How much can i get for my old computer?*

Shouldn't this entire sub-forum be locked??


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Mar 10, 2014)

Want to sell my Lumia 720, bought it in June 2013. In mint condition with all in box accessories, back flip cover and bill. How much can I expect for it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: How much can i get for my old computer?*

reported to move to proper section.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

^12-13k


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Mar 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^12-13k



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: How much can i get for my old computer?*

how the heck did you post in this sub forum LOL
*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/538/664/7c7.jpg

on topic-
you wont get a very good price for it..better donate it to someone needy


----------



## snap (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: How much can i get for my old computer?*

 nice


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: How much can i get for my old computer?*

Guys, OP is new to this forum so guide him.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 11, 2014)

how much i can get for xfx hd6770 1GB GDDR5 ? 9 months of warranty left


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 11, 2014)

Logitech g510 keyboard new sealed pack ,but no warranty(Rashi Imported product)


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2014)

Try Starting with 3K - 3.5k.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ Depending on how old it is you can start from 2.5 - 3k.


oh i bought that case around 4.5k its 1year exactly old no scratches and all its still on tip top condition no stickers nothing is placed on it..........


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

Just wanted to know for how much I can sell this crappy lappy, I use it as a torrenting rig.

core 2 duo 2.0 GHz.
3GB Ram DDR2
120GB HDD.
15.6" HD(720p) matte screen.
Intel X3100 Integrated GPU.
Also one of the keypad keys is broken.

1k INR?


----------



## veera_champ (Mar 14, 2014)

how much for CORSAIR GS600 with 2years remaining warranty


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

Why sell it?


----------



## veera_champ (Mar 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Why sell it?



going to modular psu


----------



## digyourpc (Mar 14, 2014)

How much for Samsung Galaxy Note 3 purchased on 12th October, 2013 (5 months old) and Dell Insipiron 5220 purchased on 17th July, 2012(20 months old)?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2014)

veera_champ said:


> how much for CORSAIR GS600 with 2years remaining warranty



4k with 2 years remaining warranty.

Go with Corsair TX650TM which is partially modular or Seasonic SS650KM3 for fully modular PSU.Both cost around 6.5k-7k.


----------



## veera_champ (Mar 14, 2014)

bavusani said:


> 4k with 2 years remaining warranty.
> 
> Go with Corsair TX650TM which is partially modular or Seasonic SS650KM3 for fully modular PSU.Both cost around 6.5k-7k.



4k truely
I think new one costs around 6500


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 14, 2014)

veera_champ said:


> 4k truely
> I think new one costs around 6500



5.2k on mdcomputers. you may even get a good price locally. even 4k seems high !!


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> oh i bought that case around 4.5k its 1year exactly old no scratches and all its still on tip top condition no stickers nothing is placed on it..........



3K should be the base price then and 3.5k is the max you can ask IMO.



seamon said:


> Just wanted to know for how much I can sell this crappy lappy, I use it as a torrenting rig.
> 
> core 2 duo 2.0 GHz.
> 3GB Ram DDR2
> ...



If it's in working condition [ including the battery ] you can ask for 5 - 7k.


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

topgear said:


> If it's in working condition [ including the battery ] you can ask for 5 - 7k.



It's in perfect working condition. It runs for 3 weeks straight(when torrenting with FUP). I just recently changed battery for 5k, 1 year ago.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 15, 2014)

hi

i have a Sony handycam about 5 yrs old which i want to sell off. It has been rarely used (3-4 times only) and is in very good condition. the model no. is DCR-SR45. it has 30GB HDD. all accessories are included. how much can i get for it?

thank you


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just wanted to know for how much I can sell this crappy lappy, I use it as a torrenting rig.
> 
> core 2 duo 2.0 GHz.
> 3GB Ram DDR2
> ...





seamon said:


> It's in perfect working condition. It runs for 3 weeks straight(when torrenting with FUP). I just recently changed battery for 5k, 1 year ago.



Then hike the bounty to 8 - 10k


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just wanted to know for how much I can sell this crappy lappy, I use it as a torrenting rig.
> 
> core 2 duo 2.0 GHz.
> 3GB Ram DDR2
> ...



I sold my 6 yr old lappy for 8k through OLX

Specs-
-1.86Ghz Pentium Dual Core
-15" 720p
-1 GB Ram
-200 Gigs HDD
-Wifi,LAN
-DVDRW+
-1 key cap broken(But key working perfectly)

Condition was very good!

You might sell it till 7-9k


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 17, 2014)

digyourpc said:


> How much for Samsung Galaxy Note 3 purchased on 12th October, 2013 (5 months old) and Dell Insipiron 5220 purchased on 17th July, 2012(20 months old)?



Note 3 around 35-37k
Btw why are you selling it?
It's best specced Android available !

Mention specs of Dell Lappy!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 17, 2014)

ritwiksondhi said:


> Want to sell my Lumia 720, bought it in June 2013. In mint condition with all in box accessories, back flip cover and bill. How much can I expect for it?



11-13k.But Lumia have very low resale!All the best!Try OLX

Technically people will think to buy Moto G!


----------



## seamon (Mar 17, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I sold my 6 yr old lappy for 8k through OLX
> 
> Specs-
> -1.86Ghz Pentium Dual Core
> ...



I guess I'll continue to use it as a downloading rig hehe.


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok. Here's mine...

-Intel DG31PR Mobo
-Intel core 2 duo 2.53 ghz
-2 GB DDR2 RAM x2 (Dynet + Hynix)

On my local, the seller said he'll take this for 2.5k :/
Is that what it worth?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> I guess I'll continue to use it as a downloading rig hehe.



Good idea!


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 17, 2014)

How much for battlefield 3 origin key


----------



## Sparky19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have an Xperia mini pro (Sk17i). Its 1.6 years old and in excellent condition. How much can i expect for this in retailers like Croma, Sangeetha etc in exchange while buying a new phone from them.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 18, 2014)

Sparky19 said:


> I have an Xperia mini pro (Sk17i). Its 1.6 years old and in excellent condition. How much can i expect for this in retailers like Croma, Sangeetha etc in exchange while buying a new phone from them.



Don't trade with them!It's always better you sell differently !


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> Ok. Here's mine...
> 
> -Intel DG31PR Mobo
> -Intel core 2 duo 2.53 ghz
> ...



4.5k at-least.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> 4.5k at-least.



those 2nd hand hardware dealers will charge less, because they have to keep a profit. they will sell at that price, coz any anymore and no one will buy it from them. so they have to keep their cost price low to rake in the profits. 

OP will be much better off if he sells directly to a buyer, without any middleman/dealers


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2014)

^^ yep, that's the idea and OP better Start a thread on Bazzar section of some forums or try sites like olx.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2014)

Guys how much can I sell my *canon power shot A 610*


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, that's the idea and OP better Start a thread on Bazzar section of some forums or try sites like olx.




Its 5 years old, that's why i fear. If i sell to a buyer, and it fails someday the buyer will be affected.. :/


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> Its 5 years old, that's why i fear. If i sell to a buyer, and it fails someday the buyer will be affected.. :/



Give him after sales service then.. Just kidding 

Well I guess the buyer shouldn't expect it to run flawlessly for the next 5 years... it can fail anytime


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Give him after sales service then.. Just kidding
> 
> Well I guess the buyer shouldn't expect it to run flawlessly for the next 5 years... it can fail anytime


In that case, i will keep my existing config as long as it works, and then upgrade it when fails, coz i don't wanna make anyone lose. Thank you all.


----------



## gurujee (Mar 23, 2014)

how much for 5 year old acer aspire 4720 laptop ?

core2duo t5450 1.66ghz
2.5gb ram
500gb HD (recently upgraded)
14 inch

dvd drive not working


----------



## vivek.virgo (Mar 27, 2014)

How much for WD Green 1 TB SATA HDD with 1 year warranty remaining?
Has been issued by WD in exchange for RMA'd old one. It's labelled as Recertified.
Not used at all, still in it's sealed pouch.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2014)

gurujee said:


> how much for 5 year old acer aspire 4720 laptop ?
> 
> core2duo t5450 1.66ghz
> 2.5gb ram
> ...



7 - 8k



vivek.virgo said:


> How much for WD Green 1 TB SATA HDD with 1 year warranty remaining?
> Has been issued by WD in exchange for RMA'd old one. It's labelled as Recertified.
> Not used at all, still in it's sealed pouch.



for HDD you can expect to get 2.5 - 3k


----------



## Thor (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Guys I guess this is the place to come if I need to find how much I can get for my old laptop... 
I have a 3 year 9 month old Acer aspire 5740g laptop. 
Has i5, 4 gb ram 
faulty speaker. 

How much can I expect?


----------



## ssb1551 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, I wanna sell my Samsung Galaxy S3. I purchased it in May 2013. There is no scratch & the phone works fine. I have the bill & all the accessories in box. How much can I expect for this?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> for HDD you can expect to get 2.5 - 3k



i doubt any knowledgeable person will buy 2nd hand hard disk...........


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i doubt any knowledgeable person will buy 2nd hand hard disk...........



No like button here so "Like"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Hi Guys, I wanna sell my Samsung Galaxy S3. I purchased it in May 2013. There is no scratch & the phone works fine. I have the bill & all the accessories in box. How much can I expect for this?



15-16k


----------



## ssb1551 (Apr 5, 2014)

^^Thanks!! I'll post it on olx


----------



## seamon (Apr 5, 2014)

What do you think a Y500 will sell for. Included accessories are SLI card, DVD drive,120w and 170w bricks.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2014)

Why are u selling it?? Thought you liked it very much??

Shiva


----------



## seamon (Apr 5, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why are u selling it?? Thought you liked it very much??
> 
> Shiva



Just wanna know how much this can sell for.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW anyone interested??


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i doubt any knowledgeable person will buy 2nd hand hard disk...........



A second hand HDD is good and selling well on forums if it's factory RMAed and in sealed condition but even I'm reluctant about a Re certified HDD.


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 8, 2014)

hey guys i wanna upgrade my system it's about 2 years old. my config is 
amd fx4100
biostar a880gz
hdd wd  80 gb
philips 202el 20' moniter
generic psu
2.1 speakers
now i'm in confusion . that should i sell amd proccy and mb and get a apu of a8 or a10 series
or should i add a graphic card to existing config.
i'm gonna buy a hdd of 500 gb too. pls suggest what to do .max budget for gfx is 5k. sorry if it is wrong section for posting.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 8, 2014)

^^ Create a new thread PC Components / Configurations

Shiva


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 9, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> hey guys i wanna upgrade my system it's about 2 years old. my config is
> amd fx4100
> biostar a880gz
> hdd wd  80 gb
> ...



bump anyone


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 9, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^^ Create a new thread PC Components / Configurations
> 
> Shiva



Bump to your question


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> hey guys i wanna upgrade my system it's about 2 years old. my config is
> amd fx4100
> biostar a880gz
> hdd wd  80 gb
> ...



Keep your current config, add a a R7 240 1GB DDr5 gpu if you want [ around 5.5k ], change the PSu if you can and go for WD Blue HDD. Otherwise here's the prices :

amd fx4100 -  @ 4.5k
biostar a880gz - 2 - 2.5k
hdd wd  80 gb - 0.8 -1k
philips 202el 20' moniter - 4k
generic psu - 300 bucks may be.
2.1 speakers - Brand and model ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 10, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> hey guys i wanna upgrade my system it's about 2 years old. my config is
> amd fx4100
> biostar a880gz
> hdd wd  80 gb
> ...



Sell your CPU+MB+HDD+PSU and get these instead:

CPU: AMD FX 6300 -7300,
MB: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5800,
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3000,
PSU: Antec VP450P -2600,
GPU: HIS R7 240 1GB -5500.
TOTAL:24,200.

Link:*mdcomputers.in/his-graphics-card-radeon-r7-240-1gb-ddr5.html


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 10, 2014)

topgear said:


> Keep your current config, add a a R7 240 1GB DDr5 gpu if you want [ around 5.5k ], change the PSu if you can and go for WD Blue HDD. Otherwise here's the prices :
> 
> amd fx4100 -  @ 4.5k
> biostar a880gz - 2 - 2.5k
> ...



Thanks bro , will look forward to it thanks again


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 10, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Sell your CPU+MB+HDD+PSU and get these instead:
> 
> CPU: AMD FX 6300 -7300,
> MB: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5800,
> ...



Sorry bro can't do that it will be out of budget.but thanks for advice


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

How much for 4 days old APC 600VA UPS?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 15, 2014)

bavusani said:


> How much for 4 days old APC 600VA UPS?



why are you selling it?? aren't you getting the required back up??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> why are you selling it?? aren't you getting the required back up??



No I am not getting any backup while gaming?


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 16, 2014)

bavusani said:


> No I am not getting any backup while gaming?



Where did you purchase it from? You can ask the shopkeeper to exchange it for a higher rating one...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Where did you purchase it from? You can ask the shopkeeper to exchange it for a higher rating one...



I bought it from Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad.


----------



## amjath (Apr 16, 2014)

> Will i get any good amount of money?



Seriously I didn't understand the poll question and answered it. Can Mods remove my vote explain me then I Vote


----------



## Thor (Apr 16, 2014)

I will repost with some more details.

I have a 3.5 year old  ACER Aspire 5740 G Latop . Its in pretty good shape.

Details of laptop specs :
Intel Core i5 430M 2.26GHz (1066 MHz FSB)
ATI HD5650 1 GB Gfx Card
15.6in HD Acer CineCrystal LED LCD
4GB RAM
500GB (5400rpm) HDD
6-cell Li-ion battery

How much can I expect for this ? I bought this for 44k INR.


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

Thor said:


> I will repost with some more details.
> 
> I have a 3.5 year old  ACER Aspire 5740 G Latop . Its in pretty good shape.
> 
> ...



If RAM is DDR3 then you can add it in your Y510p.


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2014)

I think its about time the poll on top should be removed, [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]


----------



## Revolution (Apr 17, 2014)

Ironic poll.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2014)

Voted


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey guys I am planning to sell my Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray. It was bought in October 2011. The screen is scratched and the back cover is slightly loose. Rest everything is working fine. Any idea how much I can get for it?(excluding charger)


----------



## aaronbrako (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey guys,

I have a mint condition iPod touch 5th gen, about 8 months old, with warranty. 16GB, white. Any idea how much I can expect to get?


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

aaronbrako said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a mint condition iPod touch 5th gen, about 8 months old, with warranty. 16GB, white. Any idea how much I can expect to get?


60-70% of the current price.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 21, 2014)

How much for an year old, no RMA history and perfectly working Sapphire 7870??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 21, 2014)

how much for a week or asus r9 280x dc2...............


----------



## amjath (Apr 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how much for a week or asus r9 280x dc2...............



I see why you panicked


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how much for a week or asus r9 280x dc2...............



Did you bought it for currency mining?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how much for a week or asus r9 280x dc2...............



you are not really selling it, are you?

btw, you can expect 90-95% of the cost price.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I see why you panicked



why??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 21, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> How much for an year old, no RMA history and perfectly working Sapphire 7870??



Any help on this?? bumpty bumpaa!!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

you still have 2 years warranty, right?? and also the bill and other stuff like packing case etc...?

then you may get ~60-70%


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> you are not really selling it, are you?
> 
> btw, you can expect 90-95% of the cost price.
> 
> ...



probably he might have seen the details  of r9 300 series gpu. check here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/117078-gpu-news-channel-42.html 

- - - Updated - - -



rakesh_ic said:


> Any help on this?? bumpty bumpaa!!



around 12k or lower.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> probably he might have seen the details  of r9 300 series gpu. check here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/117078-gpu-news-channel-42.html



thats still a rumor..


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2014)

But it may going to be true :
www.guru3d.com/news_story/amd_pirate_islands_radeon_r9_300_series.html

Read the discussion on the article.


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

topgear said:


> But it may going to be true :
> www.guru3d.com/news_story/amd_pirate_islands_radeon_r9_300_series.html
> 
> Read the discussion on the article.


If that's true, the prices will be higher, 380x will be priced 28k+ for sure.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 22, 2014)

just months back they released the 2xx series...........


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

no GPU for me now.. 

just the Royal Enfield.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2014)

How much for Corsair 300R Windowed Edition Cabinet bought in April,2013?


----------



## spyingshadow (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey guys
I am about to buy a second hand laptop for general computing and have the following model available to me for negotiation:

HP Pavilion dv6-6c40se
Intel i5-2450M on H67 chipset
6GB DDR3 RAM
750GB HDD
AMD Radeon HD7470M GDDR5 1GB
15.6" anti-glare, altec lansing speakers, the usual.

The piece is a year and half old according to the seller (no bill). The keyboard's got funny glyphs so I think it was bought in Dubai or Malaysia maybe. AFAIK the model was launched in 2011 second quarter.
What do you think is the ideal price?


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

Here's what a new piece with similar config is priced :
*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-dm4-3...=b_2&ref=32bd6958-e090-45d2-8f6d-a0fae62b6442

But there's good laptops available with better graphics nowadays so 25 - 30k should be appropriate.


----------



## bodmas (Apr 25, 2014)

spyingshadow said:


> Hey guys
> I am about to buy a second hand laptop for general computing and have the following model available to me for negotiation:
> 
> HP Pavilion dv6-6c40se
> ...





topgear said:


> Here's what a new piece with similar config is priced :
> *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-dm4-3...=b_2&ref=32bd6958-e090-45d2-8f6d-a0fae62b6442
> 
> But there's good laptops available with better graphics nowadays so 25 - 30k should be appropriate.



A better Core i7 4th Gen one is available at Ebay ~  *www.ebay.in/itm/Dell-Inspiron-3537...86050737?pt=IN_PC_Laptops&hash=item4ad419f4b1  @ *Rs.42,130*
So you should get that one for Rs.20k - Rs.22k


----------



## tkin (Apr 25, 2014)

spyingshadow said:


> Hey guys
> I am about to buy a second hand laptop for general computing and have the following model available to me for negotiation:
> 
> HP Pavilion dv6-6c40se
> ...


Lets see, large power consuming cpu, weak graphics card, good hdd size, 6GB RAM, moreover no bill, could be very old, I'd say test beforehand and pay not more than 20k, 15k is ideal, but test it thoroughly.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 29, 2014)

how much can i expect for this rig?

Pentium D 2.8Ghz, under warranty till 4 years
GT210 1GB 
Zebronics 550W PSU
180GB Seagate HDD 5200RPM
Biostar G41D3+ mobo
2GB RAM, is some local brand
A aftermarket cooler(some local one)
A Supercomp cabinet(bought it for 1k)
HP Pavilion MX704 CRT Monitor
Intex Protector 725 UPS[under warranty 1 year left]

works perfectly.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 29, 2014)

5-6k maybe.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 29, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> 5-6k maybe.



just as i expected


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

^if you are fortunate, i.e.


----------



## nitheeshr (May 5, 2014)

Hey guys. I want to sell this laptop. How much can I expect?

ASUS G75VW Gaming Notebook / 3rd Generation Intel Core i7-3630QM 2.4-3.4 GHz / 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 RAM / 750GB HDD 7200RPM / Blu-ray Player-DVDRW / NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M 3GB GDDR5 / 17.3" FHD Matte Display / Windows 8 64-bit Genuine

Just 15 months old. Was a desktop replacement. So full time indoor use only. All the edges are perfect without even a single scratch. All documents are there.


----------



## bodmas (May 5, 2014)

nitheeshr said:


> Hey guys. I want to sell this laptop. How much can I expect?
> 
> ASUS G75VW Gaming Notebook / 3rd Generation Intel Core i7-3630QM 2.4-3.4 GHz / 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 RAM / 750GB HDD 7200RPM / Blu-ray Player-DVDRW / NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M 3GB GDDR5 / 17.3" FHD Matte Display / Windows 8 64-bit Genuine
> 
> Just 15 months old. Was a desktop replacement. So full time indoor use only. All the edges are perfect without even a single scratch. All documents are there.


*ASUS G75VW* ~ _*Rs.50,000* approx for 1.5 years old laptop_


----------



## nitheeshr (May 5, 2014)

ok. but look at the specs.. i was expecting 80k.. since lenovo y510p costs 70k..


----------



## bodmas (May 5, 2014)

nitheeshr said:


> ok. but look at the specs.. i was expecting 80k.. since lenovo y510p costs 70k..


I agree with you but the price was evaluated while considering following factors:
1) Price of new piece is around *Rs.82,000* ( ASUS Republic of Gamers G75VW-AH71 17.3-Inch Gaming Laptop)
2) Price of newer model with i7 4th Gen config is around *Rs.1,01,700* ( ASUS G750JX-DB71 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black) )

Approx price is considered while deducting 40% of the brand new model of yours.


----------



## Roshan9415 (May 8, 2014)

Guys,I want to sell my HP 2000 2116TU laptop.Bought 2 years ago.It is in good condition.Please suggest me,how much can I expect.
Core i5/2 GB DDR3 RAM/500 GB HDD
*www.flipkart.com/hp-2000-2116tu-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-2gb-500gb-dos/p/itmda5peggjyx7eg


----------



## bodmas (May 8, 2014)

Roshan9415 said:


> Guys,I want to sell my HP 2000 2116TU laptop.Bought 2 years ago.It is in good condition.Please suggest me,how much can I expect.
> Core i5/2 GB DDR3 RAM/500 GB HDD
> *www.flipkart.com/hp-2000-2116tu-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-2gb-500gb-dos/p/itmda5peggjyx7eg


*HP 2000 2116TU* ~ _*Rs.17,000*_ for 2 years old laptop


----------



## kARTechnology (May 8, 2014)

Guys I have a hp 4410s updraded with 4gig transcend ddr2 ram and new original battery...HDD is 120gb
Screen broken but hdmi and VGA works like a charm...can use as htpc
Anyone need it? How much can I sell


----------



## bodmas (May 8, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> Guys I have a hp 4410s updraded with 4gig transcend ddr2 ram and new original battery...HDD is 120gb
> Screen broken but hdmi and VGA works like a charm...can use as htpc
> Anyone need it? How much can I sell


*HP 4410s (With Broken LCD)* ~ *Rs.4000* approx


----------



## luckyidnani (May 8, 2014)

Hey can you tell me the correct price for this laptop sony vaio vpceb16fg the remaining details are over here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183521


----------



## bodmas (May 8, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> Hey can you tell me the correct price for this laptop sony vaio vpceb16fg the remaining details are over here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183521


*SONY VAIO VPCEB16FG* ~ _*Rs.8,000*_ _approx for 4 years old laptop_


----------



## kARTechnology (May 8, 2014)

bodmas said:


> *HP 4410s (With Broken LCD)* ~ *Rs.4000* approx



That nuch low? Atleast 10k?


----------



## rajnusker (May 8, 2014)

bodmas said:


> *SONY VAIO VPCEB16FG* ~ _*Rs.8,000*_ _approx for 4 years old laptop_



Are you joking? Atleast 13k for the i3 and 1080p display.


----------



## luckyidnani (May 8, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Are you joking? Atleast 13k for the i3 and 1080p display.



Will you be willing to buy it for 13k


----------



## rajnusker (May 8, 2014)

^Nope, I don't need laptop. Btw didn't see your sales thread earlier, 12k seems alright since the shipping charge and risks are involved. Me and my friend sold our 1st gen i3's for 11-12k this year, and Acer & Dell. But I live in Kolkata, here prices may be higher.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2014)

How much can I get for 3 months old Intel Core i3 4130?


----------



## vyral_143 (May 12, 2014)

bavusani said:


> How much can I get for 3 months old Intel Core i3 4130?



Approx 6-6.5k


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 18, 2014)

Micromax A74 bought on 25th jan 2014...excellent condition...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 18, 2014)

Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN  Bought last year for 56k.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 18, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN  Bought last year for 56k.



Which one will be your next buy Y50 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> Micromax A74 bought on 25th jan 2014...excellent condition...



less than 4k, just because of Moto E launch.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 19, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Which one will be your next buy Y50 ?


Done with laptops, dude..
Done with that pos.. I live in India and temps are so F high..
I will go for Assembled PC with liquid cooling..


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 19, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> less than 4k, just because of Moto E launch.



Damn that is the only reason I want to sell it : to buy Moto E.


----------



## kundalus (May 19, 2014)

How much can.i get for  these ddr3 rams

kingston ddr3 4gb x 1 1600mhz cl9  bought from fk in Nov14, 4yrs 6 months warranty.left.

Gskill 2gb x 4 1600 mhz cl7 Ram. 4 gb bought in 2009 and 4gb in nov 2013. Life time warranty.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

kundalus said:


> How much can.i get for  these ddr3 rams
> 
> kingston ddr3 4gb x 1 1600mhz cl9  bought from fk in *Nov14*, 4yrs 6 months warranty.left.
> 
> Gskill 2gb x 4 1600 mhz cl7 Ram. 4 gb bought in 2009 and 4gb in nov 2013. Life time warranty.



You bought the ram from future 

Anyway, If it's kingston HyperX Blu you can expect 2.2k. For G-Skill 2GB Module [ purchased on 2009 ? ] you can ask 800 bucks per 2GB and the 4Gb module should fetch you 2k.


----------



## kundalus (May 20, 2014)

Lolz... Thanks for ur inputs...


----------



## bodmas (May 21, 2014)

Hello Members,
How much i can get for "Pre-owned Original Xbox 360 wired controller with 1 year shop warranty"? Offers accepted on PM also.


----------



## quicky008 (May 21, 2014)

How much would a 2 months old galaxy grand be currently worth?Its in very good condition.


----------



## bodmas (May 22, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> How much would a 2 months old galaxy grand be currently worth?Its in very good condition.


*Smasung Galaxy Garnd Duos I9082 *~ _approx *Rs.12,000 *for 2 months old smatphone _


----------



## quicky008 (May 22, 2014)

bodmas said:


> *Smasung Galaxy Garnd Duos I9082 *~ _approx *Rs.12,000 *for 2 months old smatphone _



Hmm,thanks for the info-a friend of mine is selling this phone for Rs 9000-should i go for it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Hmm,thanks for the info-a friend of mine is selling this phone for Rs 9000-should i go for it?



increase budget and get Moto G


----------



## bodmas (May 22, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Hmm,thanks for the info-a friend of mine is selling this phone for Rs 9000-should i go for it?


At that price it is worth.  Else go for Moto G as suggested by @*SaiyanGoku*


----------



## quicky008 (May 22, 2014)

^my budget is low-that's the problem.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2014)

How much can I get for 3 months old Intel Core i3 4130 & Gigabyte B85M-D3H? 						

Reason: Going for AMD FX4300 to play Watch dogs.


----------



## srkmish (May 22, 2014)

How much for 

1. PSP 3004 with 4 umds (NFS mw, tekken 5, patapon and some other) with Case and Modded. 
2. Ainol Venus tablet. Out of warranty. Micro sd slot not working. 2 Scratches across the screen
3. PSP 3004 Broken display. Its washed out with horizontal lines traversing the screen. I think screen needs to be replaced.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2014)

bavusani said:


> How much can I get for 3 months old Intel Core i3 4130 & Gigabyte B85M-D3H?
> 
> Reason: Going for AMD FX4300 to play Watch dogs.



12k total.


----------



## Hrishi (May 23, 2014)

e970 , 6 months old. in very good condition , with only a minor scratch on rear glass... rest everything is as good as new. 
Thinking to buy a more rugged piece of phone.... this one feels very delicate in hand and I am always concerned about dropping it any now or then..... it was stupid to use rear panel made of glass...makes the phone so effing slippery and delicate


----------



## sushovan (May 23, 2014)

^  10k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> e970 , 6 months old. in very good condition , with only a minor scratch on rear glass... rest everything is as good as new.
> Thinking to buy a more rugged piece of phone.... this one feels very delicate in hand and I am always concerned about dropping it any now or then..... it was stupid to use rear panel made of glass...makes the phone so effing slippery and delicate



How much did you paid for it? and what is the current OS of phone? is the phone rooted and/or the bootloader unlocked?


----------



## Hrishi (May 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How much did you paid for it? and what is the current OS of phone? is the phone rooted and/or the bootloader unlocked?



I paid 19k for it when I purchased it in month of December. I have JellyBean Stock 4.1 running , rooted with unlocked bootloader.
I have used several roms on it but the feel of LG's UI is something the custom roms can't beat. So I am still on it. 

The phone should get a Kitkat update pretty soon , as one of the variant has received it.

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> ^  10k



Don't you think it's kinda low.


----------



## truegenius (May 23, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Hmm,thanks for the info-a friend of mine is selling this phone for Rs 9000-should i go for it?


moto e 



bavusani said:


> How much can I get for 3 months old Intel Core i3 4130 & Gigabyte B85M-D3H?
> 
> Reason: Going for AMD FX4300 to play Watch dogs.


 fx8320 to i3 and now to fx4300 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I paid 19k for it when I purchased it in month of December. I have JellyBean Stock 4.1 running , rooted with unlocked bootloader.
> I have used several roms on it but the feel of LG's UI is something the custom roms can't beat. So I am still on it.
> 
> The phone should get a Kitkat update pretty soon , as one of the variant has received it.
> ...



12-13k because of no warranty. Else the phone is a beast (I have it too  )

South Korean variant F180 got kitkat recently, i'm expecting a late july or early august roll out for our AT&T version.

to prevent the phone slipping off the hands, why not use a tpu case 

I'm using this one: *geb.ebay.in/g/ImportHubViewItem?itemid=291068978847


----------



## Hrishi (May 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 12-13k because of no warranty. Else the phone is a beast (I have it too  )
> 
> South Korean variant F180 got kitkat recently, i'm expecting a late july or early august roll out for our AT&T version.
> 
> ...



Yeah , it's a beast. I mean killer in Specs and Display and everything other than the stupid cam ( I got DSLR , so no worries for me).
I have tons of case lying around , A TPU case of E975 , a Crystal case , a Pouch , a Rugged Holster as well imported for like 1300INR . But it's way too heavy to use.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW , how much did you got that TPU case for ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> BTW , how much did you got that TPU case for ??



Rs 1226. A matte screen protector came along with it. more than half of the cost was for shipping though


----------



## Hrishi (May 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Rs 1226. A matte screen protector came along with it. more than half of the cost was for shipping though



Same here for the Rugged Case , plus they didn't sent the screen guard as mentioned.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

truegenius said:


> fx8320 to i3 and now to fx4300 ?



he earlier had an i5 3570k before acquiring an fx 8320


----------



## masterkd (May 25, 2014)

what should be the price for 2.5 years old 560Ti Hawk. 6 months warranty left.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 25, 2014)

^^6.5k-7.5k


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 25, 2014)

how much can i expect for TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router  .its 1.5 year old and has 1.5 years of warranty left.working flawlessly.
thank you.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2014)

500 bucks or 10% extra if you want to


----------



## tinornit (May 28, 2014)

How much can I pay to get an used MSI 560Ti Hawk 1GB GPU with 1 month warranty?
Purpose:I need a GPU to play some new games in moderate settings without lag.


----------



## mohit9206 (May 28, 2014)

How much can i sell my
1. Sapphire 7750 1GB Gddr5 18 months old 6 months warranty left for ?
2. My whole PC consisting of Pentium G630,8gb ddr3 ram,7750 1gb,1TB WD Blue,Coolermaster 350 watt PSU,LG optical drive,Gigabyte H61M-DS2 mobo,local cabinet and 17 inch HP w1707 LCD monitor ? PC is 18 months old,monitor is 5 years old.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

tinornit said:


> How much can I pay to get an used MSI 560Ti Hawk 1GB GPU with 1 month warranty?
> Purpose:I need a GPU to play some new games in moderate settings without lag.



less than 7k.
btw,what is your config. remember to have a good psu with this gpu.

- - - Updated - - -



mohit9206 said:


> How much can i sell my
> 1. Sapphire 7750 1GB Gddr5 18 months old 6 months warranty left for ?



4.5k


> 2. My whole PC consisting of Pentium G630,8gb ddr3 ram,7750 1gb,1TB WD Blue,Coolermaster 350 watt PSU,LG optical drive,Gigabyte H61M-DS2 mobo,local cabinet and 17 inch HP w1707 LCD monitor ? PC is 18 months old,monitor is 5 years old.



21.5k


----------



## masterkd (May 28, 2014)

tinornit said:


> How much can I pay to get an used MSI 560Ti Hawk 1GB GPU with 1 month warranty?
> Purpose:I need a GPU to play some new games in moderate settings without lag.



4.5k max


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 3, 2014)

How much for palit 760 2gb purchased in Aug. 2013 with bill, box everything.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 3, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> How much for palit 760 2gb purchased in Aug. 2013 with bill, box everything.



12-13k


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 17, 2014)

Guys how much can I get for my approx one year old Samsung Galaxy S advance..its out of warranty.. I got it for 15000 including a flip cover


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2014)

~5k
thats the best you can get


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 18, 2014)

What?? So low??
Even on olx??
I once sold my one year old  Micromax ninja(worth 5000 rs) Android phone for 1000 on olx without the charger and the data cable and after mentioning to the buyer that its wifi was kaput.
But if its so low then I'm not selling it...I like amoled displays very much


----------



## cyberpyrate (Jun 21, 2014)

Desktop assembled in November 2012.
i5 3570k
Gigabyte B75M-D3H
Corsair 4GB RAM @1600mhz
Sapphire HD 7850 1GB OC GDDR5
500 GB HDD @ 7200 RPM
CoolerMaster Elite 311 Cabinet
Dell 22" Monitor


----------



## truegenius (Jun 21, 2014)

how much should i pay for a *3 year and 4 month old Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3* board ?

i can't find its current pricing as its not in market though flipkart and other showed 7-9k as last price ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 Motherboard Best Price in India on 21 June 2014


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jun 22, 2014)

hi all. how much I can expect for my whole PC which consists
i7 2600k+Asus maximus IV gene-z (14months warranty left), 2x4gb 1600mhz ripjaws-x (lifetime warranty), zotac  gtx 650ti 2gb amp edition (13 months warranty), view sonic 19" LCD,nzxt gamma with 3 extra 120mm fans, corsair vx550 (13 months warranty), 2x1tb Seagate hdd + 1.5tb WD HDD with lots of interesting stuff(consider out of warranty), cooler master N620 cooler, Razer death adder gaming mouse and creative 4.1 speakers.
All items have original box, bill and accessories.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 22, 2014)

scudmissile007 said:


> hi all. how much I can expect for my whole PC which consists
> i7 2600k+Asus maximus IV gene-z (14months warranty left), 2x4gb 1600mhz ripjaws-x (lifetime warranty), zotac  gtx 650ti 2gb amp edition (13 months warranty), view sonic 19" LCD,nzxt gamma with 3 extra 120mm fans, corsair vx550 (13 months warranty), 2x1tb Seagate hdd + 1.5tb WD HDD with lots of interesting stuff(consider out of warranty), cooler master N620 cooler, Razer death adder gaming mouse and creative 4.1 speakers.
> All items have original box, bill and accessories.



What was the total budget of rig when you bought it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2014)

scudmissile007 said:


> hi all. how much I can expect for my whole PC which consists
> i7 2600k+Asus maximus IV gene-z (14months warranty left), 2x4gb 1600mhz ripjaws-x (lifetime warranty), zotac  gtx 650ti 2gb amp edition (13 months warranty), view sonic 19" LCD,nzxt gamma with 3 extra 120mm fans, corsair vx550 (13 months warranty), 2x1tb Seagate hdd + 1.5tb WD HDD with lots of interesting stuff(consider out of warranty), cooler master N620 cooler, Razer death adder gaming mouse and creative 4.1 speakers.
> All items have original box, bill and accessories.


25-30k


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2014)

Sony Vaio E Series Lappy bought in October 2011.

i5 2430M 2.4GHz with Turbo boost upto 3GHz
4GB RAM, 320GB HDD,
Original Win 8.1 upgraded from Win 7

Original box pack, Bill available. 
Model: *VPCEG2AEN*

How much moolah?

- - - Updated - - -

Product link: *www.sony.co.in/product/vpceg2aen


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 23, 2014)

scudmissile007 said:


> hi all. how much I can expect for my whole PC which consists
> i7 2600k+Asus maximus IV gene-z (14months warranty left), 2x4gb 1600mhz ripjaws-x (lifetime warranty), zotac  gtx 650ti 2gb amp edition (13 months warranty), view sonic 19" LCD,nzxt gamma with 3 extra 120mm fans, corsair vx550 (13 months warranty), 2x1tb Seagate hdd + 1.5tb WD HDD with lots of interesting stuff(consider out of warranty), cooler master N620 cooler, Razer death adder gaming mouse and creative 4.1 speakers.
> All items have original box, bill and accessories.



40k+ easily.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 23, 2014)

How much for Samsung Galaxy S i9000 with custom KitKat ROM, original battery, no original charger or headset ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

How old is it ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 24, 2014)

true_lies said:


> How much for Samsung Galaxy S i9000 with custom KitKat ROM, original battery, no original charger or headset ?


not more than 4k.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Sony Vaio E Series Lappy bought in October 2011.
> 
> i5 2430M 2.4GHz with Turbo boost upto 3GHz
> 4GB RAM, 320GB HDD,
> ...


bump.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 24, 2014)

topgear said:


> How old is it ?



~3 years


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Planning to sell Sony vaio laptop ( purchased during April 2009 )

Specs : 
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T6400 (2 GHz)
2GB RAM, 250GB HDD,
Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium 32-bit (English Version) with Service Pack 1

Bill & other utilities CD/recovery CD available.
Model: VGN-NS25G

The laptop is in good condition & has never had a problem yet ( 0 visits to service centre )

How much should i expect for this laptop ??

Product link : *www.sony.co.in/product/vgn-ns25g


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 26, 2014)

How much for :

a) Audinst HUD-MX1 DAC/Amp- 2 years old.
b) Altec Lansing Octane 7 2.1 Speakers - 2 years old.

No warranty remaining on either, but both are in excellent condition.

Thanks!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 26, 2014)

Thinking of selling my PC. How much for these:
MSI 880GM-E35
Sapphire HD6850
Ripjaws X 4GB
Seagate 500GB
BenQ 2220HD
Logitech MX518*
Tt eSports Challenger Ultimate Gaming Keyboard*
CM 690II Advanced*
CM Hyper TX3 Evo*

All items not marked with asterisk are around 4 year old, lost bill. Items marked with an asterisk are around 2 year old, and have bill. All items are out of warranty.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2014)

^20-22k 
That RAM and HDD u could sell separately for more profit


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 27, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Planning to sell Sony vaio laptop ( purchased during April 2009 )
> 
> Specs :
> Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T6400 (2 GHz)
> ...



Bump.. Pls need a quote urgently.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2014)

sell it for 8 - 10k


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the quote, topgear !


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 29, 2014)

My brother wants to sell his old laptop and replace it with a Desktop. 

Samsung Series 3 (NP300V5A-S06IN)

Specs:

Intel Core i5 2430M
4GB 1333mhz Ram X 2
640 GB 5400RPM HDD
15.6" HD LED Display
Nvidia 520MX 1GB GPU
1.3 HD Megapixels Camera
Chick let Keyboard 

I have all the CDs/Bill/etc which came with the laptop. The laptop was purchased in Nov 2011 and It is out of warranty.

How much I should be expecting?


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2014)

22 - 24k.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 1, 2014)

gs 600 1 yr old and r9 280x...........


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> gs 600 1 yr old and r9 280x...........



3.3k and 16k

- - - Updated - - -

How much for 4 months old Intel Core i3 4130 & Gainward GTX650Ti Boost 2GB ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 1, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> My brother wants to sell his old laptop and replace it with a Desktop.
> 
> Samsung Series 3 (NP300V5A-S06IN)
> 
> ...



Please help.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 1, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> My brother wants to sell his old laptop and replace it with a Desktop.
> 
> Samsung Series 3 (NP300V5A-S06IN)
> 
> ...



It retails for 22k so out of warranty means at least 14k


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> It retails for 22k so out of warranty means at least 14k



Where did you found the retail price?


----------



## Vensanga (Jul 1, 2014)

Nexus 4 Black 1 years old, MSI r9 270x and Acer Aspire 4820T


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2014)

^14-15k for nexus 4


----------



## niz04 (Jul 5, 2014)

Intel Xeon x3220 (c2q q6600)- no bill,-bought from usa sep 2013
gigabyte g41m combo-with bill, bought from snapdeal, sep 2013

how much for both


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

^^ 3.5k for cpu and 2-2.5k for mobo


----------



## Jripper (Jul 6, 2014)

People are cheapasses when buying 2nd hand stuff(as I discovered recently). Expect 4.5/5k for those :\ Quote higher though.


----------



## niz04 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jripper said:


> People are cheapasses when buying 2nd hand stuff(as I discovered recently). Expect 4.5/5k for those :\ Quote higher though.



r u saying to me. 

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ 3.5k for cpu and 2-2.5k for mobo



help me sell it


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2014)

^ Yes that post was for you. You will find people offering ridiculously low amounts of money. I got a call from a dude because of my olx ad and he wanted my old motherboard+cpu for 500 bucks when the quoted price was 4.5k.
Hopefully you will have better luck at selling.

And post in the bazaar[sales] section in this forum. Also create a post on olx,quikr and facebook(you will find lots of group for second hand hardware).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

niz04 said:


> help me sell it



me?? how??
post in as many as forums you can, like tdf,erodov,techenclave etc. post in olx and quikr.


----------



## niz04 (Jul 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> me?? how??
> post in as many as forums you can, like tdf,erodov,techenclave etc. post in olx and quikr.



is there any like erodov and tdf


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 7, 2014)

Olx is your best bet.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 8, 2014)

how much can i get for HP G6 2005 ax


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

^^ How old ? Still in warranty ?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ How old ? Still in warranty ?



2 year old not in warranty anymore


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 8, 2014)

intel P4 1.6 ghz, kobp4m66a
128+512 ddr ram, lg studio works 563n monitor


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm Planning on a minor upgrade on my PC

Let me know how much can I this sell for.

1. AMD Phenom II 955 BE 3.2 GHz (June 2010)(Invoice not Available)
2. Asus M4A785TD-V-EVO Motherboard (June 2010)(Invoice not Available/Handwritten Memo)
3. 3rd Hand MSI R7850 Twin Frozer 2GD5/OC (won it in ebay auction on 08/06/13)(Xerox Invoice Available, dated 29th June 2012)
4. Seasonic S12II-520W Power Supply (26/Nov/2011)(Invoice available)


----------



## rish1 (Jul 11, 2014)

rish said:


> how much can i get for HP G6 2005 ax





rish said:


> 2 year old not in warranty anymore



anybody reply please ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 11, 2014)

How much for 4 months old Intel Core i3 4130 & Gainward GTX650Ti Boost 2GB ?


----------



## arko1983 (Jul 15, 2014)

How much for these stuffs(all are brand new seal packed but no warranty)

corsair raptor  k40 keyboard
corsair raptor m45 mouse
corsair vengeanve mm200 mousepad


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2014)

My friend needs to sell a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S purchased in 2012. How much should she sell it for?


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My friend needs to sell a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S purchased in 2012. How much should she sell it for?


4K may be?

It has a single core right? Doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2014)

ico said:


> 4K may be?
> 
> It has a single core right? Doesn't cut it anymore.



Yes. It has a single core. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

*How much can I expect for Corsair 300R with Transparent Side Panel which is 10months old?*

*How much can I expect for XOLO A500S phone which is 4months old?*


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

4.8k for the cabinet and 5k for the cell phone.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 26, 2014)

Razer Abyssus in excellent condition but out of warranty? How much can i get?


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Adata 2gb ram 800mhz intel d10ggc2 intel pentium d 820 sparkle geforce 210 1gb gddr3. Gfx card is 2yrs old with maybe a few months warranty left. RAM is 1yr old. Mobo and cpu are 5-6 yrs old approx. Also want to sell my lg 700e 17in crt monitor. Now comes the hard part. Monitor stand is broken ie the lower circular part but not a problem actually since the monitor sits fine. No other prob in monitor. Another problem is the ram slots in the mobo have gotten loose. I have to use rubber band to keep it tight. I understand these problems reduce the value. So how much for cpu mobo ram gpu monitor. An estimate of the price if the problems i mentioned were not there would be nice just for comparision .


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2014)

RON28 said:


> Razer Abyssus in excellent condition but out of warranty? How much can i get?



1200 bucks.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 27, 2014)

rish said:


> anybody reply please ?



14-17k at most...

20k if your negotiation skills are good!!!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 27, 2014)

How much for AMD Athlon II X2 3.2 GHz, HD5670 and a FDD ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2014)

how old are they ?


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 28, 2014)

How much for one year old Lava Iris 504q ??


----------



## @vi (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a desktop system and I am looking to sell part wise. Please suggest me individual pricing for following products:

CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.00 GHz, LGA 775 socket)
Mobo - Intel DG31PR
RAM - 1GB DDR2
HDD - Seagate SATA 160 GB, Seagate SATA 500GB
Monitor - Samsung 19" LCD, Model 943NWX


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 30, 2014)

How much for a Y500 - FHD GT750m i7 3630QM with 1yr warranty remaining.
In mint condition, no scratch marks or anything. No defects of any sort with genuine Windows 8.1 Pro WMC and $500 STEAM credit.

I might sell and make the move to the Y50 if I get a good price, I have no complaints with the Y500, but upgrading is a nice option for me as the Y50 can run OSX.


----EDIT
Got it in Aug, 2013 from the US.
International warranty is there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2014)

how much for a new Toshiba 500 GB usb 3.0 hdd? (In warranty till May 2017). got it as a replacement after RMA.


----------



## seamon (Jul 30, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> how much for a new Toshiba 500 GB usb 3.0 hdd? (In warranty till May 2017). got it as a replacement after RMA.



1k I am estimating.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> 1k I am estimating.



seriously -_-

new one sells for 3.5k 
I didn't even use the HDD. just opened the box in service centre to check if the serial number matches with the one written on box.


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2014)

I would have bought it if you stayed here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

so, can it be sold at 3.2k or higher locally (to an acquaintance/friend I guess)?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2014)

How much for a 3 yr old PSP 3000 with 8gb card ? Also i put my PC on sale but its not selling at 19k(Pentium G630,8gb ram,hd7750,1TB HDD,H61 mobo,lg dvd/rw,cm350 psu,vip case)


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> How much for a 3 yr old PSP 3000 with 8gb card ? Also i put my PC on sale but its not selling at 19k(Pentium G630,8gb ram,hd7750,1TB HDD,H61 mobo,lg dvd/rw,cm350 psu,vip case)



What RAM does your PC have? latency?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gollum said:


> What RAM does your PC have? latency?


Its Kingston ValueRam (4gb*2) 1333mhz don't know latency. And what about the PSP ? I also have 11 umd to sell alongwith PSP.


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> so, can it be sold at 3.2k or higher locally (to an acquaintance/friend I guess)?



An acquaintance/friend will demand a discount.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> An acquaintance/friend will demand a discount.



^flipkart price 3.5k, my price 3.4k 
friend discounted price 3.3k


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> How much for a 3 yr old PSP 3000 with 8gb card ? Also i put my PC on sale but its not selling at 19k(Pentium G630,8gb ram,hd7750,1TB HDD,H61 mobo,lg dvd/rw,cm350 psu,vip case)



G630 @ 2 - 2.5k
8GB Ram @ 4 - 4.5k
HD 7750 @ 5k
1TB HDD @ 2.5k
H61 mobo @ 2k
DVD Drive+ PSU + Cabinet @ 0.5k + 1k + 0.8k

Your pricing is almost ok but it also depends on the warranty period left and if you're selling this as a complete pc then give ~2k discount but better would be if you can sell it part by part.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 1, 2014)

How much for a Seagate Barracuda 500 GB HDD out of warranty with bill?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2014)

I have 8yrs old PC. Its config is
Processor - Pentium D 2.8GHz Dual Core
RAM - 1GB DDR
HDD - 80GB X2
Motherboard - D101GGC
Onboard sound card doesn't work so I have added another second hand sound card in PCI slot.
I will sell it to a TV-repair-shop guy. I am not sure how much price I should tag on it. How much is should sell it for?

Also tell me separate price for :
Monitor : Samsung CRT (the best part of my PC)
Speaker : Promax(Local Brand but works decent at medium and semi high volume)

I am not sure about selling Monitor and Speaker thats why I am asking price separately.

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2014)

For the pc you can ask for 2.5k - 3k. Depending on the size of the monitor 800 - 1200 bucks and promax speaker config ie 2.0 channel / 2.1 channel ? Anyway, you can sell his for 200 - 250 bucks as there's lot better usb speakers available for as low as 300 bucks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much for a Seagate Barracuda 500 GB HDD out of warranty with bill?



Out of warranty? I'd say around 1 to 1.5k(Max)


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2014)

topgear said:


> For the pc you can ask for 2.5k - 3k. Depending on the size of the monitor 800 - 1200 bucks and promax speaker config ie 2.0 channel / 2.1 channel ? Anyway, you can sell his for 200 - 250 bucks as there's lot better usb speakers available for as low as 300 bucks.



Sorry for not mentioning complete info. Monitor is 17' and speakers are 2.1 channel. Thanks for replying. So i should get around 3.5k for whole system. ok...When i bought my father paid 30k, now I can see a big lecture coming("all you did was playing game")


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2014)

3.5k is OK enough ... you may get 200 - 500 bucks extra if you can bargain hard specially for the 17inch monitor.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 12, 2014)

topgear said:


> 3.5k is OK enough ... you may get 200 - 500 bucks extra if you can bargain hard specially for the 17inch monitor.



thanks. Yeah I'll try to bargain. That monitor is the best working part of my system.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Aug 15, 2014)

how much these will sell for -

i7 930
msi x58 pro e
cm haf 922

all 4 years old and no warranty left.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> how much these will sell for -
> 
> i7 930
> msi x58 pro e
> ...



i7 930 -4k
msi x58 pro e -3k
cm haf 922 -5k


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Aug 15, 2014)

bssunil said:


> i7 930 -4k
> msi x58 pro e -3k
> cm haf 922 -5k



mobo 1 ram slot not workin .....only 2 ram sticks will work thn how much will i get
used 932 sellin for 4k in some site....isnt 5k for 922 high


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2014)

3k is good enough price .. you can give 500 bucks discount though if someone needs to use all of the memory slots [ tri channel ]


----------



## KDroid (Aug 18, 2014)

Cowon iAudio E2. About 1.5 years old? Some scratches. Otherwise, perfectly fine. What can I expect?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 19, 2014)

Core i5 2500k, Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0, Corsair XMS3 4GB x 2, BenQ GL2450, Zotac GTX 670, MSI GTX 560, Logitech G400s, Razer DA 3500 dpi, Sennheiser HD 202, Logitech F310 Gamepad, TP-link modem (BSNL ADSL), Cooler Master Elite 431, Seasonic SII620W, iBall 1.1KVA Nirantar UPS, Samsung 840 EVO 250GB, Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM, Cooler master Hyper 212 EVO, 2 x CM Xtra Flow RED, 1 x Deepcool UF120 120MM, 1 x CM Sickleflow Fan, TVS Gold Keyboard.

Assuming all are out of warranty, how much can i expect ? It'll give me a rough idea whether to sell it or keep it till all dies.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> Core i5 2500k, Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0, Corsair XMS3 4GB x 2, BenQ GL2450, Zotac GTX 670, MSI GTX 560, Logitech G400s, Razer DA 3500 dpi, Sennheiser HD 202, Logitech F310 Gamepad, TP-link modem (BSNL ADSL), Cooler Master Elite 431, Seasonic SII620W, iBall 1.1KVA Nirantar UPS, Samsung 840 EVO 250GB, Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM, Cooler master Hyper 212 EVO, 2 x CM Xtra Flow RED, 1 x Deepcool UF120 120MM, 1 x CM Sickleflow Fan, TVS Gold Keyboard.
> 
> Assuming all are out of warranty, how much can i expect ? It'll give me a rough idea whether to sell it or keep it till all dies.



Yours is a good config so better to keep it or just upgrade your Processor + MB + Cabinet...


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> Core i5 2500k, Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0, Corsair XMS3 4GB x 2, BenQ GL2450, Zotac GTX 670, MSI GTX 560, Logitech G400s, Razer DA 3500 dpi, Sennheiser HD 202, Logitech F310 Gamepad, TP-link modem (BSNL ADSL), Cooler Master Elite 431, Seasonic SII620W, iBall 1.1KVA Nirantar UPS, Samsung 840 EVO 250GB, Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM, Cooler master Hyper 212 EVO, 2 x CM Xtra Flow RED, 1 x Deepcool UF120 120MM, 1 x CM Sickleflow Fan, TVS Gold Keyboard.
> 
> Assuming all are out of warranty, how much can i expect ? It'll give me a rough idea whether to sell it or keep it till all dies.



i5 2500k @ 10k
Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0 @ 6k
Corsair XMS3 4GB x 2 @ 4.5k
BenQ GL2450 @ 7.5k
Zotac GTX 670 @ 12k
MSI GTX 560 @ 5.5k
Logitech G400s @1k
Razer DA 3500 dp @ 1.3k
Sennheiser HD 202 @1k
Logitech F310 Gamepad @ 0.6k
TP-link modem (BSNL ADSL) @ 0.4k [ Wireless ? ]
Cooler Master Elite 431 @ 2.5k
Seasonic SII620W @ 4.5k
iBall 1.1KVA Nirantar UPS @ 3k
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB @ 10k
Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM @ 2.2k
Cooler master Hyper 212 EVO @2k
2 x CM Xtra Flow RED @ 1k 
1 x Deepcool UF120 120MM @ 0.55k
1 x CM Sickleflow Fan @ 0.4k
TVS Gold Keyboard @ 0.8k


----------



## sakthibruce (Aug 20, 2014)

how much I can expect for this ? 
i5-661(no warrenty)
intel dh55pj mobo(no warrenty)
4gb 1333mhz transcand(life time warrenty)


----------



## ram22693 (Sep 11, 2014)

How much can I sell this for guys, It's about 2 years old. 

Intel Core i7 2600k on an Intel DZ68DB Motherboard.
4 gb Corsair 1333mhz Ram x 2.
Asus 6670HD 1GB ddr5.
Huntkey Green Power 550w PSU.
Hitachi 1 TB SATA.
Huntkey Case A402.
LG DVD drive.


----------



## gurujee (Sep 11, 2014)

Interested in buying a rig within 20k. Please PM me.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2014)

sakthibruce said:


> how much I can expect for this ?
> i5-661(no warrenty)
> intel dh55pj mobo(no warrenty)
> 4gb 1333mhz transcand(life time warrenty)



i5 661 @ 2.5k
motherboard @ 2.5k
4GB ddr3 ram @ 2.2k



ram22693 said:


> How much can I sell this for guys, It's about 2 years old.
> 
> Intel Core i7 2600k on an Intel DZ68DB Motherboard.
> 4 gb Corsair 1333mhz Ram x 2.
> ...



Intel Core i7 2600k on an Intel DZ68DB Motherboard @ 14.5k+ 3.5k
4 gb Corsair 1333mhz Ram x 2. @ 4.6k
Asus 6670HD 1GB ddr5. @ 3k
Huntkey Green Power 550w PSU. @ Not a ood PSU AFAIK still ~800 bucks
Hitachi 1 TB SATA. @ 3k
Huntkey Case A402. @ give 500 discount
LG DVD drive @ 0.4k


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi friends,

I want to sell my Moto E bought in Aug 2014 and Pantech Burst bought in Nov 2013 last year.  I would rate them 10/10 for moto e and 8/10 for burst.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 21, 2014)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I want to sell my Moto E bought in Aug 2014 and Pantech Burst bought in Nov 2013 last year.  I would rate them 10/10 for moto e and 8/10 for burst.


May be around 5k for moto


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 1, 2014)

How much i can get on my Sony Xperia E bought in aug 2013.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Xperia  SP  phone 
Warrenty over  this week 
Have orginal bill and Box 
How much Can i sell


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 24, 2014)

How much for LG G2 32GB with 6 months warranty remaining. Box with all accessories, charger and bill will be provided.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> How much for LG G2 32GB with 6 months warranty remaining. Box with all accessories, charger and bill will be provided.



6k?
I'm kidding, 12k should be good.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2014)

January 2014 manufactured Apple iPhone 4 8GB Black purchased 26,January,2014 in good condition with box & all accessories.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> How much for LG G2 32GB with 6 months warranty remaining. Box with all accessories, charger and bill will be provided.



18-20k easy

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> January 2014 manufactured Apple iPhone 4 8GB Black purchased 26,January,2014 in good condition with box & all accessories.



at max 6k


----------



## sushovan (Oct 24, 2014)

How much for a Xiaomi Mi3 with Pudini Cross Pattern Flip Cover and Nillkin Tempered Glass Screen Protector applied? I bought it on 29th July sale.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

sushovan said:


> How much for a Xiaomi Mi3 with Pudini Cross Pattern Flip Cover and Nillkin Tempered Glass Screen Protector applied? I bought it on 29th July sale.



12k for phone , how much did the cover and screen protector cost?


----------



## sushovan (Oct 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 12k for phone , how much did the cover and screen protector cost?



650 for Flip cover and 750 for Protector off ebay.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

sushovan said:


> 650 for Flip cover and 750 for Protector off ebay.



then 13-13.5k for entire package


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 18-20k easy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



What are you, joking??
Themobilestore is quoting official selling price of 8k for this phone. That's a generalized price which can increase depending upon the condition of the device.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

theterminator said:


> What are you, joking??
> Themobilestore is quoting official selling price of 8k for this phone. That's a generalized price which can increase depending upon the condition of the device.


4 gen old phone, not VFM, closed OS and have other better phones at 6-10k price. 8k is too much for a 4 gen old phone.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 4 gen old phone, not VFM, closed OS and have other better phones at 6-10k price. 8k is too much for a 4 gen old phone.



have you used it extensively? iPhones have better resale than other phones.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 24, 2014)

theterminator said:


> What are you, joking??
> Themobilestore is quoting official selling price of 8k for this phone. That's a generalized price which can increase depending upon the condition of the device.




hi , was that 6k @ my POst asking about Price Check on 1 year old Xperia SP with Orginal Box,accessories ,bill ?


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2014)

Rajesh345 said:


> hi , was that 6k @ my POst asking about Price Check on 1 year old Xperia SP with Orginal Box,accessories ,bill ?



I don't think so. That post was regarding my iphone.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> 6k?
> I'm kidding, 12k should be good.





SaiyanGoku said:


> 18-20k easy



I have a offer of 23K. Thanks!


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2014)

Guys, how much for out of warranty, never rma cooler master extreme power plus 500W PSU?
Bought it on November 2011.
FYI, I have a bill which includes CM extreme power plus 500W and cooler master elite 430 as ₹6100 [separate prices not mentioned in the bill ]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

If i remember correctly CM Extreme power was not a good series so any knowledgeable person will not buy it & any not so knowledgeable person will simply get a brand new generic cheap psu for ~600.I suggest keeping it as a backup/testing unit for future/others pc builds.


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> If i remember correctly CM Extreme power was not a good series so any knowledgeable person will not buy it & any not so knowledgeable person will simply get a brand new generic cheap psu for ~600.I suggest keeping it as a backup/testing unit for future/others pc builds.


You are right. I'm trying literally push this PSU to my friend, who is running core 2 duo+9600gt setup. He was looking for a new PSU mainly zebronics, but can get it new one only for ~2200. I don't know what sort of sorcery world we live in. 
To my understanding, extreme series don't deliver what was promised in the spec. They deliver less power than 500 W right? So IMO its better than crappy zeb for ~2200.

Please show some light on my situation. I'm not trying to cheat my friend, I explained him why generic is not to be avoided and all.

BTW zebronics named their new PSU as platinum series and charging high price


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2014)

With time there is a decay of capacitors performance in psu so one should assume a 3 yr old psu will provide at least 15-20% lesser power.Considering this a brand bew generic cheap psu of 500w costing ~700 should provide same power as a 3 yr old CM extreme power psu.If someone is spending more than 1k on a psu then he should not even think about brands like zebronics.For ~2200 even corsair VS450 is much better than zebronics though it is recommended to save some more & get seasonic eco 400w for ~2800.


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> With time there is a decay of capacitors performance in psu so one should assume a 3 yr old psu will provide at least 15-20% lesser power.Considering this a brand bew generic cheap psu of 500w costing ~700 should provide same power as a 3 yr old CM extreme power psu.If someone is spending more than 1k on a psu then he should not even think about brands like zebronics.For ~2200 even corsair VS450 is much better than zebronics though it is recommended to save some more & get seasonic eco 400w for ~2800.


Okay thanks I will get it back from him and suggest the same. Let's see if he really hears my advice.


----------



## sharang (Oct 28, 2014)

How much can I expect for an Ipod nano 6th generation 8 gb in excellent condition. Around 2 years old.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 29, 2014)

How Much Can I expect for *Redmi 1s * with accessories booked on 16th sept. flash sale & received on 20th sept 2014.

Additional accessories..
1. transparent silicon case + screen guard worth Rs.220/- 
2. Bling Scratch Gard Screen guard Matte & Antiglare worth Rs. 240 unused sealed pack
3. Pudini Quicksand back case grey colour worth Rs.300/-


----------



## sushovan (Oct 29, 2014)

5.5K at least


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 3, 2014)

how much for gigabyte G41MT-S2PT ddr3 mobo and transcend 2gb ddr3 memory which was bought in sept-13.
Have 1.5tb WD green with 6months warranty left and two 1tb Seagate with no warranty and no bad sectors.
Also viewsonic 19" 1440*900 LCD monitor with no warranty and dell 18.5" LCD with 18months warranty, 600va numeric UPS battery was changed last year, creative inspire 4.1 with one satellite half working.


----------



## sbnaul (Nov 10, 2014)

Any idea how much i can get for an unused GTX 560 Ti 1GB DDR5 G.ONE Signature Edition for ? Was lying in a box... Out of warranty...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2014)

^^ 5k-5.5k at max.


----------



## sbnaul (Nov 10, 2014)

^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2014)

Thinking of upgrading to 970, wonder how much my Sapphire R9280X would fetch me, its around 8 months old, has warranty.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2014)

how about 18k ? BTW, which model is this and what's the buying price ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 14, 2014)

tkin said:


> Thinking of upgrading to 970, wonder how much my Sapphire R9280X would fetch me, its around 8 months old, has warranty.



even i want to do the same same 8 months old and its the top factory oc  model ASUS r9 280x DCII TOP OC


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2014)

you can sell it at 20-21k.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> you can sell it at 20-21k.



i know i am asking too much but where can i sell it??

can u give me few links ??


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> i know i am asking too much but where can i sell it??
> 
> can u give me few links ??


Tdf bazaar, tech enclave bazaar, erodov bazaar, eBay, olx


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2014)

Indianvideogamer bazaar too. 

Although its more popular for console games.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 14, 2014)

How much for brand new sealed corsair RM550 with warranty till august-2015.


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2014)

5 - 5.5k.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 15, 2014)

^thanks [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION].


----------



## ubergeek (Nov 20, 2014)

guys need to know how much i can sell the following for
Q6600
E6600
DG31PR motherboard
Corsair XMS2 Rams
Trasnced 1GB Ram seal packed from RMA
Transced 2 GB rAM


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 23, 2014)

guys how much would i get for

phenom ii x4 925
8gb gskill ripjaws 1600 mhz 
seasonic s12ii 520(under warranty)
nzxt gamma
samsung 19" monitor
1 tb seagate(under warranty)
nvidia geforce 460 gtx 1gb


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2014)

topgear said:


> how about 18k ? BTW, which model is this and what's the buying price ?


Buying price 22k, its the Sapphire Dual X OC model, basic.


----------



## itzmydamnlyf (Nov 24, 2014)

how much can i get for zowie FK with box and extra feets almost brand new.


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 25, 2014)

few corrections guys

how much for these?

amd phenom ii x4 925
coolermaster hyper 212 plus
asus m5a97 pro
gskill ripjaws 1600mhz 8gb(2x4gb)-in warranty
seasonic s12ii 620-in warranty
nzxt gamma
samsung syncmaster 740n
dvd drive
seagate barracuda 1tb- in warranty probably 8 months left
EVGA gtx 460 1gb

all in good condition


----------



## Aakarshan (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello I would like to sell my few old items.How much i can get on these items.

1. Samsung Galaxy S duos 2 (1 year old average condition)
2. Sony Xperia E (single Sim) (1.5 years old) (average condition)
3. Sony Play Station 2 (2 years old) (good condition)

Please tell the price of these items.Thanks.


----------



## cooldude94 (Nov 27, 2014)

How much for a more than a year old xperia zl in good condition with box and accessories?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> How much for a more than a year old xperia zl in good condition with box and accessories?



18k shipped

- - - Updated - - -



mrcool63 said:


> few corrections guys
> 
> how much for these?
> 
> ...



27k shipped


----------



## cooldude94 (Nov 27, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION]


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

mrcool63 said:


> few corrections guys
> 
> how much for these?
> 
> ...



I think around 20 to 25k (shipped) is a fair price.


----------



## Vensanga (Nov 29, 2014)

How much can I expect for Nexus 4 excellent condition....without bill but box,assessories,screen guard,3 cover included, bought in July 2013.


----------



## @vi (Nov 29, 2014)

Indian iPhone 5S, 16GB, 2 months old. As good as new. How much I should expect?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

@vi said:


> Indian iPhone 5S, 16GB, 2 months old. As good as new. How much I should expect?



Around 35k (max 40k)




Vensanga said:


> How much can I expect for Nexus 4 excellent condition....without bill but box,assessories,screen guard,3 cover included, bought in July 2013.



Around 10k appx


----------



## @vi (Nov 29, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Around 35k (max 40k)



Nice! Thanks for the reply


----------



## Vensanga (Nov 30, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Around 10k appx


Thanks, I get an offer for 12k, I guess I should sell it.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 1, 2014)

How much can I expect for the following?

Product Name, Manufacturers code & URL: Intel i5 2500K (Guaranteed 54x chip with proper cooler)
Time of Purchase: June 2011
Indian warranty valid/Remaining Warranty period: No 
Purchase Invoice Available: Yes
Product Condition: 9/10

Product Name, Manufacturers code & URL: Asus P8Z68-V
Time of Purchase: June 2011
Indian warranty valid/Remaining Warranty period: No 
Purchase Invoice Available: Yes
Product Condition: 9/10


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2014)

If you can get proper customer the CPu can alone fetch you 12 - 14k. You can sell the motherboard at 5k.


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2014)

topgear said:


> If you can get proper customer the CPu can alone fetch you 12 - 14k. You can sell the motherboard at 5k.



You serious about i5 2500k price, it is 2-gen behind. When you consider the performance then 2500k is VFM than 4th gen, but warranty POV its different.
 [MENTION=102260]MegaMind[/MENTION] welcome back, new build?


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 2, 2014)

How much can i sell MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC for in 2015? No warranty and gpu unlocked to 6970 but 1 outside fan's wing broken but card working absolutely fine for years and can run Shadow of mordor in medium to high.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2014)

^^ 6k at max.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 2, 2014)

Guys any idea how much can I get these following for
SATA 500 GB Internal HDD
SATA 250 GB Internal HDD(2 No.s)

Neither of these are in warranty. 
Looking to upgrade to a 2 TB Internal HDD SATA.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=102260]MegaMind[/MENTION] welcome back, new build?



 Yup a small upgrade..


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any idea how much can I get these following for
> SATA 500 GB Internal HDD
> SATA 250 GB Internal HDD(2 No.s)
> 
> ...



800 bucks for 250GB and 1500 bucks for 500GB.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 4, 2014)

How much can i get from Intel pentium dual core E5200, gigabyte G31 motherboard, 2gb dynet ddr2 ram ,nvidia 9500gt 512mb with modified fan running fine out of warranty and a SATA to USB 2.0 convertor needs external 12v adapter to run.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any idea how much can I get these following for
> SATA 500 GB Internal HDD
> SATA 250 GB Internal HDD(2 No.s)
> 
> ...





topgear said:


> 800 bucks for 250GB and 1500 bucks for 500GB.



Since these don't have warranty. Where can I sell this?
1. Local Computer Stores
2. here in TDF
3. Olx or any other online site

TDF I'm worried just in case the HDD fails and the tdf member gets back at me.
kindly advise.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 4, 2014)

iPhone 4s 16 gb black good condition


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Since these don't have warranty. Where can I sell this?
> 1. Local Computer Stores
> 2. here in TDF
> 3. Olx or any other online site
> ...



There's always a risk so before selling it on TDF don't forget to add a recent screenshot [ put date and your TDF id on a small notepad window ] of the HDD with HDTune complete scan and crystal disk info report so the buyer can be assured there's no internal problem with the HDD. Moreover you can give 3 days warranty as you may need to ship it or you can also choose local pickup. After all these there's nothing you can do as the buyer is already aware of the warranty and health condition of the HDD.


----------



## monkey (Dec 10, 2014)

Want to sell:

AMD Phenom II 955 BE + Gigabyte 970A-DS3 (Rev 1.0) combo. None under warranty but working fine. How much should I expect?


----------



## angie (Dec 10, 2014)

How much should I look to be selling this laptop for in local markert?

Dell Studio 1555.
Configuration:

15.6 inch LCD display (1366x768)
Intel Core 2 Duo P9600 2.4 GHz
4 GB RAM
320 GB 7200 rpm hard disk
Slot load DVD drive
Backlit keyboard
Dell Charger (3 years old, excellent condition)
New Gigza battery bought on 4th October 2014 (*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B005OOM6HC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Laptop is 5.5 years old.
Edit: Plastic body slightly broken at one place.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 10, 2014)

Asus RT-N13U B1 Wireless N with All-in-One Printer Server Router

Price  : Rs. 3050
Purchase Date Wed, 19th Dec'12
Features : Transmission (Torrent download)  , Can configure Pyload (Ftp /http/etc file download manager )  
Remote Management  /etc
How much can i sell for  ?
Item have 3 years Warranty   - so around  1 years warranty left


----------



## aaruni (Dec 11, 2014)

Asus X55U Laptop.

(full system specs here : Error 500 Server Error ).

HDD will be provided blank, w/o DOS.

Need to get it off my hands ASAP. Will I be able to get 15-18 k for this?

There is one small crack under the laptop, at one of the corners. Barely noticeable. Other than that, its in perfect condition.


----------



## angie (Dec 11, 2014)

angie said:


> How much should I look to be selling this laptop for in local markert?
> 
> Dell Studio 1555.
> Configuration:
> ...



Any idea guys? Really need to put an ad on olx.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Looking to sell off my Nintendo DSi console with R4iTT card on which i've played old pokemon classics for hours. Any idea how much would can I sell it for?
if i'm getting less than 3k, i'm thinking of keeping it until it becomes vintage


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2014)

monkey said:


> Want to sell:
> 
> AMD Phenom II 955 BE + Gigabyte 970A-DS3 (Rev 1.0) combo. None under warranty but working fine. How much should I expect?



3.5k for the cpu and 3k for the motherboard.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Dec 15, 2014)

How much for this?
Motherboard:-Asus M4A78LT-M-LE(AM3)
Proccesor:-AMD Athlon II X2 250
RAM:-TRANSCEND 4GB DDR3 666Mhz
Hard Drive:-WD caviar green 1tb
All 3+ years old
All out of warranty but working perfectly without any problems.


----------



## Vishw (Dec 17, 2014)

MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC. Purchased in March 2011, so no warranty left, but still working fine.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> How much for this?
> Motherboard:-Asus M4A78LT-M-LE(AM3)
> Proccesor:-AMD Athlon II X2 250
> RAM:-TRANSCEND 4GB DDR3 666Mhz
> ...


Around 6k to 8k is the range you should sell.


Vishw said:


> MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC. Purchased in March 2011, so no warranty left, but still working fine.


Around 2k to 3k should be fair enough.


----------



## Confused_user (Jan 19, 2015)

Zotac GTX 660 2GB, bought in April 2013. How much can I expect??


----------



## Vishw (Jan 25, 2015)

How much for a month old MSI 750Ti Gaming 2GB?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> Zotac GTX 660 2GB, bought in April 2013. How much can I expect??



how much warranty is left on it?
expect 8k-9k.

- - - Updated - - -



Vishw said:


> How much for a month old MSI 750Ti Gaming 2GB?



8k to 9k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 26, 2015)

How much for 

> Seagate Expansion 500 GB USB 2 external HDD (3 years old, no warranty)?

> Seagate Barracuda 500 GB internal SATA HDD (4 years old, no warranty)?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 31, 2015)

Both for not more than 1.5k


----------



## scudmissile007 (Feb 3, 2015)

how much I can expect from the following rig
Intel C2D E7500, gigabyte G41M-S2PT ddr3 mobo in warranty , transcend 4+2gb ram in warranty, Seagate 1tb, DVD writer, nvidia 9500gt 512mb with local cab & smps.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 4, 2015)

how much can i possibly get for a 3 years old Zotac Geforce Gts 450 with 1 gb ddr5 that's in good condition?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> how much can i possibly get for a 3 years old Zotac Geforce Gts 450 with 1 gb ddr5 that's in good condition?


Min 2k to 3.5k IMO.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 5, 2015)

^Really?I thought i would not fetch me more than 1.5-2k.Thanks for your input though.

- - - Updated - - -



scudmissile007 said:


> how much I can expect from the following rig
> Intel C2D E7500, gigabyte G41M-S2PT ddr3 mobo in warranty , transcend 4+2gb ram in warranty, Seagate 1tb, DVD writer, nvidia 9500gt 512mb with local cab & smps.



atleast 7000.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How much for all the below products bought on 28-01-2014 ?
1. Corsair VS550, (PSU)
2. Gigabyte B85M-D3H, (MB)
3. Gainward GTX660 2GB. (GPU)

Please reply asap...


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2015)

1. 2.5k
2. 4K for the motherboard.
3. 8-9k for the gpu.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 5, 2015)

topgear said:


> 1. 2.5k
> 2. 4K for the motherboard.
> 3. 8-9k for the gpu.



Thanks buddy...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2015)

bssunil said:


> How much for all the below products bought on 28-01-2014 ?
> 1. Corsair VS550, (PSU)
> 2. Gigabyte B85M-D3H, (MB)
> 3. Gainward GTX660 2GB. (GPU)
> ...



what are you going to get this time??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> what are you going to get this time??



Somewhat good and will not upgrade another 4 years...


----------



## gurujee (Feb 7, 2015)

How much for Old Lumia 800 with a slightly cracked display glass ??


----------



## scudmissile007 (Feb 8, 2015)

how much I can get from 6months old Intel Pentium g3220 and gigabyte h81m-s1. all accessories including box and bill are available.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2015)

^^ 4.5k(2.5k+2k) max.


----------



## monkey (Feb 9, 2015)

Planning to sell my MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk GPU. 4 years old and in perfect working condition. What should I expect?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2015)

^^ Around 4.5k to 5k is a fair price IMO.


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 12, 2015)

how much will i get for a Corsair 4gb Value Select Ram CMV4GX3M1A1333C9. i bought it in 2012. never opened, never used. still it in its packet.i have the original bill. i was planning to built a PC at that time, but due to some reasons (mainly money) it didn't go through


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 12, 2015)

How much can i sell these for??  Just upgraded my PC and i dont need these...
I just wanna get rid of these junk...

 They are all 4-5 yrs old-

Intel e5200 2.5ghz
Intel celeron ( dnt know which model)
1gb ddr2 800mhz (i have 2 piece)
Xfx 610 motherboard
G41 motherboard
 hd4670 ddr3 1 gb
Frontech 450wat PSU
2x iball cabinets
 dvd rw , old model with pata port

Ill be going to PC hardware shop  to pawn them...

- - - Updated - - -



scudmissile007 said:


> how much I can get from 6months old Intel Pentium g3220 and gigabyte h81m-s1. all accessories including box and bill are available.



I bought the exact stuff for Rs7000 , wish u were near me. I would have bought them for Rs6000


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2015)

Intel e5200 2.5ghz @ 1.1k
Intel celeron ( dnt know which model) @ ??
1gb ddr2 800mhz (i have 2 piece) @ 0.25 - 0.4k
Xfx 610 motherboard @ 1.3k
G41 motherboard @ 1.5k
hd4670 ddr3 1 gb @ 1.8k
Frontech 450wat PSU @ 0.15k
2x iball cabinets @ 0.7 k each
dvd rw , old model with pata port @ 100 bucks.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 15, 2015)

How much for these - Adata 2gb ddr2 ram 800mhz, Intel d10ggc2 mobo with lga 775 socket, Intel pentium d 820, sparkle GeForce 210 1gb gddr3, and an iball 250w psu(it's crap so I don't think I will get anything). There is a small problem, both the ram slots on the mobo are loose so a rubber band is needed to fit the RAM


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2015)

^not more than 2500 i think

- - - Updated - - -



bibinjohn said:


> how much will i get for a Corsair 4gb Value Select Ram CMV4GX3M1A1333C9. i bought it in 2012. never opened, never used. still it in its packet.i have the original bill. i was planning to built a PC at that time, but due to some reasons (mainly money) it didn't go through



1500 atleast.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 15, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> ^not more than 2500 i think
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


2500 is actually quite a lot lol. I thought I would get 1500 at most


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2015)

How much can I get for 2 year old Corsair 300R Windowed Side Panel Cabinet?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2015)

How much can I get for 11 months old Gainward GTX 660 2GB with Invoice?


----------



## banskt (Feb 25, 2015)

I would like to sell my rig at the end of May. How much will I get for the following:

1. AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
2. Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H 
3. Sapphire ATI-7770 1GB DDR5 (warranty expires 7Dec, 2015)
4. Corasir Neutron 2.5" 120GB SSD (warranty expires 7Dec, 2017)
5. 2 x Seagate 1TB HDD
6. Corsair VX450
7. Dell U2412M (bought in 2014)
8. 4 x Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3
9. Sony Optiarc Blu-Ray Drive BD-5300S
10. Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme Rev. C
11. Scythe Ultra Kaze
12. 5 x CoolerMaster 90 CFM Blue-LED Silent Fan (R4-L2R-20CK-GP)
13. NZXT Gamma


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2015)

^ Considering the GPU and SSD will be in warranry. I think around 30k is fair enough for the PC.


----------



## banskt (Feb 26, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ Considering the GPU and SSD will be in warranry. I think around 30k is fair enough for the PC.


Thanks mate. Could you kindly post a price breakup of the items? 

Also, wouldn't the U2412M fetch 13-14k?


----------



## ankitj1611 (Feb 26, 2015)

What can i expect from this?
CPU: AMD ATHLON 64 x2 Dual Core 4000+
Motherboard: GA-M61PME-S2 
Ram: DDR2 2GB
Cabinet: Non Branded with 350Watt PSU
HDD: 160GB
Microsoft(now not soft  some keys are hard to press) Keyboard and Zebronics Mouse 

I have additional 2GB DDR2 Ram and 160GB HDD which i will sell on Olx "O Womaniya Aa Aa Womaniya"


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2015)

500 - 700 bucks for the cpu, 1k for the motherboard, 500 bucks for ram and 500 - 600 bucks for the HDD. Either give the psu as a freebie or you can ask for 100 - 200 bucks for it.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Mar 2, 2015)

topgear said:


> 500 - 700 bucks for the cpu, 1k for the motherboard, 500 bucks for ram and 500 - 600 bucks for the HDD. Either give the psu as a freebie or you can ask for 100 - 200 bucks for it.



Are you serious?People on olx are selling much crap than this at high price.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 4, 2015)

They are advertising their products for selling and it can't be termed as sold till some one buys it. Topgear suggested better prices that would fetch you buyers.


----------



## Shibaprasad (Mar 26, 2015)

I want to sell my PC. What should be the fair price?

Core i5 2320
Intel DH67CL Mobo (CMOS battery changed)
Zion 4GB 1333Mz
Sapphire HD 6770 1GB DDR5
Kingston V+200 120 GB SSD
Seagate 500GB HDD
Cooler Master Elite 350 Cabinet
Gigabyte Superb 550P PSU
APC 600VA (not working, battery down)
Logitech G110 Gaming keyboard
Razer Abyssus Mirror Mouse
Razer Goliathus Control Mousepad
Samsung SyncMaster B2030 1600X900


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 26, 2015)

^^ Around 17k-20k(considering it's an i5 + HD6770) is fair enough. IMO Try to fix the battery and ask 2k more appx.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 8, 2015)

How much can i sell my 

Asus Direct Cu2 GTX 560ti & Corsair TX 650 V2


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2015)

damngoodman999 said:


> How much can i sell my
> 
> Asus Direct Cu2 GTX 560ti & Corsair TX 650 V2



GTX 560Ti -5k
TX 650 v2 -4k


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 8, 2015)

bssunil said:


> GTX 560Ti -5k
> TX 650 v2 -4k


Hi bro can this component  can be used for GTA-Y (Asus Direct Cu2 GTX 560ti)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2015)

Genius-jatt said:


> Hi bro can this component  can be used for GTA-Y (Asus Direct Cu2 GTX 560ti)



Yes can play on low -medium settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2015)

Genius-jatt said:


> Hi bro can this component  can be used for GTA-Y (Asus Direct Cu2 GTX 560ti)


GTA V should easily run  @ mid on your 560Ti


----------



## suvajit (Apr 9, 2015)

How much can I expect for my HP G6-2005 AX Laptop which is 2 years 8 months old & running fine? The battery backup is about 2 hrs only.  It is under warranty till August 2015......


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 12, 2015)

Buyed From FLipkart
Asus RT-N13U B1 Wireless N with All-i...
Qty: 1

Rs. 3050
Delivered on Wed, 19th Dec'12
with Bill
Warranty
3 Year Asus India Warranty and Free Transit Insurance.

How much can i expect for it now ?

-----
2)
300Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router
Model No. TD-W8968 V3 support Cable ADSL /Cable Net /
300Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router TD-W8968 - Welcome to TP-LINK
Warranty
3 Year TPlink warranty
I think 1 or 1 1/2 year old ( DOnt have bill at hand , Have it in home , currenty for work staying in banglore ( Can get it in a short duration )

How much can i expect for it now ?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 24, 2015)

I assembled this PC (all components bought from Flipkart, except GPU bought from USA but has International warranty) around 1.5 years back. I'm looking to sell it because I don't play much games anymore.

All components are in *perfectly* good and working condition. I'd be very grateful if someone can give me a hint to the selling price of individual components, but total rough average is appreciated too. Thanks!

Specs:

CPU: i5-4570
MOBO: Asus B85m-g
RAM: GSkill 4x2 GB DDR3 - 1600
GPU: EVGA Super Clocked GTX 760 w/ ACX Cooler
PSU: Seasonsic S12ii 620 Watt
CASE: Cooler Master HAF912 with side window panel.
Monitor: DELL S2240L 21.5' inch - 1080p


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2015)

ACidBaseD said:


> I assembled this PC (all components bought from Flipkart, except GPU bought from USA but has International warranty) around 1.5 years back. I'm looking to sell it because I don't play much games anymore.
> 
> All components are in *perfectly* good and working condition. I'd be very grateful if someone can give me a hint to the selling price of individual components, but total rough average is appreciated too. Thanks!
> 
> ...



CPU: i5-4570 -12k
MOBO: Asus B85M-G -4k
RAM: GSkill (4GBx2) 8GB 1600Mhz -4.5k
GPU: EVGA Super Clocked GTX 760 w/ ACX Cooler -12k
PSU: Seasonsic S12ii 620 Watt -4.5k
CASE: Cooler Master HAF912 with side window panel -4k
Monitor: DELL S2240L 21.5' inch - 1080p 						-6.5k
TOTAL -47,500.

Since all the components are only 1.5 years old you would get at least 47k-shipping 2k=45k
You need to sell your components individually as you can sell them faster rather selling it in 1 piece.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 24, 2015)

bssunil said:


> CPU: i5-4570 -12k
> MOBO: Asus B85M-G -4k
> RAM: GSkill (4GBx2) 8GB 1600Mhz -4.5k
> GPU: EVGA Super Clocked GTX 760 w/ ACX Cooler -12k
> ...



Thank you very much! It really helped. I'll be just thinking it through before listing in the bazaar section! 

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> CPU: i5-4570 -12k
> MOBO: Asus B85M-G -4k
> RAM: GSkill (4GBx2) 8GB 1600Mhz -4.5k
> GPU: EVGA Super Clocked GTX 760 w/ ACX Cooler -12k
> ...



Thank you very much! It really helped. I'll be just thinking it through before listing in the bazaar section!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 26, 2015)

I have the following which I intend to sell
500 GB SATA HDD
250 GB SATA HDD.
How much will I get for this?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> i have the following which i intend to sell
> 500 gb sata hdd
> 250 gb sata hdd.
> How much will i get for this?



500 gb sata hdd -1000,
250 gb sata hdd -500.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 14, 2015)

I just upgraded to x99 platform. Considering selling the old system

NZXT Gamma with 1 NZXT and 2 Cooler Master 120mm fan
ASUS M5A97-PRO
Phenom II x 955(rev. C)
RAM: (2 x 4GB)8 GB Corsair Value 1333 + (2 x 4 GB)8 GB Kingston 1333 = 16GB
Zotac 650Ti Boost 2GB(comparable to GTX 660)
Corsair TX850


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 500 gb sata hdd -1000,
> 250 gb sata hdd -500.



And where would be the best place to sell this off?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> I just upgraded to x99 platform. Considering selling the old system
> 
> NZXT Gamma with 1 NZXT and 2 Cooler Master 120mm fan
> ASUS M5A97-PRO
> ...



NZXT Gamma with 1 NZXT and 2 Cooler Master 120mm fan -2.5k
ASUS M5A97-PRO -5.5k
Phenom II x 955(rev. C) -4k
RAM: (2 x 4GB)8 GB Corsair Value 1333 + (2 x 4 GB)8 GB Kingston 1333 = 16GB -3.5k + 3k
Zotac 650Ti Boost 2GB(comparable to GTX 660) -7k
Corsair TX850 -5k


----------



## arijitsinha (May 14, 2015)

What price shall i qoute for this laptop.

Archived VPCCB45FN : C Series : VAIO? Laptop & Computer : Sony India

It did cost 55K and 3 years old. The space bar is slightly damaged, I have to press it hard, apart from that everything is fine.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 14, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> What price shall i qoute for this laptop.
> 
> Archived VPCCB45FN : C Series : VAIO? Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 
> It did cost 55K and 3 years old. The space bar is slightly damaged, I have to press it hard, apart from that everything is fine.



10-15k imo i5 4th gen available from 30k atm...


----------



## gurujee (May 17, 2015)

How much I can get for 3 year old lumia 800 with a small scratch on the display


----------



## LegendKiller (May 18, 2015)

what should be the buyback price for lg g3(32 gb) purchased in 07/2014 ?


----------



## quicky008 (May 21, 2015)

how much can i possibly get for a 2 month old zotac gtx 960 2 gb in mint condition?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> how much can i possibly get for a 2 month old zotac gtx 960 2 gb in mint condition?



14k approx


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 23, 2015)

gurujee said:


> How much I can get for 3 year old lumia 800 with a small scratch on the display


600-1k not much than this


----------



## gurujee (May 24, 2015)

Ha ha... Ok.... Then it can be used by me as hotspot device....  Thanks for reply.


----------



## warfreak (May 24, 2015)

How much can I get for a 2.5 years old Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7770 graphics card? GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - AMD - PCI Express Solution - Radeon HD 7000 series - GV-R777OC-1GD (rev. 2.0)

There are a couple of months of warranty still remaining.


----------



## sharang.d (May 24, 2015)

Asus P8Z77V-Pro
i5-2500k
Sapphire HD 7870
SideWinder X6
CM Hyper 212 EVO
Corsair Carbide 400R
Seasonic M12II-620 Bronze
G.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL X 2

All bought around 3 years back. Original bill available. Motherboard and PSU are RMA-ed recently.


----------



## Renny (May 27, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -



warfreak said:


> How much can I get for a 2.5 years old Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7770 graphics card? GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - AMD - PCI Express Solution - Radeon HD 7000 series - GV-R777OC-1GD (rev. 2.0)
> 
> There are a couple of months of warranty still remaining.



Interested. Where's the system? Pune?


----------



## quicky008 (May 27, 2015)

I have got a free redeemable coupon for witcher 3 with my new nvidia gpu-its lying around unused as i have no need of it-can i possibly sell it off to anybody else?If yes,what would be the right price for it?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 27, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I have got a free redeemable coupon for witcher 3 with my new nvidia gpu-its lying around unused as i have no need of it-can i possibly sell it off to anybody else?If yes,what would be the right price for it?


You can get the price of the game or little less .


----------



## warfreak (May 28, 2015)

Renny said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Interested. Where's the system? Pune?



I live in Mumbai. But I can get it shipped if required since Pune is nearby.


----------



## reddead (May 28, 2015)

A Xiaomi Redmi Note 4g (<3 months old), everthing works.
Just didn't like the MIUI OS, may switch to a motorola phone with the stock goodness.

Any idea about the price i could fetch ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 28, 2015)

reddead said:


> A Xiaomi Redmi Note 4g (<3 months old), everthing works.
> Just didn't like the MIUI OS, may switch to a motorola phone with the stock goodness.
> 
> Any idea about the price i could fetch ?


Any scratch ?
You can get  \approx 8000-9000.


----------



## reddead (May 28, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Any scratch ?
> You can get  \approx 8000-9000.



no, had a screen guard from 1st week...8k would be great...only if i can find a place to sell


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 28, 2015)

reddead said:


> no, had a screen guard from 1st week...8k would be great...only if i can find a place to sell


Why don't you try quikr.com etc?


----------



## reddead (May 28, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Why don't you try quikr.com etc?



i don't know, i have never bought/sold anything used...i would prefer to sell it someone personally maybe a friend or someone.
Thanks anyways


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 28, 2015)

reddead said:


> i don't know, i have never bought/sold anything used...i would prefer to sell it someone personally maybe a friend or someone.
> Thanks anyways


Yes! try to find someone offline. Just ask your friends whether someone is interested


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2015)

Guys I need to sell couple of internal HDD's. Which would be the best place to sell them online?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 30, 2015)

Olx, TDF both can work

what is the capacity of both HDD?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2015)

sharang.d said:


> Asus P8Z77V-Pro
> i5-2500k
> Sapphire HD 7870
> SideWinder X6
> ...


Around 35k.

How much for Gigabyte B85M-D3H rev1.0 bought in Jan,14 ?


----------



## vineet09 (Jun 11, 2015)

How much for AOC i2369 23" IPS monitor? Bought 1 week back with bill n warranty


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2015)

vineet09 said:


> How much for AOC i2369 23" IPS monitor? Bought 1 week back with bill n warranty


Try to return it instead for full refund.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 28, 2015)

What can I get for Dell S2240L which is 1 Year, 4 Months Old? It is working completely fine and in 10/10 condition.


----------



## amjath (Jun 29, 2015)

How much for 3 year old no warranty Asus rt-n13u non b1


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 29, 2015)

how much for a GTX 550Ti bought in Dec 2012? working, and in good condition.  [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION], any idea pls?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 29, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> how much for a GTX 550Ti bought in Dec 2012? working, and in good condition.   @bssunil , any idea pls?



8k maybe as it in good working condition.

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> What can I get for Dell S2240L which is 1 Year, 4 Months Old? It is working completely fine and in 10/10 condition.



6k with bill and box

- - - Updated - - -



vineet09 said:


> How much for AOC i2369 23" IPS monitor? Bought 1 week back with bill n warranty



10k with bill and box

- - - Updated - - -



sharang.d said:


> Asus P8Z77V-Pro
> i5-2500k
> Sapphire HD 7870
> SideWinder X6
> ...



35k with all invoices


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 29, 2015)

~4 year old Sony VAIO VPCEH28FN
Support for VPCEH28FN : E Series (VPCE) : VAIO? Laptop & Computer : Sony India
15" core i5/4 GB RAM/500GB HDD/nVidia 410M

buying price 42.5k
no problems with the laptop yet.


----------



## Shah (Jun 29, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> how much for a GTX 550Ti bought in Dec 2012? working, and in good condition.  [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION], any idea pls?



8k is too high to ask for it. You can sell it for 4k to 5k at max.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 29, 2015)

asus r9 280x directCU2 top edition bought for 24 k+tax, 2 years warranty left...........


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 29, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> asus r9 280x directCU2 top edition bought for 24 k+tax, 2 years warranty left...........



14k with bill and box


----------



## amjath (Jun 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> How much for 3 year old no warranty Asus rt-n13u non b1


Ahem.


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 1, 2015)

How much for the combo of intel i7 4770k and msi z87 gd-65 gaming mobo having 1 year warranty remaining? (The current MSRP of the combo is 37-38k)


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 2, 2015)

I have an unused TPLINK W 8968 v3 RMA'd from TPLINK 
When i purchased it it was not working so i had to RMA and they sent me new.In between i purchased another.
So what can i expect from it? purchased in August 2014


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 2, 2015)

How much can I expect for a 3 years old Audinst HUD-MX1 DAC/AMP? It is in very good condition. Thanks!


----------



## Shah (Jul 6, 2015)

What would a 3-year-old out-of-warranty Intel G620 + DH61SA combo fetch?? Can I expect 4k to 4.5k?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2015)

^^  i would say 3.5k. remaining is your luck!


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

How much can I get for 5 months old Dell 2240L Monitor.

Purchase Invoice Date* 7th Feb 2015 *. Its in excellent working condition as good as new.
Box & Invoice available.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

sandynator said:


> How much can I get for 5 months old Dell 2240L Monitor.
> 
> Purchase Invoice Date* 7th Feb 2015 *. Its in excellent working condition as good as new.
> Box & Invoice available.



7k probably.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 7k probably.



Thanks.
What is the current Best Market Price??

Was thinking of selling it & get *AOC I2276Vwm* or something better with matt panel.
this glossy panel is bit turn off for me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Thanks.
> What is the current Best Market Price??
> 
> Was thinking of selling it & get *AOC I2276Vwm* or something better with matt panel.
> this glossy panel is bit turn off for me.



Dell S2240L is Rs.8020 from snapdeal.com

AOC i2276VWM is Rs.8569 from infibeam.com


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Dell S2240L is Rs.8020 from snapdeal.com
> 
> AOC i2276VWM is Rs.8569 from infibeam.com



is aoc better in all respect?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

sandynator said:


> is aoc better in all respect?



Wait for some more members opinions as well before taking a decision buddy...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jul 9, 2015)

*Want to sell my PC*

Hey Guys,

 I will be moving out of India soon so wanted to sell my machine. Below is the config. All the components are out of warranty now. How much shall it fetch?

Monitor - AOCe2352Phz Passive 3D
Processor - Intel Core-i5-3570K  3.4 GHz
CPU Cooler - Corsair H80 Liquid Cooler
Motherboard - Asus Maximuv V Formula Motherboard Z77 platform
Memory - G.Skill Trident X 2400 MHz  16GB
PSU - Corsair AX 850 fully modular PSU
Graphics Card - ASUS HD7950 Direct CU II 3GB DDR5
Hard Disk - 1 TB HDD
           60 GB SSD
DVD Drive - LG DVD Writer
Cabinet - Cooler Matser STorm Striker (One front Fan LED not working)
UPS - AP Back UPS RS 1500
Speakers - JBL Creature III
Gamepad - Xbox 360 wirless controller with receiver
Keyboard - Logitech G110
Mouse - Logitech G500s
Mousepad - Razer Vespula
Spikeguard - Huntkey 8 Socket


Regs,
Mandar


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 9, 2015)

About 50-52k for all those, nothing more. Good to see you after a long time.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jul 9, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> About 50-52k for all those, nothing more. Good to see you after a long time.



thx mate. ye logged in to the forum after a long long time. I was also expecting around that figure only.
Will post the add in new thread in Bazaar section.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 9, 2015)

Selling individual items would get you more money because it's not going to be easy to sell it in one go.


----------



## AVSEQ (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm planning to upgrade my PC and hence want to sell some parts of my old PC. Can you give me an estimate for these?

1. Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66 GHz (5 years old)
2. Asus P5Q motherboard (5 years old)
3. Saphhire HD 7870 GHz edition graphics card (2 years old)
4. Kingston DDR2 RAM 2X2GB (5 years old)
5. Cooler Master PSU 650 watts (5 years old)

I guess apart from the graphics card, the rest do not have much resale value.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2015)

How much for a 3 month old Acer E5-511 E 15 Aspire E5-511 Pentium Quad Core - (2 GB DDR3/500 GB HDD/Windows 8.1) Notebook Rs.24990 Price in India - Buy Acer E5-511 E 15 Aspire E5-511 Pentium Quad Core - (2 GB DDR3/500 GB HDD/Windows 8.1) Notebook Black Online - Acer : Flipkart

9 Months warranty remaining.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2015)

AVSEQ said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to upgrade my PC and hence want to sell some parts of my old PC. Can you give me an estimate for these?
> 
> 1. Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66 GHz (5 years old)
> 2. Asus P5Q motherboard (5 years old)
> ...



Apart from GPU which might cost about 8k all others will cost about 5k if they are in very good condition.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2015)

How much for a sealed pack *Corsair RM550* with no warranty which came for a RMA'ed Corsair VX550 in November,2014?


----------



## hitman4 (Jul 28, 2015)

Around 3 to 4 k


----------



## tkin (Jul 29, 2015)

I think I'll sell off my system soon, too busy with studies now a days, so how much will these fetch me?

Intel i72600k - 
Asus P8-Z68VPro - 
Sapphire R9-280x Dual - 1 yr 6 months
Corsair TX750v2 - 6 months
CM HAF912T - 
Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600MHZ DDR3 - Lifetime/5yrs 6 months
WD Caviar 1TB Black - 5 months
Logitech G105 - 1yr 11 months
Logitech Hyperion Fury - 1yr 5 months
Sony SRS D9 - 7 months
Noctua NH-U12P - 
Samsung T220 - 

Warranty is expired unless mentioned.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a Toshiba Satellite L 755 laptop which I got from the US. No warranty or anything. 

Core i3, 4 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD (or maybe it is 750 GB; I've forgotten as I use my newer laptop now).
15.6 inch screen.
Windows 7 Home Premium x64 licensed installed.
Its in working condition except for one thing:

Battery is not working properly; on full charge, holds charge for about 50 minutes to an hour. 

How much can I get for it?

Anyone here has tried the site reglobe.in?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 13, 2015)

Any Idea about my age old XFX 9500GT 512Mb?

I saw one guy selling a different make 9500GT for 1k.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Any Idea about my age old XFX 9500GT 512Mb?
> 
> I saw one guy selling a different make 9500GT for 1k.


Take whatever you can get, anything between a cup of Sturbucks to 10000/- provided you find a suitable bakra.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> Take whatever you can get, anything between a cup of Sturbucks to 10000/- provided you find a suitable bakra.


----------



## rak2410 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a 24 inch Benq E2400HD monitor. Would like to know how much i can sell this for? 
Its 4 years old. 
Running like new. Everything is perfect. 

Reason is i already have another Benq EW2440L and looking to buy another one of the same model for my multi monitor setup. 


Thanks,
Rakshith


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2015)

Whats the real worth of my steam ID : Steam Gauge | Get the value and size of your Steam account (also have a CSGO gift in inventory)

please have a look and say


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 29, 2015)

How much can I sell my Gigabyte B85M-D3H Motherboard for?
This is 1.5 years old bought in January,2014.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 29, 2015)

Redmi 1s in proper condition


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 29, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Redmi 1s in proper condition


3.5k approx.


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey guys, is this a fair pricing, I'm not selling now, will sell in december if workload decreases in office.

*i.imgur.com/08WPHAE.jpg


----------



## sandynator (Nov 23, 2015)

How much should I expect for...
AMD FX 6100 & Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB-3

Warranty left around 1month.

PS: In this case I'm the buyer.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2015)

tkin said:


> Hey guys, is this a fair pricing, I'm not selling now, will sell in december if workload decreases in office.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/08WPHAE.jpg



good pricing .. at-least I'm interested in Cabinet, cooler and the monitor.

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> How much should I expect for...
> AMD FX 6100 & Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB-3
> 
> Warranty left around 1month.
> ...



2.5 - 3k for the cpu and 1 - 1.5k max for the motherboard.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2015)

I got a brand new CS550M PSU from corsair for my RMA of VX550.

In the meantime I bought RM1000. How much can I sell CS550M for here ? I guess there is no warranty left on it.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2015)

Is it true that corsair ram has lifetime warranty?


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2015)

AFAIK it's 10 years.


----------



## napsterv (Nov 26, 2015)

So folks I have decided to sell my PC and purchase that ASUS i7 laptop.

My config

i7 4790K
Gigabyte Z97 D3H
G.Skill 2 stick of 4GB dual channel memory
Seagate 2TB Barracuda 7200RPM HDD
Antec V1 Red
Cooler Master SickleFlow X Blue with extension x 3
Seasonic S12II 620W Bronze PSU

Everything is 1 year old and every thing's in warranty. How much can I expect for these components?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2015)

napsterv said:


> So folks I have decided to sell my PC and purchase that ASUS i7 laptop.
> 
> My config
> 
> ...



Total you can expect between 42-45k


----------



## napsterv (Nov 26, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Total you can expect between 42-45k



Hi Sunil, 

I posted ads on olx,quikr,ebay.

The thing is a few guys called up and are asking ridiculous prices like 15K for the proccy, 2.5K for the RAM, one guy even told 9K for the proccy. I was like WTF. Who are these folks, are they dealers?

That's the reason I asked for the advice.


----------



## Prajyot (Nov 26, 2015)

How much should I expect for laptop HP G6 2005Ax
3 Years old, all in prefect condition except battery (only 10-15 min backup)


----------



## napsterv (Nov 27, 2015)

Prajyot said:


> How much should I expect for laptop HP G6 2005Ax
> 3 Years old, all in prefect condition except battery (only 10-15 min backup)



How much did you purchase it for?


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 28, 2015)

What can I expect for a 
AMD Athlon II X4 635
Biostar TA785 G3 HD
Corsair 2x2gb DDR3 1333MHz
Gigabyte 460W PSU

All 5 years old. All functioning properly

Also, what can I get for a dell in2020m (20" 1600x900). Perfect condition. Might keep it around for a bit longer if I don't get a new monitor right away.

EDIT: and also, where is the best place to sell it in Mumbai?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 1, 2015)

Karan85 said:


> What can I expect for a
> AMD Athlon II X4 635
> Biostar TA785 G3 HD
> Corsair 2x2gb DDR3 1333MHz
> ...


Mods or any experts please mention for how much can I get the above machine for? 
Monitor not required as looking for htpc to be connected to led tv.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2015)

5k max excluding the monitor of-course.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 1, 2015)

topgear said:


> 5k max excluding the monitor of-course.


Is it sufficient to play full hd movies bluray rips around 15gb or more?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 1, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Is it sufficient to play full hd movies bluray rips around 15gb or more?


Can't be too sure.


----------



## evilwit (Dec 1, 2015)

Product Name: Dell Inspiron 15 7537
Description if any: Specs:Core i7 4500u,8 GB Ram,1 TB hybrid Hard Drive,Full hd touch screen,2 gb nvidia 750m gddr5,original windows 10.
Out of warranty but have original bill.
Product condition: Extremely good condition. Like new. 9 out of 10 Purchase Date:Feb 2014
Remaining Warranty period:NA Warranty available in: NA
Invoice Available:Yes
how much for this one?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2015)

any quad core cpu should be more than enough for playing bluray rips using windows default EVR video renderer & some efficient video decoder like lav or mpc-hc/potplayer own decoder.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2015)

evilwit said:


> Product Name: Dell Inspiron 15 7537
> Description if any: Specs:Core i7 4500u,8 GB Ram,1 TB hybrid Hard Drive,Full hd touch screen,2 gb nvidia 750m gddr5,original windows 10.
> Out of warranty but have original bill.
> Product condition: Extremely good condition. Like new. 9 out of 10 Purchase Date:Feb 2014
> ...



40k max because of no warranty.


----------



## evilwit (Dec 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 40k max because of no warranty.



i am getting 30k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2015)

evilwit said:


> i am getting 30k



That's why I said *MAX *40k. If you can buy extended warranty from Dell then it should easily go for 35k.


----------



## evilwit (Dec 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's why I said *MAX *40k. If you can buy extended warranty from Dell then it should easily go for 35k.



without extending warranty is 30k a reasonable price?


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 2, 2015)

what would be the ideal price for a 5 years old core 2 duo e8400?Is it suitable for tasks that usually require quite a lot of cpu power like playing 1080p movies encoded with the newer HEVC codec?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2015)

a 2 yr old Rs.3000 intel pentium processor will leave any C2D far behind,don't waste money on it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2015)

^absolutely agree


----------



## Prajyot (Dec 3, 2015)

napsterv said:


> How much did you purchase it for?



it was 34K


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2015)

How much can I expect for the config which is as follows:

Intel Core i5 4670S |  Kingston V+200 240GB | Corsair CX430M | Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz |  Dell ST2220L  | APC 600VA UPS.

All components bought 1 year ago except Monitor/SSD which are 3.5 years old.


----------



## sainath (Jan 19, 2016)

How much I can expect for Intel i5 3340 and i5 3450 processors? Without warranty and with warranty?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 19, 2016)

8-9k, 10-11k


----------



## RON28 (Jan 23, 2016)

an year old Steelseries Kana V2 in excellent condition, how much should i expect?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 14, 2016)

How much I can expect for Asus Strix GTX960 2GB GPU having warranty till Oct,2018?


----------



## Thor (Feb 14, 2016)

Guys, I want to sell off my 1 month old Macbook Pro 2015 model ( 13" Screen, Retina, i5 2.9 GhZ, 8 GB Ram, 256 gb ssd hd ) MF840HN/A model.
I got it for ₹ 103000 from Amazon

Have bill and all required accessories.

Date of purchase 31.12.2015  , mint new condition, no problems ...  

How much should I expect?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 14, 2016)

What can i expect for grand 2 rooted no warranty 
DOP:3/3/2015


----------



## sainath (Feb 15, 2016)

How much I can expect for Intel Pentium G2020 (Ivy bridge) processor with heatsink-fan, box and bill? It has remaining warranty till June 2016.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 17, 2016)

sainath said:


> How much I can expect for Intel Pentium G2020 (Ivy bridge) processor with heatsink-fan, box and bill? It has remaining warranty till June 2016.



Rs 2000


----------



## digyourpc (Feb 27, 2016)

How much for intel p4 2.4ghz + 80 gb hdd + 1gb ddr ram + genuine windows 7 starter?


----------



## mohit9206 (Mar 1, 2016)

digyourpc said:


> How much for intel p4 2.4ghz + 80 gb hdd + 1gb ddr ram + genuine windows 7 starter?



1k.not kidding.Its almost worthless.


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,

For how much can I sell the following:

a) 2.5 years old Sennheiser HD 650

b) 4 years old Audinst HUD-MX1 Dac+Amp

c) 1 year old Matrix M-Stage Amp+Dac


All of the above are in very good condition, but without warranty.


Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 7, 2016)

Please let me know the resell value for an iPhone 6 Plus 64GB, out of warranty, indian invoice, all accessories and box, with minor dents.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 18, 2016)

Intel core i7 3770k
Gigabyte Z77X UD3H

- - - Updated - - -

how much can i expect for above parts


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Intel core i7 3770k
> Gigabyte Z77X UD3H
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



15k & 12k


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 18, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> 15k & 12k



can I sell cpu for 17k , I will throw in a Cooler mast hyper 212 evo cooler in pristine condition


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> can I sell cpu for 17k , I will throw in a Cooler mast hyper 212 evo cooler in pristine condition



Three i7 4770k's were sold for 16k in Erodov forum in Feb,16.As i7 3770k is 3rd gen I think 15k is the right price.


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 27, 2016)

hi i want to sell my zotac gtx 750ti 2gb card bought last april in perfect condition bought it for 12500


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 27, 2016)

pra_2006 said:


> hi i want to sell my zotac gtx 750ti 2gb card bought last april in perfect condition bought it for 12500


Thats too much. It would go for 5k-7k max. 

Sent from my condor using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 27, 2016)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Thats too much. It would go for 5k-7k max.
> 
> Sent from my condor using Tapatalk



He is just quoting the purchase price. Not the asking price.


----------



## thanseer (Apr 30, 2016)

how much can i expect for i5 4400 processor with warranty ?


----------



## monkey (May 13, 2016)

Planning to sell Blackberry Classic with all accessories and in very good condition. Indian invoice available and is under warranty. How much should I expect?


----------



## Nemes!s (May 20, 2016)

how much can i expect for below items, they are 5-6 years old

Athlon II 635 x4
Biostar 785g3 HD


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2016)

Nemes!s said:


> how much can i expect for below items, they are 5-6 years old
> 
> Athlon II 635 x4
> Biostar 785g3 HD


I'd say around 3k to 4k max for both together as they're quits old.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 25, 2016)

Guys how much for this setup?
Lenovo think station AIO A50z
•Intel Core 2 Duo core 2.93 GHZ
•4 gb ram 1600mhz
•Windows 10(upgraded)
•Intel 256 gb ssd
•wifi
•Lenovo mechanical keyboard and mouse
•1440*900 p display 21"

Condition -8/10



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 26, 2016)

Guys need to sell this please help!
Need to sell this system for funds for my workstation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 27, 2016)

Bump!
Expert estimator needed.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Bump!
> Expert estimator needed.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe around 10-12k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2016)

Can someone please help with this?

CM 690 II Plus (w/ Side Glass, USB3)
AMD Phenom II x4 320
Sapphire HD6850
MSI 880GM-E35
Ripjaws X 4GB
CM GX450W
CM Hyper TX3

And, separately,
BenQ G2220 HD

All purchased roughly 5 years ago.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2016)

How much for?

Intel Pentium G630 2.7Ghz, (Dual Core)
Gigabyte H61M-S1,
Transcend 2GB 1333Mhz,
Seagate 500GB,
Acer P19HQL 19" LCD,
Samsung 24X DVDRW,
Intex ATX Cabinet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2016)

^^ About 8-10k seems fair enough depending on how old the system is.


----------



## PratikV (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Guyz,

I would like to know what price will i get for below Laptop.

Link : MSI GS70 2QE-263UK 17.3&quot; FHD PLS, Intel i7-4720HQ, NVIDIA GTX9… | OcU

Purchased Date : 23-Sep-2015 

Config :MSI GS70 2QE(Stealth Pro)-263UK 17.3" FHD PLS LED / i7-4720HQ / Nvidia GTX970M 3G / 8G / 1TB 7200 + 128G mSATA SSD / Win 8.1 64Bit

Thanks.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 20, 2016)

PratikV said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I would like to know what price will i get for below Laptop.
> 
> ...



₹90000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 24, 2016)

What should be the price of a 2 year Old Mint condition MSI GTX 970 4G? (No warranty)


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> What should be the price of a 2 year Old Mint condition MSI GTX 970 4G? (No warranty)


16-17k considering the current price of 25-26k INR

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Jun 28, 2016)

How much do I expect for Xiaomi Redmi Note Prime 4G dual sim mobile phone just 2 months used.
Date of Purchase 22nd April 2016. Condition is like brand new.
Recently put on Foso Tempered Glass protector @250 & have ipaky case bought from Aliexpress worth 270 INR.


----------



## monkey (Jul 13, 2016)

I am planning to sell Zotac GTX970 (10 month old). 50 month warranty remaining (registered for 2+3 years warranty). How much should I expect?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2016)

monkey said:


> I am planning to sell Zotac GTX970 (10 month old). 50 month warranty remaining (registered for 2+3 years warranty). How much should I expect?



18k at most due to GTX 1060 arrival.


----------



## monkey (Jul 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> 18k at most due to GTX 1060 arrival.



Shouldn't that depend on launch price of GTX 1060?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2016)

monkey said:


> Shouldn't that depend on launch price of GTX 1060?


GtX1060 has been officially announced at 22.99k INR by nVidia. 
So if there's no price gouging and black marketing then there's no point in selling a lower performance cars with lesser memory at same or more price. 
Though,  what I don't understand is this looks like nVidia is trying to kill it's mainstream range Maxwells. I wonder why would they do it unless they have run out of stock. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> GtX1060 has been officially announced at 22.99k INR by nVidia.
> So if there's no price gouging and black marketing then there's no point in selling a lower performance cars with lesser memory at same or more price.
> Though,  what I don't understand is this looks like nVidia is trying to kill it's mainstream range Maxwells. I wonder why would they do it unless they have run out of stock.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Something DIGIT needs to investigate by asking nvidia about their models pricing and all that ****.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2016)

monkey said:


> I am planning to sell Zotac GTX970 (10 month old). 50 month warranty remaining (registered for 2+3 years warranty). How much should I expect?


I'd say ~60% to 70% of what you paid is a fair deal.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 17, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> I'd say ~60% to 70% of what you paid is a fair deal.



Thanks...I will sell it...as soon as the GTX 1060s hit the Indian Market


----------



## image (Jul 17, 2016)

How much should I get for a Moto X Style 16GB. It is six months old and absolutely scratchless. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2016)

image said:


> How much should I get for a Moto X Style 16GB. It is six months old and absolutely scratchless.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Around 13k or 14k


sam_738844 said:


> Thanks...I will sell it...as soon as the GTX 1060s hit the Indian Market


I feel selling before the 1060 comes might be a better choice.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 18, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Around 13k or 14k
> 
> I feel selling before the 1060 comes might be a better choice.



hehe, the GTX 1060 might end up priced as wrong as the RX480 in India, I would like my old friend around those times.


----------



## quad_core (Jul 22, 2016)

How much can I expect for Zotac GTX770 bought in December 2013 (5 year warranty) ?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 24, 2016)

quad_core said:


> How much can I expect for Zotac GTX770 bought in December 2013 (5 year warranty) ?



12k.
Because GTX950 is just as fast as 770 and is available for less than 14k new.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 24, 2016)

how much can i get for 4 yr old a xbox 360 core system in good condition(without hdd) along with 8-10 original games?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 25, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> 12k.
> Because GTX950 is just as fast as 770 and is available for less than 14k new.



what????

And people were comparing an R9 280x with gtx 770


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 25, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> what????
> 
> And people were comparing an R9 280x with gtx 770



And they were right to do so


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 25, 2016)

How much can I expect for 
AMD FX 6300 (Jul'13)
Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 (Jul'13) 
4 GB RipjawX x2 (Jul'13/Jan'15) ?

Thank you


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> How much can I expect for
> AMD FX 6300 (Jul'13)
> Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 (Jul'13)
> 4 GB RipjawX x2 (Jul'13/Jan'15) ?
> ...


3500,
4000,
2000.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 25, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> what????
> 
> And people were comparing an R9 280x with gtx 770


Actually gtx 950 is only as powerful as gtx 760 but since Maxwell came out all Kepler cards lost a lot of performance due to which Kepler cards perform a lot slower than they should because none of the games in past 2 years were optimized for Kepler. So a 950/960 easily beat 770 and 970 easily beats 780Ti.
Due to this resale value of Kepler cards dropped a lot.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 25, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> Actually gtx 950 is only as powerful as gtx 760 but since Maxwell came out all Kepler cards lost a lot of performance due to which Kepler cards perform a lot slower than they should because none of the games in past 2 years were optimized for Kepler. So a 950/960 easily beat 770 and 970 easily beats 780Ti.
> Due to this resale value of Kepler cards dropped a lot.



Good then i got an r9 280x then XD


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2016)

How much can I expect for 

Zotac GTX950 2GB OC bought on June12th,2016.
With Extended Warranty.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 5, 2016)

^10000


----------



## Confused_user (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a Zotac GTX 660(Non-Ti) 
Bought back in 2013 March(So no warrenty)
I'll be selling on Thinkdigit/OLX/Quikr
How much Can I expect for it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2016)

Confused_user said:


> I have a Zotac GTX 660(Non-Ti)
> Bought back in 2013 March(So no warrenty)
> I'll be selling on Thinkdigit/OLX/Quikr
> How much Can I expect for it?



5-6k if the card works fine.

Wait, zotac gives 5 year warranty IIRC.


----------



## Confused_user (Aug 18, 2016)

Card's fine. Running Witcher 3 at 768p medium settings @60fps.
So I still do have 2 years of warranty left(Totally forgot). Considering that, how much would the price be?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 18, 2016)

Confused_user said:


> Card's fine. Running Witcher 3 at 768p medium settings @60fps.
> So I still do have 2 years of warranty left(Totally forgot). Considering that, how much would the price be?


8k at most

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm getting a 1 yr old wired xbox 360 controller from someone for about Rs 1300-is it worth purchasing at that price?.How can i ascertain that the seller is giving me a genuine controller and not some counterfeit chinese product?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2016)

Check the inline wire breaker, that is the best way to determine if its legit controller or not.. Chinese fakes are available new at Rs 1100 on ebay


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah in the photo he sent me i could spot the inline release cable-does it mean the controller is genuine?Also on the rear there was a black sticker with white letters on it and a microsoft hologram.


----------



## rahulyo (Aug 28, 2016)

I want to know how much get for 3 yrs old Sapphire HD7950 Vapor X 3GB edition ?


----------



## Sparky19 (Aug 29, 2016)

Whats the minimum and maximum prize i can get for Motorola Moto G2 (2nd gen) as of today ? The phone was bought in Jan,2015. 1 yr and 7 months old and in excellent condition.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2016)

rahulyo said:


> I want to know how much get for 3 yrs old Sapphire HD7950 Vapor X 3GB edition ?



8.5 - 10k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2016)

How much for Huawei Honor Bee bought in January 2016, like new, with a tempered glass screen protector and TPU back cover? (More than 4 months warranty remaining)


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 5, 2016)

what would be the ideal price for a 2gb Geforce 610 gpu that is 6 months old?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2016)

How much for a 14 months old Intel Core i5-4440 Processor ?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 10, 2016)

HP pavilion g6 2303 tx. Purchased sometime in July 2014. Aftermarket WD 500 GB HDD. No warranties. How much can I charge for it in today's market?

Optional : will install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> How much for a 14 months old Intel Core i5-4440 Processor ?



10-11k.


----------



## cooldude94 (Sep 11, 2016)

I would like to sell my gaming pc

Intel i5-4460 
Gigabyte B85M-d3h
Kingston hyperx fury 4gb
wd blue 1tb
saphire r9 280x 3gb vaporx 
Seasonic S12II 620 
lg dvd rw
AOC i2269Vwm 22''
cm 690 III 
logitech mk200 
apc backup-ups BR1100CI-IN 1100va

bought in july'14.
How much can i expect for it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2016)

cooldude94 said:


> I would like to sell my gaming pc
> 
> Intel i5-4460
> Gigabyte B85M-d3h
> ...


46k total

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 14, 2016)

A brand new R7000 packed piece with 2 year warranty and bill.

How much can I expect?

eBay selling for 11000-10% so  approx 9.9k

Amazon for 12.4 k

Flipkart for 12.8k




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Sep 15, 2016)

Got a bunch of old smartphones to get rid of.
1. Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) - all good with custom KitKat ROM
2. Blackberry 9810 Torch - all good
3. Microsoft Lumia 430 - Cracked glass but touch and display are good, under warranty, got bill and box
4. Samsung Galaxy S2 (SGH t989 - US carrier version of the S2) - all good with custom MarshMallow ROM
5. Sony Ericsson Cedar J108i - old feature phone, all good
6. Samsung Metro Duos - old feature phone all good

Should i try and sell them on OLX or to local dealers. Would like individual price of each, ty.


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 15, 2016)

7 year old rig.

Intel e5300
Asus g31 mobo
2 gb ddr2 800 mhz ram
wd 500 gb sata hardisk
lg dvd writer
gigabyte 460 watt psu
20 inch samsung lcd monitor
logitech keyboard & mouse
amd hd5670 1 gb gfx card.

How much for all pls replay.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 15, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> 7 year old rig.
> 
> Intel e5300
> Asus g31 mobo
> ...



around 10-14k

- - - Updated - - -

If everything is working


----------



## true_lies (Sep 21, 2016)

true_lies said:


> Got a bunch of old smartphones to get rid of.
> 1. Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) - all good with custom KitKat ROM
> 2. Blackberry 9810 Torch - all good
> 3. Microsoft Lumia 430 - Cracked glass but touch and display are good, under warranty, got bill and box
> ...



Anyone?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 21, 2016)

Intel Pentium D820 processor
2GB + 1GB ram 672 MHz
Gigabyte G41m combo
Seagate barracuda 120GB

How much i can get for this 10 year old stuff?

Overall price from "Bhangarwala" is ₹500 + ₹500 separate for monitor Dell E900 20" (square shaped).

I tried many e-waste management sites but pretty low estimates below ₹500 avg.


----------



## fractalnoize (Oct 4, 2016)

_Any idea for the selling price of the following setup ?
_
*AMD FX 6300 @3.5GHz
Gigabyte GA 78LMT-S2PT
Sapphire HD 7700 1GB
8GB Corsair 1333 Mhz
Dell IN2030M 20"
Western Digital 500GB Blue
FSP Saga II 500Watt
CM Elite 310*

Thanks in advance


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Intel Pentium D820 processor
> 2GB + 1GB ram 672 MHz
> Gigabyte G41m combo
> Seagate barracuda 120GB
> ...


Try selling your g41 m combo mobo separately-it should fetch you atleast 1800 if its in good working condition.

Can anyone tell me how much can i get for a 1yr old Zotac GTX 960 4GB DDR5?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> Try selling your g41 m combo mobo separately-it should fetch you atleast 1800 if its in good working condition.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much can i get for a 1yr old Zotac GTX 960 4GB DDR5?


12k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 7, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> Try selling your g41 m combo mobo separately-it should fetch you atleast 1800 if its in good working condition.



Yes it's in good condition, working fine, u want to buy whole new computer, deciding from last year. But this old computer no one buying it.
Where to sell motherboard separately?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 8, 2016)

^Try selling it on olx,quickr-i'm sure you'll find some takers for your mobo there as these gigabyte g41 boards are no longer manufactured these days and so there is quite a bit of demand for them amongst people who have older systems based on the lga 775 platform.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 8, 2016)

^.
And what about those e waste management sites and government companies, how much cash for other than motherboard?
RAM working, local PSU changed many times, working multimedia keyboard mouse, working 2.1 speaker etc


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2016)

^dont know about them,but i don't think you should expect much from those guys as they won't take the quality/type of the goods you're selling into consideration-they'll only pay a low price that roughly corresponds to the worth of what they expect to be able to salvage/recycle from those items.


----------



## Shah (Oct 9, 2016)

How much for a three year old Lumia 520?


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 12, 2016)

How much for samsung j7 7 month old non lte model 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> How much for samsung j7 7 month old non lte model
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



6k max


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 12, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 6k max



Thanks,my friend is selling his rn3 32gb 1.5 month old for 9k to me is it worth it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> Thanks,my friend is selling his rn3 32gb 1.5 month old for 9k to me is it worth it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unless you plan to use both the sim card slots with micro-sd card slot, go for it.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 12, 2016)

I want to sell Lenovo Vibe p1m, purchased 30 Nov 2015.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 12, 2016)

How much will I get for a 5670 1GB GDDR5?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## fractalnoize (Oct 13, 2016)

Any idea for the selling price of the following setup ?

AMD FX 6300 @3.5GHz
Gigabyte GA 78LMT-S2PT
Sapphire HD 7700 1GB
8GB Corsair 1333 Mhz
Dell IN2030M 20"
Western Digital 500GB Blue
FSP Saga II 500Watt
CM Elite 310

Thanks in advance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2016)

fractalnoize said:


> Any idea for the selling price of the following setup ?
> 
> AMD FX 6300 @3.5GHz
> Gigabyte GA 78LMT-S2PT
> ...


18-20K

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## gurujee (Oct 17, 2016)

what should i expect for 1 year old iphone 5c 8gb


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 17, 2016)

what can be the approximate price of the foll. pc parts?

Core i5 3450 

Asus P8 b75-V motherboard

Corsair vengeance 4GB DDR3 *3

They are roughly 4 years old and are in great condition.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Just need a reality check on the Price that I should expect for my MacBookAir (Still under 1 year of remaining EXTENDED warranty till November *2017* )

The config is as follows:

Model: MacBook Air 13 inch (Early 2014 model) and using it since
OS: MacOS Sierra (version 10.12) the latest and up to date,
Processor: 1.7 Ghz, Intel Core i7,
Memory: 8GB DDR3 (1600 Mhz),
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 5000 1536 MB,
SSD: 512GB+128GB (Transcend JetDrive in the card slot) Please google for more info.

Damaged/Repaired Status: None so far, as it is under pristine condition with no history of any defects or repairs.
Purpose for asking the price: So that (if at all) I plan to sell it, I should get value for my item as it is still 13 months * under EXTENDED warranty *


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 23, 2016)

^25-30k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2016)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just need a reality check on the Price that I should expect for my MacBookAir (Still under 1 year of remaining EXTENDED warranty till November *2017* )
> 
> ...





quicky008 said:


> ^25-30k



Are you kidding me? 25-30K ???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2016)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Are you kidding me? 25-30K ???


Laptops priced above 35k have overall better hardware.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 25, 2016)

The specs of that macbook are largely outdated-but still as macs do have some sort of flaunt value it can be expected to fetch roughly 25k (or more,if the seller can find a customer who's gullible enough to believe that its still a powerhouse computing device just because its a mac and packs an i7 cpu).But i don't think it will fetch anything more than 30k,and that too is a very generous estimation.


----------



## arko1983 (Nov 3, 2016)

How much for this setup:

I7 920(never overclocked)
gigabyte ex58 extreme
12 gb corsair dominator
a card with 2x usb 3.0
no warranty in any product
but its working fine


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 4, 2016)

^8-10k


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2016)

arko1983 said:


> How much for this setup:
> 
> I7 920(never overclocked)
> gigabyte ex58 extreme
> ...



around 15k I'd say.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 1, 2016)

How much for a 2 year old PS3 12GB Super Slim?


----------



## image (Dec 1, 2016)

How much I can get for:

* Intel i3-3220 processor (out of warranty)
* Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard  (out of warranty)
* Corsair 8GB DDR3 RAM Model CMV8GX3M1A1600C11 (1 year old, lifetime warranty)


----------



## Nipun (Dec 5, 2016)

Nipun said:


> Can someone please help with this?
> 
> CM 690 II Plus (w/ Side Glass, USB3)
> AMD Phenom II x4 320
> ...



Comments would be appreciated.


----------



## arko1983 (Dec 5, 2016)

how much for samsung galaxy note N7000(ie note 1),in good working condition.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 5, 2016)

arko1983 said:


> how much for samsung galaxy note N7000(ie note 1),in good working condition.



Rs 2000 IMO.


----------



## anky (Dec 7, 2016)

how much shu di expect for my ZOTAC GTX 1060 6 GB AMP edition. used for 4 months and still more than 4.5 yrs warranty left.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2016)

anky said:


> how much shu di expect for my ZOTAC GTX 1060 6 GB AMP edition. used for 4 months and still more than 4.5 yrs warranty left.


20-22k depending on the product condition.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 9, 2016)

anky said:


> how much shu di expect for my ZOTAC GTX 1060 6 GB AMP edition. used for 4 months and still more than 4.5 yrs warranty left.



i just paid 18k for the mini edition, november purchase, but sourced from US, so no warranty. BTW may i know why you want to sell it?

- - - Updated - - -

how much should i price my 2011-purchased MSI N580GTX Lightning III (1.5GB) for? card's in good condition with barely any gaming or movie-watching done through it.


----------



## anky (Dec 10, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> i just paid 18k for the mini edition, november purchase, but sourced from US, so no warranty. BTW may i know why you want to sell it?



i wanted to buy rx480


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 10, 2016)

anky said:


> i wanted to buy rx480



why so?!


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> why so?!



because AMD has closed the gap in DX11 titles, with updated drivers and RX 480 beats the **** out of 1060 in DX12


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 11, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> how much should i price my 2011-purchased MSI N580GTX Lightning III (1.5GB) for? card's in good condition with barely any gaming or movie-watching done through it.



anyone?

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> because AMD has closed the gap in DX11 titles, with updated drivers and RX 480 beats the **** out of 1060 in DX12



for a few moments i was left flabbergasted there! however due to the following reasons, i have decided to think it over before outrightly trying to sell off the 1060 to get the 480:

1. have a rather huge backlog of older PC games (DX11 & older) to be played, and in 1080p only.
2. time spent on PC gaming may be less, as i usually game on consoles more whenever i can squeeze out some free time to play; presently its on the PS4. i revived my ailing PC after more than an year, and upgrading from an MSI N580GTX to a 1060 now.
3. i wanted/want to keep my spending strictly below the 20k mark, and to buy only a used GPU (keeping in mind the budgetary constraint). also, havent seen a 480 selling on the forums, while saw 2-3 1060s one after the other. 

though am still in double minds as to what to do when the 1060 is delivered to me. tough to take a call!


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2016)

The 1060 is still a decent card, it is cheaper than RX 480 and offers comparable framerates, but the actual point is, Nvidia tends to cripple their older cards, they have been doing it for a long time now, but AMD on the otherhand still adds driver updates and performance improvements over time, so in a long run, an RX 480 might be a better choice, depending upon price and availablity ofcourse

Plus free sync monitors are available for as cheap as 12k-13k

but if you already have a 1060, then there is literally no point selling it for a RX 480, the increase in perf does not justify the loss in value you get by selling and buying the new card..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 11, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> The 1060 is still a decent card, it is cheaper than RX 480 and offers comparable framerates, but the actual point is, Nvidia tends to cripple their older cards, they have been doing it for a long time now, but AMD on the otherhand still adds driver updates and performance improvements over time, so in a long run, an RX 480 might be a better choice, depending upon price and availablity ofcourse
> 
> Plus free sync monitors are available for as cheap as 12k-13k
> 
> but if you already have a 1060, then there is literally no point selling it for a RX 480, the increase in perf does not justify the loss in value you get by selling and buying the new card..



Even AMD crippling their old cards, disabled async cores on GCN 1.0 cards


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Even AMD crippling their old cards, disabled async cores on GCN 1.0 cards



 I did not know that, thank you for pointing that out. Its a shitty move really :/


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 11, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> The 1060 is still a decent card, it is cheaper than RX 480 and offers comparable framerates, but the actual point is, Nvidia tends to cripple their older cards, they have been doing it for a long time now, but AMD on the otherhand still adds driver updates and performance improvements over time, so in a long run, an RX 480 might be a better choice, depending upon price and availablity ofcourse
> 
> Plus free sync monitors are available for as cheap as 12k-13k
> 
> but if you already have a 1060, then there is literally no point selling it for a RX 480, the increase in perf does not justify the loss in value you get by selling and buying the new card..





 i read the same thing y'day while browsing through pages (esp. about the driver support from AMD, with weekly frequency or so). however this led me to wondering that why then drivers are still available for geforce 5 series cards (i have the GTX 580 presently). 

i havent still got the 1060, ie, not yet delivered. its a sealed box. so if i decide to sell it off for an RX480, i most probably stand the chance to recover the money i spent in buying the former. am still highly undecided on what to do.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 14, 2016)

How much i can sell iphone 6 64gb 4 month old?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> How much i can sell iphone 6 64gb 4 month old?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



20k maybe?


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 14, 2016)

Can I get 30k or more

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> Can I get 30k or more
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



People can get Oneplus 3T, Galaxy S6 and even LG G5 for above 30k.


----------



## dexterz (Dec 23, 2016)

how much can i expect for my old Dell ST2410 lcd monitor and  Sapphire HD7850 2GB graphic card? both around 4.5years old


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 22, 2017)

how much would a gigabyte g41m combo motherboard with 2+2 ddr2 rams in running condition currently be worth?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 22, 2017)

dexterz said:


> how much can i expect for my old Dell ST2410 lcd monitor and  Sapphire HD7850 2GB graphic card? both around 4.5years old


Sapphire 7850 - 5k



quicky008 said:


> how much would a gigabyte g41m combo motherboard with 2+2 ddr2 rams in running condition currently be worth?


2k


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 22, 2017)

^ok thanks for the info


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 26, 2017)

How much can I expect for 1 year old ASUS Strix GTX 960 graphics card?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 26, 2017)

^ 9k.


----------



## monkey (Feb 10, 2017)

Time to say goodbye to my desktop. Please let me know the expected price I can get:

1. Processor: AMD FX6350
2. Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S
3. Motherboard: MSI 970A Gaming
4. RAM: 4x2 GB GSkill DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
5. GPU: Zotac GTX970 (45 Months warranty left)
6. HDD1: SanDisk Extreme Pro 256GB SSD (8 years warranty left)
7. HDD2: Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM HDD
8. ODD: LG DVD Rewriter
9. PSU: Seasonic M12II Bronze EVO 620W (1 years warranty left)
10. Cabinet: CoolerMaster 690
11. Monitor: Dell U2311H FHD
12. K/b: TVS Gold
13. Mouse: Logitech MX 518
14. UPS: APC BR1000IN (Original APC batteries installed 1 year ago)
15. OS: Original Windows 10 Home

System Condition: Working flawlessly
Reason for Sale: No more using it.

Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2017)

sukesh1090 said:


> How much can I expect for 1 year old ASUS Strix GTX 960 graphics card?


8k

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2017)

monkey said:


> Time to say goodbye to my desktop. Please let me know the expected price I can get:
> 
> 1. Processor: AMD FX6350
> 2. Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S
> ...


60k total

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2017)

How much for a working 15.6" 1366*768p laptop screen (model: N156BGE-E41).


----------



## thegodofwar (Feb 24, 2017)

I have asus p5g mx.  C2d processor @2.2ghz. 2 into 1 gb ram ddr2.  Generic 450watt smps.  All working.  No warranty as purchased in 2008. Reason to sell i upgraded my pc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2017)

thegodofwar said:


> I have asus p5g mx.  C2d processor @2.2ghz. 2 into 1 gb ram ddr2.  Generic 450watt smps.  All working.  No warranty as purchased in 2008. Reason to sell i upgraded my pc



You'll be lucky to get 5-7k for it. All of the stuff is EOL.


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am going for higher studies so I am selling my gaming PC. All of these are 3 years old (purchased in January 2014). 

Can you please suggest how much should the following components fetch:

Motherboard - Asus Z87 Pro
CPU - Intel i5 4670k
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212X
Monitor - Dell S2240L
GPU - Asus R9 280X 3GB DDR5
UPS - APC Pro BR1000GIN (1kW)
PSU - Seasonic M12ii - 750W
Keyboard - Logitech G510s
Cabinet - NZXT Phantom 410
RAM - Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB (x2)
Speakers - Logitech Z506 5.1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2017)

aniket.cain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going for higher studies so I am selling my gaming PC. All of these are 3 years old (purchased in January 2014).
> 
> ...



Motherboard - Asus Z87 Pro -8k
CPU - Intel i5 4670k -10k
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212X -2.5k
Monitor - Dell S2240L -6k
GPU - Asus R9 280X 3GB DDR5 -8k
UPS - APC Pro BR1000GIN (1kW) -3.5k
PSU - Seasonic M12ii - 750W -6.5k
Keyboard - Logitech G510s -3.5k
Cabinet - NZXT Phantom 410 -4k
RAM - Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB (x2) -2k
Speakers - Logitech Z506 5.1 -5k
TOTAL -51K

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Motherboard - Asus Z87 Pro -8k
> CPU - Intel i5 4670k -10k
> CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212X -2.5k
> Monitor - Dell S2240L -6k
> ...




Thanks! Those speakers won't sell for 5k though. New one is available for that price.


----------



## thegodofwar (Mar 22, 2017)

aniket.cain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going for higher studies so I am selling my gaming PC. All of these are 3 years old (purchased in January 2014).
> 
> ...



Bro had u made this reply few months ago i would have bought cooler n psu from u


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 28, 2017)

I recently upgraded, so I have the following for sale, kindly suggest how much I could get for them:

CPU: AMD FX 8350 - 4 years old.
MoBo: Asus M5A97 - 4 years old.
RAM: 4 X Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 4GB. 2 are 4 years old and 2 are about 6 months old.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 29, 2017)

^Cpu:8k
Mobo:4-5k
Ram:1700(each)

- - - Updated - - -

how much can i expect for a corsair vx 450 psu that's in good working condition and is about 4 years old?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 7, 2017)

How much will I be able to sell a 3 years old Corsair 400R case in excellent condition with 4 fans for?

Thank you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2017)

sukesh1090 said:


> How much will I be able to sell a 3 years old Corsair 400R case in excellent condition with 4 fans for?
> 
> Thank you.


2.5k including shipping.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm currently planning to sell my Asus GTX Titan Black. It's still under warranty period with a warranty of 1 yr remaining. Any idea how much it will fetch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterkd (Apr 10, 2017)

How much would it be for 2TB WD Green Recertified received from RMA with 5 months warranty left?


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi friends,

Can anyone tell for how much can I sell my Panasonic 42" Plasma TV (Model X20D).

Regards


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm in a bit of a dilemma here and was wondering if anyone could help me decide what would be the right thing to do-I have an old corsair vx 450 psu that was purchased over 5 years ago but works well even to this day.But I recently upgraded to a newer psu and since then its been lying unused.

I don't know what to do with it now-should I sell it or keep it aside for possibly reusing it in later pc builds?As the power supply is already 5 years old,will there be any point in retaining it any longer?How much longer can it be expected to last?A friend of mine is willing to pay Rs 800 for it-should I go ahead and sell it to him?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> I'm in a bit of a dilemma here and was wondering if anyone could help me decide what would be the right thing to do-I have an old corsair  VX450PSUu that was purchased over 5 years ago but works well even to this day.But I recently upgraded to a newer psu and since then its been lying unused.
> 
> I don't know what to do with it now should I sell it or keep it aside for possibly reusing it in later pc builds?As the power supply is already 5 years old, will there be any point in retaining it any longer?How much longer can it be expected to last?A friend of mine is willing to pay Rs 800 for it should I go ahead and sell it to him?


It's better to keep it for your lesser PC Builds than selling it for meager amount. In its hay days its one of the best PSUs around right.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 13, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> I'm in a bit of a dilemma here and was wondering if anyone could help me decide what would be the right thing to do-I have an old corsair vx 450 psu that was purchased over 5 years ago but works well even to this day.But I recently upgraded to a newer psu and since then its been lying unused.
> 
> I don't know what to do with it now-should I sell it or keep it aside for possibly reusing it in later pc builds?As the power supply is already 5 years old,will there be any point in retaining it any longer?How much longer can it be expected to last?A friend of mine is willing to pay Rs 800 for it-should I go ahead and sell it to him?



VX450 is a very very  solid PSU .. All caps are fully japanese , they can last a decade .. if you haven't stressed 
it too much and are not looking to use in a power hungry rig.. This can easily last you 3-4 years more ...

Check this thread 

PSU to replace my Corsair VX450W ... | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Communit

3 members have  9-10 year old VX450 working good... don't sell it ,  it might even last you more than your Vs450... and if you do sell it , that PSU would sell for a lot more


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 13, 2017)

gta5 said:


> VX450 is a very very  solid PSU .. All caps are fully japanese , they can last a decade .. if you haven't stressed
> it too much and are not looking to use in a power hungry rig.. This can easily last you 3-4 years more ...
> 
> Check this thread
> ...


@Bssunil & gta_5 ok thanks for lending me your valuable suggestions,i really do appreciate it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2017)

How much for 2 years old Cooler Master Devastator Gaming bundle?


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 14, 2017)

How much can I expect for 3 years old Intel core i5 3570k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2017)

sukesh1090 said:


> How much can I expect for 3 years old Intel core i5 3570k?


8k or 9k at least.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> 8k or 9k at least.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply sir.


----------



## somebodysme (Jun 17, 2017)

How much can get get for the stuff below,
Intel i7 2600k
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1600MHz,
TP-Link TL-WN823N 300Mbps Mini Wireless N USB Adapter
CORSAIR H80 (CWCH80)


----------



## Garv1386 (Jun 29, 2017)

How much can get get for the stuff below,
*AOC LCD 19" F19s Monitor
Zotac Geforce GTX 660
*


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Jul 1, 2017)

How much can I get for the following ??

1. AMD Phenom II X4 920 2.8 Ghz
2. Zebronics N68
3. Corsair XMS2 (2 * 2GB) 800Mhz


----------



## anky (Jul 3, 2017)

How Much I can get for following...everything in my signature.Except redmi note 3 
Every component listed here will be completing 1 year in August. GPU has 4 years of warranty left since I availed extended warranty for it. Everything else has standard warranty.
reason for sale - moving out of India


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 5, 2017)

I recently upgraded to Ryzen so I have the old components for sale.

Motherboard - MSI 970A-G43 bought in Jun 2016. 2 x 8GB DDR3 1866MHz Kingston HyperX FURY bought in July 2016.

How  much can I expect for the Motherboard (costs 10k in SP Road, Bangalore now) and each of the RAM sticks?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2017)

Aim for at least 60% of current price for mobo & 75% of current price for that particular ram.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I recently upgraded to Ryzen so I have the old components for sale.
> 
> Motherboard - MSI 970A-G43 bought in Jun 2016. 2 x 8GB DDR3 1866MHz Kingston HyperX FURY bought in July 2016.
> 
> How much can I expect for the Motherboard (costs 10k in SP Road, Bangalore now) and each of the RAM sticks?



MSI 970A-G43 @ 4.5k
Kingston HyperX FURY 2 x 8GB DDR3 1866MHz @ 5k


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> MSI 970A-G43 @ 4.5k
> Kingston HyperX FURY 2 x 8GB DDR3 1866MHz @ 5k



So basically 2.5k for each stick? But the current market price of that particular RAM is 4.9k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 5, 2017)

@bssunilreddy - Waiting for your reply.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> So basically 2.5k for each stick? But the current market price of that particular RAM is 4.9k.


Or maybe 7k because since DDR4 has come out, demand for DDR3 has decreased.
If you can get more than 7k for 16GB DDR3 ram then it's good na.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ok. I'll quote 6k. Hopefully that's a good deal.


----------



## anky (Jul 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Or maybe 7k because since DDR4 has come out, demand for DDR3 has decreased.
> If you can get more than 7k for 16GB DDR3 ram then it's good na.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


hi Sunil,

I am planning to sell all of my pc components, can u pls give an estimate. you know everything already


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

anky said:


> hi Sunil,
> 
> I am planning to sell all of my pc components, can u pls give an estimate. you know everything already


Why are you selling buddy?
You can sell the entire setup for 60K total.
I mean you put the entire setup for sale in OLX.
Put individual parts for sale in Digit, Techenclave & Erodov forums. You can sell all parts but some will get sold faster than others. One way or the other everything will get sold. Don't worry. OK.


----------



## anky (Jul 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why are you selling buddy?
> You can sell the entire setup for 60K total.
> I mean you put the entire setup for sale in OLX.
> Put individual parts for sale in Digit, Techenclave & Erodov forums. You can sell all parts but some will get sold faster than others. One way or the other everything will get sold. Don't worry. OK.


I will be moving out of India within a month for a new project in my organization. It is going to be a long term stay over there, that's why I am selling this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

anky said:


> I will be moving out of India within a month for a new project in my organization. It is going to be a long term stay over there, that's why I am selling this.


Why not keep it until you return? Again if you come back then you will need to buy another desktop right! But it's your choice finally.


----------



## anky (Jul 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why not keep it until you return? Again if you come back then you will need to buy another desktop right! But it's your choice finally.


its for long term as I said. atleast 3 yrs, until then it will be outdated


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

anky said:


> its for long term as I said. atleast 3 yrs, until then it will be outdated


Good then it's better to sell it now as it will fetch good money.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Or maybe 7k because since DDR4 has come out, demand for DDR3 has decreased.
> If you can get more than 7k for 16GB DDR3 ram then it's good na.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk





whitestar_999 said:


> Aim for at least 60% of current price for mobo & 75% of current price for that particular ram.



Thanks guys! I sold the 2 RAM modules for 7k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2017)

That's good price.Which country you are going btw,US?


----------



## anky (Jul 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's good price.Which country you are going btw,US?


m going to Scotland, and will be buying a decent gaming laptop from the money I get from selling the PC.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

anky said:


> m going to Scotland, and will be buying a decent gaming laptop from the money I get from selling the PC.


Congrats on your venture and get something from xoticpc.com

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2017)

anky said:


> m going to Scotland, and will be buying a decent gaming laptop from the money I get from selling the PC.


Enjoy!btw completely offtopic but have you seen Mel Gibson's Braveheart movie(it is related to scotland history).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Enjoy!btw completely offtopic but have you seen Mel Gibson's Braveheart movie(it is related to scotland history).


Braveheart - Wikipedia


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Braveheart - Wikipedia


I have already seen it,& wiki link is a big spoiler to those who have yet to see it.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 6, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I recently upgraded to Ryzen so I have the old components for sale.
> 
> Motherboard - MSI 970A-G43 bought in Jun 2016. 2 x 8GB DDR3 1866MHz Kingston HyperX FURY bought in July 2016.
> 
> How  much can I expect for the Motherboard (costs 10k in SP Road, Bangalore now) and each of the RAM sticks?



Are you still selling the mobo? Is it a gaming mobo?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah only the board is left. I just couriered the RAM modules. The model number is exactly what I have mentioned.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 15, 2017)

How much will i get for Note 5 in good condition(sm-n920c)?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

How much for Intel it 6600K & Asus Z170 Pro Gaming bought in June,2016?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 20, 2017)

You selling it? Why?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> You selling it? Why?


Because want to upgrade to R5 1400... as it has 4C/8T


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Because want to upgrade to R5 1400... as it has 4C/8T


Keep it. Wait for ryzen gen 2. You aren't doing anything besides gaming on that 6600k, right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Keep it. Wait for ryzen gen 2. You aren't doing anything besides gaming on that 6600k, right?


Yes, just Gaming only.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, just Gaming only.



In that case upgrade the graphics card instead of the CPU.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> In that case upgrade the graphics card instead of the CPU.


What GPU should I upgrade to? I mean I have a budget of only 12k for the GPU that is why!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> What GPU should I upgrade to? I mean I have a budget of only 12k for the GPU that is why!


Sell your current GPU and try to get a GTX 1060 6GB or RX 570 4 GB. What resolution & settings are you aiming for?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sell your current GPU and try to get a GTX 1060 6GB or RX 570 4 GB. What resolution & settings are you aiming for?


1080p @ medium to high settings.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> 1080p @ medium to high settings.


CPU "upgrade" won't be significant then. 6600k is probably sufficient for even a GTX 1080. As suggested, sell your GTX 950 (for 7-8k if you're lucky).


----------



## gta5 (Jul 21, 2017)

there is 1 factor to consider... if you sell later when 8th gen intel CPU launches .. your i5 and mobo may take a  hit in price.. if i5 is going to be a 6 core or atleast 4c/8t ... your i5 will be reduced to an overclockable i3 ..
 just like how i3 got reduced to pentium , excluding current inflation , i doubt anybody would be paying more than 4.5-5k  for even a 8-9 month old i3 6100 , when you have G4560 at 4.6k ..

.. and there are very less chances that z170 board will support 8th gen .. on the  other hand moving to Ryzen 1400 is just a bad idea .. move to atleast Ryzen 1600 otherwise don't , forget about future and ride along as long as that processor doesn't start becoming significant bottleneck..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> CPU "upgrade" won't be significant then. 6600k is probably sufficient for even a GTX 1080. As suggested, sell your GTX 950 (for 7-8k if you're lucky).


Yes, it's better to keep the i5 6600k but sell off the GTX950.



gta5 said:


> there is 1 factor to consider... if you sell later when 8th gen intel CPU launches .. your i5 and mobo may take a  hit in price.. if i5 is going to be a 6 core or atleast 4c/8t ... your i5 will be reduced to an overclockable i3 ..
> just like how i3 got reduced to pentium , excluding current inflation , i doubt anybody would be paying more than 4.5-5k  for even a 8-9 month old i3 6100 , when you have G4560 at 4.6k ..
> 
> .. and there are very less chances that z170 board will support 8th gen .. on the  other hand moving to Ryzen 1400 is just a bad idea .. move to atleast Ryzen 1600 otherwise don't , forget about future and ride along as long as that processor doesn't start becoming significant bottleneck..


I will keep this Processor until Ryzen Gen 2 arrives and will try to buy GTX1060 6GB or GTX1050Ti 4GB.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2017)

How much for Zotac GTX950 2GB OC with 3.8years of warranty?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2017)

I suggest checking olx prices of same/similar cards in your city & then decide accordingly(like whether they are selling with original bill/warranty etc for which you can charge a premium). Usually people prefer to buy graphics card.mobo,hdd etc within city as there is always risk of damage/other factors in courier to another city/state.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 21, 2017)

test reply


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the fix


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2017)

How much for Viewsonic va1716w 17" monitor, which was bought around 2010?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2017)

Flash said:


> How much for Viewsonic va1716w 17" monitor, which was bought around 2010?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


3k

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 26, 2017)

I think 3k max. Is the resolution 1600x900?


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> 3k
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk





ssb1551 said:


> I think 3k max. Is the resolution 1600x900?


Thanks.
Optimum Resolution is 1440 x 900@60Hz


----------



## tazzi (Jul 26, 2017)

How much for MSI Z170A PC MATE motherboard. Brand new. 3 years warranty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2017)

tazzi said:


> How much for MSI Z170A PC MATE motherboard. Brand new. 3 years warranty.


5k max.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 26, 2017)

^^Why 5k? The board costs around 11k. Can he not ask for 7 or 8k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

How much for Corsair SPEC-01 Cabinet, which was bought in January 2016?
Still under warranty till 2018. (Will be giving the stock 120mm Corsair fan + 2x 120mm Cooler Master Sickleflow fans also)


----------



## cooldude94 (Aug 13, 2017)

How much can I sell this 3 year old PC for?
Processor - Intel i5-4460
Motherboard- Gigabyte B85M-d3h
RAM- Kingston hyperx fury 4gb
HDD- wd blue 1tb
GPU-saphire r9 280x 3gb vaporx ddr5 
Power supply- Seasonic S12II 620 
DVD writer - lg dvd rw 
Monitor- AOC i2269Vwm 22''
Cabinet- cm 690 III
Keyboard- logitech mk200 
UPS- apc backup-ups BR1100CI-IN 1100va

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 13, 2017)

cooldude94 said:


> How much can I sell this 3-year-old PC for?
> Processor - Intel i5-4460
> Motherboard- Gigabyte B85M-d3h
> RAM- Kingston hyper X fury 4gb
> ...


Most probably 40K


----------



## cooldude94 (Aug 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Most probably 40K


Ok thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2017)

Why do you want to sale seasonic S12II 620,it can easily last for another 3-4 years?


----------



## cooldude94 (Aug 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why do you want to sale seasonic S12II 620,it can easily last for another 3-4 years?


I want to sell the whole PC I have not used it much and am moving to Hyderabad in a month.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 13, 2017)

How much for 3 years old Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers working flawlessly & 3 years old Asus 24x DVD/RW?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much for 3 years old Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers working flawlessly & 3 years old Asus 24x DVD/RW?



No idea about speakers. 
~300-400 for the DVD drive.


----------



## Abishek Ram Chandilya (Sep 1, 2017)

I have an pretty old 9500GT 512MB which was bought on Oct-2009. It's still working fine. How much i can expect if i sell it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2017)

Abishek Ram Chandilya said:


> I have an pretty old 9500GT 512MB which was bought on Oct-2009. It's still working fine. How much i can expect if i sell it?


500 if you are lucky.


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2017)

Abishek Ram Chandilya said:


> I have an pretty old 9500GT 512MB which was bought on Oct-2009. It's still working fine. How much i can expect if i sell it?


Most GPUs die after 5-6 years. Kudos to your GPU for stick kicking on. 
Don't sell. Keep it as a memoir.


----------



## Abishek Ram Chandilya (Sep 1, 2017)

Yup thinking of the same. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2017)

Gainward GTX Dual nVidia GTX1060 6GB, almost 8-9 months old in mint condition. 

Audio Technica ATH-M50x, almost 1.6yrs old with all box and accessories. The coating on earpads are a little worn out. 

Cooler Master Seidon 120M liquid Cooler, 8-9 months old. 

How much should I expect for these? 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Gainward GTX Dual nVidia GTX1060 6GB, almost 8-9 months old in mint condition.
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-M50x, almost 1.6yrs old with all box and accessories. The coating on earpads are a little worn out.
> 
> ...



~20k for the GPU since the prices have gone haywire now.


----------



## moltenskull (Sep 1, 2017)

How much can I expect for the following?

1) Logitech Driving Force GT,bought in 2014 October.

2) Thrustmaster Ferrari GT Experience 2-in-1,probably 5-7 years old.

3) ASRock 970 Extreme4 Motherboard ,bought in 2013.

All the above were in fully working condition when detached from my PC. Currently using an MSI Motherboard and a G29+TH8A.

Also,I have a Sapphire R9 280X Tri X OC edition,which is idling at 50 degrees and maxes out at 78,with fans on auto. It is not in warranty. [If] I sell it,how much can I expect?


----------



## niz04 (Sep 1, 2017)

How much  for asus b85 pro gamer bought in 2015 aug

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## monkey (Sep 7, 2017)

Looking to sell my LG G5 mobile. 11 months old in perfect condition. How much should I expect?


----------



## gurujee (Sep 8, 2017)

I want to jump to Apple.

How much should I expect for a 2 year old dell laptop
configuration-
Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook 4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/  2 GB Graph/ Windows 10 Pro (licensed)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2017)

gurujee said:


> I want to jump to Apple.
> 
> How much should I expect for a 2 year old dell laptop
> configuration-
> Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook 4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/  2 GB Graph/ Windows 10 Pro (licensed)


Not more than 15k.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 10, 2017)

How much for WD 1tb black?


----------



## ezio16 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi,

This is the specification of the HTPC I'm going to get.
It was bought in 2016 Feb or March.

Samsung S23B370 Monitor 23" FHD
Inside *HTPC:*
Intel Core - i7 6700
Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI-CF Rev 1.0
HyperX DDR4 RAM 8 GB 2133 MHZ

How much is it worth to pay for this ?
Please help me give an estimate.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the specification of the HTPC I'm going to get.
> It was bought in 2016 Feb or March.
> ...


What would be the purpose of this HTPC?


----------



## ezio16 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'll buy a new Case+PSU and shift the components from there to new case, then add a GPU and gonna use it for gaming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> I'll buy a new Case+PSU and shift the components from there to new case, then add a GPU and gonna use it for gaming.


Pairing a non-k CPU with Z170 mobo is not a good decision.
How much is the owner asking for it?


----------



## ezio16 (Sep 11, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pairing a non-k CPU with Z170 mobo is not a good decision.
> How much is the owner asking for it?



Around 30 K. And I feel like the base speed would be enough for me to game. Is it okay for this price ?


----------



## niz04 (Sep 12, 2017)

How much i can get for asus b85 pro gamer and intel 4690 bought in 2015 aug?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 18, 2017)

is an intel core i5 4400+gigabyte h85 d3ha motherboard worth buying for Rs 10000?They are around 2.5-3 years old but appear to be in decent condition.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2017)

I would never advice anyone to buy a 3 year old mobo,processor is also quite old.I suggest waiting & saving few thousands more to get a new combo(7th gen intel or Ryzen).


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 18, 2017)

^Point noted.But a 7th gen intel cpu or a newer amd ryzen chip itself costs 14k or more whereas this i5 4400+mobo combo is being sold for Rs 10000.Are you suggesting to avoid buying a 3 years old mobo as its out of warranty and is susceptible to the risk of failing at any time?


I also came across another offer where someone was selling an amd fx 6300+gigabyte ga 970 Ds3+ram for roughly the same price (~9-10k).Is the gigabyte ga 970 ds3 a reliable board?Many users on sites like newegg and amazon have reported that this board started to malfunction after a few months of usage.Does anyone on TDF have any experience with this particular mobo?


----------



## gta5 (Sep 18, 2017)

buying old CPU is usually fine , buying old motherboard is risky .. if you are strict on budget , it would be better to buy Pentium G4560 + new mobo .. G4560 is also a good cheap CPU equivalent to Core i5 2300 and should be a good upgrade over your existing CPU , unless even this CPU is not sufficient for your workload/futureproofing ..
then wait a few months for Core i3 8100 to launch .. i3 8100 should be faster than i5 4400 going by leaked specs( 4c/4t 3.6 ghz )  which would cost you around 14-14.5k total with mobo.. or go for Ryzen 3 if you can't wait..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2017)

As @gta5 said above,it is risky to buy an old mobo.As for processor,unless you have a specific requirement to use 4 cores it is better to wait a few weeks/months or go with G4560.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 19, 2017)

Will the newer i3s come with 4 cores unlike their older counterparts that had just 2 cores?If yes,then its definitely an improvement and a step in the right direction.But i hope these newer cpus wont cost significantly higher just because they feature 2 additional cores.


----------



## gta5 (Sep 19, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Will the newer i3s come with 4 cores unlike their older counterparts that had just 2 cores?If yes,then its definitely an improvement and a step in the right direction.But i hope these newer cpus wont cost significantly higher just because they feature 2 additional cores.



yup .. they should only be marginally expensive than last year launch prices .. so i3 8100 shouldn't cost more than 10k -max 10.5k ( assuming dollar rate stays same )  .. intel is in pressure this time from AMD...

i3 -  4 cores / 4 threads
i5 - 6 cores / 6 threads
i7 - 6 cores /12 threads

Coffee Lake's leaked pricing proves Intel are serious about toppling AMD's Ryzen

2nd hand prices of current and old i5 and i7 will take a significant hit..


----------



## yabbadaaba (Sep 28, 2017)

How much can I expect for the following -

i5 2400 
4GB DDR3@665mhz
intel DH67CL
msi radeon 7850
500gb WD 
asus drw-24B5ST
corsair GS600
nzxt 210 elite

Everything is in perfect working condition and around 3 years old.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2017)

I wouldn't pay more than 10-12k for above as latest intel pentium G4560 is almost 80% as fast as i5 2400 & after 3 years,reliability of mobo,hdd & gfx card is not good.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 2, 2017)

what would be the ideal price for an i3 6100+gigabyte 150M d3h combo?the mobo happens to be 1 yr old and the cpu is roughly 2 months old.Is an i3 6100 significantly faster than a pentium G4560?


----------



## gta5 (Nov 2, 2017)

nope i3 6100 is only 5-7% faster than g4560 .. igpu is much better though on 6100.  plus AVX2 instructions but not much used by most people

but g4560 has vp9 (youtube ) hardware decoding and also supports 2400mhz ram while 6100 might be limited to 2133 mhz natively

thing is g4560 is out of stock everywhere and no word on pricing yet as intel has recently rebranded these processors as "gold" processors.. new stock is expected by next week..

i personally think  5 % less than or equal price at whatever price new g4560 is available would  be a fair price to pay..


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 2, 2017)

gta5 said:


> nope i3 6100 is only 5-7% faster than g4560 .. igpu is much better though on 6100.  plus AVX2 instructions but not much used by most people
> 
> but g4560 has vp9 (youtube ) hardware decoding and also supports 2400mhz ram while 6100 might be limited to 2133 mhz natively
> 
> ...



yes the person selling the aforesaid config(cpu+mobo only) wants 10k for it-is that a fair price?Or would it be better if he lowered it to around 8k?

And whats the difference between a normal g4560 and its gold counterpart?Does the latter have any extra features and costs more than the regular chip?

Which cpu is better suited for gaming-An amd fx 8350 or i3 6100?


----------



## gta5 (Nov 3, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> yes the person selling the aforesaid config(cpu+mobo only) wants 10k for it-is that a fair price?Or would it be better if he lowered it to around 8k?
> 
> And whats the difference between a normal g4560 and its gold counterpart?Does the latter have any extra features and costs more than the regular chip?
> 
> Which cpu is better suited for gaming-An amd fx 8350 or i3 6100?



same product just rebranded name/boxes.. new pricing is not confirmed whether intel has decided to increase its price officially or not..

mobo is actually b150 board so it has a general higher resale value.. but to you those extra features like may not be useful .. so you might get a good quality brand new h110 mobo for the approx price of used b150 mobo if you are trying to save..rather than going with 1 year old mobo..

assuming g4560 price remains same as before like Rs 5300-5500 when new stocks hit market..

asus h110 cs/ gigabyte ds2 + g4560 would cost you Rs 9500.. the only inconvenience being getting  a pre updated BIOS on mobo  for g4560..

as you will be gaming with a discreet gpu so a faster igpu of 6100 or hdmi port on mobo will not be useful for you..

but if g4560 is unavailable to buy or is priced at 7k+ because of shortages then that deal would look good.. so its totally dependednt on g4560 availability and price..

go with g4560/6100,  avoid fx 8350.. only in few heavily multithreaded games fx 8350 may be better






rough comparison


----------



## Sparky19 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey guys. Need some help. My Xiaomi Redmi 3s 16gb is 15 months old. Whats the best price range i can sell it for ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2017)

May be 2.5 to 3k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2017)

How much can Steelseries SIMS 4 USB headset be sold for?
It's sealed packed.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much can Steelseries SIMS 4 USB headset be sold for?
> It's sealed packed.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It often comes in Amazon deal for 499/-.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2017)

Do you mean this? *www.amazon.in/SteelSeries-SIMs-51161-Gaming-Headset/dp/B00LIW8I2Q
Cause it's currently Rs 399 now, lowest price in history of 790 days.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 3, 2017)

How much for following components considering warranty not available.

1, Core i5 2500k 
2. Core i5 4690k
3. Asus P8P67 mobo
4. Asus Z97-A
5. 2x4 gb DDR3 Corsair XMS3 and 2x8gb DDR3 Gskill 
6. Monitor Benq GL2450
7. TVS Keyboard
8. Seasonic SII620W
9. Cooler master Elite 430 case
10. Corsair H75


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2017)

ashis_lakra said:


> How much for following components considering warranty not available.
> 
> 1, Core i5 2500k
> 2. Core i5 4690k
> ...



1, Core i5 2500k -7k
2. Core i5 4690k -8k
3. Asus P8P67 mobo -5k
4. Asus Z97-A -6k
5. 2x4 gb DDR3 Corsair XMS3 and 2x8gb DDR3 Gskill -6k
6. Monitor Benq GL2450 -4k
7. TVS Keyboard -2k
8. Seasonic SII620W -4k
9. Cooler master Elite 430 case -1k
10. Corsair H75 -4k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> 1, Core i5 2500k -7k
> 2. Core i5 4690k -8k
> 3. Asus P8P67 mobo -5k
> 
> 5. 2x4 gb DDR3 Corsair XMS3 and 2x8gb DDR3 Gskill -6k


What logic is this?Why would anybody want to buy a 3 years old 2500k for 7k or 4690k for 8k when latest 8th gen i3 is quad core with almost similar or better performance?If someone can not wait for H370/B370 mobos to arrive in 2-3 months then he should get AMD Ryzen based system with these prices.

Similarly there is no logic in buying a 3 years old out of warranty mobo for 5k.If you say that it is for overclocking then one should not overclock a processor on a more than 3 years old mobo anyway.For this price one can simply get a non-overclocking brand new mobo.

And what's with the ram price for both 2*4gb & 2*8gb as 6k.Cheapest 4gb ddr3 ram is costing around 2.3k & unlike mobo or processor,ram carries much longer warranty not to mention that unlike mobo its condition does not deteriorate over time.One should be easily able to sell these rams at at least ~50-60% of their current market price.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 4, 2017)

If someone is interested @ i5 2500k + p8p67 + 8gb ram -> Rs 11k  PM me. I'll make thread.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 4, 2017)

Cooler master HAF 912 Combat Case (out of warranty) with all cable/port functional.
comes with  200mm Bitfenix RED LED FAN FRONT and 120mm CM REAR FAN

For how much can i sell it locally ?? (Bangalore)


----------



## Ratul Upadhyay (Dec 5, 2017)

How much can I sell my Lenovo Y50-70 (i7-4710HQ, 960M 4GB, 16GB DDR3) for locally/online/forums? 

Bought in Nov'15, still has 1 year warranty with accidental protection.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 5, 2017)

Ratul Upadhyay said:


> How much can I sell my Lenovo Y50-70 (i7-4710HQ, 960M 4GB, 16GB DDR3) for locally/online/forums?
> 
> Bought in Nov'15, still has 1 year warranty with accidental protection.



Probably 35k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurujee (Dec 7, 2017)

How much for 1 Year Old Iphone SE 16gb - with a small scratch and dent in the front


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2017)

gurujee said:


> How much for 1 Year Old Iphone SE 16gb - with a small scratch and dent in the front


5-6k


----------



## sandynator (Dec 9, 2017)

How much should I expect for following Desktop PC Configuration?
Procured in Feb 2015 so warranty applicable for Mobo /CPU,Power supply & may be for HDD.

Intel Core i3 4150
Gigabyte H81M-S2PH
Seagate 1 TB HDD
Dell 2240L IPS FHD monitor
Kingston HyperX fury 4GB DDR3 ram
Antec VP450P  power supply
Basic Circle cabinet CC546
LG DVD Writer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2017)

How much for 2 years old Intel Core i5 6600K + Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Mobo + Cooler Master Hyper 212X Cooler ?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2017)

Core i5 4440 and MSI PC Mate H97. Both 2+1/2yrs old.
How much for the combo?

I am thinking of either selling i5-4440 and replace with a used i7-4790k or else sell the whole combo and buy Zen 1600.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## niz04 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Core i5 4440 and MSI PC Mate H97. Both 2+1/2yrs old.
> How much for the combo?
> 
> I am thinking of either selling i5-4440 and replace with a used i7-4790k or else sell the whole combo and buy Zen 1600.
> ...


I need the processor 

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2017)

niz04 said:


> I need the processor
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


How much? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Core i5 4440 and MSI PC Mate H97. Both 2+1/2yrs old.
> How much for the combo?
> 
> I am thinking of either selling i5-4440 and replace with a used i7-4790k or else sell the whole combo and buy Zen 1600.
> ...


12k for both


----------



## niz04 (Dec 31, 2017)

I just need the processor and psu

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2017)

niz04 said:


> I just need the processor and psu
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


PM me with your preferred price for i5-4440. I'm in Delhi.
I don't have a PSU for sale though. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2017)

niz04 said:


> I just need the processor and psu
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


PM me with your preferred price for i5-4440. I'm in Delhi.
I don't have a PSU for sale though. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## niz04 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> PM me with your preferred price for i5-4440. I'm in Delhi.
> I don't have a PSU for sale though.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Pm'ed you

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Core i5 4440 and MSI PC Mate H97. Both 2+1/2yrs old.
> How much for the combo?
> 
> I am thinking of either selling i5-4440 and replace with a used i7-4790k or else sell the whole combo and buy Zen 1600.



don't get Ryzen 1600 now if you don't need urgently , wait till march for 2nd gen Ryzen or cheap 8th gen boards ... but selling your current combo is beneficial now


----------



## niz04 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> PM me with your preferred price for i5-4440. I'm in Delhi.
> I don't have a PSU for sale though.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


pm'ed you.


----------



## niz04 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hrishi said:


> PM me with your preferred price for i5-4440. I'm in Delhi.
> I don't have a PSU for sale though.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


pm'ed you


----------



## Poomker (Jan 2, 2018)

gfa5 said:


> don't get Ryzen 1600 now if you don't need urgently , wait till march for 2nd gen Ryzen or cheap 8th gen boards ... but selling your current combo is beneficial now


The price is so high


----------



## niz04 (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone selling haswell processor.. Pm me

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Jan 2, 2018)

Poomker said:


> The price is so high


which product are you talking about ??


----------



## niz04 (Jan 3, 2018)

How much i can get from
Biostar hifi b85n3d bought on 3sept 2017
Intel 4690 bought on 10 august 2015
Crucial ballistix 2x2 ddr3 bought on sep 2013
Kingston ddr3 8gb somewhere in between 2015 and 2016

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 17, 2018)

what would be the ideal price for an used 750ti(~2 yrs old) with extended warranty remaining for around 2-3 more years?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2018)

If you are talking about zotac 750Ti & you are planning on gaming with it for extended duration then don't spend on it.Better save more money & get at least 1050Ti for 1080p gaming.

If you are talking about selling then don't expect more than 3-4k as 1050 is much better(though current prices are increased for all nvidia cards).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2018)

How much for 1month old MSI GL62M 7REX i5+GTX1050 Ti Gaming Laptop?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much for 1month old MSI GL62M 7REX i5+GTX1050 Ti Gaming Laptop?


Considering it has no warranty in India, 25-30k would be okay.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Considering it has no warranty in India, 25-30k would be okay.


I bought it for 60K buddy.And it is in great shape.
Will you sell your brand new laptop for 25k.
Dont just post for the sake of posting.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> I bought it for 60K buddy.And it is in great shape.
> Will you sell your brand new laptop for 25k.
> Dont just post for the sake of posting.


I know it is new, I just don't think anybody who wants a 1050Ti laptop would throw away the warranty for mere 10k (even if you sell it for 40-50k). Helios 300 goes for 50-60k in sales with warranty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I know it is new, I just don't think anybody who wants a 1050Ti laptop would throw away the warranty for mere 10k (even if you sell it for 40-50k). Helios 300 goes for 50-60k in sales with warranty.


What is Helios price now? Check once.
The sale is over by 2 days ago and you still say you can get for 60k buddy.

Check here once:Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) G3-572 Gaming Laptop
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-predator-h...7?pid=COMEWGGD7PPP4UZF&cmpid=product.share.pp

Helios is now 1lakh.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2018)

Instead of spending over 1Lacs in India for 1050, it is wiser to spend that much by buying online from USA and get good config of 1070.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> I bought it for 60K buddy.And it is in great shape.
> Will you sell your brand new laptop for 25k.
> Dont just post for the sake of posting.


Is there even any point in asking this question here,you would get far better idea on quikr/olx for your city as nobody is going to spend 40-50k on a 1 month old laptop with no warranty before checking in person?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is there even any point in asking this question here,you would get far better idea on quikr/olx for your city as nobody is going to spend 40-50k on a 1 month old laptop with no warranty before checking in person?


There are several Digit forum members from Hyderabad who can come in person to check and buy.

GTX1050 2GB laptops of MSI are selling for 65k where as
GTX1050 Ti 4GB laptops of MSI are selling for 85k in flipkart or amazon.

There would be somebody who wants to save 30k right because 30k is not a small amount right.

Normally Laptops work for many years even after the expiry of warranty.

Any laptop manufacturer gives only 1 year warranty.

What is this compared with 30k savings over my laptop or any laptop.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2018)

You will have more enquiries on olx/quikr compared to forum here as not all members from Hyderabad may check this thread or bazaar thread regularly.

There is always a risk in spending 40-50k on a laptop with no warranty no matter how good the condition is & that is why checking laptop in person is essential which can only be done by local buyers from same city.You may get someone who can offer 40k+ for your laptop but it is not guaranteed.In fact they may even ask why are you selling this laptop just after 1 month if it is such a good deal & your reply may affect their buying decision & offer price too.Why are you selling it anyway?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> You will have more enquiries on olx/quikr compared to forum here as not all members from Hyderabad may check this thread or bazaar thread regularly.
> 
> There is always a risk in spending 40-50k on a laptop with no warranty no matter how good the condition is & that is why checking laptop in person is essential which can only be done by local buyers from same city.You may get someone who can offer 40k+ for your laptop but it is not guaranteed.In fact they may even ask why are you selling this laptop just after 1 month if it is such a good deal & your reply may affect their buying decision & offer price too.Why are you selling it anyway?


I want to upgrade to GTX1060 Gaming Laptop.

By the way I bought this laptop for 55k.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2018)

And I am assuming you will get it from abroad just like your current laptop & with no warranty,right?In that case it depends on your luck & also you should have decide after more thought because in just 1 month of buying you are planning on upgrade which sounds like you bought this laptop on an impulse.If that's the case then don't repeat the same mistake & take your time.Maybe better nvidia card laptops will get launched in next few months(2xxx series) which may be much better than 1060 with similar price tag.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> And I am assuming you will get it from abroad just like your current laptop & with no warranty,right?In that case it depends on your luck & also you should have decide after more thought because in just 1 month of buying you are planning on upgrade which sounds like you bought this laptop on an impulse.If that's the case then don't repeat the same mistake & take your time.Maybe better nvidia card laptops will get launched in next few months(2xxx series) which may be much better than 1060 with similar price tag.


Maybe you are right to some extent.
Anyways thanks for the advice.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2018)

How much for 1month old MSI GL62M 7REX i5+GTX1050 Ti Gaming Laptop?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2018)

It depends from Buyer to buyer preference on buying a second hand laptop.
But majority of buyers will refrain from buying OOW laptops.

And Laptop generally have short life span as compared to desktops specially Gaming laptops due to high wear and tear.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 29, 2018)

If that laptop is working perfectly without any issues ,you should price it at a negotiable 60k itself ,anything less than 50k I feel is waste .. I mean I don't think you are going to get 10k+ the extra money you pay to get a 1060 based laptop ,worth improvement in graphics from the same ..
And don't listen to people talking laptop wear and tear blah , that's a thing consumer has take to account while buying and is not applicable to the price ,at least for your lap ( provided you haven't abused your laptop in that month !),
You never compare anything to A sale price when you are trying to sell something .. never !


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 29, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much for 1month old MSI GL62M 7REX i5+GTX1050 Ti Gaming Laptop?


Open OLX, set a starting price of 60k, mention every thing in detail, see what kind of buyers come up. Do not go below 45k. Dont forget to mention it is out of warranty/imported.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Open OLX, set a starting price of 60k, mention every thing in detail, see what kind of buyers come up. Do not go below 45k. Dont forget to mention it is out of warranty/imported.


Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Mar 2, 2018)

sandynator said:


> How much should I expect for following Desktop PC Configuration?
> Procured in Feb 2015 so warranty applicable for Mobo /CPU,Power supply & may be for HDD.
> 
> Intel Core i3 4150
> ...




Any help here please...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2018)

~3.5k for processor+mobo(it is end of line product)
~1-1.5k for hdd(depending on how much warranty is left &/or SMART value result)
~4k for monitor(depending on condition)
~2k for ram
~2-2.5k for psu(assuming it is less than 2 years old)
~500 for cabinet
~400-500 for dvd writer
Above prices are someone knowledgeable regarding assembling PC would offer,you may get a bit more from an avg person having similar config in need of replacement part.

I suggest checking prices on olx/quikr for your city to get an idea of how much people are expecting & how much people are willing to pay(e.g.if you see a listing for i3 4150 for 3k still unsold even after weeks old then you know nobody is going to buy an EOL processor without compatible working mobo & at this price).


----------



## gurujee (Mar 11, 2018)

how much for iPad mini 4 1 year old


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2018)

gurujee said:


> how much for iPad mini 4 1 year old



Which variant ?


----------



## gurujee (Mar 20, 2018)

topgear said:


> Which variant ?



iPad mini 4 - 64gb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2018)

gurujee said:


> iPad mini 4 - 64gb


Wifi or 4G or both version?


----------



## gurujee (Mar 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wifi or 4G or both version?


oops sorry... only WIFI 64 GB Ipad MINI 4


----------



## mitraark (Mar 21, 2018)

How much can I expect for this PC with the following config:

Intel i5 760 ( 1st Gen )
Mercury PIH55Z (Brand New Motherboard, 2 years warranty till March 2020)
2x4GB 1333MHZ Kingston HyperX Fury Blue
XFX Radeon HD 5770 1 GB DDR5
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
Corsair VS450
Zebronics Bijli

A bit of backstory: Had bought the PC in 2010 ( see Sig ). Gigabyte Motherboard has started giving problems, PC shuts down after a few hours use.
The machine is good enough for older games, plays GTA V fine on low/medium settings.
Was hoping to spend some money to get a new motherboard, could only find brands like Mercury and Zebronics. Then sell it off on Olx.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Futureized (Mar 21, 2018)

How much max I can get for this 2 *brand new cabinets* ? 
*Carbide Series Corsair 100R Silent Edition Mid Tower Case*
and
*Carbide Series Corsair Spec-03 Mid Tower Gaming Case
*
Already put selling price of 7000 for both here: (kinldy guide if its high/low/appropriate)
[For Sale] - Brand New Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent and Spec-03 (Mid Tower)

Receiving 3K for 100R silent edition on another website. 
Its listed high on amazon though.. (buyer claims its inflated).. 

Thanks. 
Since in urgent need of money, trying to sell here..
Person pickup possible from Goregaon West (from any buyer)


----------



## sainath (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi, I am getting 4 months used gtx 1060 6gb from one of my friends friend for Rs. 23k. Is it good deal?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2018)

Futureized said:


> How much max I can get for this 2 *brand new cabinets* ?
> *Carbide Series Corsair 100R Silent Edition Mid Tower Case*
> and
> *Carbide Series Corsair Spec-03 Mid Tower Gaming Case
> ...


100R is actually 4.5k priced cabinet and SPEC-03 is 3.5k priced cabinet.
I know because I bought and used both of them from local CTC Market, Secunderabad.


Sent from my Smartron SRT KT5524 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2018)

sainath said:


> Hi, I am getting 4 months used gtx 1060 6gb from one of my friends friend for Rs. 23k. Is it good deal?


Yes, if it is a mini version then 21k is the best price and OC version then 24k is the best price. Blindly go with it.

Sent from my Smartron SRT KT5524 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainath (Apr 9, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, if it is a mini version then 21k is the best price and OC version then 24k is the best price. Blindly go with it.
> 
> Sent from my Smartron SRT KT5524 using Tapatalk



It's OC one. But he has used that card for crypto mining. Shall I take that or wait for newer generation?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 10, 2018)

sainath said:


> It's OC one. But he has used that card for crypto mining. Shall I take that or wait for newer generation?


Take it with eyes closed. If you wait for the newer generation then those cards will be priced twice due to crypto mining craze. Any ways the newer generation GTX 20XX cards will be released in August. 
Q3 may be the next launch window for Nvidia Volta graphics cards


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2018)

sainath said:


> It's OC one. But he has used that card for crypto mining. Shall I take that or wait for newer generation?


Was the GPU powered on 24x7?


----------



## sainath (Apr 10, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Was the GPU powered on 24x7?


Yes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2018)

sainath said:


> It's OC one. But he has used that card for crypto mining. Shall I take that or wait for newer generation?


Looks like RBI norms has effected the mining craze in India


----------



## gta5 (Apr 10, 2018)

To me personally it Doesn't make sense to buy it at 23k , even a new GPU at this price for almost 2 year old GPU tech .. if you can't wait for new GPU launch go with used 1050ti GPU and sell it after 1 year when mining craze is over , (though prices are dropping slowly now also) .. performance increase isn't as big in this  budget class with new GPUs and you will not loose too much money .. buy at 11-12k and you should be able to sell it at 7-7.5k after a year .. and then invest 20-23k or so in new GPU , you loose 5k for 1 year use here because of mining but at least you will have a new GPU with roughly 1070 performance or better ( assuming Nvidia brings good performance improvement like past ) that will last you wayy longer in newer future games.. this is based on assumptions and past trends which may change.. so think and weigh pros and cons  carefully before buying


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 11, 2018)

sainath said:


> Yes.


Then don't trust it blindly. Run some benchmarks and games, monitor temperatures as well as power draw. If it is in line with most reviews and has sufficient warranty left, go for it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 24, 2018)

Everything is 3 Years Old and Working fine. Kindly provide price.
i5 4570
Gigabyte G1 Sniper B5 
CM Hyper 212 EVO 
RIPJAWS 4 GB 
HyperX Fury 8 GB 
NZXT Phantom 410


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 24, 2018)

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graphic) with expanded Ram (16GB) 3 years old ,with screen guard (no scratches )


----------



## billubakra (May 17, 2018)

A friend of mine is looking to sell his 5t bought in January last week. 8+128gb. Many cases+skins will be given to buyer. How much should he quote?


----------



## chetansha (May 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> A friend of mine is looking to sell his 5t bought in January last week. 8+128gb. Many cases+skins will be given to buyer. How much should he quote?


30% lower than purchase rate.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (May 17, 2018)

cheransha said:


> 30% lower than purchase rate.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Any reputable sites like olx for the same?


----------



## chetansha (May 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Any reputable sites like olx for the same?


Try other forums like Erodov or TE

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (May 17, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Try other forums like Erodov or TE
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


TE?


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> TE?


TechEnclave


----------



## umeshtangnu (May 19, 2018)

Any idea how much each of these could go for?

i5 3470- never overclocked
Gigbyte B75M-D3H motherboard
Kingston 4gb x 2 ddr3 1600 mhz and Kingston 8gb x 1 ddr3 1600 mhz

Gigabyte HD7750
LG 60cm IPS 24MP77



Xbox One 1 Tb with 2 controllers.
Bought in 2016.


----------



## Xamanus (Jun 2, 2018)

1 tb sandisk ssd?


----------



## chetansha (Jun 3, 2018)

Xamanus said:


> 1 tb sandisk ssd?


Always mention if new or used. How old it is, that will help arrive at a price.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xamanus (Jun 9, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Always mention if new or used. How old it is, that will help arrive at a price.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk



Brand new, Bought from Usa


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Xamanus said:


> Brand new, Bought from Usa



provide more information. model no,indian warranty valid or not. If there is Indian warranty applicable, then until when.
is it a sealed package?


----------



## moltenskull (Jun 11, 2018)

How much can I expect for Sapphire R9 280x Tri-X OC version and Corsair TX 850 V2? The GPU is around 4 years old and the PSU is 5 years old.Both are out of warranty.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2018)

moltenskull said:


> How much can I expect for Sapphire R9 280x Tri-X OC version and Corsair TX 850 V2? The GPU is around 4 years old and the PSU is 5 years old.Both are out of warranty.



I guess 8k-9k for GPU 4k-4.5k for PSU


----------



## justme101 (Jun 17, 2018)

What would this go for? Everything is working fine but I am planning to upgrade as my GPU passed away last month! 

Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66 GHz (CPU)
MSI G41M-P33 Combo (Mobo)
4GB DDR2 800 MHz (RAM)
NZXT Lexa S (Case)
CM Hyper TX3 Evo (CPU Cooler) (_Should i sell this? i am not sure if it is even compatible with new gen CPU's)_

I am not selling any other stuff as i will be using them (read this is "money problems"). I will be posting online as well as quoting to local people who might be looking for a work PC. I say this because people have been asking me about it.

Appreciate your response. Thank you.


----------



## Xamanus (Jun 18, 2018)

How much can i sell 1060 6b card 3-4 months after 11 series is out? bought in june 2018.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 18, 2018)

Xamanus said:


> How much can i sell 1060 6b card 3-4 months after 11 series is out? bought in june 2018.


15-18 I guess.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2018)

How much my friend can ask for a 2 year old Lenovo G50 laptop? Originally bought for Rs 28k. Now not in warranty.
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-80E502Q8IH-15-6-inch-i3-5005U-Integrated/dp/B015SK6RWQ

Specs:

5th Gen Intel Core™ i3-5005U 2.0Ghz Processor
4GB DDR3 RAM (1*4GB, L1600) (Extented to 8 GB)

1TB 5400rpm Serial ATA hard drive
15.6-inch screen, Integrated Graphics
DOS


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2018)

^^10-14k depending on negotiation skills.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^10-14k depending on negotiation skills.


Well, he's one of my IRL friend. I wouldn't negotiate, but can quote to him the range, and let him decide. I thought maybe I could use a laptop for low end works and portability, while keeping my PC for other intensive tasks.
Thanks for the price range.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Well, he's one of my IRL friend. I wouldn't negotiate, but can quote to him the range, and let him decide. I thought maybe I could use a laptop for low end works and portability, while keeping my PC for other intensive tasks.
> Thanks for the price range.


Ok!You should also add a ssd to it for much better overall experience.Kingston A400 120gb is available for 2200 on onlyssd.com. I would have recommended samsung 860evo 256gb but that cost 5.7k & this is not your main system.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2018)

How much different is A400 is to 860EVO, flatmate wants to buy cheap ssd but doesnt want to shell out 5.6k for 850 EVO


----------



## billubakra (Jul 16, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Well, he's one of my IRL friend. I wouldn't negotiate, but can quote to him the range, and let him decide. I thought maybe I could use a laptop for low end works and portability, while keeping my PC for other intensive tasks.
> Thanks for the price range.


I am sorry for the offtopic query but what is irl?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I am sorry for the offtopic query but what is irl?


If you seriously don't know that, you are way out of touch with internet lingo.
It's short for "In Real Life".

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2018)

In Real Life(aka not just online)



Nerevarine said:


> How much different is A400 is to 860EVO, flatmate wants to buy cheap ssd but doesnt want to shell out 5.6k for 850 EVO


860Evo is definitely better(you can consider it benchmark of budget ssd) but it depends on your flatmate's expectations & experience.e.g.for someone upgrading from core2duo even 7th gen celeron is very fast but someone upgrading from 5th gen i5 to 7th gen i5 may not feel that much difference. If this is your flatmate's 1st ssd & he has not experienced 850/860Evo performance then it should be ok.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 16, 2018)

Vyom said:


> If you seriously don't know that, you are way out of touch with internet lingo.
> It's short for "In Real Life".
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


I actually am.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2018)

The difference is pretty significant according to benchmarks. Ill try to convince him, if he's going for an SSD once, better buy the best available.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2018)

^^That is the best option.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jul 18, 2018)

How much can I sell AMD quad core 635 among with Gigabyte 785G Mobo?

Regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2018)

^^3-4k if lucky.


----------



## Xamanus (Jul 29, 2018)

got a nikon camera forgot the name. for 38k~ bought it in 2011 from croma. Hardly ever used it. How much can i get. ( Model number i forgot, but it was level higher then entry range )


----------



## Xamanus (Jul 29, 2018)

Also one plus 2. ~ Note few side dents on the the phone. can i get 10k?

Also how much can i get for 3t+ 15 months old ~ if i get 20kk i dont upgrading to newer models, if not im perfectly happy


----------



## nac (Jul 29, 2018)

Xamanus said:


> got a nikon camera forgot the name. for 38k~ bought it in 2011 from croma. Hardly ever used it. How much can i get. ( Model number i forgot, but it was level higher then entry range )


My rough guess would be 12k (D5x00 series). Check for the model, it's not something hard to find.
Check online what's the price they are quoting for your model. keh.com, jj mehta forum, photography club of india


----------



## billubakra (Jul 30, 2018)

Xamanus said:


> Also one plus 2. ~ Note few side dents on the the phone. can i get 10k?
> 
> Also how much can i get for 3t+ 15 months old ~ if i get 20kk i dont upgrading to newer models, if not im perfectly happy


Op2- 4-5
3t- 7-8


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2018)

3t atleast 15k go higher if you can.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 30, 2018)

I exchanged my OP3 for 14k, so 3T should go for at least 16-17k.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 30, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> I exchanged ,y OP3 for 14k, so 3T should go for at least 16-17k.


5t is going for 18-20 so I guess 3t will go for less.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2018)

A friend of mine is selling off his 1.5 yr old zotac gtx 1060 6gb version for about 18k.I've been eyeing this card for quite some time,but with the gtx 11 series gpus allegedly launching on august this year,would now be a good time to buy an older pascal card?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2018)

15k = YES


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2018)

^nope,he wont sell it for anything less than 18k,i had offered him 16k initially.


----------



## Xamanus (Aug 3, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> ^nope,he wont sell it for anything less than 18k,i had offered him 16k initially.



Who~ take my one plus 3t at 16k. but i dont know how to do this shipping and all. Face to face in mumbai lets do it


----------



## Xamanus (Aug 3, 2018)

nac said:


> My rough guess would be 12k (D5x00 series). Check for the model, it's not something hard to find.
> Check online what's the price they are quoting for your model. keh.com, jj mehta forum, photography club of india



would u be interested? its just lying / i  dont use i. Take it for 10


----------



## Xamanus (Aug 3, 2018)

on strictly in terms of resale value lets say after 3 years~ What shall i get for the ryzen 2600x or the 1700
Planning to buy a new one, a new 1700 is 17k while new 2600x is 18k


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2018)

Xamanus said:


> would u be interested? its just lying / i  dont use i. Take it for 10


I have been wanting to get a DSLR for a very long time. Just that I couldn't save enough dough for a camera. Always something takes the priority and camera takes the back seat in my wishlist. 
Post your listing in bazaar section and jjmehta, I am sure someone will pickup.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2018)

Xamanus said:


> on strictly in terms of resale value lets say after 3 years~ What shall i get for the ryzen 2600x or the 1700
> Planning to buy a new one, a new 1700 is 17k while new 2600x is 18k


Depends on the situation at that time of pc market. If your usage is not core intensive(aka encoding,VMs etc) then 2600x seems a bit better but then you will have to spend more on getting a good X470 mobo compared to good X370 mobo which will also work with 2600x but only after a bios update.

For buying/selling used pc/mobile stuff post on techenclave & erodov forums too.


----------



## easyempire (Aug 5, 2018)

Helloa
I bought a 43 inch samsung tv ( not smart ) for 41k 3  years back from croma ) Few black spots can be seen on white screen otherwise not noticed. 
How much could I get.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 10, 2018)

how much would a 4 year old zotac gtx 970 4gb fetch in 2018?


----------



## easyempire (Aug 12, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> how much would a 4 year old zotac gtx 970 4gb fetch in 2018?



8-9k


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 13, 2018)

hmm-i saw someone last week who was selling such a card for about 14k!! And despite many requests he was unwilling to reduce its price-i had offered him around 8k for it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2018)

Buy only If its from zotac


----------



## gurujee (Sep 10, 2018)

how much for iPad mini 4 64gb two years old


----------



## true_lies (Sep 13, 2018)

How much for a 2 year old Moto G3 Turbo Edition?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## easyempire (Sep 22, 2018)

true_lies said:


> How much for a 2 year old Moto G3 Turbo Edition?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


4-6k


----------



## sandynator (Sep 28, 2018)

I want to sell 3.5  yrs old Dell S2240L IPS Full HD monitor. Totally in fine working condition.

Reason to sell : Very reflective panel & I cannot use it in my new place as large window is just opposite of the Desk.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 28, 2018)

I want to sell my 3 year old Lenovo y50-70 860m model. It is in fine working condition and I have upgraded the HDD to an SS850EVO and have added an extra 8GB of crucial DDR3 ram. (Total purchase cost around 1 lakh)

How much do you think I can post it for?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 1, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I want to sell my 3 year old Lenovo y50-70 860m model. It is in fine working condition and I have upgraded the HDD to an SS850EVO and have added an extra 8GB of crucial DDR3 ram. (Total purchase cost around 1 lakh)
> 
> How much do you think I can post it for?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


how much is the ssd?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 1, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> how much is the ssd?


500GB - 15k at the time of purchase I think..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I want to sell my 3 year old Lenovo y50-70 860m model. It is in fine working condition and I have upgraded the HDD to an SS850EVO and have added an extra 8GB of crucial DDR3 ram. (Total purchase cost around 1 lakh)
> 
> How much do you think I can post it for?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Take the ssd out, put the hdd back in.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Take the ssd out, put the hdd back in.


Will it sell that way? The HDD was very slow that would cause a lot of responsiveness issues.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Will it sell that way? The HDD was very slow that would cause a lot of responsiveness issues.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Even with ssd, people will low ball the heck out of it. 
Do a clean install on the hdd, install latest drivers and it could be a good option at 40-50k for a 16 GB ram laptop (since it probably is out of warranty).


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Even with ssd, people will low ball the heck out of it.
> Do a clean install on the hdd, install latest drivers and it could be a good option at 40-50k for a 16 GB ram laptop (since it probably is out of warranty).


Yes out of warranty, but I have maintained it well so never needed to use warranty services.

I will do so as suggested by you. Wasn't expecting it go for 50k lol, was initially thinking of setting it for 35k 

Thanks for the inputs!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yes out of warranty, but I have maintained it well so never needed to use warranty services.
> 
> I will do so as suggested by you. Wasn't expecting it go for 50k lol, was initially thinking of setting it for 35k
> 
> ...


If you can, open it up, clean the heatsink assembly and change the thermal paste to a good one. People like laptops which don't "overheat".


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you can, open it up, clean the heatsink assembly and change the thermal paste to a good one. People like laptops which don't "overheat".


Yes plan to do that as well. Have bought some noctua nth1.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latino_ansari (Oct 13, 2018)

how much can I expect for RHA t10i with box and 1 year of warranty left and Sennhieser HD598 with box?

Both working in excellent condition


----------



## dexterz (Oct 16, 2018)

how much can i get for these?

i5 2500K bought in 2012
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 bought in 2012 RMA'd new piece in Jan 2015
Sapphire HD7850 2GB bought in 2012


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2018)

Check olx,I think 2500k is going usually for ~3.5-5k depending on the city.Mobo may be sold for ~3-4k too.Check erodov & techenclave forum bazaar section & post the sale thread there too,you may get good price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2018)

P.S. anybody selling g4560/i3 6100 for ~3-4k with invoice.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 27, 2018)

how much can i get for 3 years old gtx 960 4gb (zotac) in good working condition?Its warranty is valid till june 2020.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> how much can i get for 3 years old gtx 960 4gb (zotac) in good working condition?Its warranty is valid till june 2020.


8-14 I guess.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 27, 2018)

you mean 8k-14k?Would someone really be willing to pay 8k,let alone 14k for a 960 nowadays?

A guy i know is offering 6500 for the card-would it be a good idea to sell it off at this price?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 29, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> you mean 8k-14k?Would someone really be willing to pay 8k,let alone 14k for a 960 nowadays?
> 
> A guy i know is offering 6500 for the card-would it be a good idea to sell it off at this price?


Yes I meant 8k-14k. Look it's going to be a buyer's decision in this case but I gave you an idea considering the warranty.
Tell him atleast 8k or no deal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Yes I meant 8k-14k. Look it's going to be a buyer's decision in this case but I gave you an idea considering the warranty.
> Tell him atleast 8k or no deal.


Are you sure?960 is equivalent to a 1050Ti & a new 1050Ti costs 12k while being less power consuming & running cooler.I think 8k is the max.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 29, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you sure?960 is equivalent to a 1050Ti & a new 1050Ti costs 12k while being less power consuming & running cooler.I think 8k is the max.


From where are you getting 1050ti at that price?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2018)

It was available for 11800 a few days ago at mdcomputers but just checked today & price is now increased to 12900.


----------



## sainath (Oct 30, 2018)

Recently I upgraded major chunk of my PC. Now I want to sell my old components. May I know, how much I can expect from following components? All components are working fine. No damage or problem whatsoever.

Intel i5 3470 (4-5 Years old, Out of warranty, No bill-box)
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H (4 Years old, Out of warranty, No bill-box)
Cooler Master Blizzard T2 CPU Cooler (1-2 years old, bill and box available)
2x4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM sticks (4-5 Years old, no bill and box)
Corsair Vengeance 1x4GB 1600Mhz RAM stick (4-5 Years old, bill available)

Please let me know the price of individual components.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2018)

i5 3470 for ~4-5k,mobo for ~2k,cpu cooler ~500,2*4gb ram~2k,1*4gb ram~1k.

Check similar sell threads on erodov forum & olx.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 26, 2019)

how much for my stuff
i7 920
12 gb (6x2)dominator ram
coolermaster v6gt(fans not working)
wlll give mobo locally as it may be faulty


----------



## true_lies (Jun 22, 2019)

How much for an old HP Elitebook 2540p laptop
i7-640LM processor, upgraded to 8 GB RAM and a 250 GB SSD and Genuine Windows 10.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2019)

^^5-6k,maybe 7 if you are lucky.Better use it in exchange offer on fk/amazon where you will get ~7500 for this config(you can take out the ssd & replace it with some old working hdd).


----------



## Xamanus (Jun 28, 2019)

How much can i sell lenovo yoga 720 ultrabook. 
specs 256 gb ssd, i5-825ou 8gb ram. can twist and turn and use as ipad/tablet mode. 
has a tiny crack on the left part of the screen, touch screen works perfect. 
It was around 94k when i bought, there was some sale on lenovo.


----------



## funfex (Jun 29, 2019)

I wanna sell the following components, any idea how much ill get for it:
Benq RL2455HM - No warranty 5yrs old i think
Asus Strix 960 2gb version - No Warranty
Gtx 1070 gigabyte MINI - Purchased jan 2018 - has 3yrs warranty.. so 1.5y left
Asus 970 Pro Gaming/AURA - AMD Motherboard (purchansed dec 2016 - 3yrs warranty... so few months warranty left)
SteelSeries Arctis 5 wired black - no warranty.. purchased in Jan 2018


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2019)

^^Check olx(your local city) & erodov forum bazaar section,offer competitive price & you should be able to sell all.


----------



## Xamanus (Jul 25, 2019)

im travelling to the states so will probably upgrade, but what all can i upgrade to and also be space effective

what price can i expect for the following

ryzen 1700x
ram 16gbx1 3000mz ( may keep it ))
asus b350 ( wifi version )
1060 6 gb zotac
1tb sandisk ssd - probably wont sell
power supply tx 650m ( this is an issue, it works but start up takes about 15 mins then powers on ) ( may just keep it )

bought all this in july 2018. prime abg bill there


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2019)

^^Try selling 1700x for ~12k(faster & latest 3600 sells for ~17k). Which mobo model is this exactly which comes with wifi,if it is itx then buyers will be lesser.Still try to sell mobo for ~40-50% of its original price. 1060 6gb should be sold for ~10k(new one available at mdcomputers for 16.5k) assuming you registered the card online within 28 days of purchase & got the extra 3 years warranty confirmation email from zotac.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Try selling 1700x for ~12k(faster & latest 3600 sells for ~17k). Which mobo model is this exactly which comes with wifi,if it is itx then buyers will be lesser.Still try to sell mobo for ~40-50% of its original price. 1060 6gb should be sold for ~10k(new one available at mdcomputers for 16.5k) assuming you registered the card online within 28 days of purchase & got the extra 3 years warranty confirmation email from zotac.



I think most probably the motherboard is this :
PRIME B350-PLUS   | Motherboards | ASUS India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2019)

topgear said:


> I think most probably the motherboard is this :
> PRIME B350-PLUS   | Motherboards | ASUS India


It does not have inbuilt wifi.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2019)

my bad - then this must be it :
ROG STRIX B350-I GAMING   | Motherboards | ASUS Global

took me a while to find it. There's not much B350 asus made with built in wifi.


----------



## Xamanus (Jul 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Try selling 1700x for ~12k(faster & latest 3600 sells for ~17k). Which mobo model is this exactly which comes with wifi,if it is itx then buyers will be lesser.Still try to sell mobo for ~40-50% of its original price. 1060 6gb should be sold for ~10k(new one available at mdcomputers for 16.5k) assuming you registered the card online within 28 days of purchase & got the extra 3 years warranty confirmation email from zotac.


i did but didnt get any confirmation from zotac so im not sure.  can the b350 mobo handle nvidia 2070  or ryzen  rx 5700, if so wont sell.


----------



## Xamanus (Jul 26, 2019)

topgear said:


> my bad - then this must be it :
> ROG STRIX B350-I GAMING   | Motherboards | ASUS Global
> 
> took me a while to find it. There's not much B350 asus made with built in wifi.



its Asus rog strix b350F


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Xamanus said:


> i did but didnt get any confirmation from zotac so im not sure.  can the b350 mobo handle nvidia 2070  or ryzen  rx 5700, if so wont sell.


Email confirmation/reply from zotac is must for availing extra 3 years warranty & you should have received such a mail if you registered the product within 28 days of purchase.Search your inbox. Mobo has no relation with handling graphics card,it is the processor that needs to be seen if it can be handled by the mobo.


----------



## Xamanus (Jul 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Email confirmation/reply from zotac is must for availing extra 3 years warranty & you should have received such a mail if you registered the product within 28 days of purchase.Search your inbox. Mobo has no relation with handling graphics card,it is the processor that needs to be seen if it can be handled by the mobo.



just so my email, this confirmation came late aug. i registered july i think.

 Thank you for your product registration. This is an automated response
confirming the receipt of your submission. Please review your information
below.

could u reply to my other thread. graphic card upgrade and cpu uprade. thanks


----------



## aadishvaar (Jul 28, 2019)

how much can i get for* G.SKILL 8GB X 1 DDR3 1333MHZ CL9 RIPJAWS X *
in good working condition, Its warranty is valid till October 2022 (considering 10 years warranty).
*www.amazon.in/G-SKILL-8GB-DDR3-1333MHZ-RIPJAWS/dp/B0062NBFYE


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2019)

^^should get ~1k at best for 4gb.


----------



## aadishvaar (Jul 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^should get ~1k at best for 4gb.


_*Thanks for the reply*_,

The Ram is *8Gb Module*, under warranty
(Product Link provided for reference)


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2019)

1.8 - 2K


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2019)

2k then,ddr3 rams are nowadays usually sold at ~50% of their original/current price(whichever is higher) & amazon prices for pc components are almost always overpriced compared to major shops/pc component selling sites(like mdcomputers,vedantcomputers,primeabgb,theitdepot,deltapage).


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Aug 16, 2019)

How much can I expect for a combo of i7 4770+MSI B85 motherboard+24gb HyperX DDR3 RAM (8gb x2 , 4gb x 2)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2019)

Around 4-5k for processor(latest i3 9100F costs 7.5k & is faster than this processor),3k for mobo,8gb ddr3 stick for ~1k & 4gb stick for ~500. Of course if you are able to sell your processor for higher price then it is good(try olx for your city along with erodov & techenclave forum bazaar section).


----------



## Harveyy (Sep 15, 2019)

How much can i expect for a 2 year old  Zotac 1050ti 4gb ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2019)

Harveyy said:


> How much can i expect for a 2 year old  Zotac 1050ti 4gb ?


If it has 3 years warranty left, 6-7k would be good. If you get more, sell it immediately.


----------



## Harveyy (Sep 15, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If it has 3 years warranty left, 6-7k would be good. If you get more, sell it immediately.


Thanks , also is there any website or something where i can sell it? I tried olx but no one in my area is interested it seems


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 15, 2019)

Try fb marketplace


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2019)

You can also try erodov & techenclave forum bazaar section.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2019)

Harveyy said:


> Thanks , also is there any website or something where i can sell it? I tried olx but no one in my area is interested it seems


Olx is a bargaining pond, where they bargain as if they are buying vegetables.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 17, 2019)

is it worth buying an used i7 4790k now for 10k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> is it worth buying an used i7 4790k now for 10k?


Absolutely no,I recently saw used ryzen 1600 on sale for 7500 on erodov.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 8, 2019)

I've been thinking of upgrading my PC to a Ryzen 7 setup. How much would selling the following components fetch me?

CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K (Haswell)
MOBO: Asus Z97-A
RAM: GSkill RipjawsX 4x4GB DDR3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I've been thinking of upgrading my PC to a Ryzen 7 setup. How much would selling the following components fetch me?
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K (Haswell)
> MOBO: Asus Z97-A
> RAM: GSkill RipjawsX 4x4GB DDR3


Maybe you can get 10-15k at most or even lesser.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 8, 2019)

Can i get an estimate for this:

I7 3770k
Asus z77 vpro atx mb
Cooler master Seidon 240mm water cooler
Gskill 8gb ram DDR3
Seasonic 750 gold psu - forgot the model but like 5 months old
Asus GTX 780
Cooler master storm trooper 
8-10 fans in the case

Want to upgrade the CPU and GPU.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

gagan_kumar said:


> Can i get an estimate for this:
> 
> I7 3770k
> Asus z77 vpro atx mb
> ...


Keep the CPU cooler, PSU & Cabinet.
BTW why do you need so many fans?
I recently bought Corsair SPEC Delta RGB and I use 3 intake fans and 1 rear exhaust fan along with Corsair H45 Hydro Cooler.
Sell of the remaining components which might fetch you around 15k I think or 20k if you can get a good buyer.

Post in the appropriate section for buying new components. Okay.


Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Keep the CPU cooler, PSU & Cabinet.
> BTW why do you need so many fans?
> I recently bought Corsair SPEC Delta RGB and I use 3 intake fans and 1 rear exhaust fan along with Corsair H45 Hydro Cooler.
> Sell of the remaining components which might fetch you around 15k I think or 20k if you can get a good buyer.
> ...



I think the cooler can not be used with latest AMD cpus


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 16, 2019)

topgear said:


> I think the cooler can not be used with latest AMD cpus


It can be used but needs AM4 bracket which can be got by raising a ticket with Kaizen Infoserve.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2019)

Can I get an estimate?

Phenom II X4 955 black edition
Corsair XMS3 4GB x2 DDR3 RAM

Motherboard got fried, selling the above. 2011 setup.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2019)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Can I get an estimate?
> 
> Phenom II X4 955 black edition
> Corsair XMS3 4GB x2 DDR3 RAM
> ...


5-5.5k if you are lucky (got equivalent prices from amazon.com)


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2019)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Can I get an estimate?
> 
> Phenom II X4 955 black edition
> Corsair XMS3 4GB x2 DDR3 RAM
> ...



3 - 3.5K at best.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 21, 2019)

topgear said:


> 3 - 3.5K at best.


Thanks. Even that will benefit me, to get cash for an extra 8GB DDR4 stick for my present setup. 

One more question - I have a PS3 slim 120GB, had purchased from US back in 2010. It is still in working condition. It has a US plug but works in 240V setup here. How much can I expect for it?

I have very good condition PS3 game discs as well.

Assasins Creed
Top Spin 4
Prince of persia trilogy PS3 remastered
Gran Turismo 5
Dishonored game of the year edition
Call of duty ghosts
The Sims3
Killzone 2
Killzone 3

How much to expect for the above games?


----------



## sandynator (Nov 21, 2019)

what to expect for following,,
Intel Core i3 4150
Gigabyte H81M-S2PH[HDMI & DVI]
 2x 4GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Fury HX318C10F/4  1866MHz CL10 DIMM 
LG DVD Writer
Generic Circle cabinet without SMPS


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 22, 2019)

sandynator said:


> what to expect for following,,
> Intel Core i3 4150
> Gigabyte H81M-S2PH[HDMI & DVI]
> 2x 4GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Fury HX318C10F/4  1866MHz CL10 DIMM
> ...


8k at the msot


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2019)

sandynator said:


> what to expect for following,,
> Intel Core i3 4150
> Gigabyte H81M-S2PH[HDMI & DVI]
> 2x 4GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Fury HX318C10F/4  1866MHz CL10 DIMM
> ...


This looks good for a hackintosh build. Does the mobo contains HDMI out? Are you willing to ship it (without dvd drive, cabinet or smps)?


----------



## sandynator (Nov 22, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This looks good for a hackintosh build. Are you willing to ship it (without cabinet or smps)?


Pm me your location and requirements.
Any selective courier partner preferred?
& 
Finally the price you are offering. 
If you can wait it can be possible during or just before christmas vacations (exactly 1 month from now) for me.




Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2019)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> How much to expect for the above games?


Try in reddit /r/IndianGaming


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2019)

How much for a AMD FX6300 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2019)

^^Around 3k.


----------



## surya_sapui (Feb 9, 2020)

Need 8gb x2  DDR3 Ram, anyone selling in  kolkata


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2020)

surya_sapui said:


> Need 8gb x2  DDR3 Ram, anyone selling in  kolkata


Check olx in kolkata as well as erodov forum bazaar section.


----------



## chetansha (Feb 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check olx in kolkata as well as erodov forum bazaar section.


Erodov is down for quite a few days. Try at Techenclave.


----------



## king_of all (Jun 23, 2020)

How much will i get if i sell my pc in working condition

AMD FX 6300
Asus M5a97 Evo R2.0
Kingston Hyperx Blu 1600Mhz 4gbx2
Zotac GTX 650TI Boost 2GB,
1.75 TB WD, 
COOLERMASTER Thunder 600W, 
Windows 7 x64 Ultimate, 
Coolermaster 310
BenQ 24" monitor


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2020)

king_of all said:


> How much will i get if i sell my pc in working condition
> 
> AMD FX 6300
> Asus M5a97 Evo R2.0
> ...


FX6300+asus M5A97 ~4-5k
ram ~1.5k
keep the hdd
psu ~900
keep the cabinet & monitor for now to save on costs if decide to build a new system.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 2, 2020)

How much for 
Kingston Hyperx Blu 1600Mhz 4gbx4 (CAS LATENCY: 9-10-11-13)?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> How much for
> Kingston Hyperx Blu 1600Mhz 4gbx4 (CAS LATENCY: 9-10-11-13)?


Around 1500 per stick. Would say don't go below 1.2k per stick. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## shayem (Jul 9, 2020)

*processor* : Intel i5 3570k
*motherboard* : Asus Maximus V Gene
*graphics card*: Asus gtx 670 direct cu2 2gb
*memory *: 8 gb (4*2) corsair rams
*processor cooler* : deepcool assassin
*power supply* : Antec EA650 Green
*cabinet* : CM HAF 932
*SSD* : ocz agility 3 120gb
*hard drive* : seagate 500 gb 7200 rpm

- Date of purchase: 2012 ( no specific date as different components were bought throughout the year)

- Source of purchase (local or overseas): Local ( some online but local)

- Warranty remaining: None

- Condition: Nearly new...as I've taken care.

I'm looking to upgrade my PC...so want to know how much I'll have to fetch


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2020)

processor-- ~2k
mobo-- ~3k
ram-- ~2k
graphics card-- ~4k
psu-- not sure if anyone will buy such old psu,better just keep it for testing.
keep the cabinet unless you absolutely have to change. nowadays cabinets have less hdd bays(usually 2-4).
ssd-- ~1k depending on how much was written to it out of its endurance/TBW rating, can keep it for testing some os/software.
hdd--again not sure if anyone will buy such old hdd, can keep it for testing some os/software.


----------



## chetansha (Jul 10, 2020)

king_of all said:


> How much will i get if i sell my pc in working condition
> 
> AMD FX 6300
> Asus M5a97 Evo R2.0
> ...


hi, let me know if you are willing to sell the above config


----------



## king_of all (Jul 12, 2020)

chetansha said:


> hi, let me know if you are willing to sell the above config


I am willing to sell, i am in delhi, if you want to buy, pm me


----------



## chetansha (Jul 12, 2020)

PM sent


king_of all said:


> I am willing to sell, i am in delhi, if you want to buy, pm me


----------



## king_of all (Jul 18, 2020)

Ok sorry for late reply, my pc is totally fine, if you still are interested in buying please let me know


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 29, 2020)

what would be the appropriate price for an i5 8400? the seller claims its only 4 months old and demands 12k for it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> what would be the appropriate price for an i5 8400? the seller claims its only 4 months old and demands 12k for it.


add 1000 more and you get Core i5 9400


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 29, 2020)

i wanted to know what would be the ideal price point if its sold as a second hand item.No one in his right mind would buy it for 12k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> i wanted to know what would be the ideal price point if its sold as a second hand item.No one in his right mind would buy it for 12k.


Considering ryzen 3500 used to sell for 12k & ryzen 2600 is now a bit old I say i5 8400 is not worth buying for more than 7-8k & that too only for those who are building a gaming pc.


----------



## Xamanus (Sep 13, 2020)

Got a cx550 power supply unit. 2 years old, How much can I sell it for?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2020)

Xamanus said:


> Got a cx550 power supply unit. 2 years old, How much can I sell it for?


It is a good unit so keep it, try to sell the gigabyte one.


----------



## kundalus (Sep 25, 2020)

I want to sell M50x which was bought about 3 years back. Not used much, out of warranty, headband has some outer layer chipping off and earpads have also chipped off, something very common on them. Other than that in very good condition. Not used for over 40-50hrs collectively in these years. Can anyone suggest how much can I get for these?

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2020)

kundalus said:


> I want to sell M50x which was bought about 3 years back. Not used much, out of warranty, headband has some outer layer chipping off and earpads have also chipped off, something very common on them. Other than that in very good condition. Not used for over 40-50hrs collectively in these years. Can anyone suggest how much can I get for these?
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


@Desmond David


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2020)

Kind of offtopic, but M50x chipping off leather on the headband is a very common issue. You can get one of these to protect them and maintain for a long time. 

*www.aliexpress.com/item/3301727349...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
Thats what Ive been putting on my own set. Earpads can be replaced but the top band cannot be replaced.


----------



## kundalus (Sep 25, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Kind of offtopic, but M50x chipping off leather on the headband is a very common issue. You can get one of these to protect them and maintain for a long time.
> 
> *www.aliexpress.com/item/3301727349...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> Thats what Ive been putting on my own set. Earpads can be replaced but the top band cannot be replaced.


Yes, I kind of realised that I'm more of an open back headphone guy. Need better soundstage and not certainly a flat one. So never invested much. Also the chip off happened due to hot climate and less due to usage.

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Sep 25, 2020)

kundalus said:


> Yes, I kind of realised that I'm more of an open back headphone guy. Need better soundstage and not certainly a flat one. So never invested much. Also the chip off happened due to hot climate and less due to usage.
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk



I love collecting few good stuffs. Presently do not have any closed back Heaphones with me.
If I feel the price is right I will surely think of it.

I am also from Mumbai.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 26, 2020)

kundalus said:


> I want to sell M50x which was bought about 3 years back. Not used much, out of warranty, headband has some outer layer chipping off and earpads have also chipped off, something very common on them. Other than that in very good condition. Not used for over 40-50hrs collectively in these years. Can anyone suggest how much can I get for these?
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


Anyone what could be fair price for this M50x??


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2020)

3-6k depending on condition. Owner has to judge it and negotiate with buyer.
I bought my brand new one from 7.8k from flipkart and I believe that is lowest it's been for 1-2 years.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 29, 2020)

Yo guys, longtime.
Just wanted to know if we are allowed to sell Amazon US giftcards (as codes) in the bazaar. Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2020)

Nanducob said:


> Yo guys, longtime.
> Just wanted to know if we are allowed to sell Amazon US giftcards (as codes) in the bazaar. Thanks


Should be fine if followed all the rules of bazaar section but why would anyone even want it assuming most members are in India.
@ico @Anorion @Desmond David


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Should be fine if followed all the rules of bazaar section but why would anyone even want it assuming most members are in India.
> @ico @Anorion @Desmond David


Yeah, but I saw somebody else selling in some other forum, not sure to which one is it. There are still people buying it there. Maybe because of:

Discounted price
Buying from amazon us
No USD conversion charges?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2020)

Where can you redeem a US gift card? I am not sure whether this would be allowed or not, perhaps only @Anorion or @Raaabo can comment on it.

Edit: Also, welcome back @Nanducob, long time no see.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 1, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Where can you redeem a US gift card? I am not sure whether this would be allowed or not, perhaps only @Anorion or @Raaabo can comment on it.
> 
> Edit: Also, welcome back @Nanducob, long time no see.


Wow, thanks man, good to be back. Now you’re an Admin  great.
Redeem cards in Amazon US only.
plus there are many us sites that accept amazon pay.
*shoppingkim.com/stores-that-accept-amazon-payments/I see some other people selling these like this
*techenclave.com/community/threads/amazon-usa-gift-cards-email-only.185855/page-8(please remove link if not allowed)
and there seems to be enough demand.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2020)

Nanducob said:


> Now you’re an Admin


Took me 13 years to become lol.

Selling it here should not be an issue but I don't really have any say in that.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2020)

Nanducob said:


> Yo guys, longtime.
> Just wanted to know if we are allowed to sell Amazon US giftcards (as codes) in the bazaar. Thanks


If its a few, or a one time thing go ahead, if it is a regular side hustle... IDK will have to ask 
welcome back though


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 1, 2020)

Anorion said:


> If its a few, or a one time thing go ahead, if it is a regular side hustle... IDK will have to ask
> welcome back though


Thanks. Good to see older members.
Yeah, I have a couple of cards mostly 5 and 10$ and a 100 $ . Not a side gig as I cancelled prime and no longer shop at amazon, just want  to clear out my gcs.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 2, 2020)

I was getting an used i5 8400 from a seller for around 8.8k.

However when the seller sent me some photos of the cpu i observed that some of the gold pads at its rear looked slightly faded/discolored.

This looked rather odd to me-what could have caused such discoloration of the gold pads?Was it because the cpu could have been subjected to high temps for a long time?

Is it a good idea to go for this processor?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 2, 2020)

Can you share the pics here. You aren't supposed to buy any computer component without a hands-on test at seller's place.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 3, 2020)

here are some pics of the cpu.If you look closely at its rear shot,then you can observe the discoloration along the left side of the cpu.



https://imgur.com/a/YjZyFQe



Some of the gold pads look normal,while others look slightly darker than the rest,and a few remaining ones look slightly discolored/faded.

Does it look ok or should it be avoided?

the seller wants 9k for it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> here are some pics of the cpu.If you look closely at its rear shot,then you can observe the discoloration along the left side of the cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is so special about this processor that you want to shell out 9k for it? It is not like you are getting a RTX 2070 for 15k with still some months warranty left.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 3, 2020)

Wanted a cheap setup to upgrade my old pc, this cpu  seemed good enough. But after checking its condition, i am feeling very hesitant about it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 4, 2020)

Unless you can see the result in bios and/or a cpu benchmark in the seller's pc, then don't buy it.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 5, 2020)

today i came across something rather curious at the FB marketplace,a seller near kolkata was peddling some cpus that he claimed were i5 4th gen.

On closer inspection,they were found to be an unheard of core i5 4470,and he apparently has several of them!

In the i5 4th gen lineup,there is an i5 4440 and the i5 4460,but no 4470-no information pertaining to it is available on intel's website either-neither does it appear to be a prototype or engineering sample.

i have attached a photo of the cpu for reference.

Is this a fake or a counterfeit cpu?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> today i came across something rather curious at the FB marketplace,a seller near kolkata was peddling some cpus that he claimed were i5 4th gen.
> 
> On closer inspection,they were found to be an unheard of core i5 4470,and he apparently has several of them!
> 
> ...


Its not listed. But one site is selling it.

*scigwl.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=796


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is this a fake or a counterfeit cpu?


Seems fake
*linustechtips.com/main/topic/12311...d-neither-on-intel-website-or-any-other-site/


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 5, 2020)

wow-it seems counterfeiters have started producing fake cpus too these days.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 6, 2020)

Maybe it's a discontinued line up


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Maybe it's a discontinued line up


More like they did some "photoshopping with the processor top cover label".


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 6, 2020)

the top cover appears to have some adhesive tape like things sticking on it-it almost looks like some kind of label or sticker.Maybe they took some generic intel cpus and stuck/printed i5 labels on them


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 15, 2020)

How much I can get for NZXT gamma cabinet with Corsair RM550 fully modular power supply unit.


----------



## cooldude94 (Oct 16, 2020)

How much can I sell one plus 7t 128gb storage /8gb ram for in delhi?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 17, 2020)

cooldude94 said:


> How much can I sell one plus 7t 128gb storage /8gb ram for in delhi?


Around 15k to max 20k is reasonable.



scudmissile007 said:


> How much I can get for NZXT gamma cabinet with Corsair RM550 fully modular power supply unit.



Both around 30 to 40% of the price you bought, depending on how old


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Both around 30 to 40% of the price you bought, depending on how old


RM550 may be possible but definitely not for Gamma which is a very old model & should not fetch more than a few hundred rupees.


----------



## chetansha (Oct 17, 2020)

scudmissile007 said:


> How much I can get for NZXT gamma cabinet with Corsair RM550 fully modular power supply unit.


Hi, if you can provide more details on rm550 i maybe interested 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 17, 2020)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> Hey guys,
> can you please give me an estimate of this system's price? It's 3 years old but the graphics card and the SMPS are newer. I'm planning to sell it off. I've got a few interested people but I can't decide on its price. Here's the config:
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt this would even sell, except the monitor and GPU maybe. I think you will get max 15k for it.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 17, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I doubt this would even sell, except the monitor and GPU maybe. I think you will get max 15k for it.


Wait its a really old thread............


----------



## cooldude94 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey guys, can anyone help me with this. For how much can i sell this pc configuration, planning to buy laptop instead.

Intel i5-4460 
Gigabyte B85M-d3h
Kingston hyperx fury 4GB +8 GB
saphire r9 280x 3gb vaporx 
Seasonic S12II 620 
wd blue 1tb
toshiba hdd 750 GB
Samsung PM 830 ssd 256 GB
lg dvd rw
AOC i2269Vwm 22''- 9700
cm 690 III - 7100
logitech mk200 - 740
apc backup-ups BX1100C-IN 1100va

only the ups is new  and in warranty.

Also for how much can i sell the 280X separately?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2020)

cooldude94 said:


> Hey guys, can anyone help me with this. For how much can i sell this pc configuration, planning to buy laptop instead.
> 
> Intel i5-4460
> Gigabyte B85M-d3h
> ...


i5 4460--3k
gigabyte B85M-D3H--2k
kingston hyperx fury 4gb--1k 8gb--2k
Seasonic S12II 620--1-2k
wd blue 1tb--1.5k
toshiba hdd 750 GB--750
Samsung PM 830 ssd 256 GB--1k
lg dvd rw--200-300
AOC i2269Vwm 22''--4k
cm 690 III--1-2k depending on condition
logitech mk200--500
apc backup-ups BX1100C-IN--keep it for some other expensive equipment like led tv or avr etc in future. For 280X wait for @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## cooldude94 (Oct 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> i5 4460--3k
> gigabyte B85M-D3H--2k
> kingston hyperx fury 4gb--1k 8gb--2k
> Seasonic S12II 620--1-2k
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 25, 2020)

How much can I expect from 2TB WD green out of warranty.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2020)

scudmissile007 said:


> How much can I expect from 2TB WD green out of warranty.


2k probably.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 3, 2020)

How much can I get  for a 500GB 2.5" HDD from 2015? Health status is green on CrystalDiskMark and the drive has been wiped clean both externally (isopropyl alcohol) and internally (low level format).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How much can I get  for a 500GB 2.5" HDD from 2015? Health status is green on CrystalDiskMark and the drive has been wiped clean both externally (isopropyl alcohol) and internally (low level format).


Try your luck in your city olx, might get  upto 1k for it.


----------



## Harveyy (Nov 27, 2020)

How much can i get for
Intel i5 7500 7 months warranty remaining
Msi b250m pro vdh motherboard out of warranty
Corsair valueselect 16gb 8x2 don't have bill but still in warranty if it can be claimed through serial no.?

Acer QG271 27inch 75 hz monitor 21 months warranty remaining but 
it has this weird issue where panel became loose from left top side after a few months
This problem  is faced by some other users on amazon as well but to them it appeared on arrival and to me it only appeared after a few months of usage. so the return window was closed ,so i just put some double tape between the panel and frame to fix it ,Refer to the Pictures to get an idea of
what i am talking about , so i'm not sure if this taping  voids warranty or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2020)

i5 7500--4-4.5k
msi b250m pro vdh--2-3k
16gb ddr4 ram--3k(assuming warranty is possible through serial no)
monitor can't say as it will depend on whether buyer is aware about the issue.


----------



## Harveyy (Nov 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> i5 7500--4-4.5k
> msi b250m pro vdh--2-3k
> 16gb ddr4 ram--3k(assuming warranty is possible through serial no)
> monitor can't say as it will depend on whether buyer is aware about the issue.


thanks and i shouldve mentioned the ram is ddr4 2400mhz


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2020)

Harveyy said:


> thanks and i shouldve mentioned the ram is ddr4 2400mhz


I know(B250 mobo), it was a typo, I will fix it in mine as well as your post by editing it.


----------



## Harveyy (Nov 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I know(B250 mobo), it was a typo, I will fix it in mine as well as your post by editing it.


Thanks so you think 10k is good selling price for this combo overall?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2020)

Harveyy said:


> Thanks so you think 10k is good selling price for this combo overall?


It is kind of min you should aim for but depending on your luck & sale pitch you might be able to sell it at 1-2k more.


----------



## Harveyy (Nov 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is kind of min you should aim for but depending on your luck & sale pitch you might be able to sell it at 1-2k more.


Ok thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2020)

Can someone tell what can expect for my current desktop PC?

Specs:
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600 6 cores 12 threads
Motherboard: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC Wifi
RAM - G.Skill SniperX 16GB (8GBx2) 3600 Mhz
NVME SSD - Intel 660P 1TB SSD
PSU - Antec Earthwatts Gold 750w Smps
GPU - Asus Phoenix RTX 2060 6GB OC gpu
Cabinet - Corsair Spec delta Rgb (3 rgb 120mm fans included)
Case Fans - Antec Prism rgb 120mm fan
Keyboard + Mouse - Cooler Master Master keys Lite L Rgb combo
Monitor - BenQ 27inch VA panel HDR10
UPS - APC 1100VA UPS

All above components bought last year in November from primeabgb, vedantcomputers, Amazon.in etc

Reason for selling : Want to go compact like a gaming laptop.

Expecting : I bought the whole PC for 110k and am expecting at least 95k to 90k since any decent gaming laptop would cost about the same.

All components have 3 years warranty out of which still 2 years warranty is left on them.
All components have original invoices with them. 

PS: I am expecting to buy this laptop, Dell G5 38.1cm (15) Gaming Laptop with AMD Radeon CPU | Dell India
so if any intesrested buyer is interested to buy my desktop he can either send me cash or order the above laptop directly to my address.
Upon me getting the laptop I wills end the desktop via shipping to him.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Can someone tell what can expect for my current desktop PC?
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: Ryzen 5 3600 6 cores 12 threads
> ...


Dude, keep the desktop. Laptops in India are way overpriced for you to replace your current rig with an inferior option.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2020)

That particular dell laptop has overheating issues.
Either go for lenovo legion, hp omen or asus zephyrus


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2020)

I am thinking of selling my current 1080p monitor. 

It's a LG 24MP77: 24MP77 - 24'' CINEMA Screen Display | LG Australia (Discontinued)

I purchased this in 2015 for Rs. 14990.

How much can I expect for this now? Thinking of selling this in Jan once I get back home from the holidays.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2020)

Guys I wanna sell my GTX 1080. How much do you think I can get for it ?
18-20k a reasonable price ? It has 2 years of warranty remaining and original bill + packaging all available.
Also, R5 1600 + Asrock AB350Pro4 ? Warranty is over for it.

Im very tempted to upgrade Ryzen 7 5800X + 3070 or 3080


----------



## chetansha (Dec 12, 2020)

1600 + Asrock 4k + 2500

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys I wanna sell my GTX 1080. How much do you think I can get for it ?
> 18-20k a reasonable price ? It has 2 years of warranty remaining and original bill + packaging all available.
> Also, R5 1600 + Asrock AB350Pro4 ? Warranty is over for it.
> 
> Im very tempted to upgrade Ryzen 7 5800X + 3070 or 3080


Post ad on olx in your city & on techenclave bazaar section & ask for initial price of 5k for ryzen 1600 & 3k for asrock ab350 pro4 & from there start negotiating with some discount on price. For gtx1080 check what are the current offers on techenclave & olx & price your offer accordingly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I am thinking of selling my current 1080p monitor.
> 
> It's a LG 24MP77: 24MP77 - 24'' CINEMA Screen Display | LG Australia (Discontinued)
> 
> ...


Try to get 4-5k for this.


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi guys,
how much can i fetch for the given below config.
Intel i3 6100
Asrock 110hdv
Corsair TX850w
Corsair 400r carbide series (3 stockfans and 2 bit fenix 140mm)
Corsair H100 series CLK
NZXT fan controller 5 channel


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2020)

max_snyper said:


> Hi guys,
> how much can i fetch for the given below config.
> Intel i3 6100
> Asrock 110hdv
> ...



No RAM? also warranty on any parts?

If no warranty maybe 6-8k 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2020)

You have an impressive rig especially the case, the water cooling setup and the psu. I am tempted to buy it from you. Where do you live?
Depending on warranty and all, I d say the full rig is at least 10-12k (maybe more)


----------



## Abhi80 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi guys need your advice on the pricing of my components. Purchased in June 2018

1. Cooler Master V650 -650W Compact Fully Modular 80 Plus Gold Power Supply with 5 year warranty.

2. Asus Rog Strix H-370-F Main Motherboard.

3. G Skill 8GB (X2) 16 Gb DDR4 3000 MHz dual channel RAM with 5 year warranty, 2 sticks

4. Intel i5 8400 @ 2.80 Ghz. 6 cores 6 threads. Coffee lake.

5. Asus blue ray drive.

thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2020)

Abhi80 said:


> Hi guys need your advice on the pricing of my components. Purchased in June 2018
> 
> 1. Cooler Master V650 -650W Compact Fully Modular 80 Plus Gold Power Supply with 5 year warranty.
> 
> ...


Only sell it if you really have to else this is good enough for next few years(especially if not gaming seriously).


----------



## Abhi80 (Dec 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only sell it if you really have to else this is good enough for next few years(especially if not gaming seriously).


No gaming at all whitestar.. actually thats the reason want to give away my gigabyte 2060 windforce super 8gb too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2020)

Abhi80 said:


> No gaming at all whitestar.. actually thats the reason want to give away my gigabyte 2060 windforce super 8gb too.


What are you planning on getting to replace this rig with then? i5 8400 should fetch ~6-7k & similarly asus rog strix 370-f should fetch ~6-7k. Keep the coolermaster V650 psu if possible as it is good for future builds too but if still want to sell then @chimera201 may suggest better expected price for it. Blu ray drive prices are also increased. ~4k for ram.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 4, 2021)

So I've got :
i3 4150+Gigabyte B85M D3H+ Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz 2 sticks so 8gigs
I'd prefer to sell the cpu mobo and ram as a combo
Corsair CX500 PSU
Sapphire R7 260X 2GB GPU
They are all around 5 years old. No warranty left on anything but no issues either. Any idea how much I can get for them.


----------



## chetansha (Jan 4, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> So I've got :
> i3 4150+Gigabyte B85M D3H+ Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz 2 sticks so 8gigs
> I'd prefer to sell the cpu mobo and ram as a combo
> Corsair CX500 PSU
> ...



Corsair 1500
Sapphire 2000 


Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> So I've got :
> i3 4150+Gigabyte B85M D3H+ Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz 2 sticks so 8gigs
> I'd prefer to sell the cpu mobo and ram as a combo
> Corsair CX500 PSU
> ...


for mobo+processor+ram try to get ~4-4.5k & if you are lucky you might get 5k for it.


----------



## yashsehgal (Jan 12, 2021)

hi friends,

i want to sell the following pc components, please tell how much i can sell these for:

AMD Athlon II 640+ processor

Gigabyte 785G mobo

4 GB DDR 3 Corsair ram (two)

Zebtronics Bijli cabinet


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 12, 2021)

yashsehgal said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i want to sell the following pc components, please tell how much i can sell these for:
> 
> ...


processor+mobo+ram should get at least 3k & if you are lucky you may be able to sell it for even 4-4.5k. cabinet should get you ~300-500 depending on its condition.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2021)

How much should I expect for selling a Honda CB Unicorn 125cc bike purchased in 2013 today? Originally bought for 76000 INR. As per insurance, the depreciated value is around 36000.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 13, 2021)

How much should I expect for MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC and Corsair Spec Delta RGB both bought in October, 2019?
Motherboard has still 21 months warranty remaining where as Cabinet has still 9 months warranty remaining. Both has valid invoices and boxes.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## yashsehgal (Jan 14, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> processor+mobo+ram should get at least 3k & if you are lucky you may be able to sell it for even 4-4.5k. cabinet should get you ~300-500 depending on its condition.


ok thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> How much should I expect for selling a Honda CB Unicorn 125cc bike purchased in 2013 today? Originally bought for 76000 INR. As per insurance, the depreciated value is around 36000.


For old bikes like these my guess is you will have to sell it below the depreciated price unless you are lucky. Btw have you checked team-bhp forums.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much should I expect for MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC and Corsair Spec Delta RGB both bought in October, 2019?
> Motherboard has still 21 months warranty remaining where as Cabinet has still 9 months warranty remaining. Both has valid invoices and boxes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


MSI B450 gaming pro carbon ac should get ~7-8k & spec delta should get ~3-4k depending on its condition & incl fans.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jan 16, 2021)

Guys I got

1) Intel Core i7-4790S
8 GB DDR3 Ram 1600mhz
Asus strix gtx 970
Corsair 600 CX
AIO Single fan radiator
Mini Itx form factor Mobo Gigabyte H97N
Cooler Master Elite 130 mini-ITX
240gb WD Green SSD
120gb Samsung evo ssd
2tb WD HDD
1tb WD HDD
With win10 genuine

2) Deepcool tesseract case without psu


Want to know how much its worth now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 16, 2021)

xtr3m3 said:


> Guys I got
> 
> 1) Intel Core i7-4790S
> 8 GB DDR3 Ram 1600mhz
> ...


mini ITX is a niche segment so you should get higher than avg prices. Try initially with mobo+processor+ram+elite 130 combo at a price of 10k & then during negotiation throw in the hdd as bonus instead of dropping the price. 
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2021)

I got a Benq XL2411Z monitor. its 1080p 144Hz TN Panel, has VGA, HDMI(60Hz) and DVI-D(144Hz) . Bought it in Jan 2015.
Have to sell it due to new gfx cards not having DVI port and the HDMI on the monitor not supporting 144Hz, I can how ever get 75Hz using custom resolution in nVidia Control Panel of hdmi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2021)

RCuber said:


> I got a Benq XL2411Z monitor. its 1080p 144Hz TN Panel, has VGA, HDMI(60Hz) and DVI-D(144Hz) . Bought it in Jan 2015.
> Have to sell it due to new gfx cards not having DVI port and the HDMI on the monitor not supporting 144Hz, I can how ever get 75Hz using custom resolution in nVidia Control Panel of hdmi.


See this, may be of some help.
*forums.tomshardware.com/threads/monitor-support-144hz-dvi-my-laptop-only-has-hdmi-port.3579578/


----------



## monkey (Feb 10, 2021)

Want to sell these components:
CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
CPU cooler: CM Hyper 212
MoBo: Asus X79 TUF Sabertooth
RAM: Corsair 4 x 4 GB DDR3 @1600 MHz

What should I expect for them?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2021)

monkey said:


> Want to sell these components:
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
> CPU cooler: CM Hyper 212
> MoBo: Asus X79 TUF Sabertooth
> ...


i7 3930k ~3-4k
x79 mobo ~2k
cm hyper 212 ~1-1.5k depending upon condition & warranty left
ram ~4-5k

Check olx prices for your city too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2021)

Looking to sell my desktop and monitor..

Desktop :

1. Deepcool Dukase v3 Black (Very new condition)
2. Ryzen 5 1600 (3 year old) - no warranty
3. Asrock AB350 Pro4 - 3 year old no warranty
4. Zotac GTX 1080 - ~1 year warranty left
5. Corsair 8x2 GB DDR4 3000 mhz - Lifetime warranty
6. Kingston 4x2 GB DDR4 2133 mhz - 5 year warranty or more left (need to check)
7. Antec VP650PM - No warranty left
8. 850 EVO 250 GB - ~1 year warranty left

I am thinking 50k and negotiable upto 45k on OLX and quickr if user comes and takes it.

Monitor :
LG 27UK850-White.. (4k + HDR) Monitor is a replacement for my old monitor and is only ~1.5 year old (sep 2019 - have documentation). There is no warranty on this though.
Great monitor for work as it has usb pd to connect to macbook and charge with single cable.
23k is my asking price, negotiable upto 20k if user comes and takes it.

DO my prices seem reasonable.. ?
@whitestar_999 @omega44-xt @Desmond David @SaiyanGoku


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2021)

Seems reasonable, but you may have to lower the prices if you want to sell in a hurry.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I am thinking 50k and negotiable upto 45k on OLX and quickr if user comes and takes it.


deepcool dukase v3-- ~3k
ryzen 1600-- ~4-5k
asrock ab340 pro 4-- ~3-4k
gtx1080-- depends on what's its current status/efficiency in crypto mining
ram-- ~6k
psu-- ~2k
keep the ssd

monitor price seems reasonable.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 5, 2021)

Intel G4560+ GA B250M D3H
2017 purchased(ram not included)

Intel G3220...2014 purchased....(Processor only)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Looking to sell my desktop and monitor..
> 
> Desktop :
> 
> ...


I would say 35k would be more accurate.

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> Intel G4560+ GA B250M D3H
> 2017 purchased(ram not included)
> 
> Intel G3220...2014 purchased....(Processor only)


around 4-5k for the combo. For g3220 around 1-1.5k.


----------



## tinornit (Mar 24, 2021)

Please let me know what price can I sell the following items, which is in good working condition:
I know CPU, Mobo is pretty Old model, however, it was just used very less. None of items carry any warranty, as of today.

CPU:  Phenom IIX2 Series
ASUS M4A88T-M Motherboard (Chipset: AMD 880G, AMD SB710)
GPU: R7250x - Graphics Card 2GB GDDR5
Seasonic 500W SMPS (Power supply unit / SMPS)
RAM: 4GB DDR3 RAM
Storage: 1TB seagate / WD Hard disk
Case: Deepcool Tesseract Case


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2021)

5-7k depending on how you negotiate.


----------



## chetansha (Mar 25, 2021)

tinornit said:


> Please let me know what price can I sell the following items, which is in good working condition:
> I know CPU, Mobo is pretty Old model, however, it was just used very less. None of items carry any warranty, as of today.
> 
> CPU: Phenom IIX2 Series if it is hexa core then 1500 , quad core 750 t 1000
> ...





Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 10, 2021)

how much can i expect for the following:

i5 3450
gigabyte b75 m d3h (approx 3 years old,bought in dec 2017)
corsair vengeance 4 gb ddr3

all the products are in good condition


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2021)

4-5k


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 11, 2021)

A local dealer of pc hardware is offering the foll. prices:

b75 m d3h: Rs 1500

i5 3450: Rs 2000

4gb DDR3: Rs 1000

is it worth selling at this price.Isn't the offer price of just 1.5k for the mobo a tad low? 3rd gen mobos,particularly those based on the b75 chipset are quite hard to find nowadays,and this one is practically in new like condition.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> A local dealer of pc hardware is offering the foll. prices:
> 
> b75 m d3h: Rs 1500
> 
> ...



How much you are expecting for the motherboard ? And if you are open to sell only the motherboard please do let me know.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 14, 2021)

Atleast 2-2.5k would have been good.Would have been better if i could sell off the whole lot together as the other components,namely ram and cpu are unlikely to fetch decent prices if they were to be sold individually.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Atleast 2-2.5k would have been good.Would have been better if i could sell off the whole lot together as the other components,namely ram and cpu are unlikely to fetch decent prices if they were to be sold individually.



If you sell those individually you may get a little better price but it would take longer to sell. Processor and Ram has good resale value always as these are the two which do not often go bad very easily. Anyway, Need to tell my friend.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 15, 2021)

How much can I expect for a PlayStation 4 Pro 1Tb ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 16, 2021)

Stormbringer said:


> How much can I expect for a PlayStation 4 Pro 1Tb ?


20k

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 2, 2021)

How much can I expect for i3 7100?


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 18, 2021)

How much can i sell these assuming they're out of warranty, but running fine.
1. Core i5 8400
2. MSI Z370-A PRO
3. 16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2400
4. Gigabyte GTX 1070 Gaming
5. Seasonic S12II 620W
6. 250 GB Samsung SSD 840 EVO
7. 250 GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO
8. Western Digital 1tb 7200 hard disk
9. Asus Xonar Essense STX Sound card
10. Acer Nitro 27-inch IPS 2560x1440p Gaming monitor
11. F&D E200 Sound bar
12. Corsair K65 mechanical keyboard
13. Logitech G403, G304 (wireless), G400s, Razer viper mini
14. Razer mousepads - control & speed edition (2 nos)
15. Cooler master Hyper EVO cooler


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 21, 2021)

how much this for

Intel Core i7-4790S 
4GBx2 DDR3 Ram 1600mhz XMP 
Asus strix GTX 970 OC Corsair 600 CX PSU 
Cooler for CPU = AIO Single fan radiator 
Mini Itx form factor Mobo Gigabyte H97N 
Cooler Master Elite 130 mini-ITX case 
120gb Samsung evo ssd 
1tb WD HDD


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Posting on behalf of friend of a friend 


> 1. Cooler master full tower stormtrooper cabinet
> 2. Z170 ASUS gaming mobo
> 3. 24GB 2400 MHz DDR4 ram
> 4. M.2 250GB Nvme
> ...


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 2, 2021)

xtr3m3 said:


> how much this for
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790S
> 4GBx2 DDR3 Ram 1600mhz XMP
> ...


I think around 13-15k



RCuber said:


> Posting on behalf of friend of a friend



Does it have any warranty remaining?If yes,you can manage to get 18-20k for it if you can find a buyer who's pretty liberal with his spending habits.The Ram modules alone would be worth quite a significant amount of money,given that ram prices have skyrocketed these days.


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 3, 2021)

Hey guys I would like to sell my Monitor. Can you please give an estimate for my Monitor.

Monitor - Dell 1916HV
It is 5 years old.
It is in perfect fine condition.
I do use it very rarely.


----------



## chetansha (Jun 4, 2021)

how much can i expect
AMD Ryzen 5 2600,  10 mth old approx with bill etc
Motherboard Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming - imported
Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro CMW16GX4M2C3000C15  (8gb x 2)
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB - out of warranty - total 26tb written


----------



## creative420 (Jun 14, 2021)

How much can I sell this laptop for?

*www.amazon.com/HP-15-ay191ms-Touchscreen-Signature-Bluetooth/dp/B00SL6A8NY
Picked it up from Microsoft store US, in Jan/Feb of 2017. Don't have the box and bill. But in pristine condition.


----------



## Xamanus (Jun 30, 2021)

How much can I get for 1700x ryzen?
Will i get like 12k? if anyone interested ping me, Reason would be to upgrade.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 9, 2021)

omg


quicky008 said:


> I think around 13-15k
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have any warranty remaining?If yes,you can manage to get 18-20k for it if you can find a buyer who's pretty liberal with his spending habits.The Ram modules alone would be worth quite a significant amount of money,given that ram prices have skyrocketed these days.


omg you guys estimate too low , i sold for 30k, you guys should consider current market and then estimate , people might loose money because of wrong estimate


Aakarshan said:


> Hey guys I would like to sell my Monitor. Can you please give an estimate for my Monitor.
> 
> Monitor - Dell 1916HV
> It is 5 years old.
> ...


i also had same sold for 3k very old, put up your AD on OLX for 4.5k u might get 3k


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 10, 2021)

^Sorry my bad-it seems i didn't notice that it has a gpu as well as an i7 4790k-these 2 alone would increase its value by a significant margin.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2021)

How much to expect for RTX2060 6GB Gpu bought in October,2019?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 22, 2021)

25-30k


----------



## creative420 (Aug 26, 2021)

creative420 said:


> How much can I sell this laptop for?
> 
> *www.amazon.com/HP-15-ay191ms-Touchscreen-Signature-Bluetooth/dp/B00SL6A8NY
> Picked it up from Microsoft store US, in Jan/Feb of 2017. Don't have the box and bill. But in pristine condition.


Bumping this up. How much can I sell this for?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2021)

creative420 said:


> Bumping this up. How much can I sell this for?


Should be able to get 20k easily depending on laptop condition & your negotiation skills.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 14, 2021)

How much for Cooler Master Masterkeys LITE L Combo with RGB?


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi I want to sell my
1.hp laptop 2nd generation i5 laptop 8gb ram amd graphics bought in 2015 for 46000
2. 10th generation i5 desktop cpu 1 year old
3. 512 gb nvme SSD Seagate 1 year old
4. Zoyax GeForce GTX 1050ti 4gb 2 year old
5. Corsair vengeance 8 gb ram one year old
6. Seagate 1tb hd and 1 tb hd WB both r 4 years old
7. Corsair cpu fan 500 watt
8. Corsair cabinet 3 year old
9. Microtek Ups 800 watt 4 year old
10. MSI B450M motherboard 1 year old
How much can I get ?




Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2021)

pra_2006 said:


> 1.hp laptop 2nd generation i5 laptop 8gb ram and graphics bought in 2015


I am interested in buying this depending on the config.


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 2, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I am interested in buying this depending on the config.


I want to know the value of all items selling after that I will tell you

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2021)

pra_2006 said:


> Hi I want to sell my
> 1.hp laptop 2nd generation i5 laptop 8gb ram amd graphics bought in 2015 for 46000
> 2. 10th generation i5 desktop cpu 1 year old
> 3. 512 gb nvme SSD Seagate 1 year old
> ...


1. around 15k depending on the condition.
2. 70-75% of whatever the current price is of same/similar model
3. around 4k depending on condition & original bill
4. easily for around 15k & maybe negotiate even higher
5. around 3k
6. around 1k each depending on SMART result
7. if you mean psu then which model as no pc fan consumes 500w.
8. 2-3k or even higher depending on condition & model
9. junk, take out the battery inside it & exchange it to buy new ups battery in future for at least 150-200 off.
10. around 60-70% of current value of same/similar model


----------



## sandynator (Oct 24, 2021)

How much to expect if I plan to sell my rarely used laptop bought on 3rd July 2020 ?

It's Acer Aspire 7 core i5 9th gen with Nvidia 1650 graphics. 8gb ram & 512 fb SSD.
Not used much by family members so planning to upgrade desktop components by selling it.

Additional warranty of 3 yrs bought separately.
I had bought separately 
Norton 360 security for 3 yrs and Office 19 & it can be bundled if I cannot use it on my other devices.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211024/c0c3eea2c8eedd2ee0856147a996a666.jpg

Sent from my PAR-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2021)

sandynator said:


> Not used much by family members so planning to upgrade desktop components by selling it.


Bad idea as currently desktop pc components especially graphics card & processor are highly overpriced. In fact a new 1650 desktop card is selling for around 25-30k itself.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 25, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Bad idea as currently desktop pc components especially graphics card & processor are highly overpriced. In fact a new 1650 desktop card is selling for around 25-30k itself.


Thanks a lot.

I had invested around 54k and do not see much use of it. So tentatively what would be the best price if I decide to offer it to near and dear ones.

I might get some slim thin lightweight for myself.

Sent from my PAR-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2021)

sandynator said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I had invested around 54k and do not see much use of it. So tentatively what would be the best price if I decide to offer it to near and dear ones.
> 
> ...


First decide which "slim thin lightweight" laptop you might want because I think it is difficult to get such good model in less than 45k price range nowadays & for this laptop you might be able to get around 48-50k if you pitch your selling proposal quite strongly with that 3 years additional warranty feature.
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## sandynator (Oct 27, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> First decide which "slim thin lightweight" laptop you might want because I think it is difficult to get such good model in less than 45k price range nowadays & for this laptop you might be able to get around 48-50k if you pitch your selling proposal quite strongly with that 3 years additional warranty feature.
> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


Thanks again.
After a thorough thinking deciding to keep this Acer Aspire 7. It's better to postpone desktop purchase. Acer Aspire 7 can work as desktop replacement if needed for some more time.

I am thinking of MSI modern 15 with ryzen 5500u @ 48000 after SBI card offers.
Flipkart is offering me 10450 in exchange for my 5 years old Asus business series P2430U with Intel core i5 6200, 8 GB ram [4+4] & 1TB HDD.
Is it worth considering?

Take a look at this MSI Modern 15 Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5500U - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) Modern 15 A5M-065IN Thin and Light Laptop on Flipkart
*dl.flipkart.com/s/IQkQjwNNNN

Sent from my PAR-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2021)

sandynator said:


> Thanks again.
> After a thorough thinking deciding to keep this Acer Aspire 7. It's better to postpone desktop purchase. Acer Aspire 7 can work as desktop replacement if needed for some more time.
> 
> I am thinking of MSI modern 15 with ryzen 5500u @ 48000 after SBI card offers.
> ...


On paper it looks good but I am always sceptical about MSI aftersales support in India. Also just for day-to-day tasks even i5 6200 with ssd(I think nowadays nobody should run a laptop/desktop without it considering ssd prices & the benefits it brings) & 8gb ram is more than enough.
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Also just for day-to-day tasks even i5 6200 with ssd(I think nowadays nobody should run a laptop/desktop without it considering ssd prices & the benefits it brings) & 8gb ram is more than enough.


+1 for this. My father's near 10 year old Dell N5110 is working good for day-to-day tasks because of SSD.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 27, 2021)

@SaiyanGoku & @whitestar_999 

Thanks to both of you. 
Can you please confirm selling 5yrs old Asus P2430U for 10k -12k is not worthy option?

Actually now the display of Asus P2430u is not up to the mark and it's heavy to carry so I wanted to get myself new ryzen laptop. 
Last year I dropped the plan for upgrading ssd in it. 
Now after hearing your suggestions I am rethinking to retain the 5yrs old Asus for few more yrs as it's in good condition. 

Do you guys think removing DVD drive & getting caddy in its place is advisable? ( Which caddy brand is best?)

Or

I should replace old HDD with new SSD? 
In this case let me know good casing for existing internal HDD.

Sent from my PAR-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2021)

sandynator said:


> Can you please confirm selling 5yrs old Asus P2430U for 10k -12k is not worthy option?


If you want to sell it, I'd gladly take it off your hands for 10-12k 



sandynator said:


> Do you guys think removing DVD drive & getting caddy in its place is advisable? ( Which caddy brand is best?)
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


I don't think it has an m.2 slot for ssd.

If you need more storage:
Remove dvd, use hdd in a caddy, keep ssd in hdd slot.

Otherwise, replace hdd with ssd. I use Orico usb 3.0 enclosure for 2.5" drives.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you need more storage:
> Remove dvd, use hdd in a caddy, keep ssd in hdd slot.


I personally prefer & suggest using dvd drive caddy for ssd, reason being laptop dvd drive slot & sata port were not designed for hdd so even after using caddy I doubt heat dissipation & physical vibrations within dvd drive slot can compare to hdd slot. There is also chance of many laptop models employing some sort of power saving feature on dvd drive slot sata port which may corrupt hdd data/shorten its life but ssd is unaffected by such matters. Only reason for using ssd in hdd slot was that old laptop models used to come with sata 1/2 port in dvd drive slot but even my 5 years old 4th gen core i laptop has sata 3 port in dvd drive slot so I doubt it is a concern anymore.
@sandynator


----------



## sandynator (Oct 28, 2021)

@SaiyanGoku & @whitestar_999 

Thanks a ton guys.
I will try this DIY project during Diwali vacation. I was avoiding the same for all sorts of hassles but now got some confidence as I am not loosing anything. Just hoping that it serves me for atleast 3 more years after this mod.
If all ok it's can be used at remote places for work.

Thanks again.

Sent from my PAR-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2021)

@Desmond @vigneshn92 acc seems to be hacked just like @shreeux so can you force password reset option for his account.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Desmond @vigneshn92 acc seems to be hacked just like @shreeux so can you force password reset option for his account.


Done. Password reset request sent. He won't be able to login until a new password is set.

This won't work if the email is also compromised.

Was shreeux's issue resolved?


----------



## chetansha (Nov 1, 2021)

How much can i sell for corsair dominator platinum ddr3 1866mhz 8gb x 2. With life time warranty. New pc from rma.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Was shreeux's issue resolved?


Yes, he changed the password & enabled two factor authentication.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 24, 2021)

Please suggest selling price range for i5 7500. Purchased in 2017 at ₹14999.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Please suggest selling price range for i5 7500. Purchased in 2017 at ₹14999.


Should be able to sell it for around 6-8k in current times depending on your negotiation skill.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2021)

How much can I get for AMD Ryzen 5 3600 with 11 months warranty remaining still?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much can I get for AMD Ryzen 5 3600 with 11 months warranty remaining still?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Around 11-12k easily.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2021)

How much can I get for BenQ EW277HDR 27 inches monitor bought on Sep,30,2019 with still 11 months of warranty remaining?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much can I get for BenQ EW277HDR 27 inches monitor bought on Sep,30,2019 with still 11 months of warranty remaining?


Depending on your negotiation skills, 8-10k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depending on your negotiation skills, 8-10k.


Okay thank you very much
Now need to look for a buyer

And what kind of a monitor do I need to buy for gaming especially in budget range of 21k only but needs to have 27 inches to 32 inches range.
Please reply.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> And what kind of a monitor do I need to buy for gaming especially in budget range of 21k only but needs to have 27 inches to 32 inches range.
> Please reply.


@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 15, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


Replied to his thread


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 21, 2021)

Intel G4560
Gigabyte H110M S2
Corsair 1*8 8gb 2400 mhz RAM

Buying Year June 2017.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 21, 2021)

sumit05 said:


> Intel G4560
> Gigabyte H110M S2
> Corsair 1*8 8gb 2400 mhz RAM
> 
> Buying Year June 2017.


Reason for selling?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2021)

sumit05 said:


> Intel G4560
> Gigabyte H110M S2
> Corsair 1*8 8gb 2400 mhz RAM
> 
> Buying Year June 2017.


Whole combo should sell easily for around 5k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2021)

How much can I get for Antec EAG 750 Pro Gold (Semi-Modular) with still 5 years of warranty remaining bought in Sep,30,2019?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much can I get for Antec EAG 750 Pro Gold (Semi-Modular) with still 5 years of warranty remaining bought in Sep,30,2019?


Keep it unless you have zero need for it & really want the extra money. Nowadays good psu at reasonable prices are hard to find.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Keep it unless you have zero need for it & really want the extra money. Nowadays good psu at reasonable prices are hard to find.


Okay was thinking of buying fully modular ones but are priced high if want to get one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2021)

How much can I get for 8GB x2 sticks of G.Skill SniperX 3600Mhz RAM bought in 30,sep,2019 ? With lifetime warranty.


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 23, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Reason for selling?


Want to buy i3 10100f or i3 12100f.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 24, 2021)

sumit05 said:


> Want to buy i3 10100f or i3 12100f.


Is your motherboard working fine?
To be honest that is not a good reason.
But prices are higher and chip shortages also there so better wait.
I want similar motherboard and some decent cpu.
I don't want RAM.
Please create new thread so I can reply there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much can I get for 8GB x2 sticks of G.Skill SniperX 3600Mhz RAM bought in 30,sep,2019 ? With lifetime warranty.


Should get around 3.5-4.5k depending on your negotiation skills.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 25, 2021)

sumit05 said:


> Intel G4560
> Gigabyte H110M S2
> Corsair 1*8 8gb 2400 mhz RAM
> 
> Buying Year June 2017.


I'm willing to buy but without ram.
Please create new post.

Is this cpu and mobo will do fine with zotac 1060 gpu for normal work? @whitestar_999


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 25, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I'm willing to buy but without ram.
> Please create new post.
> 
> Is this cpu and mobo will do fine with zotac 1060 gpu for normal work? @whitestar_999


Yes 1060 will work fine.Currently i m using 1050 ti with this.
I m waiting for intel i3 12th gen to come out then i will sell the cpu mobo ram.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2021)

sumit05 said:


> Yes 1060 will work fine.Currently i m using 1050 ti with this.
> I m waiting for intel i3 12th gen to come out then i will sell the cpu mobo ram.


I am waiting for somebody to give me a loan for my next upgrade

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 25, 2021)

sumit05 said:


> Yes 1060 will work fine.Currently i m using 1050 ti with this.
> I m waiting for intel i3 12th gen to come out then i will sell the cpu mobo ram.


Okay.
Is it your main system? As of now?
And any service repair done on motherboard or CPU?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Is this cpu and mobo will do fine with zotac 1060 gpu for normal work?


Actually you don't need 1060 gpu for normal work but if you already have it then it will work but 4560 is too weak to fully utilize the 1060 so practically you will be using around 60-70% of 1060 full capability at 1080p in games. 1050Ti is the limit of card that 4560 can handle fully.
*pc-builds.com/calculator/Pentium_G4560/GeForce_GTX_1060/0Lb0Velu/8/100*pc-builds.com/calculator/Pentium_G4560/GeForce_GTX_1050_Ti/0Lb0VZlu/8/100@sumit05


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 26, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually you don't need 1060 gpu for normal work but if you already have it then it will work but 4560 is too weak to fully utilize the 1060 so practically you will be using around 60-70% of 1060 full capability at 1080p in games. 1050Ti is the limit of card that 4560 can handle fully.
> *pc-builds.com/calculator/Pentium_G4560/GeForce_GTX_1060/0Lb0Velu/8/100*pc-builds.com/calculator/Pentium_G4560/GeForce_GTX_1050_Ti/0Lb0VZlu/8/100@sumit05


Actually, as you know, motherboard and cpu both gone b250m d3h + i5 7500. Buying new gen Motherboard and cpu is not afordable looking at the market condition.
So till that time. As i said not for the games, only browsing and office stuff.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Actually, as you know, motherboard and cpu both gone b250m d3h + i5 7500. Buying new gen Motherboard and cpu is not afordable looking at the market condition.
> So till that time. As i said not for the games, only browsing and office stuff.


You can get ryzen 3000G for 6k & asrock B450M Pro 4 for 6.4k which will be enough for your usage & comes with 3 years warranty.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 26, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can get ryzen 3000G for 6k & asrock B450M Pro 4 for 6.4k which will be enough for your usage & comes with 3 years warranty.


I will look into that combo.
I'm not buying new mobo and cpu as of now. I will buy after COVID ends. Supply shortage in lamington and high rates.
I will wait. I will create new post before buying.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I will look into that combo.
> I'm not buying new mobo and cpu as of now. I will buy after COVID ends. Supply shortage in lamington and high rates.
> I will wait. I will create new post before buying.


From what I remember the price of B450M Pro4 has always been around this only while 3000G at 6k is a bit overpriced compared to usual around 5k price when it was launched I think but still not a major increase.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 27, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I'm not buying new mobo and cpu as of now. I will buy after COVID ends. Supply shortage in lamington and high rates.


when will covid formally END? does anyone really know?!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> when will covid formally END? does anyone really know?!


Irrespective of when covid ends/controlled, the semiconductor supply issues won't be resolved until the planned new foundries by intel/TSMC/samsung begin production which will take another 3-4 years.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 27, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Irrespective of when covid ends/controlled, the semiconductor supply issues won't be resolved until the planned new foundries by intel/TSMC/samsung begin production which will take another 3-4 years.


So will it be exponential rise in prices?
So mobile laptop tv every electronic product, parts will be sold at high price in coming days.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> So will it be exponential rise in prices?
> So mobile laptop tv every electronic product, parts will be sold at high price in coming days.


Not all products as not all semiconductor chips are manufactured using same production lines, for pc specific parts only processor shortage will continue to remain for next few years though corona situation easing may mean prices might be 10-15% higher compared to 2019 prices unlike current situation. hdd prices situation will dpend mainly on chia/similar cryptocurrency demand while graphics card prices will solely depend on bitcoin/similar cryptocurrency demand. TV becomes costlier mainly because of govt increasing customs duty while for mobiles the chip shortage is not as severe & maybe with reduction in demand as corona situation eases the prices may fall to 2019 levels.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 28, 2021)

If this crisis is not resolved anytime soon, it may spell the death of pc gaming for average folks who cant afford to shell out obscene prices even for entry level gpus, thus leaving it solely as the pasttime of the affluent.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> If this crisis is not resolved anytime soon, it may spell the death of pc gaming for average folks who cant afford to shell out obscene prices even for entry level gpus, thus leaving it solely as the pasttime of the affluent.


Seems like people will have to do with this crisis for at least next 1-1.5 years & live with either playing games at low quality settings or shift to console gaming.


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 28, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Okay.
> Is it your main system? As of now?
> And any service repair done on motherboard or CPU?


Yes its my only system.Everthing is perfect condition 9/10.
Want to sell it but not yet as it the only pc i m using it now.I m waiting for 12th gen i3 to comeout.Then i will sell it.

U too there in TE.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 30, 2021)

Price for i5 8700k and gigabyte z370 gaming 5.
Someone in techenclave forum contacted me.
Also one more person contacted for i5 8400 at 16.5k, is this price justified?
I won't buy though.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Price for i5 8700k and gigabyte z370 gaming 5.
> Someone in techenclave forum contacted me.
> Also one more person contacted for i5 8400 at 16.5k, is this price justified?
> I won't buy though.


The i5 8700K doesn't exist, maybe you mean 8600K.

Intel's second-hand CPUs fetched a relatively high price because people pay to just upgrade CPU keeping same mobo which is supported for just 2 gens. But that's too high. New i5 11400F is under 14k, for iGPU, i5 10400 is about 15k & i5 11400 at ~18k.

If you are buying new CPU + mobo, just buy a new B560, even cheap one like Gigabyte B560M DS3H can just handle i5 11400 without power limits & that costs 9k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Price for i5 8700k and gigabyte z370 gaming 5.
> Someone in techenclave forum contacted me.
> Also one more person contacted for i5 8400 at 16.5k, is this price justified?
> I won't buy though.


You can get new intel 11400f for 13800 while a decent B560 mobo for around 8k(if alright with performance loss) or a 12k mobo with full performance. For your usage though even a used ryzen 2nd gen 6 core processor(if you can find it around 7-8k) with a good B450 mobo like asrock B450 Pro 4 will work fine & will cost cheaper too or intel latest quad core processor with cheap entry level mobo.

@omega44-xt See this:


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can get new intel 11400f for 13800 while a decent B560 mobo for around 8k(if alright with performance loss) or a 12k mobo with full performance. For your usage though even a used ryzen 2nd gen 6 core processor(if you can find it around 7-8k) with a good B450 mobo like asrock B450 Pro 4 will work fine & will cost cheaper too or intel latest quad core processor with cheap entry level mobo.
> 
> @omega44-xt See this:


I have seen that. By default Gigabyte B560M DS3H caps i5 11400 at 65W TDP rated by Intel. You can unlock it via BIOS to hit the full 4.2GHz all core freq without throttling. It is one of the cheapest mobo that can do that and as you said a 12k mobo will be better:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 31, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> By default Gigabyte B560M DS3H caps i5 11400 at 65W TDP rated by Intel. You can unlock it via BIOS to hit the full 4.2GHz all core freq without throttling.


But avg ambient temps in India are much higher so I think an extra margin of around 10-15C should be kept for Indian climate just to be extra sure.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 31, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> But avg ambient temps in India are much higher so I think an extra margin of around 10-15C should be kept for Indian climate just to be extra sure.


Yes, but games won't push i5 11400F to 125W power draw. A 12k mobo like MSI B560M Pro VDH Wifi is a better choice no doubt.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 31, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes, but games won't push i5 11400F to 125W power draw.


I thought many games nowadays take advantage of as many cores as possible resulting in an overall more processor load compared to older games.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 1, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I thought many games nowadays take advantage of as many cores as possible resulting in an overall more processor load compared to older games.


It's dependent on several parameters, but games still don't hit 100% usage on a  6 core CPU like a productivity task does but older architecture will deliver lower performance in games due to stuff like lower single core performance & lower cache. You can see a ~70W difference in total system power draw in blender between 5600X & 11600K, but in gaming its like 35W difference.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2022)

How much can I expect for Cooler Master Masterkeys LITE L Combo (Out of Warranty) ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much can I expect for Cooler Master Masterkeys LITE L Combo (Out of Warranty) ?


1-1.5k for a used combo if you are lucky. Membrane keyboards don't makes sense.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 10, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1-1.5k for a used combo if you are lucky. *Membrane keyboards don't makes sense*.


I would say it make sense at certain budgets. Mechanical keyboards are costly and people with budget of 25K-35K have no option but to chose those membrane keyboards unless they are fine spending money on peripherals instead of PC components.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I would say it make sense at certain budgets. Mechanical keyboards are costly and people with budget of 25K-35K have no option but to chose those membrane keyboards unless they are fine spending money on peripherals instead of PC components.


Used TVS Golds can be found for cheap. Clean them up and they'll be much better than any new membrane keyboard at same price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Used TVS Golds can be found for cheap. Clean them up and they'll be much better than any new membrane keyboard at same price.


How is TVS Champ Elite Wireless Combo
I am looking for wireless combos which have caps lock , num lock & charging lights because these are essential.

I also looked at Portronics Key4 & Key5 Wireless Combo

Which is best or better?
Please reply
Thanks

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 11, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I would say it make sense at certain budgets. Mechanical keyboards are costly and people with budget of 25K-35K have no option but to chose those membrane keyboards unless they are fine spending money on peripherals instead of PC components.


+1 
Membrane KBs are still good & the way to go for most people.

For me, backlit is kind of imp, so TVS gold is out of consideration, also the sound is another con. That's why I bought a CM Devatator combo almost 5 years back, its KB is still working although I upgraded to a mech KB now.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 28, 2022)

Hey Folks. I have a MacBook Air *Early 2015* model with 8GB Memory and 128GB SSD. Works fine, has no scratches etc. on the body. This has been kept in utmost care over the years. I bought it in 2017. 
One problem is: its battery is completely dead now, which can be replaced for 4-5k. 
What should be the ideal selling price? If I get the battery replaced, will I be able to get better price?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 29, 2022)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Hey Folks. I have a MacBook Air *Early 2015* model with 8GB Memory and 128GB SSD. Works fine, has no scratches etc. on the body. This has been kept in utmost care over the years. I bought it in 2017.
> One problem is: its battery is completely dead now, which can be replaced for 4-5k.
> What should be the ideal selling price? If I get the battery replaced, will I be able to get better price?


I have the same macbook with same battery problem and service center is quoting 13k Where are you getting quote for 4-5k?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 30, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> I have the same macbook with same battery problem and service center is quoting 13k Where are you getting quote for 4-5k?



Don't go to Apple service center. They will loot you unnecessarily. Apple itself uses 3rd party batteries so there is no difference if you get it fixed from outside. 
I got the battery replaced for 3.4k, and now getting offers on olx upto 30-32k. I think its decent price.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 30, 2022)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Don't go to Apple service center. They will loot you unnecessarily. Apple itself uses 3rd party batteries so there is no difference if you get it fixed from outside.
> I got the battery replaced for 3.4k, and now getting offers on olx upto 30-32k. I think its decent price.


where did you replace your battery which city?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 31, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> where did you replace your battery which city?


Gurgaon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 15, 2022)

How much for can I sell my RTX 2060 bought in Oct,2019 ?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much for can I sell my RTX 2060 bought in Oct,2019 ?


Why do you even want to sell it unless not planning on gaming anymore?
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why do you even want to sell it unless not planning on gaming anymore?
> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


His choice. If I personally had an RTX 2060, I would not have cared to upgrade, unless it is to a 3060Ti, at least + a 1440 144Hz monitor.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 21, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much for can I sell my RTX 2060 bought in Oct,2019 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk



New one is selling for approx. 46k. Personally, I wouldn't sell it anything less than 35k. You should be able to get even more than 35k as 2060 is a sweet card for miners. 
Last month, I sold my GTX 1060 for INR 15.5k (bought for 21k in 2017) to a miner.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 19, 2022)

Posting on behalf of a friend. 

He bought a Switch from US in Jan-Feb 2020. He wants to sell it. 
Neon-Blue joycon without any games. It is Version 2. He bought it for $289. Wants to sell it for ps5. 

Overall pristine condition, no scratches on screen. Used not more than 10-15 hours.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 19, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Posting on behalf of a friend.
> 
> He bought a Switch from US in Jan-Feb 2020. He wants to sell it.
> Neon-Blue joycon without any games. It is Version 2. He bought it for $289. Wants to sell it for ps5.
> ...


Should be able to sell for roughly 18-20k, 20k being the maximum limit. (with original box and bill).


----------



## quicky008 (May 6, 2022)

How much to expect for a zotac 1060 amp 6gb purchased in 2018?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 6, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> How much to expect for a zotac 1060 amp 6gb purchased in 2018?


Maybe 10-12k if still in warranty.


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 23, 2022)

How much for 4 year old Zotac Gtx 1050 ti 4gb?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2022)

sumit05 said:


> How much for 4 year old Zotac Gtx 1050 ti 4gb?


If you don't have any immediate need of money then I suggest keeping it.


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 25, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you don't have any immediate need of money then I suggest keeping it.


No i want to sell it because i got a used gtx 1660 super.Tell me for how much i can sell it?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 25, 2022)

7k.

how much did you pay for the 1660s?


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 25, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> 7k.
> 
> how much did you pay for the 1660s?


18.5K Zotac 1660 super amp edition with warranty till feb 2026.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2022)

sumit05 said:


> No i want to sell it because i got a used gtx 1660 super.Tell me for how much i can sell it?


If you have registered it for 5 years warranty then still 1 year warranty left for which you should be able to get extra 1-2k over the usual price which is around 9-10k.


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 25, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you have registered it for 5 years warranty then still 1 year warranty left for which you should be able to get extra 1-2k over the usual price which is around 9-10k.


Nope no warranty i think 7k to 9k is perfect.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 23, 2022)

How much for below
GSkill DDR3 4GBx2 1600 MHz
Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2022)

masterkd said:


> How much for below
> GSkill DDR3 4GBx2 1600 MHz
> Hyper 212 EVO


Depending on warranty left(invoice required), ~2-3k for total ram & similar for evo cooler.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 24, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depending on warranty left(invoice required), ~2-3k for total ram & similar for evo cooler.


Thanks.
I have the invoice.
Does GSkill provide lifetime warranty?
Just checked GSkill website. Lifetime warranty for all DRAM modules.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 24, 2022)

masterkd said:


> Thanks.
> I have the invoice.
> Does GSkill provide lifetime warranty?
> Just checked GSkill website. Lifetime warranty for all DRAM modules.


No service centre in India, if I'm correct.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2022)

@masterkd - 2x 4G DDr3 would not sell over 2K .... even that's a best case scenario. Expect to get something around 1.8K


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> No service centre in India, if I'm correct.



AFAIK acro handles it.
*www.acrotechindia.com/


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 15, 2022)

hi. would a dead xbox 360 find any takers (for parts)? with memory-stick, power adapter etc. general accessories.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2022)

GhorMaanas said:


> hi. would a dead xbox 360 find any takers (for parts)? with memory-stick, power adapter etc. general accessories.


Does the xbox controller work?

Sent from my moto g82 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 15, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does the xbox controller work?
> 
> Sent from my moto g82 5G using Tapatalk



i think i have sold it off long back. couldnt find it. will take a relook.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2022)

How much should I expect for
Acer VG240YS 23.8" 165Hz IPS 1080p monitor: 1 year, 5 month warranty remaining. Invoice date 04-04-2021
APC BX600C-IN UPS: No warranty, invoice date 18-10-2020
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ70 camera: No warranty, hasn't been used in a long time, comes with carry bag, battery, charger & 8 GB SD card.
2x Seagate 2.5" 1TB hdd, pulled from laptops: no defects, no bad sectors, no idea about when the laptop was purchased.
HCL Diamond PS/2 keyboard (Cherry MX Black switches), no idea if it works + Keycaps, body, switches and PCB from another same unit.

@whitestar_999 @omega44-xt @Nerevarine @Vyom @Desmond @Zangetsu


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 7, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How much should I expect for
> Acer VG240YS 23.8" 165Hz IPS 1080p monitor: 1 year, 5 month warranty remaining. Invoice date 04-04-2021
> APC BX600C-IN UPS: No warranty, invoice date 18-10-2020
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ70 camera: No warranty, hasn't been used in a long time, comes with carry bag, battery, charger & 8 GB SD card.
> ...


I have the same monitor, is a good one. I'd say sell for at least 8-9k, not lesser.

UPS - Depends on battery - I bought it new for under 6k after card offer, so let's see 5.5k if you time it right. New batteries - I got a quote of 1.8k from my local Exide shop. So in a way new buyer is most likely looking to invest 1.8k for new batteries, that will reduce price. I will personally not pay more than 2k for it, unless you changed battery recently & have invoice of the same.

HDD - 2k should be ok IMO.

Rest - don't know


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> UPS - Depends on battery - I bought it new for under 6k after card offer, so let's see 5.5k if you time it right. New batteries - I got a quote of 1.8k from my local Exide shop. So in a way new buyer is most likely looking to invest 1.8k for new batteries, that will reduce price. I will personally not pay more than 2k for it, unless you changed battery recently & have invoice of the same.


I have BX600C-IN which costs 3.3k. I bought it for ~2500 IIRC. New battery will cost ~900 but I do think stock ones last for 4-5 years easily.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 7, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have BX600C-IN which costs 3.3k. I bought it for ~2500 IIRC. New battery will cost ~900 but I do think stock ones last for 4-5 years easily.


Ah, my bad. Yes, new battery for that is indeed 900 or so. In my BX1100, I have seen the battery life drop in 6 months


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have BX600C-IN which costs 3.3k. I bought it for ~2500 IIRC. New battery will cost ~900 but I do think stock ones last for 4-5 years easily.


UPS you will have to sell locally on olx or TE & I expect not more than 1k for it. KB if you can confirm working then might sell for few hundred rupees.


----------



## aadishvaar (Nov 23, 2022)

Hello,
i am going to get an *ASUS ROG Spatha X Wireless Gaming Mouse, (obviously Bill & Warranty) *But i am no more in gaming & might not use it, so i will be selling it either unopened or open just to check & click inside photos (if required), i am providing product link below, so what could be the fair amount i can sale it ?
Thanks in advance.

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-ROG-Wireless-Magnetic-Programmable/dp/B09726KT4R


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2022)

aadishvaar said:


> Hello,
> i am going to get an *ASUS ROG Spatha X Wireless Gaming Mouse, (obviously Bill & Warranty) *But i am no more in gaming & might not use it, so i will be selling it either unopened or open just to check & click inside photos (if required), i am providing product link below, so what could be the fair amount i can sale it ?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-ROG-Wireless-Magnetic-Programmable/dp/B09726KT4R


Honestly, tough to sell as people will buy top mouse like Logitech G Pro X or Razer Viper ultimate which are superior & cheaper.

Put it up for sale, see what people offer.


----------



## aadishvaar (Nov 24, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Honestly, tough to sell as people will buy top mouse like Logitech G Pro X or Razer Viper ultimate which are superior & cheaper.
> 
> Put it up for sale, see what people offer.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## monkey (Dec 28, 2022)

Want to sell my system:
CPU: Intel Core i3-7320 with Corsair H60 AIO
MoBo: Gigabyte Z270n-WiFi (itx)
RAM: Crucial 8GB @ 2133 Mhz x 1 No.
Cabinet: Bitfenix Prodigy (ITX)
PSU: Cooler Master 650W

How much should I expect for this?


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 29, 2022)

7k


----------

